# Hairveda products are amazing!!



## Vshanell (Jul 15, 2008)

_I've been using these products for awhile now so I can give an honest review. I love these products! The ingredients are amazing and the price is very affordable which is great. My hair is so shiny since using these products. _

_The products I have tried...._

*CoCasta Shikakai Herbal Hair Oil *.......smells so good. It reminds me of a spice candle. It really locks the moisture in well.

*Vatika Frosting*  ......smells like cake frosting!! It has great shine because coconut oil is the base.  Everytime I use this I just want to taste it, lol.

*Almond Glaze* .....this is like a natural grease. It's really good for braid/twist-outs!

*Green Tea Herbal Butter*........this butter is soooo rich and creamy! I couldn't believe it....it feels like velvet.

*Whipped Cream -Ends Hydration *_......._this is a really good moisturizer. I use it all over my hair and it makes it so soft. You can tell it's really moisturized. It's a great cream for baggying too.

*Swastik Shikakai Shampoo Bar *.......this poo bar is really good. I make sure to oil my hair really good the night before I use this. It's not stripping at all. My hair dosen't feel like I even need condish after I use this.

I see quite a few new products that I'd like to try too like the *Methi Sativa Protein Tea, SitriNillah Deep Conditioning Masque , Whipped Gelly ,AshaOmega Scalp Nourishing Oil. *Everything on the site looks so yummy. BJ you did good girl.

New products I've tried recently since this orginal post, Updated 1/29:

*Whipped Jelly*........I finally used my Whipped Jelly on my twist n' curl.  I have pics in my blog.  I loved it!  It gave me nice shine and a soft hold.....really good stuff for twist and braid-outs.  I love the fact that it smoothed my hair out so straight so I could get a good frizz-free twist.  And it smelled so yummy too!

*Avosoya Oil*........I really like this oil.  It's a great light oil and good if you have a style that you don't want weighed down.  Total opposite of Cocasta because it's so light.  It has a yummy coconutty scent that stays in my hair for days.

*Sittrinillah Deep Conditioning Mask*.......A great all natural deep conditioner that has good slip and moisturizes extremely well.  I've used this as a deep conditioner and a leave-in and I like it both ways.  It smells yummy like orange creamsicle.

*AshaOmega Scalp Nourashing Oil*.......I've only used this a couple times so far and I really like it.  It's very nourashing and feels so good on my scalp.

Check it out guys......http://hairveda.com/default.aspx


----------



## growinglong777 (Jul 15, 2008)

I agree Pocahontas, the *CoCasta Shikakai Herbal Hair Oil, smells so good and feels so good on my scalp,, really softens the new growth. This oil has a different consistency that I haven't see with any other oil.. it is smooth and creamy in texture..can't quite put my finger on it.. but heavenly.

The Almond glaze is divine, really smooths my edges and my nape. I love them both.. and trying to figure out what I should order next. *


----------



## Vshanell (Jul 15, 2008)

growinglong777 said:


> I agree Pocahontas, the *CoCasta Shikakai Herbal Hair Oil, smells so good and feels so good on my scalp,, really softens the new growth. This oil has a different consistency that I haven't see with any other oil.. it is smooth and creamy in texture..can't quite put my finger on it.. but heavenly.*
> 
> *The Almond glaze is divine, really smooths my edges and my nape. I love them both.. and trying to figure out what I should order next. *


You're right, the oil does have a unique consistency.  A little goes a long way too.


----------



## Eisani (Jul 15, 2008)

Her products are staples for life.  I'm at work w/SitriNillah in my hair as we speak  the smell is heavenly


----------



## oooop2 (Jul 15, 2008)

LOL..Oh snap..My luggage is really about to be weighed down w/all of these products I've  been buying while on my USA visit...


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jul 15, 2008)

Wow! I thought the baggy cream was gone.

Good to hear Poka!
Thanks for the honest reviews!


----------



## Vshanell (Jul 15, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> Wow! I thought the baggy cream was gone.
> 
> Good to hear Poka!
> Thanks for the honest reviews!


I think she just changed the name to Whipped Cream because customers were reporting that they were using it for more than just baggying (rollersets, wash n' go's, sleek ponytails, etc.).  I use it for an all over moisturizer myself.


----------



## loulou82 (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm in love with the cocasta oil and vatika coconut oil. I was upset to hear it's only seasonal now. But I do plan on purchasing it again.


----------



## BillyJay (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks for the reviews Poka!!
Thank you all for trusting me with your hair!


----------



## mikosbelle (Jul 15, 2008)

I too am really loving the products. They smell so darn good!! I have the methi sativa protein tea and I love it!!

The whipped baggy cream, cocasta shikakai oil, and the vatika frosting are very NICE!!!

I have the moist pro conditioner, but have not tried it yet. I will soon though!!

Her products last a really long time. I primarily use them to baggy with, as a hair sealant, and overall moisturizer. The protein treatment is great for those lazy days where I don't want to use heat. I just mix it with another deep treatment (that does not have protein), apply it and leave it on my head for a couple of hours. I have color-treated hair and I am praying it will help prevent breakage.

Try her stuff out if you haven't yet. The prices are just right as well!!

Thanks BJ


----------



## Blessed_Angel (Jul 15, 2008)

A friend of mine just gave me the rest of her Vatika Frosting, and I am in LOVE!! I used it on my dd's hair (and mine), and I now have to another product added to our regimens. 

When I did her hair today, it looked different. And I applied less product than what I usually use. Her hair feels sooo soft and moisturized. 

I am sooo open, that I ordered my sample kit the other day, and I will be placing my order soon!!


----------



## Vshanell (Jul 16, 2008)

BillyJay said:


> Thanks for the reviews Poka!!
> Thank you all for trusting me with your hair!


You're welcome!


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks for reviewing. I was on the site yesterday and the product do look good. I jotted down a couple of things I wanted. Yall product making chicks on this board are going to have me broke.


----------



## joyandfaith (Jul 16, 2008)

Dang, y'all got me wanting some Vatika Frosting but its not available until Fall


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jul 16, 2008)

oh noooo you got the vatika frosting! that is on my hit list for september.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 16, 2008)

i just ordered the cocasta hair oil. i hope i love it. i hate buying products everyone else likes and it doesnt work for me. but it sounds so  im sure i'll love it.


----------



## Vshanell (Jul 17, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> Thanks for reviewing. I was on the site yesterday and the product do look good. I jotted down a couple of things I wanted. Yall product making chicks on this board are going to have me broke.


I know right.  They're making it hard for us pj's.


----------



## danigurl18 (Jul 17, 2008)

Has anyone seen growth from using her products?? What products did they use?


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jul 17, 2008)

Pokahontas said:


> I know right.  They're making it hard for us pj's.



I just spent 40bucks on shescentit yesterday and I am going to go ahead and hit up hairveda this weekend


----------



## Vshanell (Jul 17, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> *I just spent 40bucks on shescentit yesterday *and I am going to go ahead and hit up hairveda this weekend


Yeah I know, that Banana Brulee thing is calling my name.  I'm so weak.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jul 17, 2008)

Pokahontas said:


> Yeah I know, that Banana Brulee thing is calling my name.  I'm so weak.



That is what I ordered. That, the fortifying mask, and the avocado conditioner.


----------



## MonaLisa (Jul 17, 2008)

growinglong777 said:


> I agree Pocahontas, the *CoCasta Shikakai Herbal Hair Oil, smells so good and feels so good on my scalp,, really softens the new growth. This oil has a different consistency that I haven't see with any other oil.. it is smooth and creamy in texture..can't quite put my finger on it.. but heavenly.*


 

_*I would have to agree .  I've slacked up on using, but I definitely think I need to get back on track with using this.   Love the smell too...*_


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jul 17, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> _*I would have to agree .  I've slacked up on using, but I definitely think I need to get back on track with using this.   Love the smell too...*_



How did you use it cuz?


----------



## MonaLisa (Jul 17, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> *I just spent 40bucks on shescentit* yesterday and I am going to go ahead and hit up hairveda this weekend


 

..  

_*I was gonna PM u too to vent on how I am singing the about to be hair budget broke song right now as July is halfway through.  *_

_*I think after this month...that's gonna be it for a few months...as I need to hit those sites up as well...*_ _*sigh*_


----------



## MonaLisa (Jul 17, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> How did you use it cuz?


 
_*Pre-poo oil, on wet hair after pooing, sometimes just rubbing into my hair because I felts (yes, felts) like it*_...


----------



## MonaLisa (Jul 17, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> That is what I ordered. That, the fortifying mask, and the avocado conditioner.


 

_*Mad these are the same items I wrote down on my Post It.*_

_*I was thinking about subbing the avo conditioner in order to try out the grape leave in...still debating..*_


----------



## ultrasuede (Jul 17, 2008)

I use the Vatika Frosting for everything from moisturizing the length and ends of my hair to rollersetting. It moisturizes my hair without weighing it down. I love it.


----------



## Zawaj (Jul 17, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> Thanks for reviewing. I was on the site yesterday and the product do look good. I jotted down a couple of things I wanted. Yall product making chicks on this board are going to have me broke.


 


Pokahontas said:


> I know right. *They're making it hard for us pj's*.


 

 This is why I need to stay in the OT/Pregnancy Forum.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jul 17, 2008)

Zawaj said:


> This is why I need to stay in the OT/Pregnancy Forum.



 I need to go back to OT


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jul 17, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> _*Pre-poo oil, on wet hair after pooing, sometimes just rubbing into my hair because I felts (yes, felts) like it*_...



 @felts


----------



## Zawaj (Jul 17, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> I need to go back to OT


 
Come on Gym let's go before we get in to deep!


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jul 17, 2008)

Zawaj said:


> Come on Gym let's go before we get in to deep!



Yeah, let me get the hell out of dodge before I spend more money 

I actually got something I need to drop off on campus so let me get my butt up before it gets too late.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 17, 2008)

i want the vatika frosting sooooooooooo bad but i have to wait a couple of months . i'll be waiting though.


----------



## Ladylyn (Jul 17, 2008)

I love the shikakai bar and whipped cream.


----------



## pureebony (Jul 17, 2008)

I wanted to get some of the products but since im in the uk shipping was an extra £30!!!!  

 I WANT IT!!!


----------



## Lavendar (Jul 17, 2008)

danigurl18 said:


> Has anyone seen growth from using her products?? What products did they use?


 
I've been using HV products for a while now, well over a year.  They have really kept my hair growing and healthy.  I cut back to shoulder length in May 07 and I am now 2 inches from MBL.  My staples are Cocasta oil, Sitri-nillah con, Almond Glaze (can't do without these three), Methi Sativa (this is new but I love it!), MC Pro con, vatika frosting, and shikakai bar......Ummm am I forgetting anything BJ!   My hair is super fine and I just can't use most store-bought products (including dominican products).  My hair starts shedding and falling like crazy!  BJ's products, Elucence, and henna keep my hair healthy, strong, and growing!!!  FINALLY!!!

ETA:  I love the new amala shampoo mixed with conditioner.  Great for sweaty hair and scalp!


----------



## Ms Lala (Jul 17, 2008)

I love the moisture 24/7 condish.  I DC with it and it leaves my hair super soft.  I* just bought the Whipped Shea ALoe Mousse.  ANy tips on how to use it?*


----------



## Akemi (Jul 17, 2008)

Great. Something else for me to buy. 
But I don't mind.


----------



## BillyJay (Jul 18, 2008)

A big thanks to everyone who orders from us! You have alot of options around here and we feel honored to have your business!

I am so happy you all are pleased with my products!

Hi MsLala! You can use the Shea Mousse for practically anything that requires moisture and high shine. I would shy away from using on wet hair because I've experienced crunchiness afterwards.


----------



## MizzBrown (Jul 18, 2008)

This Almond Glaze, what does it look like in your hand? I know its white looking in the pictures but do you have to rub into your hands to disappear? Is it white on your scalp or does it melt down to a see-thru oil.

I lub me some grease so i'm lookin for a new one.

TIA!


----------



## MizzBrown (Jul 18, 2008)

Speak of the devil! The Almond Glaze is on backorder. Yall make me sick!


----------



## MizzBrown (Jul 18, 2008)

BUMP!

Anyone can give me your honest opinion on the Almond Glaze and its consistency on your hair/scalp?


----------



## fancypants007 (Jul 18, 2008)

This forum is the best. I did not know anything about your products until I saw someone here at the forum talk about whipped baggy cream. I went to your website and was very impressed. I ordered the whipped cream and the almond glaze and I am very thrilled. I will continue to order your products. 



BillyJay said:


> A big thanks to everyone who orders from us! You have alot of options around here and we feel honored to have your business!
> 
> I am so happy you all are pleased with my products!
> 
> Hi MsLala! You can use the Shea Mousse for practically anything that requires moisture and high shine. I would shy away from using on wet hair because I've experienced crunchiness afterwards.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jul 18, 2008)

MizzBrown said:


> BUMP!
> 
> Anyone can give me your honest opinion on the Almond Glaze and its consistency on your hair/scalp?



It's like a lite oil in solid form like pomade but when you rub it together in the palms of your hands you can tell it is very rich. I only use it to slick back my hair when I wear a high ponytail and I never see or get a white residue. Someone else can tell you about how it appears when you put it all over your hair. Hope this helps.


----------



## SweetD (Jul 18, 2008)

I just love HV products! The smell is wonderful. I got my friend hocked on the products to.

Cocasta Skikakai Oil- I use it to seal in moisture and has nice shine
Sitrinillah DC- makes my hair soft and smells so good
Moist Con 24/7- can't wash my hair without it and great for detangling
Whipped Gelly- have it in my hair right now and does not make my hair hard
Slicking Balm- for my edges and did I mention the smell


----------



## MizzBrown (Jul 19, 2008)

I ordered something today. How long does it normally take to get yalls orders in? 

I know everything is handmade from scratch like Qhemet Biologics so i'm assuming about 2 weeks right?

That's the one thing that i Hate and Love about natural products. Its natural but you gotta wait on it.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 19, 2008)

MizzBrown said:


> I ordered something today. How long does it normally take to get yalls orders in?
> 
> I know everything is handmade from scratch like Qhemet Biologics so i'm assuming about 2 weeks right?
> 
> That's the one thing that i Hate and Love about natural products. Its natural but you gotta wait on it.



Oooh, what'd you get?


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Jul 19, 2008)

Hairveda Producta are all that I use, besides my beloved S-curl, Her shipping does not take 2 weeks unless she is out of stock on something, usually no more than 5 days, I get mine in like 3 days. BJ is wonderful and Ladies, she always has a sale going on, even though her products are very affordable on any budget, she makes it a point to show her appreciation to her customers by having sales and she has great sales!
I have been using her products since she first came out and fell in love, my hair is Natural and it keeps my hair soft and doesn't take much product usage at all, I have everything she has on her site and I mean everything!


----------



## MizzBrown (Jul 19, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Oooh, what'd you get?


 
I got the Cocasta Shikakai Oil. I plan to mix it with my Mega Tek, and use it to seal my hair, especially my ends. Can't wait to get it.

What got me is that it had oils that i really couldnt get myself. No indian stores around here and i'm not one who has time to be a chemist in my bathroom either.

Can't wait! And i'm glad it wont take as long as Qhemet. Thanks OP.


----------



## Vshanell (Jul 20, 2008)

MizzBrown said:


> I got the Cocasta Shikakai Oil. I plan to mix it with my Mega Tek, and use it to seal my hair, especially my ends. Can't wait to get it.
> 
> What got me is that it had oils that i really couldnt get myself. No indian stores around here and i'm not one who has time to be a chemist in my bathroom either.
> 
> Can't wait! And i'm glad it wont take as long as Qhemet. Thanks OP.


Your welcome.  I'm really hooked on the Cocasta Oil right now.  My wash n' go's are usually dry and lately I've been moisturizing and sealing with this oil and my hair is much more moisturized than it normally is.  I hope you enjoy the products.


----------



## Sunshine_One (Jul 21, 2008)

I need to stay OUT of these threads....that is all!  Off to check out the Hairveda and shecentit sites.


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 21, 2008)

I wanna try some! lord help me with this PJ'ISM

Gosh its a friggin impossible thing to break


----------



## MizzBrown (Jul 21, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> I wanna try some! lord help me with this PJ'ISM
> 
> Gosh its a friggin impossible thing to break


 
know how you feel..

That Cocasta oil is my LAST purchase. They only other thing i need is shower caps..and i really dont need them, i need to wash and reuse them.

I can't wait til they start the next use it up and buy nothing for August challenge cause i am there!

BTW, my oil shipped today!


----------



## Ms Lala (Jul 21, 2008)

BillyJay said:


> A big thanks to everyone who orders from us! You have alot of options around here and we feel honored to have your business!
> 
> I am so happy you all are pleased with my products!
> 
> Hi MsLala! You can use the Shea Mousse for practically anything that requires moisture and high shine. I would shy away from using on wet hair because I've experienced crunchiness afterwards.


 
*THanks BJ I just tried the Shea mousse on my ends and it works soooo good for moisturizing them.* I think this is just what my hair needed. My ends were feeling extra crispy b4. Do you put the whipped cream on by itself for baggying? THis is what I did but I wanted to be sure I am using it right.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jul 21, 2008)

My oil should be here soon!


----------



## Dposh167 (Jul 21, 2008)

WHOOAAA WHOAAA WHOAAA.....ive been avoiding this thread cuz i thought it was a real old one bumped up. I didn't know the site has been updated!!!!!...and hmmmmm new products too!!!

i'm ordering right now! can't wait to try


----------



## chebaby (Jul 21, 2008)

i ordered the cocasta oil on thursday and got it saturday . it smells good and made my already soft hair even more soft. i used it on my flat ironed hair and on my wash and go today and it feels sooooo good. i am going back to the site to order something else soon


----------



## MizAvalon (Jul 21, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> Thanks for reviewing. I was on the site yesterday and the product do look good. I jotted down a couple of things I wanted. Yall product making chicks on this board are going to have me broke.


 
OK!! My little closet is practically overflowing as it is!


----------



## chebaby (Jul 22, 2008)

i just orderedmthe green tea butter and the whipped cream. i cant wait to get it. i think i will use the whipped cream on my wash and go.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 27, 2008)

i just got my order yesterday. the whipped cream smells soooooooooo . i used it last night and this morning sealed with the cocasta oil and i am in love. i keep twisting the top off so i can smell it. the smell is crazy delicious.


----------



## Lavendar (Jul 27, 2008)

MizzBrown said:


> BUMP!
> 
> Anyone can give me your honest opinion on the Almond Glaze and its consistency on your hair/scalp?


 
The almond glaze is the consistency of a pomade, but it melts very easily into the hair and scalp.  I've been using it for well over a year on my edges...all around my hairline.  My bald and sparse areas filled in nicely.  I still use it every night all around the hairline before I tie up my hair.  My edges stay silky and grow right along with the rest of my hair.  I have never had nape hair longer than a couple of inches and now my nape is as long as the rest of my hair in the back.  Also, I just discovered while on vacation last week that's it's awesome on the ends.  I was in and out of the water all week and did braids with my ends covered in almond glaze every night.  The braidouts and ends looked awesome every morning!  And did I mention the scent......


----------



## SilverSurfer (Jul 28, 2008)

Ok, that's it! I'm going to try out Hairveda (I really like this name) and I'm going to try out She Scent It and then I'm done. I won't care who else comes on the scene and makes something so fabulous....I'm just not going to fall for it..Oh I gotta try that Komaza hair oil too and that's it, I'm really really done. I mean it....this time


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 28, 2008)

I have this line on my to buy list, as well. I placed an order from shescentit yesterday and once I get this line & oyin handmade I am done.


----------



## Lavendar (Jul 28, 2008)

ChiChiKinks said:


> Ok, that's it! I'm going to try out Hairveda (I really like this name) and I'm going to try out She Scent It and then I'm done. I won't care who else comes on the scene and makes something so fabulous....I'm just not going to fall for it..Oh I gotta try that Komaza hair oil too and that's it, I'm really really done. I mean it....this time


 
...we believe you girl!


----------



## chebaby (Jul 28, 2008)

i am so in love with this line. the cocasta oil is my absolute favorite but i am also inlove with the whipped cream. i just cant get enough. i can still smell it in my hair as i type. OMG i am in love.
next week i think i am going to order anothe whipped cream and cocasta oil(even though i am no where near finished) and i want the deep conditioner and the moist 24/7 conditioner since i usually co wash daily.


----------



## MonaLisa (Jul 28, 2008)

chebaby said:


> i am so in love with this line. the cocasta oil is my absolute favorite *but i am also inlove with the whipped cream*. i just cant get enough. i can still smell it in my hair as i type. OMG i am in love.
> next week i think i am going to order anothe whipped cream and cocasta oil(even though i am no where near finished) and i want the deep conditioner and the moist 24/7 conditioner since i usually co wash daily.


 

_*I am so mad that I didn't get this now...*_
*On my list for next time among other things...*


----------



## 2inspireU (Jul 28, 2008)

I knew I should not have stopped in...I going on a shopping spree at Hairveda, then I will get my FHI flat iron and I'm done. Me and my hair is not on speaking terms. My hair has been shedding like crazy, dry and these knots and tangles are the final straw. I'm texturizing my hair because I can't take it anymore, and I'm sick of the major shrinkage. I'm hoping these products will turn my texturized hair around.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 28, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> _*I am so mad that I didn't get this now...*_
> *On my list for next time among other things...*


yes! you have got to get the whipped cream. it is the best moisturizer. and the smell is to die for.


----------



## MonaLisa (Jul 28, 2008)

chebaby said:


> yes! you have got to get the whipped cream. it is the best moisturizer. and the smell is to die for.


 

_*Yes, that made me feel better chebaby*_...



_*I like the smell of the whipped jelly, so I'm sure I'll be quite fond of the whipped cream*_.


----------



## Dposh167 (Jul 28, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> _*Yes, that made me feel better chebaby*_...
> 
> 
> 
> _*I like the smell of the whipped jelly, so I'm sure I'll be quite fond of the whipped cream*_.


 
what is the whipped jelly like? ...is it gel?...what have u used this for?


----------



## chebaby (Jul 28, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> _*Yes, that made me feel better chebaby*_...
> 
> 
> 
> _*I like the smell of the whipped jelly, so I'm sure I'll be quite fond of the whipped cream*_.


i wont temp you anymore...make sure you get that cream.






you gotta get that cream i tell ya, ya just gotta get it


----------



## MonaLisa (Jul 28, 2008)

poochie167 said:


> what is the whipped jelly like? ...is it gel?...what have u used this for?


 

_*Ummmm....I haven't really gotten a chance to use it yet...I just got it recently -- but I do like the smell..*_

The description for the product reads as:
*Need a holding gel without the harsh alcohol and flakiness? Whipped Gelly is just right for you. We make our gel with Pure Aloe Vera Gel, a vegetable derived humectant and avocado oil. Whipped Gelly defines curls and waves and gives your ponytail the sleekness you desire.

*Ingredients: Aloe Barbadensis Leaf Juice, Acrylates/C-10 Alkyl Acrylates (to help with gel consistency), Glycerin, Persea Gratissima Oil. 

_*HTH.*_

_eta: forgot to say I planned on using for curls..._


----------



## Vshanell (Jul 29, 2008)

Lavendar said:


> The almond glaze is the consistency of a pomade, but it melts very easily into the hair and scalp. I've been using it for well over a year on my edges...all around my hairline. My bald and sparse areas filled in nicely. I still use it every night all around the hairline before I tie up my hair. My edges stay silky and grow right along with the rest of my hair. I have never had nape hair longer than a couple of inches and now my nape is as long as the rest of my hair in the back. Also, I just discovered while on vacation last week that's it's awesome on the ends. I was in and out of the water all week and did braids with my ends covered in almond glaze every night. The braidouts and ends looked awesome every morning! And did I mention the scent......


I'm love the Almond Glaze.  It makes some of the best braid-outs!

I'm glad everyone is liking the products.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jul 29, 2008)

The whipped baggy cream has been my to-buy list for a while now.  For those who are using the glaze, does it work like a gel or slicking product.


----------



## almondjoi85 (Jul 29, 2008)

on my list to order now..... thanks


----------



## Proudpiscean (Jul 29, 2008)

Oh yes, I love Hairveda! The whipped cream and shikakai oil are amazing!Her prices are great, shipping is fast, and you get a lot of product for the money!


----------



## MonaLisa (Jul 29, 2008)

~Healthytresses~ said:


> Oh yes, I love Hairveda! The whipped cream and shikakai oil are amazing!Her prices are great, shipping is fast, and you get a lot of product for the money!


 

_*You too cuz with the whipped cream pushing?*_  *dang*



_it's on my hairveda list..._


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jul 29, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> _*You too cuz with the whipped cream pushing?*_  *dang*
> 
> 
> 
> _it's on my hairveda list..._


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo (Jul 29, 2008)

Pokahontas said:


> I'm love the Almond Glaze. It makes some of the best braid-outs!
> 
> I'm glad everyone is liking the products.


 
Your hair...geezzzz louise...

Will Hairveda give me hair like that?  I mean...your hair...I can barely speak for looking at your hair...

These products sound great...like I need to buy one more thing.


----------



## MonaLisa (Jul 29, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


>


 

_*What da?*_





_Why r u actin like future Hairveda purchases were not discussed_...


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jul 30, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> _*What da?*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh yeah... My bad


----------



## Toy (Jul 30, 2008)

I am in love with the Green tea herbal butter,makes the hair very soft and shiny for days


----------



## winnettag (Jul 30, 2008)

toy said:


> I am in love with the Green tea herbal butter,makes the hair very soft and shiny for days


 

OT:  Where is your fotki?  Look at those long braids...


----------



## Vshanell (Aug 10, 2008)

ShiShiPooPoo said:


> Your hair...geezzzz louise...
> 
> Will Hairveda give me hair like that? I mean...your hair...I can barely speak for looking at your hair...
> 
> These products sound great...like I need to buy one more thing.


 Thanks girl!!

Is everyone liking the products?  I can't wait to make my next order.


----------



## chebaby (Aug 11, 2008)

i have been using the products for like a months now and i am in love. i have the cocasta oil, whipped creme and green tea hair butte. i am going to order the sitrinnilla


----------



## shelly25 (Aug 11, 2008)

I ordered the Whipped Cream about a week ago.  How long does it take to ship?


----------



## Coffee (Aug 11, 2008)

Ditto on what everyone has said! The products or what I have tried is really awesome!!


----------



## chebaby (Aug 11, 2008)

bump.    
i want everyone to try her products at least once. they are great.


----------



## Zawaj (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey ladies I received my order Monday I got:

Amala Clarifying Shampoo (haven't used it)

SitriNillah Masque 8oz (LOVES this )

AshaOmega Scalp Vitamin (haven't used it)

CoCasta Shikakai Oil (This is really rich and nice)


----------



## chebaby (Aug 13, 2008)

im still tryna get that sitrinilla mask. i flat ironed my hair on sunday so i have been moisturizing my hair(ends) everyday with the green tea butter. that stuff is amazing. and of course i seal with cocasta oil. i still love the whipped creme but i usually use that on my wet buns.


----------



## leona2025 (Aug 13, 2008)

Are these for both relaxed and natural hair?


----------



## leona2025 (Aug 13, 2008)

bump bump bump


----------



## chebaby (Aug 13, 2008)

yes they are for relaxed and natural. i have been transitioning for 11 months and my hair loves her products.


----------



## mscocoface (Aug 13, 2008)

After reading tons of reviews about these products and driving BJ crazy with questions and comments as well as saving all the money during the last two months of non hair purchases....

I have decided to bite the bullet and purchase some of these products.

Now this is the hair it is going into... Y'all wish me luck, better still prayers will be accepted at all times!

*Hairveda vs. The BEAST!!!!!! *























WARNING:  There will be no placing of bets during this fight!


----------



## Lavendar (Aug 13, 2008)

I just did an absolutely amazing moisturizing conditioner with Hairveda Sitrinillah, raw honey, and Hairveda Vatika Frosting.  Not only did it smell heavenly, but my hair feels incredibly moisturized.  This will remain my staple DC mix for a while.


----------



## ScarletPhoenix (Aug 13, 2008)

It is bookmarked and I will be buying this week. The prices are wonderful!! One item that I want is backordered but gonna try these products out and see how they work for me. Still trying to find my staple products....


----------



## explosiva9 (Aug 13, 2008)

the vatika frostin isn't avail until the fall! Bummer...  I did order a few things and I hope they work for me.


----------



## Mwenye_Heri (Aug 13, 2008)

mscocoface said:


> After reading tons of reviews about these products and driving BJ crazy with questions and comments as well as saving all the money during the last two months of non hair purchases....
> 
> I have decided to bite the bullet and purchase some of these products.
> 
> ...


 

  I am over here crackin up.  But from these post everyone has on here Hairveda is going to tame that beast


----------



## mscocoface (Aug 13, 2008)

dehill02 said:


> I am over here crackin up. But from these post everyone has on here Hairveda is going to tame that beast


 

Girl, I hope so.  I love ayurvedic products so this is right up my alley.  My hair is getting thicker and thicker and I am telling you this week I have had some serious fights to beat this stuff into submission.

Keep Hope Alive!!!!!!!


----------



## LovinLocks (Aug 15, 2008)

*Well alllright, Misssy.  Talk about a glowing endorsement.  They oughta make you a spokesperson for doing this, humph.  

I'll check 'em out.  (As if I need more stuff, lol).  *


----------



## LovinLocks (Aug 15, 2008)

mscocoface said:


> and I am telling you this week I have had some serious fights to beat this stuff into submission.
> 
> Keep Hope Alive!!!!!!!


----------



## LovinLocks (Aug 15, 2008)

Okay, here's what's in my cart:






  Whipped Cream 

  Green Tea Herbal Butter 

  CoCasta Shikakai Oil

Can't wait to smell this stuff.  Sounds lucious.

Thanks for sharing Princess.


----------



## LovinLocks (Aug 15, 2008)

dehill02 said:


> I am over here crackin up.  But from these post everyone has on here Hairveda is going to tame that beast



Well, did it work, huh, huh, did it?  You were so funny with these posts.


----------



## so1913 (Aug 15, 2008)

I think I will purchase some next week on payday!


----------



## luvmesumhair (Aug 15, 2008)

Lavendar said:


> Ijust did an absolutely amazing moisturizing conditioner with* Hairveda Sitrinillah, raw honey, and Hairveda Vatika Frosting*. Not only did it smell heavenly, but my hair feels incredibly moisturized. This will remain my staple DC mix for a while.


  You mixed all of this together and deep conditioned this way?


----------



## chebaby (Aug 15, 2008)

my hair came out a crunchy HAM today after i used keracare foam wrap lotion. my ends were terrible so i  moisturized my ends with green tea butter and sealed with cocasta oil. my hair feels so good right now. but im still going to deep condition this weekend.


----------



## ScarletPhoenix (Aug 15, 2008)

My cart is: 

*Amala Shampoo with Shikakai Extract
**SitriNillah Deep Conditioning Masque 
**Moist Condition 24/7- Our Daily Moisturizing Conditioner
* *Moist Condition PRO-
**Whipped Cream -Ends Hydration
**Whipped Shea Aloe Mousse*
*CoCasta Shikakai Herbal Hair Oil


I think that is enough for now
**
*

ETA: Ordered.....


----------



## LovinLocks (Aug 22, 2008)

Mine ordered and on the way according to her e-mail yesterday.  Yippeee [clapping hands gleely - is dat a word????]


----------



## NashT (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks alot........ Now I have to go order. Didn't wanna do it but *you all* forced me into it!! Again, Thanks.


----------



## NashT (Aug 22, 2008)

I just had to add.......I know it's silly, but I have to confess.... I've notice alot of members using "Whipped Cream". I was like huh????? Actual whipped cream being used in the hair. I was wondering how is whipped cream is going to help with healthry hair growth. As a newbei I just sat back and waited to see how others would respond. _And no, I didn't use whipped cream in my hair_....... At some point I was turned on to Hairveda and viewing their products, low and behold, there was "Whipped Cream". There I confessed. whewwwwwwww I feel better now. I ordered it and get wait to get!!!!


----------



## nubiangoddess3 (Aug 22, 2008)

Just placed my Order for Whipped Shea Aloe Mousse and Whipped Cream 

  yeah yeah i know  they are closed until the 25 but I could wait.. 

 You ppl  will not turn me into a PJ


----------



## Lavendar (Aug 23, 2008)

luvmesumhair said:


> You mixed all of this together and deep conditioned this way?


 
Yup...sure did!  Sitrinillah mixes well with so many natural additives.  The Vatika Frosting melts nicely in the jar under warm water and mixes well too.  Then just add raw honey.  Pure moisture!


----------



## LovinLocks (Aug 23, 2008)

nubiangoddess3 said:


> You ppl  will not turn me into a PJ


Ummm, naw, they sho won't


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Aug 23, 2008)

I can't wait to try her edge balm when it is available for purchase.


----------



## Lavendar (Aug 23, 2008)

NashT said:


> I just had to add.......I know it's silly, but I have to confess.... I've notice alot of members using "Whipped Cream". I was like huh????? Actual whipped cream being used in the hair. I was wondering how is whipped cream is going to help with healthry hair growth. As a newbei I just sat back and waited to see how others would respond. _And no, I didn't use whipped cream in my hair_....... At some point I was turned on to Hairveda and viewing their products, low and behold, there was "Whipped Cream". There I confessed. whewwwwwwww I feel better now. I ordered it and get wait to get!!!!


 
I was so HV-focused, I had to read this a few times and then it hit me.  I know she didn't think we were using whipped cream...like what you put on ice cream.  But....yup....that's what you meant!  That's hilarious!


----------



## mjeffers2 (Aug 23, 2008)

I just ordered Methi Sativa Protein Tea, SitriNillah Masque, Whipped Cream, and CoCasta Shikakai Oil.  

I am wondering how is the Moisture 24/7 working as a cowash.  I will eventually get Almond  Glaze also.


----------



## AngelDoll (Aug 23, 2008)

I can't wait to try these products:

Cocasta Shikakai Oil
Sitrinillah Masque
Moisture Condish 24/7
Whipped Cream
Whipped Gelly
Almond Glaze

Thanks alot ladies for introducing me to HairVeda.


----------



## january noir (Aug 23, 2008)

That's it.  I'm sold.   I'm getting ALL of the products recommended on the site for my hair type.


----------



## Lavendar (Aug 23, 2008)

mjeffers2 said:


> I just ordered Methi Sativa Protein Tea, SitriNillah Masque, Whipped Cream, and CoCasta Shikakai Oil.
> 
> *I am wondering how is the Moisture 24/7 working as a cowash.* I will eventually get Almond Glaze also.


 
Hey...I just blogged on that!

http://healthytextures.ning.com/profiles/blog/show?id=1763071:BlogPost:440868


----------



## NashT (Aug 23, 2008)

Yeah I admit it....... but who was I to question. You guys are the Pros. I was thinking 





Lavendar said:


> I was so HV-focused, I had to read this a few times and then it hit me. I know she didn't think we were using whipped cream...like what you put on ice cream. But....yup....that's what you meant! That's hilarious!


----------



## NashT (Aug 23, 2008)

By the way...... your hair is the _*bomb*_!!!!



Lavendar said:


> Hey...I just blogged on that!
> 
> http://healthytextures.ning.com/profiles/blog/show?id=1763071:BlogPost:440868


----------



## Toy (Aug 23, 2008)

The moisture conditoner 24/7 is very good for cw it smells wonderful and it makes your hair very soft and moistured .I would reccomend it


----------



## LovinLocks (Aug 25, 2008)

Ahh haaa, how cute NashT.  Sounds like someone I know, LOL.


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Aug 25, 2008)

Yeah but does any of these products help with your hair growth?


----------



## mscocoface (Aug 25, 2008)

AvaSpeaks said:


> Yeah but does any of these products help with your hair growth?


 

I don't know about if it makes the hair grow, I just started using it this week, but I have the type of hair that will slap you down if you don't come at it correct!

I wanted something that would help me manage my hair as it grows.  My hair is getting longer and as you can see in my siggy it is not something for the faint of heart. 

Hairveda helped me the past few days with manageability and I really needed this with deep conditioning, softness, putting my hair in styles, without losing so much hair.

My ends are very curly and I would make a great candidate for dreads because it will dred up something fierce with a quickness.

Hairveda in the last 4 days is helping me with that.  For me that is what I needed and Hairveda has succeeded so far my expectations.  Besides the incredible scents that are in these products.

I have the sitrinilla deep condish, the vatika frosting, the hair lotion and some samples of her butters.

Still working through what I will use and when I will use it, but I am pleased as punch Hairveda so far is wining the WHCWC (World Hair Care Wrestling Championship Fight) against The Beast! (aka my hair) 

I am a poster child for Ayurvedic products so I wasn't concerned with the base of her products because I knew they would work, I was just looking for how well would they work and they are working very very well in the manageability area.

I like what is happening so well that I am cleaning out my cabinets of EVERYTHING I no longer want or will ever need.  That is a HUGE testiment.

As


----------



## mscocoface (Aug 25, 2008)

AvaSpeaks said:


> Yeah but does any of these products help with your hair growth?


 

I don't know about if it makes the hair grow, I just started using it this week, but I have the type of hair that will slap you down if you don't come at it correct!

I wanted something that would help me manage my hair as it grows. My hair is getting longer and as you can see in my siggy it is not something for the faint of heart. 

Hairveda helped me the past few days with manageability and I really needed this with deep conditioning, softness, putting my hair in styles, without losing so much hair.

My ends are very curly and I would make a great candidate for dreads because it will dred up something fierce with a quickness.

Hairveda in the last 4 days is helping me with that. For me that is what I needed and Hairveda has succeeded so far my expectations. Besides the incredible scents that are in these products.

I have the sitrinilla deep condish, the vatika frosting, the hair lotion and some samples of her butters.

Still working through what I will use and when I will use it, but I am pleased as punch Hairveda so far is wining the WHCWC (World Hair Care Wrestling Championship Fight) against The Beast! (aka my hair) 

I am a poster child for Ayurvedic products so I wasn't concerned with the base of her products because I knew they would work, I was just looking for how well would they work and they are working very very well in the manageability area.

I like what is happening so well that I am cleaning out my cabinets of EVERYTHING I no longer want or will ever need. That is a HUGE testiment.

You may want to check Hairveda's site to see if they mention any of the products help with growth.


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Aug 25, 2008)

mscocoface said:


> I don't know about if it makes the hair grow, I just started using it this week, but I have the type of hair that will slap you down if you don't come at it correct!
> 
> I wanted something that would help me manage my hair as it grows. My hair is getting longer and as you can see in my siggy it is not something for the faint of heart.


 
I understand that. But I thought that these Ayurvedic oils and powders would increased hair growth. That's the only reason why I am _interested_ in using them. However, I usually get wary of companies or businesses that start making products that are "ayurvedic" or "natural". It's like I feel they are capitalizing on a certain market.


----------



## mscocoface (Aug 25, 2008)

AvaSpeaks said:


> I understand that. But I thought that these Ayurvedic oils and powders would increased hair growth. That's the only reason why I am _interested_ in using them. However, I usually get wary of companies or businesses that start making products that are "ayurvedic" or "natural". It's like I feel they are capitalizing on a certain market.


 
Go to her site, there are some products she says promotes growth.


----------



## LovinLocks (Aug 26, 2008)

Mine are in the city; it's just a matter of gettin' 'em from the post office.  Ay yi yi, meant to have 'em mailed to a residence, dang.  :-(


----------



## LovinLocks (Aug 26, 2008)

mscocoface said:


> I like what is happening so well that I am cleaning out my cabinets of EVERYTHING I no longer want or will ever need. That is a HUGE testament


 
My, it certainly is and I am pleased to read such.  Eagerly I am awaiting mine.  I will most probably use up what I have (or give away to unenlightened girlfriends, ha ha); but I feel what you wrote.


----------



## so1913 (Aug 26, 2008)

Can't wait to get my conditioners!  I'm all about conditioners these days.  I ordered the sitrinilla mask and 24/7 conditioner.


----------



## january noir (Aug 26, 2008)

Just placed my order.  Can't wait!


----------



## Toy (Aug 26, 2008)

I've have not Tried the stirnila but i can vouch for the moisture 24/7 its a very good conditioner


----------



## Mamamia (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks for the review and I shall now dip into that Xmas money I had saved up and indulge!Lol!


----------



## Coffee (Aug 26, 2008)

january noir said:


> Just placed my order. Can't wait!


 
JN I placed my 2nd order yesterday! Her products are off the hook!!


----------



## tdwillis (Aug 26, 2008)

Does anyone know when the Watika Frosting will be available? I went to her website today and it wasn't listed.


----------



## mscocoface (Aug 26, 2008)

I must admit when I opened the Sitrinilla two things hit me the first was the texture. It looked like Royal Crown Grease (*for those of you who are over the age of 35 you know what I am talking about*) but within seconds the scent waft up to my nose and I was like okaaay. Not sure how this product is going to work but the scent is drawing me to try it.

When I put it in my hair, again I am thinking this looks just like Royal Crown Grease but oh the smell, anyway I slathered it up there and I did not have to use much. Now you all have seen the beast. 










I had earlier that day put in a Henna/Indigo mixture so you know the hair was rubbery feeling. No worries, I then put the sitrinilla on and got up under my hair dryer for 30 minutes. Rinsed (*which I was surprised at how easy it came out with just water*) and was seriously amazed how soft it felt. I then used the baggy cream for detangling and the cocoshikaki (sp?) oil on the ends and the edges of my whole head.

The shots below are the very first time I have been able to wear my hair in this type of style and not only that I did not have to worry about the pain and agony of dealing major tangles on dry hair when preparing to go to bed.

No joke. This is my look after henna/indigo and Hairveda. I purposely didn't use any other products including my daily spritz, castor oil mixture and my beloved Afro detangler.

If these products do anything to help with growth that is all gravy to me, I just wanted something to help me manage 'The Beast'.  I think I am going to go after the whole line especially the 24/7.

Hello my name is Mscocoface and I am the new unoffical spokesperson for HairVeda.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Aug 26, 2008)

tdwillis said:


> Does anyone know when the Watika Frosting will be available? I went to her website today and it wasn't listed.


 
She says on her website that the Vatika Frosting is "only available in Late Fall/Winter & Early Spring." If you sign up on her forum you can check for updates. She is definitely the type not to leave her customer's hanging. I can't wait 'til it's available - I'm buying a lot!!


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Aug 26, 2008)

Umm! when is the edge balm coming BJ! LOL!!


----------



## january noir (Aug 26, 2008)

Coffee said:


> JN I placed my 2nd order yesterday! Her products are off the hook!!


 
All right now!!!  Coffee in the house!


----------



## gymfreak336 (Aug 26, 2008)

I am using cocosta oil in my megatek mix and I love it. I also add couple of drops in my Wen


----------



## chebaby (Aug 26, 2008)

im still loving the cocasta oil but now im using shescentit's seyani butterinstead of the green tea butter. i love them both.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 26, 2008)

Okay this site is like crack! I'm a newbie and as soon as I think I have everything I need for my regi I find something else I "need".  I'm a pj from way back so I have to be careful.  I will be checking the hairveda site on a daily for the vatika frosting!  Thank goodness the cc are put away I'm only dealing with cash/debit or I would be in trouble.I'm off to check out shescentit (sp?) !


----------



## Tee (Aug 26, 2008)

I love everything!!!  EVERYTHING!


----------



## michaela (Aug 26, 2008)

I really want to order but im holding off until the Vatika Frosting is back!
Than i will make my purchase


----------



## AngelDoll (Aug 26, 2008)

AngelDoll said:


> I can't wait to try these products:
> 
> *Cocasta Shikakai Oil*
> *Sitrinillah Masque*
> ...


 
I finally ordered these products this morning and I am soooooo excited. I can't wait to get my hair goodies.


----------



## Eisani (Aug 27, 2008)

missprincess011 said:


> I really want to order but im holding off until the Vatika Frosting is back!
> Than i will make my purchase


 
I think she's going to be running some kind of special when it returns too . I still have almost a whole 8 oz. jar left from my late spring/early summer order, but I'll definitely be keeping an eye out for specials


----------



## Amari (Aug 27, 2008)

Eisani said:


> I think she's going to be running some kind of special when it returns too . I still have almost a whole 8 oz. jar left from my late spring/early summer order, but I'll definitely be keeping an eye out for specials


 
That's great news!I wonder how long it'll be available before it's on back order lol


----------



## BeetleBug (Aug 27, 2008)

missprincess011 said:


> I really want to order but im holding off until the Vatika Frosting is back!
> Than i will make my purchase


 
I'm doing the same thing. I have a lot of stuff to order. I'm getting rid of my store bought products that have yucky ingredients that do not work for my hair.

eta: I changed my mind. I'm going to order some products now.


----------



## Dposh167 (Aug 27, 2008)

The almond glaze is FAAAANNNTASSSTICCCC....for slicking edges.especially when wet....the whipped jelly is awesome for slicking edges too. It holds like a gel...but its not a gel. Im a slicked edges fanatic so these products are two thumbs up....as for the strinilah condtioner..IF U AINT GOT STRINILAH. UR MISSING OUT BIGTIME. That conditioner beats out my salerm wheat germ mask. It was so moisturizing it was scary..really. i save for after protein treatments or when i havent dc'ed in a while. i didnt have to moisturize for 2 days!!!...the shealoe didnt do anything for my hair shaft...but i think it will do wonders on dry ends. Cocasta oil i use during the colder months for sealing. and vatika frosting i use to seal my ends...i have to put it in the fridge now cuz its just a big jar or melted oil. Lol....The whipped cream was the only thing that didnt work for me....i think i want the moisture 24-7...and cant wait for her new showcase of products in the fall-winter


----------



## AngelDoll (Aug 27, 2008)

march87 said:


> I'm doing the same thing. I have a lot of stuff to order. I'm getting rid of my store bought products that have yucky ingredients that do not work for my hair.
> 
> eta: *I changed my mind. I'm going to order some products now*.


 
I totally understand. I thought I could hold off and not place an order, but HairVeda was calling my name.


----------



## morehairplease (Aug 27, 2008)

Ladies,

By chance, can samples be purchased of any of the products?

tia,
tishee


----------



## Eisani (Aug 27, 2008)

Amari said:


> That's great news!I wonder how long it'll be available before it's on back order lol


 
I've been wondering the same thing lol. Hopefully she'll be making plenty in anticipation of a hairboard takeover! You know how we do!


----------



## Kimiche (Aug 27, 2008)

After reading this thread, I think I'm sold on trying these products.


----------



## A_Christian (Aug 27, 2008)

I cannot wait to try this product line!


----------



## Amari (Aug 27, 2008)

Eisani said:


> I've been wondering the same thing lol. Hopefully she'll be making plenty in anticipation of a hairboard takeover! You know how we do!


 
LOLBJ knows for sure cuz I've been blowin up her email about the Vatika


----------



## Amari (Aug 27, 2008)

poochie167 said:


> The almond glaze is FAAAANNNTASSSTICCCC....for slicking edges.especially when wet....the whipped jelly is awesome for slicking edges too. It holds like a gel...but its not a gel. Im a slicked edges fanatic so these products are two thumbs up....as for the strinilah condtioner..*IF U AINT GOT STRINILAH. UR MISSING OUT BIGTIME*. That conditioner beats out my salerm wheat germ mask. It was so moisturizing it was scary..really. i save for after protein treatments or when i havent dc'ed in a while. i didnt have to moisturize for 2 days!!!...the shealoe didnt do anything for my hair shaft...but i think it will do wonders on dry ends. Cocasta oil i use during the colder months for sealing. and vatika frosting i use to seal my ends...i have to put it in the fridge now cuz its just a big jar or melted oil. Lol....The whipped cream was the only thing that didnt work for me....i think i want the moisture 24-7...and cant wait for her new showcase of products in the fall-winter


 
Girl they don't know,I don't think they ready!!!Seriously I've never had a DC make my hair feel like butter it brought hope back into me airdrying


----------



## chebaby (Aug 27, 2008)

i love the cocasta oil but does anyone use the avosoy oil?


----------



## Amari (Aug 27, 2008)

chebaby said:


> i love the cocasta oil but does anyone use the avosoy oil?


 
I use it,I add it mainly to my shampoo,a lil to the condish.Mostly I use it for sealing in my moisture and soft glorious skin after my shower.Just like the cocasta moisturizes and not just seals your hair,I feel the avosoy does this for my body.


----------



## chebaby (Aug 27, 2008)

........................


----------



## chebaby (Aug 27, 2008)

i oredered the cream rinse, the avosoya oil, 2 sitrinillas, the almond glaze, and the moit condition pro.

i will use the avosoya as a hot oil treatment and mixed in my conditioner. but i will continue to use the cocasta oil as my daily sealant.


----------



## ScarletPhoenix (Aug 27, 2008)

I just got mine today and am very excited because I have a co-wash day tomorrow when I get to try some of my products. I don't try the blunt of them until Saturday!!!!


----------



## Healthb4Length (Aug 28, 2008)

chebaby said:


> i oredered the cream rinse, the avosoya oil, 2 sitrinillas, the almond glaze, and the moit condition pro.
> 
> i will use the avosoya as a hot oil treatment and mixed in my conditioner. but i will continue to use the cocasta oil as my daily sealant.


 
I wanna try the creme rinse so bad! Let us know how it works out, I'm trying to be good but I have the urge to hit the order button!


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm wondering what some of you that currently use the products would recommend as a daily moisturizer?  My hair is extremely dry and thick. It seems most moisturizers sit on top of my hair rather than penetrating and mosturizing and having some type of lasting effect.  Vatika frosting? Whipped cream?  I want to be sure bc if it is vatika frosting that stuff will be on backorder the day it comes out so I plan to be waiting (I'm a night owl) and plan to order as much as my pocketbook can tolerate.


----------



## mscocoface (Aug 28, 2008)

Shay72 said:


> I'm wondering what some of you that currently use the products would recommend as a daily moisturizer? My hair is extremely dry and thick. It seems most moisturizers sit on top of my hair rather than penetrating and mosturizing and having some type of lasting effect. Vatika frosting? Whipped cream? I want to be sure bc if it is vatika frosting that stuff will be on backorder the day it comes out so I plan to be waiting (I'm a night owl) and plan to order as much as my pocketbook can tolerate.


 
The baggy cream seems to be working for me and I have had a battle with dryness.

I used it yesterday and this morning I did not have time to do my daily cowash, so I was ready for a battle when I took my braids down, but not so. 

Braids came down with relative ease and my hair is soft to the touch.  No crunchiness at all.  Don't know what she is putting in this stuff but it is holding, at least on my cottony mass of wonderfulness.  It is truly taming the BEAST!!!


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Aug 28, 2008)

mscocoface said:


> *The baggy cream* seems to be working for me and I have had a battle with dryness.
> 
> I used it yesterday and this morning I did not have time to do my daily cowash, so I was ready for a battle when I took my braids down, but not so.
> 
> Braids came down with relative ease and my hair is soft to the touch. No crunchiness at all. Don't know what she is putting in this stuff but it is holding, at least on my cottony mass of wonderfulness. It is truly taming the BEAST!!!


 
I agree. I highly recommend the Whipped (Baggy) Cream. This line of products might just be the last line I purchase and stick with. I have tried so many things: creams, butters, lotions, potions, the Bible, burnt offerings, sacrificed a couple of innocent sheep . 

Billy Jay's WBC and the SheaAloe Mousse have made me fall in love with my hair all over again! The Green Tea Herbal Butter smells fantastic and as soon as I apply it, my hair fluffs up like a sponge soaking up water. Her Almond Glaze is just a special - talk about laying the hair down!! The CoCasta Shikakai oil is so thick and helps to seal all that moisture in 

I love all of the Hairveda products. I'm going to use this line exclusively until December - along with my Ayurvedic oils and powders - when my 1 year natural anniversary rolls around and post my results. 

I've never tried the Vatika Frosting, but plan on stocking up since I have heard nothing but good things about it. I applied the WBC on my hair 3 nights ago and haven't had the need to reapply. *Shay72*, if you're looking for a daily moisturizer and don't wash your hair as much, this product is good for applying and going about your week as usual. My 4a hair is soft, well-moisturized, and lustrous. You only need a little, so you're also getting good value for your money.

Hope that helps!


----------



## MissRissa (Aug 28, 2008)

foreal, you guys are pissing me off.  im not ordering until the vatika frosting is available.  i actually dont need any products for at least a couple of months.  AAAAAAAAND i just re-upped at shescentit.com.  but im so dag on pressed to smell like creamy orange and get the vatika frosting.  so i think everyone needs to shut up about the products until i can order, agreed?


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 28, 2008)

mscocoaface & tootrendy19--I really appreciate the input!


----------



## Amari (Aug 28, 2008)

MissRissa said:


> foreal, you guys are pissing me off. im not ordering until the vatika frosting is available. i actually dont need any products for at least a couple of months. AAAAAAAAND i just re-upped at shescentit.com. but im so dag on pressed to smell like creamy orange and get the vatika frosting. so i think everyone needs to shut up about the products until i can order, agreed?


----------



## luvmesumhair (Aug 28, 2008)

tootrendy19 said:


> I agree. I* highly recommend the Whipped (Baggy) Cream.* This line of products might just be the last line I purchase and stick with. I have tried so many things: creams, butters, lotions, potions, the Bible, burnt offerings, sacrificed a couple of innocent sheep .
> 
> Billy Jay's WBC and the SheaAloe Mousse have made me fall in love with my hair all over again! The Green Tea Herbal Butter smells fantastic and as soon as I apply it, my hair fluffs up like a sponge soaking up water. Her Almond Glaze is just a special - talk about laying the hair down!! The CoCasta Shikakai oil is so thick and helps to seal all that moisture in
> 
> ...


You can use the Baggy Cream as a moisturizer by itself?  I thought it had to be used with the cocoa oil?


----------



## Qetesh (Aug 28, 2008)

all this whooplah has me wanting to buy this stuff bad 

i usually like all the stuff Pokahontas likes also so its even more reason....

i prob will soon enough


----------



## chebaby (Aug 28, 2008)

Shay72 said:


> I'm wondering what some of you that currently use the products would recommend as a daily moisturizer? My hair is extremely dry and thick. It seems most moisturizers sit on top of my hair rather than penetrating and mosturizing and having some type of lasting effect. Vatika frosting? Whipped cream? I want to be sure bc if it is vatika frosting that stuff will be on backorder the day it comes out so I plan to be waiting (I'm a night owl) and plan to order as much as my pocketbook can tolerate.


 moisturize with the green tea butter and seal with the cocasta oil and your hair will amaze you. when i do this i get soft silky and shinny hair. and it really does last.


----------



## BeetleBug (Aug 28, 2008)

I ordered 
1. whipped jelly
2. cocasta oil
3. sitrin. masque
4.  moist 24/7 cond.
5. whipped cream

Hopefully, I'll have good results with these.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks chebaby!


----------



## NashT (Aug 28, 2008)

Did BJ give an approximate date/time/day when the Vatika would be available!!!!




Amari said:


> LOLBJ knows for sure cuz I've been blowin up her email about the Vatika


----------



## chebaby (Aug 28, 2008)

why am i thinking of ordering more stuff when i havent even recieved my previous order yet?


----------



## Amari (Aug 28, 2008)

NashT said:


> Did BJ give an approximate date/time/day when the Vatika would be available!!!!


 
no she just said it was coming soon


----------



## Amari (Aug 28, 2008)

chebaby said:


> why am i thinking of ordering more stuff when i havent even recieved my previous order yet?


 
Cuz you know something good when you see it and want to stock up just in case whatever happens like I do


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Aug 28, 2008)

luvmesumhair said:


> You can use the Baggy Cream as a moisturizer by itself? I thought it had to be used with the cocoa oil?


 
I use it, then seal with either the CoCasta Shikakai oil or the AvoSoya oil, but BJ also says a number of her customers use it for roller sets, leave-ins, etc. Whatever makes your hair happy!!


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 28, 2008)

I've been on the Hairveda site at least a million times today.  I noticed in the blog that BJ says when the vatika frosting comes back there will be a sale.  We all better be ready cuz that stuff will probably back order bc of the demand.  I've asked for samples to help me make some decisions.  After all is said and done I will most likely order: vatika frosting, whipped cream, green tea herbal butter, and one of the oils.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Aug 28, 2008)

Shay72 said:


> I've been on the Hairveda site at least a million times today. I noticed in the blog that BJ says when the vatika frosting comes back there will be a sale. We all better be ready cuz that stuff will probably back order bc of the demand. I've asked for samples to help me make some decisions. After all is said and done I will most likely order: vatika frosting, whipped cream, green tea herbal butter, and one of the oils.


 
Did you sign up for her emails? Click on subscribe in the left hand corner (at the bottom of the menu) and enter your information so you will know asap


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks, I thought if I just registered for the forum that was enough.  Better go sign up for the e-mails now !


----------



## Tee (Aug 28, 2008)

MissRissa said:


> foreal, you guys are pissing me off. im not ordering until the vatika frosting is available. i actually dont need any products for at least a couple of months. AAAAAAAAND i just re-upped at shescentit.com. but im so dag on pressed to smell like creamy orange and get the vatika frosting. so i think everyone needs to shut up about the products until i can order, agreed?


 Psst....go ahead and order now and order again later.  You wont regret it.


tootrendy19 said:


> Did you sign up for her emails? Click on subscribe in the left hand corner (at the bottom of the menu) and enter your information so you will know asap


 Thanks.  I didnt notice that.


----------



## Vshanell (Aug 29, 2008)

Shay72 said:


> Thanks, I thought if I just registered for the forum that was enough. Better go sign up for the e-mails now !


 
Yeah me too cuz I forgot to do that.


----------



## Vshanell (Aug 29, 2008)

luvmesumhair said:


> You can use the Baggy Cream as a moisturizer by itself? I thought it had to be used with the cocoa oil?


Yes, I use it by itself and then seal it in with the Vatika Frosting or the Cocasta oil.


----------



## Vshanell (Aug 29, 2008)

Shay72 said:


> I'm wondering what some of you that currently use the products would recommend as a daily moisturizer? My hair is extremely dry and thick. It seems most moisturizers sit on top of my hair rather than penetrating and mosturizing and having some type of lasting effect. Vatika frosting? Whipped cream? I want to be sure bc if it is vatika frosting that stuff will be on backorder the day it comes out so I plan to be waiting (I'm a night owl) and plan to order as much as my pocketbook can tolerate.


 The Whipped Cream is a great moisturizer.  The Vatika Frosting would be more for sealing and it is great stuff.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks Pokahontas for starting this thread. If it wasn't for you, I probably would have bever tried these products!!


----------



## luvmesumhair (Aug 29, 2008)

tootrendy19 said:


> I use it, then seal with either the CoCasta Shikakai oil or the AvoSoya oil, but BJ also says a number of her customers use it for roller sets, leave-ins, etc. Whatever makes your hair happy!!


 


Pokahontas said:


> Yes, I use it by itself and then seal it in with the Vatika Frosting or the Cocasta oil.


Thank you ladies!


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 29, 2008)

Pokahontas--Thanks for the input and for starting this thread.  I am hoping Hairveda is just what I need!


----------



## Zawaj (Aug 29, 2008)

Tee said:


> *Psst....go ahead and order now and order again later. You wont regret it.*
> 
> Thanks. I didnt notice that.


 
 Enabler!




**Zawaj goes to place another order.**


----------



## lilvudufly (Aug 29, 2008)

Shikakai Shampoo Bar 
I bought that bar and I love it but it has a distinct odor. Am I the only one that notices this?


----------



## luvmesumhair (Aug 29, 2008)

Has anyone used the Methi Sativa Protein Tea yet?  If so, how are you using it being that BJ said you do not need to use heat with this.  Thanks.


----------



## chebaby (Aug 29, 2008)

i cant wait to get that package of goodies. although i really wanna try the deep conditioner, i am really looking forward to the moist condition pro. it sounds like it will remind me of aphogee 2 minute conditioner. and i cant wait to mix the avosoya with my conditioners.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 30, 2008)

Okay I broke down and ordered.  I was trying to wait until the Vatika Frosting was out again but couldn't.  When I went back on the site and noticed it said the whipped cream was going out on the 26th because of demand I started to worry.  I want to use some of the products to replace some things I have that are not working for me.  So I didn't want to be stuck with nothing.  I also did something I never do.  I ordered two of everything and I never even tried these products before.  Besides the prices are unbelieveable!

So I ordered:
Whipped Cream
Avosoya Oil
Moist Condition 24/7

When Vatika is back I will order that and towards the end of the year the Green Tea Herbal Butter.

Why do I feel like I'm at a AA meeting???


----------



## Vshanell (Aug 30, 2008)

_Everytime I use the Almond Glaze I fall in love all over again.  That stuff is no joke for braid/twist-outs!!  For anybody that wants super shiny, beautiful deep waves this will do it._


----------



## morehairplease (Aug 30, 2008)

I tried the moist 24/7 co this morning for my cw and really like it. I have got to try the mask b/c my hair really needs a good deep conditioner.


----------



## Vshanell (Aug 30, 2008)

Shay72 said:


> Pokahontas--Thanks for the input and for starting this thread. I am hoping Hairveda is just what I need!


 You're welcome!  I think you will love it.


----------



## Vshanell (Aug 30, 2008)

tootrendy19 said:


> Thanks Pokahontas for starting this thread. If it wasn't for you, I probably would have bever tried these products!!


 You're very welcome!


----------



## Eisani (Aug 30, 2008)

lilvudufly said:


> Shikakai Shampoo Bar
> I bought that bar and I love it but it has a distinct odor. Am I the only one that notices this?



You definitely aren't the only one   A lot of women have commented on the scent before.  I keep mine in a ziploc under the sink when not in use.  Otherwise it'll funk up the place. Smells kinda like need to drink more water, too much ammonia pee or something. Stinky.


----------



## luvmesumhair (Aug 30, 2008)

luvmesumhair said:


> Has anyone used the Methi Sativa Protein Tea yet? If so, how are you using it being that BJ said you do not need to use heat with this. Thanks.


"Cough"  "Cough"


----------



## LovinLocks (Aug 30, 2008)

Pokahontas said:


> _Everytime I use the Almond Glaze I fall in love all over again.  That stuff is no joke for braid/twist-outs!!  For anybody that wants super shiny, beautiful deep waves this will do it._



I don't even remember this .. . .baaack to the website.  I can twist mine out ya know!!!


----------



## LovinLocks (Aug 30, 2008)

tootrendy19 said:


> Did you sign up for her emails? Click on subscribe in the left hand corner (at the bottom of the menu) and enter your information so you will know asap



Is that HER; the beautiful woman @ the site????


----------



## Tee (Aug 30, 2008)

Zawaj said:


> Enabler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry. 


Eisani said:


> You definitely aren't the only one   A lot of women have commented on the scent before.  I keep mine in a ziploc under the sink when not in use.  Otherwise it'll funk up the place. Smells kinda like need to drink more water, too much ammonia pee or something. Stinky.


I noticed this smell also.


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Aug 30, 2008)

The hydrasoft spritz is the bomb, it instantly softens my natural hair and detangle with ease and I start with very dry rough hair (due to being lazy) and it really makes it soft, it is a little sticky for me so I add extra water.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Aug 30, 2008)

SignatureBeauty said:


> The hydrasoft spritz is the bomb, it instantly softens my natural hair and detangle with ease and I start with very dry rough hair (due to being lazy) and it really makes it soft, it is a little sticky for me so I add extra water.


I just ordered a little bottle, I might need a jug if it's that good!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Aug 30, 2008)

Shay72 said:


> Okay I broke down and ordered. I was trying to wait until the Vatika Frosting was out again but couldn't. When I went back on the site and noticed it said the whipped cream was going out on the 26th because of demand I started to worry. I want to use some of the products to replace some things I have that are not working for me. So I didn't want to be stuck with nothing. I also did something I never do. I ordered two of everything and I never even tried these products before. Besides the prices are unbelieveable!
> 
> So I ordered:
> Whipped Cream
> ...


Girl we aren't at an AA meeting, we in the middle of *the liquor store* with this thread ordering products we know we don't need but we know we have to have! LOL


----------



## ScarletPhoenix (Aug 30, 2008)

I can't explain how much I love my products. I can't wait for my wash day tomorrow because I get to use more products!!!! This is such a shame....


----------



## so1913 (Aug 30, 2008)

My conditioners came!  Can't wait to try them out.  They smell great!


----------



## Tee (Aug 30, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Girl we aren't at an AA meeting, we in the middle of *the liquor store* with this thread ordering products we know we don't need but we know we have to have! LOL


----------



## morehairplease (Aug 31, 2008)

SignatureBeauty said:


> The hydrasoft spritz is the bomb, it instantly softens my natural hair and detangle with ease and I start with very dry rough hair (due to being lazy) and it really makes it soft, it is a little sticky for me so I add extra water.




I am going to place an order for this, as well. My tresses are extremely dry right now no matter what I put on them.


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Aug 31, 2008)

tishee said:


> I am going to place an order for this, as well. My tresses are extremely dry right now no matter what I put on them.


 
It is pretty good except to me it can be a little sticky but it is so good to detangle,I still have to use my s-curl over it to keep my hair soft all day without having to spritz again, But she has a product for Natural 4b in the works so we will be waiting for that, at least I know I will


----------



## morehairplease (Aug 31, 2008)

SignatureBeauty said:


> It is pretty good except to me it can be a little sticky but it is so good to detangle,I still have to use my s-curl over it to keep my hair soft all day without having to spritz again, *But she has a product for Natural 4b in the works* so we will be waiting for that, at least I know I will



I saw this on the site, too....you and me both b/c my tresses need moisture stat


----------



## chebaby (Sep 1, 2008)

still waiting for my package. i cant wait till it gets here. my hair needs a lot of moisture right now. my ends arent as soft as they usually are.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 1, 2008)

Can't wait for mine either! I am about to run out of the oil I use for my hair--not Hairveda.  I don't want to buy more (I'm trying I really am!) so I plan to use EVOO until my stuff gets here.


----------



## nubiangoddess3 (Sep 1, 2008)

I got my order of Whipped Shea Aloe Mousse and Whipped Cream last Thursday... 


 I'm in Love with them both.. but mainly the Whipped Shea Aloe Mousse...


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Sep 1, 2008)

It's kinda terrible but I have enough cool stuff I'm using now to keep me occupied until my Hairveda gets here.  I'm loving the Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deep Moisture I got from T.J. Maxx. I got a new all natural shampoo ... I can't think of the name but a I wrote a review about it yesterday, it's made with black cocoa butter.  I have an order of Aurbery HSR coming, never tried that, heard great things about it.  I know I didn't need the Hairveda  but ya'll made me want it. I think I'm done shopping for the rest of the year now... I'm staying out of the "you gotta try this threads" from hear on out....


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Sep 2, 2008)

Just checked the Hairveda website ladies. BJ's getting ready for a sale in the next 7 days... on VATIKA FROSTING & SITRINILLAH DEEP CONDITIONING MASQUE!!! Woo-hoo!!


----------



## NashT (Sep 2, 2008)

whooooohoooooo!!!


----------



## zzirvingj (Sep 2, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> It's kinda terrible but I have enough cool stuff I'm using now to keep me occupied until my Hairveda gets here. I'm loving the Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deep Moisture I got from T.J. Maxx. I got a new all natural shampoo ... I can't think of the name but a I wrote a review about it yesterday, it's made with black cocoa butter. I have an order of Aurbery HSR coming, never tried that, heard great things about it. I know I didn't need the Hairveda  but ya'll made me want it. I think I'm done shopping for the rest of the year now... I'm staying out of the "you gotta try this threads" from hear on out....


 
You sound like me....I also just bought the poo and con from Giovanni's Smooth as Silk Deep Moisture line yesterday (plan on putting it to the test a lil later this week)...I have a good feeling that I will like it...

The Aubrey HSR is also on my list of things to buy, right after I get some glycerin.  

*I REALLLLLY wanna buy a jar of that Sitrinillah (sp?)!!!  It's soooo tempting!!  And all of these good reviews about how good it smells isn't making it any easier!*


----------



## chebaby (Sep 2, 2008)

still waiting on my package...i know im impatient but what can i say? next month im going to order the 16oz bottle of cocasta oil(im afraid i may run out of the bottle i already have and not be prepared even though i have an avosoya on the way) and im going to order another whipped creme because that stuff is the bomb on wet and dry hair and even more moisturizing when mixed with the green tea hair buttter.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 2, 2008)

tootrendy19 said:


> Just checked the Hairveda website ladies. BJ's getting ready for a sale in the next 7 days... on VATIKA FROSTING & SITRINILLAH DEEP CONDITIONING MASQUE!!! Woo-hoo!!


 

Oh LAWD! I know I've been checking my e-mail and the site all day.  Now I know I have to watch like a hawk bc that ish is going to sell out quick:burning:!


----------



## michaela (Sep 2, 2008)

YAY!
Im glad i waited!
Im so low on products...its a shame (im a Cheapie)


----------



## snowbal2200 (Sep 2, 2008)

RATS.................erplexed  I just made a big purchase from them over the weekend.  Oh man, the PJ in me has burnt me again. 

Nonetheless, I look forward to receiving my products and I hope they work as good as everyone claims they do.    Then perhaps I wont be to upset over the money I should have and could have saved from sale.


----------



## Dposh167 (Sep 2, 2008)

yall are cracking me up with this hairveda addiction....ud think her products have cocaine in them or something..lol.......which reminds me..i gotta get a hit soon of the strinilah conditioner tonite...my hair is feenin!!!


----------



## kaykaybobay (Sep 2, 2008)

so far I like the products too, cant wait for this sale!!


----------



## chebaby (Sep 2, 2008)

i cant wait to try the almond glaze.
i know it says its a natural grease but is it like a butter?
because if it is then i can use it as a moisturizer.


----------



## Amari (Sep 2, 2008)

chebaby said:


> i cant wait to try the almond glaze.
> i know it says its a natural grease but is it like a butter?
> because if it is then i can use it as a moisturizer.


 
It definately feels and looks like grease.When you put in on though,it lays my edges down,smells nice,and makes my hair feel moisturized not coated like a regular grease can.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 2, 2008)

Amari said:


> It definately feels and looks like grease.When you put in on though,it lays my edges down,smells nice,and makes my hair feel moisturized not coated like a regular grease can.


 
I think I want to add this to my list. We'll see I'm trying to stick to my budget  but I have been working on clearing out space bc I just started this journey and I'm trying to develop a regi and I need room for all of this stuff.


----------



## LovinLocks (Sep 3, 2008)

tootrendy19 said:


> BJ's getting ready for a sale in the next 7 days... on VATIKA FROSTING & SITRINILLAH DEEP CONDITIONING MASQUE!!! Woo-hoo!!


*

Okay, if I calc'd correctly:  SALE BEGINS ON MONDAY, SEPT. 8!  *


----------



## Eisani (Sep 3, 2008)

LovinLocks said:


> *Okay, if I calc'd correctly: SALE BEGINS ON MONDAY, SEPT. 8! *


 
I was wondering about the date. I was like 7 days from when? I need specifics, not vague info! I'm on the mailing list (twice) but I need to know if I need to set a reminder for myself.  I wonder what time it starts... eastern, central, mountain or pacific time?


----------



## shortee (Sep 3, 2008)

Eisani said:


> I was wondering about the date. I was like 7 days from when? I need specifics, not vague info! I'm on the mailing list (twice) but I need to know if I need to set a reminder for myself. I wonder what time it starts... eastern, central, mountain or pacific time?


 


WOW thats funny but your right, can you only purchase items when there is a sale? i'm confused about how it all actually works?


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Sep 3, 2008)

Eisani said:


> I was wondering about the date. I was like 7 days from when? I need specifics, not vague info! I'm on the mailing list (twice) but I need to know if I need to set a reminder for myself. I wonder what time it starts... eastern, central, mountain or pacific time?


 
It starts on the 8th, just go to her site on that date and the sale items will be posted as a sale item. she also sends out emails to a day before to let you know when it starts so you can make your sale purchases. I hope I am making sense to you, as far as times as in central etc. I don't know about that. 

Shortee you can purchase products whenever you want, we all love the vatika frosting which is a seasonal item and it is coming back so we are waiting for the sale. I hope I am making sense


----------



## Eisani (Sep 3, 2008)

SignatureBeauty said:


> It starts on the 8th, just go to her site on that date and the sale items will be posted as a sale item. she also sends out emails to a day before to let you know when it starts so you can make your sale purchases. I hope I am making sense to you, as far as times as in central etc. I don't know about that.
> 
> Shortee you can purchase products whenever you want, we all love the vatika frosting which is a seasonal item and it is coming back so we are waiting for the sale. I hope I am making sense



I'm all over it, I'm just a crazed PJ so my mind runs amok when it's something I really want and I'm excited. Thanks though  I've caught a couple of her sales in the past, they never disappoint!


----------



## shortee (Sep 3, 2008)

SignatureBeauty said:


> It starts on the 8th, just go to her site on that date and the sale items will be posted as a sale item. she also sends out emails to a day before to let you know when it starts so you can make your sale purchases. I hope I am making sense to you, as far as times as in central etc. I don't know about that.
> 
> Shortee you can purchase products whenever you want, we all love the vatika frosting which is a seasonal item and it is coming back so we are waiting for the sale. I hope I am making sense



Ok that makes sense, but when I go on to hairveda.com I don't see the product list or any where to add products to a shopping cart. Do I have to PM Billy to order products? Sorry if that's a silly question. 

Tia


----------



## mjeffers2 (Sep 3, 2008)

shortee said:


> Ok that makes sense, but when I go on to hairveda.com I don't see the product list or any where to add products to a shopping cart. Do I have to PM Billy to order products? Sorry if that's a silly question.
> 
> Tia



She's not taking orders for the next 7 days, so she must have taken the store down temporarily.  Once she starts to take orders again, the store link will be up. HTH.


----------



## shortee (Sep 3, 2008)

mjeffers2 said:


> She's not taking orders for the next 7 days, so she must have taken the store down temporarily.  Once she starts to take orders again, the store link will be up. HTH.



Oh ok thanks. I can't wait to make a purchase.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 3, 2008)

For those that have experienced her sales before will it just be on the two items she highlighted--Vatika Frosting and Sitranillah Mask?  Or will they be the most deeply discounted ones but everything else will be on sale too?


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Sep 3, 2008)

Shay72 said:


> For those that have experienced her sales before will it just be on the two items she highlighted--*Vatika Frosting and Sitranillah Mask*? Or will they be the most deeply discounted ones but everything else will be on sale too?


 
She's just putting these two items on sale


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks tootrendy! I figured I would get 1-2 other things during the sale so I was wondering if they might be on sale too. It doesn't matter. Her prices are so good the sale is a bonus.


----------



## Eisani (Sep 4, 2008)

Shay72 said:


> Thanks tootrendy! I figured I would get 1-2 other things during the sale so I was wondering if they might be on sale too. It doesn't matter. Her prices are so good the sale is a bonus.


 
I was just going to say this.  With the money you'll more than likely save on the two products, you'll have plenty of room to move and buy other products.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 4, 2008)

ummm still waiting on my products. lol i need to sit back and chill i am just an excited ball of mess.

does anyone use her vatika frosting and the dubar vatika oil? do you think they compare? because they bassically have the same ingre. in them.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 4, 2008)

Chebaby--I'm trying to wait patiently too.  I have cleared out space for what I got coming and what I plan to order. Who knew I would ever get this excited about hair products?


----------



## chebaby (Sep 4, 2008)

Shay72 said:


> Chebaby--I'm trying to wait patiently too. I have cleared out space for what I got coming and what I plan to order. Who knew I would ever get this excited about hair products?


 OMG yes! i cleaned off my dresser and made space according to where the conditioner and butters and such would go. i thought i was crazy. i cant wait until my products come, even though i wont even use them until next sunday because i am going to get my hair done this saturday.


----------



## Lita (Sep 5, 2008)

What Hairveda Product Is Good For Your ENDS? Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## chebaby (Sep 5, 2008)

Lita said:


> What Hairveda Product Is Good For Your ENDS? Happy Hair Growing!


 green tea hair butter is the best. but you can also get the shealoe butter. the whipped baggy cream is good for moisture too, i love this cream.


----------



## BeetleBug (Sep 9, 2008)

I received my products yesterday. Omg, they smell so good. I tried the Whipped Cream moisturizer and the Cocosta Oil to seal and I like the way my hair feels with it. I will probably be alternating the Whipped Cream and S-Curl for moisture. I'm still waiting for the sale so I can get me some Vatika Frosting.


----------



## mjeffers2 (Sep 9, 2008)

Did everyone see that the sale starts at midnight tonight and it's only for 24 hours?


----------



## chebaby (Sep 9, 2008)

i got my products saturday and i am very pleased. i ordered the amala creme rinse, 2 sitrinillas, almond glaze, moist condition pro, and a free sample of the moist condition 24/7. oh and i also got the avosoya oil.

eta: i havent tried anything yet except for a little avosoya oil. i like the smell but it seems too light to be a sealant for my hair and my hair is very fine. oh and i did try the almond glaze on my edges and i am in love.


----------



## Trace (Sep 9, 2008)

No, mjeffers but I was just looking on the website and had problems subscribing.  Thanks for the heads-up!!!!!


----------



## Menina Preta (Sep 9, 2008)

What sizes do the the sitrinilla come in?  I want to get a jar during the sale.


----------



## Amari (Sep 9, 2008)

Does anyone know the shelf life of these products?(Especially sitrinillah)I have my Shescentit conditioners that I barely use now and realized they had a 6 month shelf life.Is sitrinillah and the other Hairveda products like this?


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Sep 9, 2008)

What do you recommend for transitioners?  I have no clue what product to get for my hair.


----------



## mjeffers2 (Sep 9, 2008)

belletifi08 said:


> What sizes do the the sitrinilla come in?  I want to get a jar during the sale.



There is a smaller size (8 oz?)and a jug, according to the email, the jug is going on sale and it's the last time they're selling sitranillah in that size.


----------



## mjeffers2 (Sep 9, 2008)

Amari said:


> Does anyone know the shelf life of these products?(Especially sitrinillah)I have my Shescentit conditioners that I barely use now and realized they had a 6 month shelf life.Is sitrinillah and the other Hairveda products like this?



You'll end up loving the products so much, you'll run out esp. the sitrinillah.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Sep 9, 2008)

zzirvingj said:


> You sound like me....I also just bought the poo and con from Giovanni's Smooth as Silk Deep Moisture line yesterday (plan on putting it to the test a lil later this week)...I have a good feeling that I will like it...
> 
> The Aubrey HSR is also on my list of things to buy, right after I get some glycerin.
> 
> *I REALLLLLY wanna buy a jar of that Sitrinillah (sp?)!!! It's soooo tempting!! And all of these good reviews about how good it smells isn't making it any easier!*


Okay this is so OT, but how did you do that pretty roller set on natural hair!!! That's beautiful!!!!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Sep 9, 2008)

I just want all ya'lls peoples to know ya'lls wrong for tempting a recovering PJ...<sniff> I can quit any time I want ... <sniff>


----------



## empressri (Sep 9, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I just want all ya'lls peoples to know ya'lls wrong for tempting a recovering PJ...<sniff>* I can quit any time I want* ... <sniff>




Suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuure


----------



## Amari (Sep 9, 2008)

mjeffers2 said:


> You'll end up loving the products so much, you'll run out esp. the sitrinillah.


 
I had to laugh because you're right.I love the products so much I stock up so I won't run out anytime soon.(Which is why I'm asking this question)I already have two 41 oz size sitrinillah and a small one I haven't even finished using which is why I'm asking this question cuz if Hairveda is anything like Shescentit w/ the shelf life I'm screwed unless I sell or come up w/ creative ways.Girl Hairveda is not new to me I have a separate arsenal for these products.


----------



## Menina Preta (Sep 9, 2008)

mjeffers2 said:


> There is a smaller size (8 oz?)and a jug, according to the email, the jug is going on sale and it's the last time they're selling sitranillah in that size.



Thanks girl!  I wanted the 8 oz.  I guess I'll just buy it whenever the site goes 'live' again.


----------



## BeetleBug (Sep 10, 2008)

I ordered my Vatika Frosting a few minutes ago. I can't wait till it gets here.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Sep 10, 2008)

march87 said:


> I ordered my Vatika Frosting a few minutes ago. I can't wait till it gets here.


 
I ordered 5 jars... is that bad?


----------



## BeetleBug (Sep 10, 2008)

Forever in Bloom said:


> I ordered 5 jars... is that bad?


 
Wow! Maybe I need to order 1 more jar.


----------



## Eisani (Sep 10, 2008)

Forever in Bloom said:


> I ordered 5 jars... is that bad?



I don't see nuffin wrong with it...


----------



## Eisani (Sep 10, 2008)

Amari said:


> I had to laugh because you're right.I love the products so much I stock up so I won't run out anytime soon.(Which is why I'm asking this question)I already have two 41 oz size sitrinillah and a small one I haven't even finished using which is why I'm asking this question cuz if Hairveda is anything like Shescentit w/ the shelf life I'm screwed unless I sell or come up w/ creative ways.Girl Hairveda is not new to me I have a separate arsenal for these products.



The shelf life on most of BJ's products is 1 year. Check her site for more specifics, I think under FAQ.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 10, 2008)

Forever in Bloom said:


> I ordered 5 jars... is that bad?


 
Me too! Well I initially ordered 3 then I remembered it was only seasonal so then I went back in and ordered 2 more.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Sep 10, 2008)

Shay72 said:


> Me too! Well I initially ordered 3 then I remembered it was only seasonal so then I went back in and ordered 2 more.


 






BUT FOR RIGHT NOW, THESE SHOULD DO ME


----------



## Eisani (Sep 10, 2008)

^^They last a good while too so you should be good for a LONG time.


----------



## BeetleBug (Sep 10, 2008)

I ordered another jar of Vatika Frosting and an extra jar of Sitri. masque. Hopefully, this will last me. I'm done ordering for awhile.


----------



## shortee (Sep 10, 2008)

I just ordered the stirillinah DC and I'm very excited, but when are the rest of her products going to be available, does anyone know?


----------



## Eisani (Sep 10, 2008)

shortee said:


> I just ordered the stirillinah DC and I'm very excited, but when are the rest of her products going to be available, does anyone know?



I'm thinking shortly after the sale is over. Something tells me she had to brace herself for the relaunch of Vatika Frosting. I'm hoping by the end of this week or early next week if Thursday is too soon 

I got 2 of the 41 oz tubs of SitriNillah but I need to restock a couple other things. Okay, off to bed. I'm literally still woozy in the head from my excitement.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Sep 10, 2008)

shortee said:


> I just ordered the stirillinah DC and I'm very excited, but when are the rest of her products going to be available, does anyone know?


 
I wouldn't be surprised if she waited until next week to resume selling the other products, since she's expecting this week to be quite hectic with all these orders.   Phew! That's a long sentence


----------



## mjeffers2 (Sep 10, 2008)

I love ya'll ladies, but a girl had to sleep last night and I wake up at 6AM and the jugs were GONE!!!!! You ladies were not playing, LOL.

I only ordered 2 jars of vatika frosting, I'm not very heavy handed, how long do you think this will last me?


----------



## youwillrise (Sep 10, 2008)

i just made my orders

i'm a first time hairveda user

i ordered both the sitrinillah and the vatika frosting

at first i wasnt going to purchase the vatika frosting
but i came here and someone just HAAAAAAAD to say that it smelled like vanilla.

excitement


----------



## Snuckles (Sep 10, 2008)

Would you say vatika frosting is good for natural heads?  Natural 4b heads?


----------



## Healthb4Length (Sep 10, 2008)

mjeffers2 said:


> I love ya'll ladies, but a girl had to sleep last night and *I wake up at 6AM and the jugs were GONE!!!!!* You ladies were not playing, LOL.
> 
> 
> I was sooooooo upset about that too! Last night when I went on the site none of the jugs available! Daggone PJ's!!! I took that as a cue and went ahead and ordered whatever she had left.


----------



## LovinLocks (Sep 10, 2008)

Whaat???  Gone, MJ??  PHEW, glad I ordered some already; so I took the opportunity to order/try the Frosting.  I know I am so feeling the citrussy smell of the Sitrinillah.  I just got on-line and I was like, "Yikes, the sale is onnnn."  I was snoozing at midnight BJ (as if she's on line here; girlfriend probably lying on da flo somewhere neck deep in boxes, peanuts, jars, smellin' all that good stuff and thankin' the Lord for his bounty.
*
Hey, wonder why BJ's d/cing that size, the large tub?  From what lil I know about product packaging, I am sure storage that large size boxes and boxes of jars to fill order takes up muy space.  But, humph, the way yaw'll talk about it, she could get another space, go buy a condo or sumptin, just for Sitrinillah, yeah, the Siti House or something like that . . .. *


----------



## LovinLocks (Sep 10, 2008)

Forever in Bloom said:


> I ordered 5 jars... is that bad?




Yes!  Greedy, FIB, smackin' ya hands girlie!


----------



## Eisani (Sep 10, 2008)

Healthb4Length said:


> mjeffers2 said:
> 
> 
> > I love ya'll ladies, but a girl had to sleep last night and *I wake up at 6AM and the jugs were GONE!!!!!* You ladies were not playing, LOL.
> ...


----------



## Amari (Sep 10, 2008)

I am now awaiting the arrival of Dulcis Cream 4b Moisturizer and the Protein Deep Condish cuz I need a good protein condish not a treatment for my arsenal.


----------



## ellennicole (Sep 10, 2008)

Umm, I don't see any products?  Where am I going wrong????

www.hairveda.com right?
I didn't even get the email.   erplexed

ETA: STUPID ME!!!!!!!!!!! DIDN'T THINK TO CLICK ON SALE... smh....


----------



## NashT (Sep 10, 2008)

Eisani said:


> I'm thinking shortly after the sale is over. Something tells me she had to brace herself for the relaunch of Vatika Frosting. I'm hoping by the end of this week or early next week if Thursday is too soon
> 
> I got 2 of the 41 oz tubs of SitriNillah but I need to restock a couple other things. Okay, off to bed. I'm literally still woozy in the head from my excitement.


 

OMG! You got 2 of the 41 oz tubs. You were not playing girl !  I got one tub and I was contemplating that may be to much. 

I ordered 1 tub 41 oz
4 Vatika Frosting


----------



## Eisani (Sep 10, 2008)

NashT said:


> OMG! You got 2 of the 41 oz tubs. You were not playing girl !  I got one tub and I was contemplating that may be to much.
> 
> I ordered 1 tub 41 oz
> 4 Vatika Frosting



Not a'tall. It's one of my staple conditioners and two should last me a really good while. The 8 oz goes far because it doesn't take a lot and if you're a PJ like me and use something different every DC anyway, it should actually last you a couple months! According to my estimations, if I don't give anyone any, those 2 41 oz jars should last about a year. I do plan on giving some to my sis and ma though. That's one thing I like about her stuff- IT LASTS!!


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Sep 10, 2008)

I can't wait for my stuff to get here. I took advantage of the sale. I've been dying to try vatika frosting. My hair need moisture now more than ever. I will try the other products in the future.


----------



## january noir (Sep 10, 2008)

Just received my SitriNillah, Whipped Cream, Whipped Shea Aloe and Hairveda's Almond Glaze  

Shoot, I forgot to get the oil...Hairveda, here I come!


----------



## LovinLocks (Sep 11, 2008)

*HV ?*

Good a.m., ladies,

Is the pretty lady on the homepage of HV, BJ?


----------



## NashT (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: HV ?*



LovinLocks said:


> Good a.m., ladies,
> 
> Is the pretty lady on the homepage of HV, BJ?


 
That's is the beautiful one and only BJ!!!!!!


----------



## gorgeoushair (Sep 11, 2008)

chebaby said:


> ummm still waiting on my products. lol i need to sit back and chill i am just an excited ball of mess.
> 
> does anyone use her vatika frosting and the dubar vatika oil? do you think they compare? because they bassically have the same ingre. in them.


 

I wanna know this too.  And does it work the same way as coconut oil being it's the main ingredient?


----------



## Vshanell (Sep 11, 2008)

gorgeoushair said:


> I wanna know this too. And does it work the same way as coconut oil being it's the main ingredient?


 I use it the same way I use coconut oil.  I use it as a sealant and just straight on my hair.


----------



## MzPrince (Sep 11, 2008)

Are these products available all the time? I went onto the website to look at what products are sold and it's basically nothing but general info on there.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 11, 2008)

MzPrince said:


> Are these products available all the time? I went onto the website to look at what products are sold and it's basically nothing but general info on there.


 she's not saling the other products yet until she gets the sale shipment out i guess. but im sure it'll be back up by next week.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 11, 2008)

chebaby said:


> ummm still waiting on my products. lol i need to sit back and chill i am just an excited ball of mess.
> 
> *does anyone use her vatika frosting and the dubar vatika oil? do you think they compare? because they bassically have the same ingre. in them.[/*quote]
> i have decided that the dabur vatika oil will be used as a pre poo. and the vatika frosting will be my sealant, i will be going back and forth between that and the cocasta.


----------



## january noir (Sep 12, 2008)

I tried the SitriNillah and it is wonderful.  I think this will be one of my favorites from HairVeda.


----------



## MonaLisa (Sep 13, 2008)

january noir said:


> I tried the SitriNillah and it is wonderful. I think this will be one of my favorites from HairVeda.


 

_*Awwwwwww shucks....the Fox is on it....*_


----------



## MonaLisa (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: HV ?*



NashT said:


> That's is the beautiful one and only BJ!!!!!!


 

_*I always wanted to ask if that was her....thanks...*_

_*bj is gawjeous*_...


----------



## mikosbelle (Sep 13, 2008)

I love hairveda and I want to expand and try some of her other products. I just found out that I missed the one day sale. My feelings are hurt


----------



## LovinLocks (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: HV ?*



MonaLisa said:


> _*I always wanted to ask if that was her....thanks...*_
> 
> _*bj is gawjeous*_...



What she said !


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 14, 2008)

Good news and bad news.  I'm trying to use up my Carol's Daughter stuff before I can fully move on to HairVeda.  I'm doing a little mixing and matching.  Anyways my never been opened jar of CD Some of Magurite's (sp?) Magic had gone bad.  So I have a very small jar of CD Healthy Hair Butter that will get me through until HairVeda opens back up so I can order some of that green tea healthy hair butter.  I might as well order some almond glaze too. Hope she opens up before October so I can order and stick to my plan of buy nothing until Jan '09.


----------



## msdevo (Sep 15, 2008)

I just got my Vatika frosting today at work and my co-workers are passing by my office asking me what kind of cake I am eating cuz it smells really good!! LOL  
I have used her other products in the past but this is the 1st time I have ordered the frosting.


----------



## mjeffers2 (Sep 15, 2008)

msdevo said:


> I just got my Vatika frosting today at work and my co-workers are passing by my office asking me what kind of cake I am eating cuz it smells really good!! LOL
> I have used her other products in the past but this is the 1st time I have ordered the frosting.



You ordered from the sale and got your products already? I'm jealous.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 15, 2008)

mjeffers2 said:


> You ordered from the sale and got your products already? I'm jealous.


 yea thats super fast.


----------



## msdevo (Sep 15, 2008)

Sure did!!  I know I was surprised when it showed up at my job today along with my order of hydratherma naturals products


----------



## AngelDoll (Sep 15, 2008)

I am soooo excited about these products . I received my first order a week ago and after using these products, my is soooooo soft and moisturized.

I can't wait until my Vatika frosting gets here. 

*My Hairveda goodies:*







*My hair after one use of HairVeda Products* (I just moisturized my hair and threw it in a flexi 8 clip).


----------



## youwillrise (Sep 15, 2008)

hahaha. 

 maaan i want my stuuuuuuuuuuuffffff

 i came home and saw that my mother got a package from somewhere and i was hating on the inside.

 WHERE'S MY PACKAGE?!?!  

 patience...patience...


----------



## mscocoface (Sep 15, 2008)

I ordered the 24/7 moisturizing product.  This is the first time I have ever used a whole product line on my head.

All I am using is this (Hairveda products) and my Ayurvedic powders for now.


----------



## NOEChic (Sep 15, 2008)

i wish i would have waited and got my stuff, but i got so much stuff coming in now, some oils, and mt plus im bout to throw some braids in my hair


----------



## Kari107 (Sep 15, 2008)

I just got my vatika frosting today. It smells so good and it really does smell like frosting. I keep opening the jar and putting some on my hand to smell. If I keep it up it'll be gone by tomorrow. I'm gonna use it tonight to seal my ends. Between this and the aquolina hair perfume I'm in scent heaven.


----------



## msdevo (Sep 15, 2008)

After about an hour of opening it the smell still lingered around the office.  Oooh I cant wait til my SO comes over



Kari107 said:


> I just got my vatika frosting today. It smells so good and it really does smell like frosting. I keep opening the jar and putting some on my hand to smell. If I keep it up it'll be gone by tomorrow. I'm gonna use it tonight to seal my ends. Between this and the aquolina hair perfume I'm in scent heaven.


----------



## mikosbelle (Sep 15, 2008)

AngelDoll said:


> I am soooo excited about these products . I received my first order a week ago and after using these products, my is soooooo soft and moisturized.
> 
> I can't wait until my Vatika frosting gets here.
> 
> ...


 

Your hair look healthy and fabulous, which products are these pictured?


----------



## AngelDoll (Sep 15, 2008)

mikosbelle said:


> Your hair look healthy and fabulous, which products are these pictured?



Thank you!!

Products on 1st row: Almond Glaze, SitriNillah Deep Conditioning Masque, Whipped Gelly.

2nd row: Whipped Cream, Cocasta Shikakai Oil, and Moist Condition 24/7.

I usually do not rave about too many products, but these are remarkable for my hair. My hair is very thick and VERY DRY. These products have kept my hair moisturized, soft and smelling delicious.

I am so grateful that I found these products.


----------



## NOEChic (Sep 15, 2008)

AngelDoll said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> Products on 1st row: Almond Glaze, SitriNillah Deep Conditioning Masque, Whipped Gelly.
> 
> ...


in your siggy i see your staples, how do you use what you just bought and your powders, b/c i just ordered most of those powders and want to try this, but i am also waiting on MT and i think that it might be too much


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Sep 15, 2008)

mscocoface said:


> I ordered the 24/7 moisturizing product. This is the first time I have ever used a whole product line on my head.
> 
> All I am using is this (Hairveda products) and my Ayurvedic powders for now.


 
Me too


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 16, 2008)

I am excited to hear that the Hairveda products work on extremely dry hair because that is what I have.  Right now I am doing some mixing and matching but I am hoping that Hairveda becomes my mainstay with minimal other products needed.


----------



## cecepassion (Sep 16, 2008)

I rec'd my vatika frosting on yesterday. The smell is so yummy!!


----------



## MissRissa (Sep 16, 2008)

yeah um, i done bout had enough with all the product arrival alerts.  i was already all anxious for the sale.  now im feenin for my frosting to get here.   I was so disappointed that i wasn't able to order everything at the same time.  i can't wait until the store is open again.  After I purchase everything else, im on a no hair product purchasing challenge til Jan 09.  

the reason im REALLY REALLY excited is because of the scents.  i love products that work but I stan for products that work and smell deelish.  I'm already in love with sweetcashews conditioners and i just got gods flower's growth lotion that smells like vanilla cake batter yesterday.  lol my daughter LOVES it.  after she smelled it last night she begged me to put it in her hair.  this morning she asks me to use it again.  the entire time we're in the car she was smelling her braid.  i know she's gonna LOOOOOVE the sitrinillah and the vatika frosting. lol im so excited!


----------



## Eisani (Sep 16, 2008)

MissRissa said:


> *yeah um, i done bout had enough with all the product arrival alerts. i was already all anxious for the sale. now im feenin for my frosting to get here. I was so disappointed that i wasn't able to order everything at the same time. i can't wait until the store is open again. After I purchase everything else, im on a no hair product purchasing challenge til Jan 09. *
> 
> the reason im REALLY REALLY excited is because of the scents. i love products that work but I stan for products that work and smell deelish. I'm already in love with sweetcashews conditioners and i just got gods flower's growth lotion that smells like vanilla cake batter yesterday. lol my daughter LOVES it. after she smelled it last night she begged me to put it in her hair. this morning she asks me to use it again. the entire time we're in the car she was smelling her braid. i know she's gonna LOOOOOVE the sitrinillah and the vatika frosting. lol im so excited!


 
 I hear you on this whole 1st paragraph!! Well, except for the no buying thing til Jan '09. There are a few more things I "need" and I'll be done hopefully til SPRING . I wasn't home all day yesterday and the whole time I was wondering if I received any packages. Sadly, nothing was there when I got home . There's always today!


----------



## Snuckles (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm with you on that ^^^^

Will we get shipping notices?


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Sep 16, 2008)

Oooh I can't wait to receive my products!! I hope I receive mine soon. I'm waiting on:

Almond Glaze
Cocasta Shikakai oil
Sitrinillah conditioner
Vatika Frosting


----------



## Eisani (Sep 16, 2008)

Snuckles said:


> I'm with you on that ^^^^
> 
> Will we get shipping notices?


 
Sposed to, but I've had packages come w/no prior notice before.  Maybe it depends on how busy they are, IDK.


----------



## luvmesumhair (Sep 16, 2008)

Eisani said:


> I hear you on this whole 1st paragraph!! Well, except for the* no buying thing til Jan '09*. There are a few more things I "need" and I'll be done hopefully til SPRING . I wasn't home all day yesterday and the whole time I was wondering if I received any packages. Sadly, nothing was there when I got home . There's always today!


 What?  Am I reading this right?  She is not taking anymore orders until Jan 09!!!  Please say it ain't so!!!


----------



## Amari (Sep 16, 2008)

luvmesumhair said:


> What? Am I reading this right? She is not taking anymore orders until Jan 09!!! Please say it ain't so!!!


 
No they're talking about the Buy Nothing Til Jan 09 Challenge on here


----------



## youwillrise (Sep 16, 2008)

((siiiiiiiiiiiigh))

 where oh where are my hairveda products
 oh where oh where can they beeeeeee


 lol.

 i also ordered henna recently
 so, i'm hoping they arrive around the same time

 i'm hoping i get everything by friday
 because i have a lot of hair work to do on the weekend
 and i need to re-do my twists. dangit!


----------



## Eisani (Sep 16, 2008)

luvmesumhair said:


> What? Am I reading this right? She is not taking anymore orders until Jan 09!!! Please say it ain't so!!!


 


Amari said:


> No they're talking about the Buy Nothing Til Jan 09 Challenge on here


 
Thought I was going to need a defibrillator for you!! Slow down! LMAO.


----------



## luvmesumhair (Sep 16, 2008)

Amari said:


> No they're talking about the Buy Nothing Til Jan 09 Challenge on here


 


Eisani said:


> Thought I was going to need a defibrillator for you!! Slow down! LMAO.


 Whew!!   Oh OK.  Thanks ladies because I was about to really throw a fit!


----------



## mjeffers2 (Sep 17, 2008)

MissRissa said:


> yeah um, i done bout had enough with all the product arrival alerts.  i was already all anxious for the sale.  now im feenin for my frosting to get here.   I was so disappointed that i wasn't able to order everything at the same time.  i can't wait until the store is open again.



I totally agree with you, I am so jealous of the product arrivals, especially b/c we're in the DC area with BJ.  But I'm being patient.  

Secondly though, I contacts BJ and asked her about not being able to add other products to our sale order and she said when my order was ready, she would contact me about adding the other products and I could all have them shipped at once.  She would just send another invoice through Paypal, but they would ship at one time.  Hopefully she didn't forget.


----------



## msdevo (Sep 17, 2008)

She may be sending them out according to when the order was received.


----------



## youwillrise (Sep 17, 2008)

msdevo said:


> She may be sending them out according to when the order was received.




yeah,

i thought about that

i'm just impatient and anxious lol.


----------



## NashT (Sep 17, 2008)

runrunrunner said:


> yeah,
> 
> i thought about that
> 
> i'm just impatient and anxious lol.


 

I know exactly how you feel. I'm sooo anxious to get my hair treats!!


----------



## Eisani (Sep 17, 2008)

msdevo said:


> She may be sending them out according to when the order was received.



Got my mailing confirmation email early this morning!!! Should be here tomorrow or Friday. Just in time, I'm due for a leche de coco treatment and wanna try mixing some into my SitriNillah


----------



## MissRissa (Sep 17, 2008)

Eisani said:


> Got my mailing confirmation email early this morning!!! Should be here tomorrow or Friday. Just in time, I'm due for a leche de coco treatment and wanna try mixing some into my SitriNillah


 
so what!!!!!


----------



## Eisani (Sep 17, 2008)

MissRissa said:


> so what!!!!!



 It's alright. Yours s/b coming soon too!


----------



## mjeffers2 (Sep 17, 2008)

Those who are receiving your products, what time did you order.  I ordered at 6:30AM.


----------



## msdevo (Sep 17, 2008)

I placed my order at 12:11AM


----------



## Shaley (Sep 17, 2008)

mjeffers2 said:


> Those who are receiving your products, what time did you order.  I ordered at 6:30AM.



4:20am for me...Haven't received my products or a shipping notice yet...

My friend ordered too, she was told that they hope to have orders complete by the end of Next week.. I hope mine comes before then...


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 17, 2008)

I got my shipping e-mail notice today too.  Too late to add stuff now.  I guess I will wait until the store opens again.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 17, 2008)

I think I was done ordering by like 12:05am but went back in and did another order so was done maybe sometime bw 12:10-12:15am.


----------



## MizzBrown (Sep 17, 2008)

Can someone take a picture of their Almond Glaze with the cap off? 

I wanna see what it looks like. I can't really look at it online. Just looks white and creamy, but i like to look at stuff closely.


----------



## Shaley (Sep 17, 2008)

double post


----------



## Shaley (Sep 17, 2008)

MizzBrown said:


> Can someone take a picture of their Almond Glaze with the cap off?
> 
> I wanna see what it looks like. I can't really look at it online. Just looks white and creamy, but i like to look at stuff closely.



I'd like to see too..


----------



## MizzBrown (Sep 17, 2008)

Chardai said:


> I'd like to see too..


 
And um, could someone rub some of the Almond Glaze on your hand and snap a pic of that too? LOL

That's my consistency test. I go to the BSS, look, smell and rub some of the product on the back of my hand to see the shine & melt factor.

TIA!


----------



## empressri (Sep 17, 2008)

MizzBrown;5645411[B said:
			
		

> ]And um, could someone rub some of the Almond Glaze on your hand and snap a pic of that too? LOL
> [/B]
> That's my consistency test. I go to the BSS, look, smell and rub some of the product on the back of my hand to see the shine & melt factor.
> 
> TIA!



Why not just ask for wine from a stone?  lol


----------



## MizzBrown (Sep 17, 2008)

empressri said:


> Why not just ask for wine from a stone?  lol


 
That too!  I wish she would sell little samples though.


----------



## Shaley (Sep 17, 2008)

MizzBrown said:


> That too!  I wish she would little sell samples though.



Didn't she used to have samples? It seems like I've read that somewhere here before


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 17, 2008)

She's right.  You can get a max of 3 samples.  Ask BJ.


----------



## mjeffers2 (Sep 17, 2008)

she didnt have samples during the sale (at least not of the products that I wanted).


----------



## melodies815 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi...I am relatively new here and am still learning products and their composition, what is good for my hair type, etc.  I read on a post or thread here recently that some women have had issues with glycerin....hair drying and breaking, etc if they do not live in a climate with good moisture in the air because glycerin is a humectant.

I like the idea of Hairveda and have my wallet out ready to purchase once she is back up and selling again, but I am really nervous about glycerin. I am just now overcoming severe dryness and major breakage and don't want to make my hair dependent on anything just in case I cannot get access to it easily. (We are military and my sweetiepie hubby is going to have us globe trotting for the next 7 years or so.)  

Has anyone here noticed that if they STOP using Hairveda, their hair changes and is super dry...like a glycerin addiction? Or does that only happen when you use glycerin as the main product for moisture when ther ei sno moisture in the air? I want to find a really good moisturizing conditioner and a great leave-in.  I'm good for shampoo and oil.

Please go easy on me; I am a newbie (August 2008)     (I am so scared to ask this question just in case anyone misunderstands my wording/intention....)

Love,
Christi J.


----------



## mjeffers2 (Sep 18, 2008)

melodies815 said:


> I like the idea of Hairveda and have my wallet out ready to purchase once she is back up and selling again, but I am really nervous about glycerin. I am just now overcoming severe dryness and major breakage and don't want to make my hair dependent on anything just in case I cannot get access to it easily. (We are military and my sweetiepie hubby is going to have us globe trotting for the next 7 years or so.)
> 
> Has anyone here noticed that if they STOP using Hairveda, their hair changes and is super dry...like a glycerin addiction? Or does that only happen when you use glycerin as the main product for moisture when ther ei sno moisture in the air? I want to find a really good moisturizing conditioner and a great leave-in.  I'm good for shampoo and oil.



Are you using products with glycerin in it?  Straight glycerin?  Or home-making a mixture?  B/c many products with glycerin in it also have alcohol in it which could be drying out your hair.  I have SEVERE dryness (not so much breakage, at least right now).  And for me, I absolutely LOVE sitrinillah conditioner.  It leaves my hair moisturized and tangle free.  I also use the whipped cream for baggying on my ends.  I have the cocasta oil that is used to seal, but it makes my hair feel funny.  I haven't figured out exactly how to use it.  So I just use the whipped cream baggying and seal with coconut oil until I figure out exactly what the right amount is.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 18, 2008)

mjeffers2 said:


> she didnt have samples during the sale (at least not of the products that I wanted).


 
I believe right before the sale she said she wasn't doing samples but she might be doing it again. It's worth asking her.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Sep 18, 2008)

I cant wait til she open back up the site..... I got a few items in mind to purchase


----------



## MissRissa (Sep 18, 2008)

Yeah I think I'm gonna shoot her an email about samples because I just got rid of about 12 items i had just chillin in my basket o' hairstuff that i couldn't use because i swore they were gonna be perfect but ended up being garbage for me.  Cause I was seriously considering ordering 1 of almost everything but i had to talk myself down.


----------



## youwillrise (Sep 18, 2008)

((sings))

 IIIIIIIIIIII got my shipping notice

 yeah yeah yeaaaaaaaaaaaah. 


((does the roger rabbit))


----------



## NashT (Sep 18, 2008)

runrunrunner said:


> ((sings))
> 
> IIIIIIIIIIII got my shipping notice
> 
> ...


 

dito me on that!!!!!


----------



## Shaley (Sep 18, 2008)

runrunrunner said:


> ((sings))
> 
> IIIIIIIIIIII got my shipping notice
> 
> ...





NashT said:


> dito me on that!!!!!



What time did ya'll order? 12am also?
I'm thinking mine may be one of the 'next week' shipments


----------



## NashT (Sep 18, 2008)

Chardai said:


> What time did ya'll order? 12am also?
> I'm thinking mine may be one of the 'next week' shipments


 

I ordered at 12:00 a.m.


----------



## Shaley (Sep 18, 2008)

NashT said:


> I ordered at 12:00 a.m.



If this is going by the time the orders were placed, it looks like the 12am orders are still being shipped & delivered...

Hopefully mine is here by next weekend...


----------



## Barbara (Sep 18, 2008)

I have too many hair care products to use up first.  I'm going to discipline myself and stick with what I have for now.  Besides, I don't want them to go bad  nor do I want to waste them (just to get rid of them) because they are very good; so I'll wait until I'm completely finished with my secondary hair care products.  

I'll just add Hairveda products to my future purchase list.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Sep 18, 2008)

Chardai said:


> What time did ya'll order? 12am also?
> I'm thinking mine may be one of the 'next week' shipments



I ordered mine at 12:04 and I should have it by tomorrow


----------



## melodies815 (Sep 18, 2008)

mjeffers2 said:


> Are you using products with glycerin in it?  Straight glycerin?  Or home-making a mixture?  B/c many products with glycerin in it also have alcohol in it which could be drying out your hair.  I have SEVERE dryness (not so much breakage, at least right now).  And for me, I absolutely LOVE sitrinillah conditioner.  It leaves my hair moisturized and tangle free.  I also use the whipped cream for baggying on my ends.  I have the cocasta oil that is used to seal, but it makes my hair feel funny.  I haven't figured out exactly how to use it.  So I just use the whipped cream baggying and seal with coconut oil until I figure out exactly what the right amount is.




No, I am not quite sophisticated enough to use glycerin straight...not yet.  lol  I might mess up my whole head.  I just recalled reading something about it and wondering if it will hurt my hair, which is already so fragile from getting accustomed to the water here.


----------



## mjeffers2 (Sep 18, 2008)

melodies815 said:


> No, I am not quite sophisticated enough to use glycerin straight...not yet.  lol  I might mess up my whole head.  I just recalled reading something about it and wondering if it will hurt my hair, which is already so fragile from getting accustomed to the water here.



No I think you'll be fine with ordering the sitranillah condish.  It's very moisturizing.  Also many ladies use distilled water on their hair rather than tap water.


----------



## Hot40 (Sep 18, 2008)

melodies815 said:


> No, I am not quite sophisticated enough to use glycerin straight...not yet. lol I might mess up my whole head. I just recalled reading something about it and wondering if it will hurt my hair, which is already so fragile from getting accustomed to the water here.


 

Sorry have not been here long, What is Glycerin for?


----------



## Keshieshimmer (Sep 18, 2008)

Hot40 said:


> Sorry have not been here long, What is Glycerin for?


 humectant, it takes up moisture, thus keeps your hair hydrated


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 18, 2008)

My stuff is here!!! I gotta go pick it up from the condo office.  Can't wait!


----------



## Eisani (Sep 19, 2008)

Shay72 said:


> My stuff is here!!! I gotta go pick it up from the condo office.  Can't wait!



I've been tracking mine, I should have it tomorrow. This is one time I wish I was closer to that area so I could get my stuff sooner but it's all good. I'll have something to look forward to for a happy Friday. Supposed to go to the last bike event of the year, but I see a DC session on the horizon...


----------



## MissRissa (Sep 19, 2008)

yeah boy, got my shipping info a couple of minutes ago.  and im so mad cause the place it's being shipped from is like 20 min away from my house.  bj should allow pick up.  i mean i promise i wont stalk/harrass her or any members of her family.


----------



## luvmesumhair (Sep 19, 2008)

MissRissa said:


> yeah boy, got my shipping info a couple of minutes ago. and im so mad cause the place it's being shipped from is like 20 min away from my house. bj should allow pick up. i mean i promise i wont stalk/harrass her or any members of her family.


 Why don't you PM her and ask her?


----------



## MissRissa (Sep 19, 2008)

luvmesumhair said:


> Why don't you PM her and ask her?


 
it was just a wish.  on the website it states that pick up is not allowed and that she's hoping she can open up a storefront sometime in the future.


----------



## luvmesumhair (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh Ok.  

Well at least you got a confirmation.  I am still waiting for something!


----------



## Eisani (Sep 19, 2008)

**My package came**


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 19, 2008)

MissRissa said:


> it was just a wish. on the website it states that pick up is not allowed and that she's hoping she can open up a storefront sometime in the future.


 
If she opens up a store anywhere around here I will be trying to volunteer for products. I don't need money give me sitranillah, vatika frosting, etc !

ETA:  I just unpacked my stuff and can't wait for the store to open back up so I can get some more stuff.

Has anyone used the whipped jelly to help define their curls/waves?


----------



## chebaby (Sep 19, 2008)

she better not open a store in the dmv cause i will be there everyday. fo real.


----------



## luvmesumhair (Sep 19, 2008)

Shay72 said:


> If she opens up a store anywhere around here I will be trying to volunteer for products. I don't need money give me sitranillah, vatika frosting, etc !
> 
> ETA: I just unpacked my stuff and can't wait for the store to open back up so I can get some more stuff.
> 
> *Has anyone used the whipped jelly *to help define their curls/waves?


 Yes girl and I am in LOVE with that stuff!!!


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Sep 19, 2008)

Eisani said:


> **My package came**


 
Mine came too  I didn't believe ya when you said that a little would go a long way, but dang! Looks like I'll be using the Vatika Frosting for a while  and I ordered 5 jars!


----------



## Menina Preta (Sep 19, 2008)

I got my package .  I'll be using it on Monday...I hope it goes well, so I can order more...lol.


----------



## Eisani (Sep 19, 2008)

Forever in Bloom said:


> Mine came too  I didn't believe ya when you said that a little would go a long way, but dang! Looks like I'll be using the Vatika Frosting for a while  and I ordered 5 jars!


 yea, enjoy those 5 jars, you'll probably be using the last of that stock by this time next year  



belletifi08 said:


> I got my package .  I'll be using it on Monday...I hope it goes well, so I can order more...lol.



I hope you like it! Good stuff.


----------



## mjeffers2 (Sep 20, 2008)

I too am only like 15 min from BJ, but I did see that my product is at a local post office.  Hopefully it will come with my mail today.  I'm so pressed, I want to go to the post office and have them pull my package, LOL. I can't wait...


----------



## youwillrise (Sep 20, 2008)

i'm guessing i'll be receiving on monday.

 dang.   that makes it hard for me to do my treatments because of work. 

 i guess i'll just reduce the amount of time i was going to use them. 

 i was gonna try a henna (just for conditioning/strengthening purposes)
 and then of course do a dc with the sitrinillah


----------



## mjeffers2 (Sep 20, 2008)

I just heard the postman and a box full of goodies.  And BJ did send me another invoice and allowed me to order the other products along with the sale items.

My son just asked could he eat the Vatika frosting, LOL.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 20, 2008)

luvmesumhair said:


> Yes girl and I am in LOVE with that stuff!!!


 
Thanks I am so buying two jars when the store reopens!


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 20, 2008)

Forever in Bloom said:


> Mine came too  I didn't believe ya when you said that a little would go a long way, but dang! Looks like I'll be using the Vatika Frosting for a while  and I ordered 5 jars!


 
Me too! I have sitranillah and vatika frosting in a vegetable bin in my fridge.  Both smell so good!


----------



## MonaLisa (Sep 20, 2008)

_*...I went to the post office with a conditioning cap on my head (had Giovanni on overnight) and went to the post office to pick up my package...

promptly opened up....sniffed .....and started working the products into my hair....

Super conditioning session this afternoon*_


----------



## LivinLaughinLovin (Sep 20, 2008)

I got my package today...I promptly washed my hair and am DCing right now. I LOVE the smell of both the SitriNillah and the VF...
I haven't tried either before today and so far I am in love. 
The SheaAloe did nothing for my hair but is great on my skin. There is so much more that I want to buy  but I start my no buying til 09 Oct 1 challenge...maybe I'll buy a few things b4 then


----------



## Amari (Sep 20, 2008)

LivinLaughinLovin said:


> I got my package today...I promptly washed my hair and am DCing right now. I LOVE the smell of both the SitriNillah and the VF...
> I haven't tried either before today and so far I am in love.
> *The SheaAloe did nothing for my hair* but is great on my skin. There is so much more that I want to buy  but I start my no buying til 09 Oct 1 challenge...maybe I'll buy a few things b4 then


 
I agree w/ the bolded sheaaloe was not for me now used on my skin!My hair does love regular shea though.


----------



## Amari (Sep 20, 2008)

Forever in Bloom said:


> Mine came too  I didn't believe ya when you said that a little would go a long way, but dang! Looks like I'll be using the Vatika Frosting for a while  and I ordered 5 jars!


 
I ordered 10...


----------



## Shaley (Sep 20, 2008)

luvmesumhair said:


> Oh Ok.
> 
> Well at least you got a confirmation.  I am still waiting for something!



Me too......


----------



## Shaley (Sep 20, 2008)

Amari said:


> I agree w/ the bolded sheaaloe was not for me now used on my skin!My hair does love regular shea though.



I agree also. The Shealoe was not good at all for my hair... but for my feet, it is wonderful. I add a drop of water to it and smooth it on my feet and legs and it is lovely.


----------



## Amari (Sep 20, 2008)

Chardai said:


> I agree also. The Shealoe was not good at all for my hair... but for my feet, it is wonderful. I add a drop of water to it and smooth it on my feet and legs and it is lovely.


 
I love Green Tea Butter for my hair and WBC.I must now stock up on Green Tea cuz I have a whole stash of WBC


----------



## Shaley (Sep 20, 2008)

Amari said:


> I love Green Tea Butter for my hair and WBC.I must now stock up on Green Tea cuz I have a whole stash of WBC



Is the Green Tea Butter a "heavy" butter? or one of those butters that look heavy but smooth out in your hands before applying?


----------



## Amari (Sep 20, 2008)

Chardai said:


> Is the Green Tea Butter a "heavy" butter? or one of those butters that look heavy but smooth out in your hands before applying?


 
It looks heavy but doesn't weigh it down.I just got my hair relaxed yesturday and used this today and my hair is still swangin not weighed down at all


----------



## Shaley (Sep 20, 2008)

Amari said:


> It looks heavy but doesn't weigh it down.I just got my hair relaxed yesturday and used this today and my hair is still swangin not weighed down at all



I really want to try this... Would this be too heavy for 'fine' hair?


----------



## Amari (Sep 20, 2008)

Chardai said:


> I really want to try this... Would this be too heavy for 'fine' hair?


 
Guuurl my hair is fine I'm the one w/ roller wraps and roller sets cuz my hair has no body on it's own.This is great stuff if you watch ne of Macherie's videos notice the amounts she uses it's barely a dab.If my first dab isn't enough do a dab more.I was going through so much cuz of my new growth it was ridiculous so I have my own Hairveda store just to realize I didn't need to stock up cuz once I got my relaxer I see how this stuff can last.Don't be heavy handed and don't let your new growth get out of hand like I did you'll be alright.(Didn't really take care of new growth didn't know how to so I piled product on and it didn't really help it,now I know so it'll be better this time around)


----------



## Shaley (Sep 20, 2008)

Amari said:


> Guuurl my hair is fine I'm the one w/ roller wraps and roller sets cuz my hair has no body on it's own.This is great stuff if you watch ne of Macherie's videos notice the amounts she uses it's barely a dab.If my first dab isn't enough do a dab more.I was going through so much cuz of my new growth it was ridiculous so I have my own Hairveda store just to realize I didn't need to stock up cuz once I got my relaxer I see how this stuff can last.Don't be heavy handed and don't let your new growth get out of hand like I did you'll be alright.(Didn't really take care of new growth didn't know how to so I piled product on and it didn't really help it,now I know so it'll be better this time around)



Thanks - I'll be ordering this when she opens the store again.


----------



## tdwillis (Sep 20, 2008)

I received my order today. That Vatika Frosting is no joke. I worked out for two hours this morning, then smelled that. It was all cookies after that (so long to the diet). I agree the SheaAloe didn't do anything for me, but I am still a PJ and I'm waiting for the store to reopen. And don't trip, for all you ladies that ordered 5 and 10 jars of the Vatika Frosting-I'll be looking for ya on the product exchange forum!


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Sep 20, 2008)

tdwillis said:


> I received my order today. That Vatika Frosting is no joke. I worked out for two hours this morning, then smelled that. It was all cookies after that (so long to the diet). I agree the SheaAloe didn't do anything for me, but I am still a PJ and I'm waiting for the store to reopen. And don't trip, *for all you ladies that ordered 5 and 10 jars of the Vatika Frosting-I'll be looking for ya on the product exchange forum!*



No way, Jose 

P.S. My hair loves the Shea Aloe Mousse, but only if I'm putting my hair in some kind of style. If I just take finger a tip full, rub it between my hands, and apply to loose hair, my kinks stand up and laugh. I feel like I will need multiple jars because I do use a finger tip full per twist. My hair feels like butter immediately. 

You know that sad thing is? My hair hates regular ol' unrefined shea butter. I've tried it many many many times, and my hair still begs for more. I think the consistency also made a difference - pomades and greases are no good for my hair; water-based and non-water based moisturizers, butters (like Elasta QP mango butter) and creams (Cantu's Grow Strong Strengthening Treatment/Whipped Cream-Ends Hydration) are what my hair loves!!


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 20, 2008)

LivinLaughinLovin said:


> I got my package today...I promptly washed my hair and am DCing right now. I LOVE the smell of both the SitriNillah and the VF...
> I haven't tried either before today and so far I am in love.
> The SheaAloe did nothing for my hair but is great on my skin. There is so much more that I want to buy  but I start my no buying til 09 Oct 1 challenge...maybe I'll buy a few things b4 then


 
Oh yeah you know I am buying stuff before the challenge begins.  I am hoping she will open the store tomorrow or Monday.  I need some stuff !


----------



## Amari (Sep 20, 2008)

tdwillis said:


> I received my order today. That Vatika Frosting is no joke. I worked out for two hours this morning, then smelled that. It was all cookies after that (so long to the diet). I agree the SheaAloe didn't do anything for me, but I am still a PJ and I'm waiting for the store to reopen. And don't trip, for all you ladies that ordered 5 and 10 jars of the Vatika Frosting-I'll be looking for ya on the product exchange forum!


----------



## Kari107 (Sep 21, 2008)

Shay72 said:


> Oh yeah you know I am buying stuff before the challenge begins. I am hoping she will open the store tomorrow or Monday. I need some stuff !


 
tisk tisk. I can't wait for her to reopen I already have my shopping list ready.


----------



## Eisani (Sep 21, 2008)

OT: Kari107, I just peeked in your Fotki and your hair is GORGEOUS!


----------



## luvmesumhair (Sep 22, 2008)

I FINALLY got my shipment today!!!  Yippie!!!!!!!

Now I just need to know how to incorporate this with Wen. 

Anybody here uses Wen and uses Hairveda too?  If so, How do you use the two?


----------



## Eisani (Sep 22, 2008)

luvmesumhair said:


> I FINALLY got my shipment today!!! Yippie!!!!!!!
> 
> Now I just need to know how to incorporate this with Wen.
> 
> Anybody here uses Wen and uses Hairveda too? If so, How do you use the two?


 
to the WEN commentary. I just peeked in that thread again. I need to step away from the computer until I get my stock dwindled down, especially if it's as addictive as y'all claim however, I would be curious to see answers to your question...you know, just for mental filing .


----------



## youwillrise (Sep 22, 2008)

i'm on break at work
 i just called home to see if my package came

 and BOOMSHA!  it's there. 


 i'm so excited.


----------



## youwillrise (Sep 22, 2008)

this might be an odd question,

but has anyone used sitrinillah dc as a leave-in or moisturizer? 

i was thinking of trying it this way (since i recently found a fantastic, cheap staple dc that's easy for me to find locally)  

the sitrinillah would definitely last longer for me as a moisturizer 
so i wouldnt have to purchase it again for a while

has anyone tried it like this?

i was actually thinking of baggying it into dry hair on my non-dc days.

but i dunno lol


----------



## luvmesumhair (Sep 22, 2008)

Eisani said:


> to the WEN commentary. I just peeked in that thread again. I need to step away from the computer until I get my stock dwindled down, especially if it's as addictive as y'all claim however, I would be curious to see answers to your question...you know, just for mental filing .


Girl, TRUST ME WHEN I TELL YOU...THAT STUFF IS A GOD SEND!!!!!  IT IS LIKE NO OTHER!

Sorry. just had to get that off my chest


----------



## empressri (Sep 22, 2008)

runrunrunner said:


> this might be an odd question,
> 
> but has anyone used sitrinillah dc as a leave-in or moisturizer?
> 
> ...




yanno, one of the ladies on the hairveda forum said the sitri nillah didn't work so hot for her as a deep treat, so she uses it as a leave in and it works just fine for  her!


----------



## luvmesumhair (Sep 23, 2008)

Forever in Bloom said:


> Mine came too  I didn't believe ya when you said that a little would go a long way, but dang! Looks like I'll be using the Vatika Frosting for a while  and I ordered 5 jars!


I ordered 5 too!!!!!!


----------



## luvmesumhair (Sep 23, 2008)

Forever in Bloom said:


> Mine came too  I didn't believe ya when you said that a little would go a long way, but dang! Looks like I'll be using the Vatika Frosting for a while  and I ordered 5 jars!


I ordered 5 too!!!!!!


----------



## luvmesumhair (Sep 23, 2008)

Forever in Bloom said:


> Mine came too  I didn't believe ya when you said that a little would go a long way, but dang! Looks like I'll be using the Vatika Frosting for a while  and I ordered 5 jars!


I ordered 5 too!!!


----------



## empressri (Sep 23, 2008)

luvmesumhair said:


> I ordered 5 too!!!!!!



ya daggone junkie! lol


----------



## Superfly Sister (Sep 23, 2008)

This range sounds fantastic, 41 pages! I've got to get in on this one *lol* 

Does anyone know if the products are shipped to the UK?


----------



## chebaby (Sep 23, 2008)

i asked for a sample of the vatika frosting. i cant wait to get it.


----------



## Shaley (Sep 23, 2008)

chebaby said:


> i asked for a sample of the vatika frosting. i cant wait to get it.



She's doing samples again?


----------



## chebaby (Sep 23, 2008)

i guess. i never asked for one before so i dont know if she stopped in the first place. i just hope she didnt forget about me lol.


----------



## mikosbelle (Sep 23, 2008)

Any idea on when the e-store will be back up again?  I would like to try the sitri nillah and a couple of other things.


----------



## MizzBrown (Sep 23, 2008)

chebaby said:


> i asked for a sample of the vatika frosting. i cant wait to get it.


 
How much is she charging for samples?


----------



## Tarae (Sep 23, 2008)

mikosbelle said:


> Any idea on when the e-store will be back up again?  I would like to try the sitri nillah and a couple of other things.


I checked the site today and it says about 1 week.
Which works for me since my challenge is almost over...finally.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Sep 24, 2008)

Yay yay the store will be open on Friday!!!! I cant wait i have my card ready!!! A few products on sale as well


----------



## empressri (Sep 24, 2008)

Mikos, I got my eye on you! 

BJ holla if you hear me! Hurry up!!!!! lol


----------



## Dposh167 (Sep 24, 2008)

has anyone tried the amla cream rinse...or that other poo with the shikakai extract?.....and has anyone tried the moist 24/7 conditioner as a cowash?


----------



## Shaley (Sep 24, 2008)

poochie167 said:


> has anyone tried the amla cream rinse...or that other poo with the shikakai extract?.....and has anyone tried the moist 24/7 conditioner as a cowash?



I would like to know this too, especially about the amala cream rinse.. I've been looking for a gentle shampoo...


----------



## Shaley (Sep 24, 2008)

For those who have tried the *Whipped Jelly & Almond Glaze*... Are they anything alike? What is the significant difference, other than the ingredients.

I want to purchase when the store opens but can only afford ONE.

Thanks


----------



## Dposh167 (Sep 24, 2008)

Chardai said:


> For those who have tried the *Whipped Jelly & Almond Glaze*... Are they anything alike? What is the significant difference, other than the ingredients.
> 
> I want to purchase when the store opens but can only afford ONE.
> 
> Thanks



they are nothing alike to me. The glaze is like a smooth pomade. it melts as soon as it hits ur hair and then becomes oily like. I just use it for edges or ends....the jelly loos like a cloudy gel. but it doesnt look like ur typical gel. It looks like a soft whipped jelly type of product....hence the name i guess. It gives good hold without all those crappy ingredients


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Sep 24, 2008)

Chardai said:


> For those who have tried the *Whipped Jelly & Almond Glaze*... Are they anything alike? What is the significant difference, other than the ingredients.
> 
> I want to purchase when the store opens but can only afford ONE.
> 
> Thanks



Two completely different products but similar in that they are both great for smoothing down edges  The WJ (smells like fruit punch) is like a hair gel and is really good at bringing out good curl definition. The AG (smells like almonds ) is the consistency of good ol' fashioned grease. It lays your hair down, but does not weigh it down. It's just right!


----------



## chebaby (Sep 24, 2008)

i have the amla creme rinse but have never used it. its the only thing keeping me from buying wen because i figured they are prolly very similar. wen is a cleansing conditioner and the creme rinse is a mild conditioning shampoo. idk but i will try it next week and see.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Sep 25, 2008)

chebaby said:


> i have the amla creme rinse but have never used it. its the only thing keeping me from buying wen because i figured they are prolly very similar. wen is a cleansing conditioner and the creme rinse is a mild conditioning shampoo. idk but i will try it next week and see.



OT: Have you ladies seen the cleansing conditioners Sally Beauty has? 
They're $10.99 - probably good, but can we be any more obvious? I saw jojoba, olive oil, and two other ones I can't recall; one did smell like the Sweet Almond Mint CC by Wen


----------



## Shaley (Sep 25, 2008)

Forever in Bloom said:


> Two completely different products but similar in that they are both great for smoothing down edges  The WJ (smells like fruit punch) is like a hair gel and is really good at bringing out good curl definition. The AG (smells like almonds ) is the consistency of good ol' fashioned grease. It lays your hair down, but does not weigh it down. It's just right!





poochie167 said:


> they are nothing alike to me. The glaze is like a smooth pomade. it melts as soon as it hits ur hair and then becomes oily like. I just use it for edges or ends....the jelly loos like a cloudy gel. but it doesnt look like ur typical gel. It looks like a soft whipped jelly type of product....hence the name i guess. It gives good hold without all those crappy ingredients



Thanks Ladies...

Is the consensus that they both are good for edges but the almond glaze is best used on the length of hair??

Or maybe I should ask how are you using both products??


----------



## chebaby (Sep 25, 2008)

Chardai said:


> Thanks Ladies...
> 
> *Is the consensus that they both are good for edges but the almond glaze is best used on the length of hair??*
> 
> Or maybe I should ask how are you using both products??


 that sounds about right.


----------



## loulou82 (Sep 25, 2008)

There's a Friday only sale on the Cocasta Hail Oil. It's my faavvvooorriitttee and only $5.50!


----------



## Dposh167 (Sep 25, 2008)

Chardai said:


> Thanks Ladies...
> 
> Is the consensus that they both are good for edges but the almond glaze is best used on the length of hair??
> 
> Or maybe I should ask how are you using both products??



for the almond glaze...i'll use it on wet or dry hair. ill moisturize my ends or edges first. Then apply the glaze...the my scarf. If its going on my ends ill use it as a seal. But i dont put it on my length. i use the jelly the exact same way on my edges. But i dont need to moisturize.


----------



## Shaley (Sep 25, 2008)

poochie167 said:


> for the almond glaze...i'll use it on wet or dry hair. ill moisturize my ends or edges first. Then apply the glaze...the my scarf. If its going on my ends ill use it as a seal. But i dont put it on my length. i use the jelly the exact same way on my edges. But i dont need to moisturize.



So I take it you don't use either on the length of your hair, correct?


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 25, 2008)

@Chardai--Whipped Jelly from what I understand is like a natural gel.  It is used for defining curls and hold.

Almond Glaze--is good for edges and nape but can also be used on the length of your hair.  I belive she calls it natures grease.  I asked her about "grease"/heavy moisturizer for my hair that I could use one time a week.  I specifically asked her about green tea butter and almond glaze.  I have thick and dry hair.  She suggested almond glaze or shealoe mousse.


----------



## Vshanell (Sep 25, 2008)

Chardai said:


> Thanks Ladies...
> 
> Is the consensus that they both are good for edges but the almond glaze is best used on the length of hair??
> 
> Or maybe I should ask how are you using both products??


 The Almond Glaze is great on the length of the hair, love it.  It's great for braid/twist-outs too.


----------



## Vshanell (Sep 25, 2008)

Forever in Bloom said:


> OT: Have you ladies seen the cleansing conditioners Sally Beauty has?
> They're $10.99 - probably good, but can we be any more obvious? I saw jojoba, olive oil, and two other ones I can't recall; one did smell like the Sweet Almond Mint CC by Wen


 I would like to try those.  I just can't justify spending that much on Wen.  Where are these located in Sally's......is there a brand name I should look for?  I've never seen them before and I'm in there all the time.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 25, 2008)

Pokahontas said:


> I would like to try those. I just can't justify spending that much on Wen. Where are these located in Sally's......is there a brand name I should look for? I've never seen them before and I'm in there all the time.


 i know, im not tryna spend that on wen either but i would try the knock offs


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Sep 25, 2008)

loulou82 said:


> There's a Friday only sale on the Cocasta Hail Oil. It's my faavvvooorriitttee and only $5.50!


How do you use it? I never get around to doing pre-poos, I need too!


----------



## Dposh167 (Sep 25, 2008)

Chardai said:


> So I take it you don't use either on the length of your hair, correct?


 

uhh no not really. I think i tried the jelly to see if it would give definition but it wasn't anything to talk about. I definitely don't use the glaze on my length. not that u couldn't but that's what i use the vatika frosting for so...


----------



## CaliJen (Sep 25, 2008)

Forever in Bloom said:


> OT: Have you ladies seen the cleansing conditioners Sally Beauty has?
> They're $10.99 - probably good, but can we be any more obvious? I saw jojoba, olive oil, and two other ones I can't recall; one did smell like the Sweet Almond Mint CC by Wen


 

Yes, I bought two the tea tree oil (Dry Scalp Formula) & Olive Oil (For Dry Hair) the other two are Cucumber Aloe ( For Normal Hair) and Jojoba (for Color Treated Hair). I was going to post on it Friday but I searched high and low for a listing for ingredients did not have time to post. I am unsure how they compare to WEN I but I will try over the weekend. The name on packaging says Hair One Hair Cleanser and Conditioner


----------



## sunshinne368 (Sep 25, 2008)

I just made my first purchase from Hairveda! I am so excited!


----------



## msdevo (Sep 26, 2008)

Woohoo got my order in


----------



## Eisani (Sep 26, 2008)

Me too. I was just coming thru to make sure everyone was up. The store is open!!!!


----------



## Kari107 (Sep 26, 2008)

Yay! placed my order too, I bought 4 things. I need to go to sleep and stop shopping, who knows the damage I'll do if I stay awake


----------



## Eisani (Sep 26, 2008)

Kari107 said:


> Yay! placed my order too, I bought 4 things. I need to go to sleep and stop shopping, who knows the damage I'll do if I stay awake


I'm going to bed too. I bought 8 items .  A couple were just re-ups...just sayin.


----------



## Paradox (Sep 26, 2008)

I got my AvoSoya Oil and CoCasta Shikakai Herbal Hair Oil, this is a great sale, i couldn't pass it up...even though I've need even used hairveda before. This is as close to Indian oils I'll ever get, so I might as well take the opportunity. Thank you all for telling us about the sale!!


----------



## MizzBrown (Sep 26, 2008)

I realllllyy want to buy the Almond Glaze but i just can't justify the purchase....I don't need it...just want it..salivatin' for it..I need help.

I got enough grease and a 16 oz bottle of Cocasta oil that i need to use up on my scalp..I need to make someone else buy it for me....yeah that's what i'll do...

* off to find a sucker that will buy it for me..*


----------



## mikosbelle (Sep 26, 2008)

I will not miss a sale again. Yall don't play, I heard the last sale stuff was sold out within minutes. I love the CoCasta Shikakai oil. I got some on my hair now, with the whipped cream and a little vatika frosting. Hmm, my hair smells yummy. I can't wait to try the moist conditioner and the sitri nillah.

I wonder how long the oils will last before they sell out


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Sep 26, 2008)

CaliJen said:


> Yes, I bought two the tea tree oil (Dry Scalp Formula) & Olive Oil (For Dry Hair) the other two are Cucumber Aloe ( For Normal Hair) and Jojoba (for Color Treated Hair). I was going to post on it Friday but I searched high and low for a listing for ingredients did not have time to post. I am unsure how they compare to WEN I but I will try over the weekend. The name on packaging says Hair One Hair Cleanser and Conditioner



Thanks, 'cause I could not remember. I know if I step up in Sally's again, I'll spend money


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 26, 2008)

I bought 12 items but...many of the items I don't own, I'm working on my regi, and I am gearing up for this 3 month no buy challenge.  I am set.  BF is going to have a fit.  Well its my money so whatev.  He can shake his head at me all he wants.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 26, 2008)

well i got my vatika, almond glaze and cocasta. i love that cocasta.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Sep 26, 2008)

Who purchased all of the Whipped Cream? I was mad when i tried to check out and it stated all sold out.....


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 26, 2008)

Wasn't me! I only purchased one.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Sep 26, 2008)

I just ordered the almond glaze and the whipped jelly


----------



## Loves Harmony (Sep 26, 2008)

I was hoping i could atleast get ONE for my wash and go...... Oh well always next time. Im so hurt you guys ........ Yal dont love me enough to save me a bottle


----------



## Eisani (Sep 26, 2008)

Not that I'm a PJ or anything, but for those interested, here's the product info from Sally I will be buying it this afternoon though:



Hair One Hair Cleanser Conditioner is a salon quality sulfate free product that leaves hair cleansed, conditioned and in optimum shape.

Introducing Hair One ... a salon quality product that provides a new all natural approach to hair care and hair detox that leaves hair cleansed, conditioned and in optimum shape. Hair one Cleanser Conditioner has no damaging detergents and harsh chemical; it's made with an elixir of natural herms and oils that clean with astringent and antibacterial properties through a luxurious, penetrating cream without the stripping of detergents, hair is left with remarkable shine, moisture, manageability and polish. With continued use Hair One Cleanser Conditioner will stimulate the scalp, promoting better blood circulation, allowing for healthier hair growth and prevention of hair loss. Available in four formulations. Normal Hair: Designed for normal problem free hair. Color Treated: Prevents premature fading of color. Dry, Damaged: Undos damage from chemical treatments. Dry Scalp: Helps heal scalp damage while restoring suppleness and manageability. 
 Type
 Normal Hair -Cucumber Color Treated Hair - Jojoba Dry Damaged Hair - Olive Oil Dry Scalp - Tea Tree 


*Sally Item #: SBS-737102* 
*In Stores Only* 

*Professional Price:* *$9.99* *Retail Price:* *$10.99*


----------



## sunshinne368 (Sep 26, 2008)

OMG I totally forgot about the Vitka Frosting! I had to go back and get two of them and I ordered the cream rinse! I offically can not buy anything else! Well not until the next sale!


----------



## MissRissa (Sep 26, 2008)

yeah so i've realized that i have a serious problem.  i was pissed the heck off today cause i couldnt order.  It's probably the raggedy network at my job but my items would not go in my cart.  i kept clicking, nothing happened.  i just wanted the whipped cream, cocasta shikakai, and the asha omega.  man i was in here rebooting and cussing.  thats when i realized something was wrong.  i was genuinely pissed over not being able to order some hair products when i dont actually need any.  yall done turned me into some kinda weirdo fiend.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Sep 26, 2008)

The whipped cream is sold out and im mad


----------



## lilvudufly (Sep 26, 2008)

I missed it but you know what I really need to chill. Since i have joined this forum I have boughtt Aveda, Aphoghee, Carol's Daughter, and Natural Products (like the expensive coconut oil. My hair looks better than ever thought so I cna't complain. I have actually come to terms with my new and improved natural self. So next time and hopefully a long time from now.


----------



## Jenaee (Sep 26, 2008)

I missed out on the items I wanted. I wanted the Whipped cream and the cocasta oil. I guess I have to wait til the next sale :sigh:


----------



## chebaby (Sep 26, 2008)

baby-dee04 said:


> I was hoping i could atleast get ONE for my wash and go...... Oh well always next time. Im so hurt you guys ........ Yal dont love me enough to save me a bottle


 yea because the whipped cream is the best on wash and go's.


----------



## empressri (Sep 26, 2008)

Shay72 said:


> I bought 12 items but...many of the items I don't own, I'm working on my regi, and I am gearing up for this 3 month no buy challenge.  I am set.  BF is going to have a fit.  Well its my money so whatev.  He can shake his head at me all he wants.



It's BF, not DH. And if ain't paying the bills tell him to hush!! I gotcha back girl, we need our products! lol


----------



## ebzonix (Sep 26, 2008)

I was also pretty mad when the whipped cream was gone. I mean, gosh! Not even a fricken bottle left?!


----------



## chebaby (Sep 26, 2008)

yall still aint realizing we dont play with hairveda.. you betta act like you know.


----------



## Lavendar (Sep 26, 2008)

chebaby said:


> yall still aint realizing we dont play with hairveda.. you betta act like you know.


 
Now that's what I'm talking bout....Ride or die girl, ride or die.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Sep 26, 2008)

chebaby said:


> yall still aint realizing we dont play with hairveda.. you betta act like you know.





Lavendar said:


> Now that's what I'm talking bout....Ride or die girl, ride or die.



 Betta ask somebody


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Sep 26, 2008)

empressri said:


> It's BF, not DH. And if ain't paying the bills tell him to hush!! I gotcha back girl, we need our products! lol



Amen! That's different from being married and you have kids to feed. That's why I don't have any. "Sorry baby, mommy needs hair care products - so you can't eat this week"


----------



## so1913 (Sep 26, 2008)

Ohhh man I missed the sale!!!  I've become a huge fan of the CoCasta oil!


----------



## snowbal2200 (Sep 26, 2008)

Well my sister and i took advantage of the sale, yet again.  But this time I lost out on ordering the Cocasta oil because when I returned to make my purchase it was all sold out. 

No worries, we have enough until they restock.  Then we will buy them out!    My family loves the stuff.  Actually, we love everything they sell.    If their products continue to make my new growth this soft, my transition from chemical treatments will be smooth sailing.  

Happy Growing Ladies.:reddancer:


----------



## Vshanell (Sep 27, 2008)

Dang, yall didnt leave none for me!  Thats what i get for tellin' yall tails about stuff! J/K lol.


----------



## Vshanell (Sep 27, 2008)

Eisani said:


> Not that I'm a PJ or anything, but for those interested, here's the product info from Sally I will be buying it this afternoon though:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That stuff sounds good!  I can't wait to try it!


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 27, 2008)

chebaby said:


> yall still aint realizing we dont play with hairveda.. you betta act like you know.


 


Lavendar said:


> Now that's what I'm talking bout....Ride or die girl, ride or die.


 


Forever in Bloom said:


> Betta ask somebody


 
Too funny !!



ebzonix said:


> I was also pretty mad when the whipped cream was gone. I mean, gosh! Not even a fricken bottle left?!


 
I saw on the website that she was doing pre-orders and they ship out next week.  Now that was late last night.  I don't know what the website is saying now.



empressri said:


> It's BF, not DH. And if ain't paying the bills tell him to hush!! I gotcha back girl, we need our products! lol


I know right?!!


----------



## The Princess (Sep 27, 2008)

I finally got my Hairveda products, im so happy. The Vatika Oil smells so good. I going to use some tonite.


----------



## thebraudgroup (Sep 27, 2008)

Ordered my products today.  Yall are killing me.  I already need to go out today and buy my Joico stuff!  Thanks Poka!


----------



## Eisani (Sep 27, 2008)

Pokahontas said:


> That stuff sounds good!  I can't wait to try it!


 me either! I checked the Sally by my job and they didn't have it so I have 2 more to check today. I might be a little sad if they don't have it either! Hate this podunk place!



thebraudgroup said:


> Ordered my products today.  Yall are killing me.  I already need to go out today and buy my Joico stuff!  Thanks Poka!


If you have an Ulta in your area, right now they have buy 2 get one free on Joico.


----------



## thebraudgroup (Sep 27, 2008)

Girl, thank God for the Blackberry! I just left the house to go to Trade Secrets! Thank you so much!



Eisani said:


> me either! I checked the Sally by my job and they didn't have it so I have 2 more to check today. I might be a little sad if they don't have it either! Hate this podunk place!
> 
> 
> If you have an Ulta in your area, right now they have buy 2 get one free on Joico.


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Sep 27, 2008)

I just got my Hairveda stuff yesterday and love my products!  The Vatka Frosting is insane! It smells so good and just melts into my strands.  I also love the CoCasta oil, it's the 1st ayurvedic oil I've ever used that smells delicious. I also got the Stirnillah Mask and Almond Glaze. Can't wait to use these products in the future.

Way to go BJ! Much success to you!


----------



## Vshanell (Sep 28, 2008)

Priestess said:


> I just got my Hairveda stuff yesterday and love my products!  The Vatka Frosting is insane! It smells so good and just melts into my strands.  I also love the CoCasta oil, it's the 1st ayurvedic oil I've ever used that smells delicious. I also got the Stirnillah Mask and Almond Glaze. Can't wait to use these products in the future.
> 
> Way to go BJ! Much success to you!


 Good grief girl.....are you waist-length now!  Your hair looks georgeous!  It's sooo thick and I didn't realize how long it had gotten.  Go girl!


----------



## Loves Harmony (Sep 28, 2008)

I cant wait to recieve my items


----------



## Eisani (Sep 28, 2008)

thebraudgroup said:


> Girl, thank God for the Blackberry! I just left the house to go to Trade Secrets! Thank you so much!



You're welcome! BB is a lifesaver, isn't it?


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Sep 29, 2008)

Anyone try the whipped jelly stuff?  If so, how was it?


----------



## Eisani (Sep 29, 2008)

^^I know Tee has a love affair with it . She's the one that sent me over the edge (like I needed more than a slight breeze) and I took the dive and finally ordered it. It s/b here some time this week and I'll see what's really good...I'm sure I'll love it like everything else.


----------



## mikosbelle (Sep 29, 2008)

Ladies, do not sleep on the methi sativa.  Everytime I use that stuff I fall even more in love with it. Last night I washed hair with Qhemet Egptian wheatgrass cleansing tea, then followed up with a homemade mixuture of the methi sativa and my favorite deep conditioners. I followed the advice from BJ on the web-site and put 1 part methi sativa and 2 parts each of elucence MBC and Jane Carter Solution nutrient replenishing conditioner. I know you don't have to use heat to make the methi sativa work, but my hair was feeling horrible, so I threw on plastic cap and the micro heat cap. I meant to wash it out after 45 minutes, but I fell asleep. I woke up this morning, rinsed and applied my Oyin products. My hair feel like silk. All the dry ends don't feel so rough I still need a trim). Oh and my hair was nicely detangled. If you haven't tried this stuff, what are you waiting on!!!


----------



## BeetleBug (Sep 29, 2008)

I received my order the other day. The Vatika Frosting smells so good. I can't wait till I take my braids down to use it.


----------



## Jenaee (Sep 29, 2008)

YAY!!! I was able to place my order. This is my first order. I ordered the Whipped Cream (I plan to baggy & wig it up this winter), Vatika Frosting, and the Almond glaze.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 29, 2008)

i can not wait to get my products. i am so in love with the cocasta so i ordered a second bottle, love that stuff. and i ordered the vatika frosting and i cant wait to use it.


----------



## cookie1 (Sep 30, 2008)

I just ordered the dc, vatika frosting & almond oil..Well see how it goes but, the reviews are the bomb!


----------



## luvmesumhair (Sep 30, 2008)

Sooooooooooo has anyone tried this yet?????



Eisani said:


> Not that I'm a PJ or anything, but for those interested, here's the product info from Sally I will be buying it this afternoon though:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Eisani (Sep 30, 2008)

luvmesumhair said:


> Sooooooooooo has anyone tried this yet?????


 
Just bought the Olive Oil and the Tea Tree one today. She said they just got them in. I won't be washing for another couple days, but I'll report back. So far, I don't enjoy the smell of either one  None of them smelled all that great to me.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 30, 2008)

thinking about getting a big bottle of the moist condition 24/7 because i have decided to co wash everyday again and i only have a small sample.
are you ladies still co washing?


----------



## Eisani (Sep 30, 2008)

chebaby said:


> thinking about getting a big bottle of the moist condition 24/7 because i have decided to co wash everyday again and i only have a small sample.
> are you ladies still co washing?



now that it's cooler not as often but I don't plan 2 stop completely


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Sep 30, 2008)

I can't wait 'til the Dulcis Creme comes out 
It should be good since I have dry-as-a-desert hair, and we're expecting a semi-harsh winter!


----------



## Shaley (Oct 3, 2008)

Has anyone received their products from the last sale? Any new reviews?


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Oct 3, 2008)

mikosbelle said:


> Ladies, do not sleep on the methi sativa. Everytime I use that stuff I fall even more in love with it. Last night I washed hair with Qhemet Egptian wheatgrass cleansing tea, then followed up with a homemade mixuture of the methi sativa and my favorite deep conditioners. I followed the advice from BJ on the web-site and put 1 part methi sativa and 2 parts each of elucence MBC and Jane Carter Solution nutrient replenishing conditioner. I know you don't have to use heat to make the methi sativa work, but my hair was feeling horrible, so I threw on plastic cap and the micro heat cap. I meant to wash it out after 45 minutes, but I fell asleep. I woke up this morning, rinsed and applied my Oyin products. My hair feel like silk. All the dry ends don't feel so rough I still need a trim). Oh and my hair was nicely detangled. If you haven't tried this stuff, what are you waiting on!!!


I ordered this with my second order - originally I got the Vatika Frosting and the Sitrinillah Mask. I can't wait for it to get here. I was wondering how it would be, but your post has made me feel good about running to her site like Pookie from New Jack City.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Oct 3, 2008)

Chardai said:


> Has anyone received their products from the last sale? Any new reviews?


 

No i havent and im sad


----------



## chebaby (Oct 3, 2008)

baby-dee04 said:


> No i havent and im sad


 me too. i thought it would be here by now but i know she said she only ships out on saturday now.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Oct 3, 2008)

chebaby said:


> me too. i thought it would be here by now but i know she said she only ships out on saturday now.


 
Oh okay! I forgot that she said that.


----------



## CaliJen (Oct 4, 2008)

*FYI: *if anyone missed out on the oils AvoSoya & Cocasta Shikakai the site has them up for order because they were sold out from the sale


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 6, 2008)

I got an e-mail yesterday.  Which per hx means my stuff should be here today or tomorrow.


----------



## Eisani (Oct 6, 2008)

^^Me too...


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Oct 6, 2008)

So unfair!  I wanted to buy the frosting but I always miss out. HMPH!


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Oct 6, 2008)

I didn't get an email.  I am checking my spam
This stuff has got me feening like a crack head!


----------



## Dposh167 (Oct 6, 2008)

im still waiting for my pkg too. I got the amla cream rinse, and moist condition 24/7. Im really hoping this will be better at my cowashes than my cheapies


----------



## chebaby (Oct 6, 2008)

i got an email late last night so im guessing it should be here tomorrow considering i only live a hop skipp and jump away.


----------



## nicki6 (Oct 6, 2008)

I got mine!  Check my siggy

I bought 1 AvoSoya Oil, 2 CoCasta shikakai oils, 2 Whipped Baggy Creams, 1 Hydrosoft Spritz, 1 AshaOmega Scalp Booster, and an Almond Glaze


----------



## sunshinne368 (Oct 6, 2008)

no email for me


----------



## Mrs.Green (Oct 6, 2008)

What's the difference between using the Vatika Frosting vs/Vatika Oil?  Is there more of a benefit to using Hairveda than real Indian Oils?  Or is it the same just packed and smell better??


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Oct 6, 2008)

nicki6 said:


> I got mine! Check my siggy
> 
> I bought 1 AvoSoya Oil, 2 CoCasta shikakai oils, 2 Whipped Baggy Creams, 1 Hydrosoft Spritz, 1 AshaOmega Scalp Booster, and an Almond Glaze


 
Aww man!  I want my stuff too.  Being patient is hard.
I know we put BJ to WORK for this sale though.


----------



## empressri (Oct 6, 2008)

heee got my cocasta oil in yum


----------



## chebaby (Oct 6, 2008)

Mrs.Green said:


> What's the difference between using the Vatika Frosting vs/Vatika Oil? Is there more of a benefit to using Hairveda than real Indian Oils?  Or is it the same just packed and smell better??


 the vatika frost has coconut oil, amla, henna and lemon. the oil has those and a host of other oils and extracts in it.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Oct 6, 2008)

chebaby said:


> the vatika frost has coconut oil, amla, henna and lemon. the oil has those and a host of other oils and extracts in it.



 It smells awesome. I actually put a little bit of this on my ends and baggied overnight. Mixed with my WEN and WATCH out dere nigh!  I'm looking forward to getting my other products.


----------



## Curlee_lurker (Oct 7, 2008)

During the last sale I accidentally shipped my stuff to my billing address, because I was in such a rush.  I haven't gotten either order 

Someone was supposed to be shipping it from home, but I'm not holding my breath.  Maybe I'll check the mail on the way home and my first order will be here.


----------



## Vshanell (Oct 7, 2008)

Forever in Bloom said:


> I can't wait 'til the *Dulcis Creme* comes out
> It should be good since I have dry-as-a-desert hair, and we're expecting a semi-harsh winter!


Anybody know when this comes out?


----------



## Loves Harmony (Oct 7, 2008)

I received my email last night.... Im excited


----------



## Eisani (Oct 7, 2008)

Pokahontas said:


> Anybody know when this comes out?


 
Late November, I believe.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Oct 7, 2008)

Pokahontas said:


> Anybody know when this comes out?


 
On the forum, BJ said Late November.  HTH.


----------



## Mrs.Green (Oct 7, 2008)

chebaby said:


> the vatika frost has coconut oil, amla, henna and lemon. the oil has those and a host of other oils and extracts in it.


 
Oh ok~ I love the Vatika Oil. I think I'll stick with the original Indian Oils. But you gals should be getting extra discounts you all sure know how to get sales.  I was almost tempted to buy


----------



## chebaby (Oct 7, 2008)

i got mine in the mail YAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!! me. i got my cocasta oil and vatika frosting and almond glaze. im so pressed(do people still say that) because i never used the vatika frosting before and it seems i been waiting forever for it to come. ofcourse i used it today and i love it. i have to get another jar because i am in love with the texture and the smell.

though i have to say i am upset that she changed the smell of the cocasta oil. i dont like the new smell.


----------



## Miamori (Oct 7, 2008)

Mrs.Green said:


> Oh ok~ I love the Vatika Oil. I think I'll stick with the original Indian Oils. But you gals should be getting extra discounts you all sure know how to get sales.  I was almost tempted to buy



I love it too. I think once I am through with my (huge) bottle, I'm switching to the Frosting though, because the Dabur Oil has TBHQ (t-butyl hydroquinone), which I'm wary of, just because cancer runs in my family, so I am slowly phasing out anything I use on my hair or skin (and working on my food, but it is hard when I eat in dining halls and can't control the ingredients... plus I needs me more than some lettuce and carrot sticks... ) that can make a person more cancer-prone to the best of my ability. I won't catch darn near everything, unfortunately, but I'll work on it.


----------



## empressri (Oct 7, 2008)

Darn the cocasta has a new scent!? noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## seeminglysweet (Oct 7, 2008)

Damn, ya'll 'bout to make my broke arse buy these hair products


----------



## shortee (Oct 7, 2008)

I hope my stuff comes soon, I'm trying to hold out but I'm running out of shampoo. So so sad and no email yet.


----------



## Eisani (Oct 7, 2008)

chebaby said:


> i got mine in the mail YAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!! me. i got my cocasta oil and vatika frosting and almond glaze. im so pressed(do people still say that) because i never used the vatika frosting before and it seems i been waiting forever for it to come. ofcourse i used it today and i love it. i have to get another jar because i am in love with the texture and the smell.
> 
> *though i have to say i am upset that she changed the smell of the cocasta oil. i dont like the new smell.*




 What's the new scent????


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 7, 2008)

My stuff is at the condo office.  I will pick it up tomorrow !!!!!


----------



## chebaby (Oct 7, 2008)

the new scent is the same as the almond glaze and avosoya. i hate it. i wonder if she sent me the avosoya by mistake. i love cocasta oil but dont like the new smell. thats the whole reason the avosoya is still sitting untouched. i was very sad when i smelled it, fo real, very sad.


----------



## MonaLisa (Oct 7, 2008)

chebaby said:


> the new scent is the same as the almond glaze and avosoya. i hate it. i wonder if she sent me the avosoya by mistake. i love cocasta oil but dont like the new smell. thats the whole reason the avosoya is still sitting untouched.* i was very sad when i smelled it, fo real, very sad*.


 

_*Off topic - I swear I felt the hair product pain in the post above...*_

*On topic -I love the SitriNillah conditioner and Vatika frosting...*


----------



## Kari107 (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm like a kid the day after christmas playing with all my new hair stuff. I just recieved my almond glaze, whipped gelly, whipped cream, strinillah con., and cocasta oil. I just washed my hair with the amala shampoo and deep conditioned with the strinillah and my hair is bouncy and shiny. I love the conditioner.  I was a bit disapointed in the scent of the almond glaze and cocasta oil. I like the oil just not the scent. Everything else I'm gonna use soon.


----------



## Mrs.Green (Oct 8, 2008)

Miamori said:


> I love it too. I think once I am through with my (huge) bottle, I'm switching to the Frosting though, because the Dabur Oil has TBHQ (t-butyl hydroquinone), which I'm wary of, just because cancer runs in my family, so I am slowly phasing out anything I use on my hair or skin (and working on my food, but it is hard when I eat in dining halls and can't control the ingredients... plus I needs me more than some lettuce and carrot sticks... ) that can make a person more cancer-prone to the best of my ability. I won't catch darn near everything, unfortunately, but I'll work on it.


 
I completely understand as cancer runs in my family also, but I don't see to many Indians with cancer  their percentage is low. I don't think there is that much TBHQ in it to be concerned.

Congratulations on being more healthy . I am a vegetarian/health nut also.  Not perfect but healthy.


----------



## Eisani (Oct 8, 2008)

chebaby said:


> the new scent is the same as the almond glaze and avosoya. i hate it. i wonder if she sent me the avosoya by mistake. i love cocasta oil but dont like the new smell. thats the whole reason the avosoya is still sitting untouched. i was very sad when i smelled it, fo real, very sad.



I got my stuff today and my CoCasta Oil smells exactly the same as it did before, and nothing like the Avosoya. I'm wondering if you really did get the wrong thing... had me all shook up and nervous for nothing! I slapped that ish in my head immediately!


----------



## chebaby (Oct 8, 2008)

Eisani said:


> I got my stuff today and my CoCasta Oil smells exactly the same as it did before, and nothing like the Avosoya. I'm wondering if you really did get the wrong thing... had me all shook up and nervous for nothing! I slapped that ish in my head immediately!


 awwww, im about to cry. im going to ask billy j if its possible she gave me the wrong one.


----------



## chebaby (Oct 8, 2008)

eta: when i tried to compare the texture i couldnt really tell if it was the same but the smell is the avosoya smell.


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 8, 2008)

Picked up my package earlier.  Sitting under the dryer now opening and smelling stuff!


----------



## shadylane21 (Oct 8, 2008)

Just got my vatika frosting,cocoasta oil,whipped cream,and,sitrinillah and let me tell ya'll, all I can say is! I just want to eat it all I put some whipped cream in my baby girls hair and now she smells like a little cupcake with moistureized hairI also put it in my hair and sealed with the oil and put it in a bun, ya'll this stuff is the ish.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Oct 8, 2008)

I want my stuff too.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Oct 8, 2008)

When did yall order?


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 8, 2008)

I ordered like at 12:01 or something like that on the 26th.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Oct 8, 2008)

Shay72 said:


> I ordered like at 12:01 or something like that on the 26th.


 did you get your order?


----------



## Prose Princess (Oct 8, 2008)

Got mine in the mail today!  They smell AMAZING!!   Can't wait to get home and try some of them as well as my new WEN Fig.  I refused to let SO smell them cuz I knew he'd be jealous and beg me to use them.  I'm not selfish!!  

I was very happy to find my Whipped Cream included too, which I ordered separate!


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Oct 8, 2008)

Prose Princess said:


> Got mine in the mail today! They smell AMAZING!!  Can't wait to get home and try some of them as well as my new WEN Fig. I refused to let SO smell them cuz I knew he'd be jealous and beg me to use them.  I'm not selfish!!
> 
> I was very happy to find my Whipped Cream included too, which I ordered separate!


 
*jelly*
I ordered at on the 26th too.


----------



## Paradox (Oct 8, 2008)

I can't wait until the next sale, this sale was great!


----------



## Prose Princess (Oct 8, 2008)

crlsweetie912 said:


> *jelly*
> I ordered at on the 26th too.



It's weird you haven't gotten yours yet.  And you're in MD?  I thought she was based in VA, it should've only taken like one day.  Have you gotten an email yet?


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Oct 8, 2008)

Prose Princess said:


> It's weird you haven't gotten yours yet. And you're in MD? I thought she was based in VA, it should've only taken like one day. Have you gotten an email yet?


 
I don't remember getting any email
I got the first one when I placed the order.  But I searched for a second one and didn't get any.  I hope I didn't delete it, but still.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Oct 8, 2008)

crlsweetie912 said:


> I don't remember getting any email
> I got the first one when I placed the order.  But I searched for a second one and didn't get any.  I hope I didn't delete it, but still.



If you didn't get it just send her an email and ask.  Mine is on it's way and I can't wait!


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Oct 8, 2008)

ILuvsmuhgrass said:


> If you didn't get it just send her an email and ask.  Mine is on it's way and I can't wait!


 
I am not complaining.  Don't want to be a pest, but it's hard to be patient when I am so excited.


----------



## chebaby (Oct 8, 2008)

has anyone else noticed the smell for the cocasta is the same as the avosoya or do you think she really did send me the wrong oil by mistake.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Oct 8, 2008)

crlsweetie912 said:


> I am not complaining.  Don't want to be a pest, but it's hard to be patient when I am so excited.



I know girl! I just figured it wouldn't hurt to ask for the tracking number. I don't think that's pesty  (is that a word? ) or pesky at all.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Oct 8, 2008)

chebaby said:


> has anyone else noticed the smell for the cocasta is the same as the avosoya or do you think she really did send me the wrong oil by mistake.



I think someone on the board mentioned a change in the scents.


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 8, 2008)

crlsweetie912 said:


> did you get your order?


Yes delivered yesterday while I was at work so I picked it up from the condo office today.


----------



## Prose Princess (Oct 8, 2008)

chebaby said:


> has anyone else noticed the smell for the cocasta is the same as the avosoya or do you think she really did send me the wrong oil by mistake.



I haven't tried the avosoya, this is my first time ordering from her, but my Cocasta smells like um...Laffy Taffy actually lol.  Is that what it's supposed to smell like?  I think it smells great!   There could have been a mixup with yours, I think she forgot to put my almond glaze in the box, I know she's been EXTREMELY busy, so I'm not upset about it, especially since you're saying it doesn't smell that great lol.  I don't need it until my new growth starts coming in anyway.

But yeah you should definitely e-mail her if you think it's the wrong item.


----------



## chebaby (Oct 8, 2008)

Prose Princess said:


> I haven't tried the avosoya, this is my first time ordering from her, but my Cocasta smells like um...Laffy Taffy actually lol. Is that what it's supposed to smell like? I think it smells great!  There could have been a mixup with yours, I think she forgot to put my almond glaze in the box, I know she's been EXTREMELY busy, so I'm not upset about it, especially since you're saying it doesn't smell that great lol. I don't need it until my new growth starts coming in anyway.
> 
> But yeah you should definitely e-mail her if you think it's the wrong item.


 the almond glaze smells good but for some reason i dont like that smell for my oil(maybe because the cocasta smell is absolutly fabulous). yea she mixed the oils by mistake because she told me there hasnt been any scent changes. im not mad because like you said we did swamp her with those orders. but i love the cocasta smell sooooooooooooo much.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Oct 9, 2008)

So you all have forced me too it...im ordering:

almond glaze
S masque
vatika oil
whipped cream

I ordered the Shikakai oil and Avosoya oils during the sale and I came home from school today and they had come! Now I want more. I am like others where I hope to wean myself off store-brought products. I have been on a ayurveda shopping spree


----------



## Prose Princess (Oct 9, 2008)

chebaby said:


> the almond glaze smells good but for some reason i dont like that smell for my oil(maybe because the cocasta smell is absolutly fabulous). yea she mixed the oils by mistake because she told me there hasnt been any scent changes. im not mad because like you said we did swamp her with those orders. but i love the cocasta smell sooooooooooooo much.


Yeah, it's wonderful.  I had kind of a bittersweet experience though because I used the Whipped Cream on my rollerset and sealed with the Cocasta Oil, and then by the time my rollerset dried my hair was so soft and moisturized I couldn't even use my Vatika Frosting!  Now I have to wait!


----------



## Shaley (Oct 9, 2008)

crlsweetie912 said:


> I am not complaining.  Don't want to be a pest, but it's hard to be patient when I am so excited.



ITA - I'm fixing to be a pest and email her


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Oct 9, 2008)

Chardai said:


> ITA - I'm fixing to be a pest and email her


 
Well the ladies said she only ships on Saturdays, so I am guessing I would see something in Saturday's emails.  Trying to hold out!


----------



## Shaley (Oct 9, 2008)

crlsweetie912 said:


> Well the ladies said she only ships on Saturdays, so I am guessing I would see something in Saturday's emails.  Trying to hold out!



Oh, is that for the rest of the year? I thought it was only September...Oh well, I already sent my email, I guess she'll tell me that when she responds


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Oct 9, 2008)

Chardai said:


> Oh, is that for the rest of the year? I thought it was only September...Oh well, I already sent my email, I guess she'll tell me that when she responds


 
She posted a thread in OT.  I am chilling right now and don't want to bother her at all.  She has something much more important going on.


----------



## chebaby (Oct 9, 2008)

yall, i made the mistake. silly me have so many oils that i got them mixed up. she did send me the right oil with the right smell(cocasta) but i was smelling the wrong one.
so let me apologize because it was my mistake.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Oct 9, 2008)

I got mine today and she has a customer for life.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Oct 9, 2008)

I rec my items today in the mail! Im so in love with her 24 nhair conditioner.......


----------



## Loves Harmony (Oct 9, 2008)

The frosting is off the chain.... And the coco oil smells so good


----------



## shortee (Oct 9, 2008)

Why do I feel like I am the only person waiting for my products? I haven't even gotten an email yet. This makes me so so so so so so so sad and depressed. I want them now!!!


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Oct 9, 2008)

shortee said:


> Why do I feel like I am the only person waiting for my products? I haven't even gotten an email yet. This makes me so so so so so so so sad and depressed. I want them now!!!


 Did you see my post above about BJ's thread in the off topic forum?


----------



## Jenaee (Oct 9, 2008)

shortee said:


> Why do I feel like I am the only person waiting for my products? I haven't even gotten an email yet. This makes me so so so so so so so sad and depressed. I want them now!!!



You're not alone...no email for me either.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Oct 9, 2008)

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=290499&highlight=
Please keep BJ in your prayers.  She is NOT IGNORING US.  Be patient ladies.


----------



## shortee (Oct 9, 2008)

Oh my that is horrible, I will keep her in my prayers. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 9, 2008)

It also says on the site that demand is so high that it is now taking two weeks to process orders.


----------



## mikosbelle (Oct 10, 2008)

I too am praying for BJ and her family, and that God will be merciful.  My mother finished with a bout of cancer and those times can definitely be trying.

I just wanted to comment that I was able to try out the AvoSoya oil last night. I am not using it in my hair for the moment, but I am using it as a skin moisturizer for my 2 year old. She has dry skin and sometimes breaks out in those little eczema bumps.  I applied the oil last night after her bath. It absorbed into her skin nicely and smelled yummy. This morning, her skin was still glowing, moisturized and the oil was completely absorbed. For the price and the fact that it is all natural and won't irritate her sensitive skin, I will continue to use this as her staple bath oil.

Anyone else having success with the oils when applied directly to the body?


----------



## trenise (Oct 10, 2008)

I used the Whipped Gelly last night in a roller set and my normally dry hair is so amazingly moisturized this morning. I'm almost to the point of tears (of gratitude). I honestly didn't know if I was even supposed to use the product like that, but I did anyway, trying something. My hair normally dries stiff, crispy, and stuck together when I attempt rollersets or wraps. But it feels so good, it's moist without being wet. It's got sheen to it without being oily at all.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Oct 10, 2008)

trenise said:


> I used the Whipped Gelly last night in a roller set and my normally dry hair is so amazingly moisturized this morning. I'm almost to the point of tears (of gratitude). I honestly didn't know if I was even supposed to use the product like that, but I did anyway, trying something. My hair normally dries stiff, crispy, and stuck together when I attempt rollersets or wraps. But it feels so good, it's moist without being wet. It's got sheen to it without being oily at all.



I was wondering about this. I almost ordered some but wanted to wait until I tried the oils and mist.  Have you tried the baggy cream?

OT: I looooooooove your mew-muffin!


----------



## luvmesumhair (Oct 10, 2008)

trenise said:


> I used the Whipped Gelly last night in a roller set and my normally dry hair is so amazingly moisturized this morning. I'm almost to the point of tears (of gratitude). I honestly didn't know if I was even supposed to use the product like that, but I did anyway, trying something. My hair normally dries stiff, crispy, and stuck together when I attempt rollersets or wraps. But it feels so good, it's moist without being wet. It's got sheen to it without being oily at all.


Really?  It did not feel stiff or anything? Just like you applied lotion to it?  How was the hold thru out the day?


----------



## trenise (Oct 10, 2008)

ILuvsmuhgrass said:


> I was wondering about this. I almost ordered some but wanted to wait until I tried the oils and mist. Have you tried the baggy cream?
> 
> OT: I looooooooove your mew-muffin!


 -Thanks

No I haven't tried the baggy cream. This was my first experience with any Hairveda product. The other reviews on the board were so positive, I had to go to the site. I ordered this because the site said it would be good for making the hair neat if you wear pony tails. I like to bun, but my hair is just barely long enough now and short hair sticks out on the side, so I end up using typical gels or hairspray to keep it down. I don't like doing this so thought the whipped gelly fit the description for what I needed, plus my hair can be dryer than a powder keg and I was still in search for a moisturizer. "Why not kill two birds with one stone?", I thought. I'm so glad I ordered more than one jar of this and I didn't even have to use that much.


----------



## trenise (Oct 10, 2008)

luvmesumhair said:


> Really? It did not feel stiff or anything? Just like you applied lotion to it? How was the hold thru out the day?


 
It's holding well so far. This has been a much better experience for me than using a wrap lotion. Sometimes my dry 4b hair can be scarey stiff and brittle - not today


----------



## Shaley (Oct 10, 2008)

Has anyone used the Moist 24/7 as a leave-in?

If so, what were the results/experiences?


----------



## cutiebe2 (Oct 10, 2008)

I am hoping that I will love her stuff and only need to use that and Ayurveda stuff. I am really trying to be 1.K.I.S.S 2. natural in the products I use. I said I would never go Ayurveda because it seems like too much work but its actually less work if you do it alone

Right now I am going to pre-poo with CoCoasta Shikakai oil...then do shampoo and DC with Motions...I can't wait till my SitriNillah arrives!!!

Are there any deep clarifying shampoos from Hairveda???


----------



## Eisani (Oct 10, 2008)

I used the 24/7 as a leave in last night on damp hair for my twist out. It was okay so I'll be trying it again. 

There's a clarifying poo on the site under cleansers the shikakai one. I haven't tried it yet though.


----------



## sunshinne368 (Oct 10, 2008)

I got my order today, right before my b-day! I love the way this stuff smells! I think I like the AvoSoya oil smell better than the CoCasta! The Avosoya smells like a fragrant oil I use already! Well I just got my hair cut and flat ironed so, I will wait until Monday to test everything out!
I also got Green Tea butter, Vatika Frosting, Whipped cream, and alma cream rinse!


----------



## cookie1 (Oct 10, 2008)

I got my order today and need help.  Can I use the vatika frosting as a moisturizer?  Do I have to wash it out?  How many ways can I use it?


----------



## empressri (Oct 10, 2008)

mine shipped today!!! *does a little dance*


----------



## empressri (Oct 10, 2008)

sunshinne368 said:


> I got my order today, right before my b-day! I love the way this stuff smells! I think I like the AvoSoya oil smell better than the CoCasta! The Avosoya smells like a fragrant oil I use already! Well I just got my hair cut and flat ironed so, I will wait until Monday to test everything out!
> I also got Green Tea butter, Vatika Frosting, Whipped cream, and alma cream rinse!




happy pre~birthday!


----------



## Eisani (Oct 10, 2008)

cookie1 said:


> I got my order today and need help.  Can I use the vatika frosting as a moisturizer?  Do I have to wash it out?  How many ways can I use it?



I NEVER wash mine out, smells too yummy! I use it as a sealer most times but sometimes I just slap it in


----------



## sunshinne368 (Oct 10, 2008)

empressri said:


> happy pre~birthday!


 Thank you empressri!


----------



## chebaby (Oct 10, 2008)

i love my vatika frosting. infact i cant wait to get home to use it. i forgot all about my green tea butter. man i love that stuff. dont know how i forgot about that. after i get off my unrefined shea butter moisturizing kick i will ggo back to this. but i looooooove the smell of the vatika frosting, maybe more than the cocasta and you know i love my cocasta oil.
hairveda rocks..........


----------



## Loves Harmony (Oct 10, 2008)

Chardai said:


> Has anyone used the Moist 24/7 as a leave-in?
> 
> If so, what were the results/experiences?


 
 I have and my hair been moist all day..So soft and silky.. Im in love im in love do you hear me........


----------



## cookie1 (Oct 11, 2008)

I used the vatika frosting mixed w/ Humecto, let the bag sit for an hour and rinsed.  I pulled my damp hair into a ponytail and it feels so good and soft.  Hairveda is a keeper for me.  I used the almond glaze to lay my ends down and it made the hair kind of hard so, I can't see greasing my scalp w/ the stuff but, you guys tell me what u think.


----------



## AngelDoll (Oct 11, 2008)

I received my order today!!!!! But I am saddened because I did not order any more SitriNillah. I already had two jars that I thought would last awhile, but I am almost completely out. Can someone please tell me about how long an 8oz jar is lasting you? I deep condition once a week, maybe I am using too much. I love this stuff and I am addicted to it because it makes my hair feel sooooo good. 

Any suggestions on how to make it last longer or other deep conditioners that I can alternate with will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Oct 11, 2008)

AngelDoll said:


> I received my order today!!!!! But I am saddened because I did not order any more SitriNillah. I already had two jars that I thought would last awhile, but I am almost completely out.* Can someone please tell me about how long an 8oz jar is lasting you?* *I deep condition once a week, maybe I am using too much. *I love this stuff and I am addicted to it because it makes my hair feel sooooo good.
> 
> Any suggestions on how to make it last longer or other deep conditioners that I can alternate with will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!!!



I don't think you're using too much because my 8 oz size lasted only about 6 times  I wasn't using globs of it either - only about 3-4 fingers full on 5 inches of hair at the time. Oh well, I'll just have to buy the bigger size


----------



## AngelDoll (Oct 11, 2008)

Forever in Bloom said:


> I don't think you're using too much because my 8 oz size lasted only about 6 times  I wasn't using globs of it either - only about 3-4 fingers full on 5 inches of hair at the time. Oh well, I'll just have to buy the bigger size



Thanks, I'll just buy a bigger size too.


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 12, 2008)

cookie1 said:


> I used the vatika frosting mixed w/ Humecto, let the bag sit for an hour and rinsed. I pulled my damp hair into a ponytail and it feels so good and soft. Hairveda is a keeper for me. I used the almond glaze to lay my ends down and it made the hair kind of hard so, I can't see greasing my scalp w/ the stuff but, you guys tell me what u think.


 
Well as we all know hair is so different.  I use the almond glaze to lay down my edges and I love it.  It doesn't make my hair hard at all.  I also plan to use it to grease my hair at some point but I have a jar of something else I need to finish up first.  I say if it makes your hair hard to definitely not use it as hair grease.  Others may have different suggestions.


----------



## mjeffers2 (Oct 12, 2008)

AngelDoll said:


> Thanks, I'll just buy a bigger size too.



I think the summer sale with the vatika frosting was the last of the big jars of sitrinillah that she was selling.  I run out after a couple uses also, so I'll be purchasing multiple jars at a time.


----------



## Eisani (Oct 12, 2008)

Angeldoll, all that pretty hair you have, you know that 8 oz jar isn't gonna last very long  she sells 8 and 16 oz now I believe. Maybe nxt time grab a cpl 16 oz containers. I was fortunate enough to get 2 of the 41 oz jars before they were gone but trust when they're gone I"l be gettin 3 16 oz @ a time!


----------



## Curlee_lurker (Oct 12, 2008)

Yay mine shipped yesterday.  I'll be stalking my tracking number.  My mom just mailed  my stuff that I accidentally shipped home too.


----------



## AngelDoll (Oct 12, 2008)

Eisani said:


> Angeldoll, all that pretty hair you have, you know that 8 oz jar isn't gonna last very long  she sells 8 and 16 oz now I believe. Maybe nxt time grab a cpl 16 oz containers. I was fortunate enough to get 2 of the 41 oz jars before they were gone but trust when they're gone I"l be gettin 3 16 oz @ a time!



Thanks, your hair is gorgeous.

You were very lucky to get *(2)* 41 oz jars, I'm so jealous . I should have known that the 8 oz jars would not last long, but at the time those were the only option. I will take your advice and order 3 or 4 of the 16 oz jars and hopefully they will last me a while.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Oct 12, 2008)

I could have sworn that she said that she was going to carry 32 oz tubs. But don't quote me on it.


----------



## AngelDoll (Oct 12, 2008)

ILuvsmuhgrass said:


> I could have sworn that she said that she was going to carry 32 oz tubs. But don't quote me on it.



Thanks. I will be on the  lurk-out, I mean look-out for them.


----------



## Pryncez524 (Oct 13, 2008)

After reading all these reviews...I just had to get a couple of these items. I cant believe ya'll have me ordering all this stuff. I'm a college student so ya'll know I dont have any money right lol.


----------



## cookie1 (Oct 13, 2008)

Shay72 said:


> Well as we all know hair is so different. I use the almond glaze to lay down my edges and I love it. It doesn't make my hair hard at all. I also plan to use it to grease my hair at some point but I have a jar of something else I need to finish up first. I say if it makes your hair hard to definitely not use it as hair grease. Others may have different suggestions.


 

Let me make myself clear...my hair wasn't hard but, it wasn't a soft feel that you'd want from a grease.  It held my hair really nicely in place.  BJ said that I can use it as a grease but to put in on thin (melt on fingertips) b/c it can clog pores.  I'm sorry but, it just held my hair down very well.


----------



## Eisani (Oct 13, 2008)

ILuvsmuhgrass said:


> I could have sworn that she said that she was going to carry *32 oz tubs*. But don't quote me on it.


 
She had some on there like right after the big sale for $29, but I'm not sure what happened cuz when I looked again, I only saw the 16 oz.  Ah well...


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Oct 13, 2008)

I know.... 


Everything I've tried so far I'm liking/loving. My hair smells soooooo good.


----------



## Jenaee (Oct 13, 2008)

This was my 1st order. I ordered on the Sept. 29th and have not received an email with a tracking number yet. I know BJ is going alot right now and I dont wanna be a pest. But is this the normal wait time for Hairveda?


----------



## mikosbelle (Oct 13, 2008)

baby-dee04 said:


> I have and my hair been moist all day..So soft and silky.. Im in love im in love do you hear me........


 

ITA, I used the Moist Condition 24/7 and I am in love. This stuff left my hair feeling better than Elucence MBC and TJ Nourish Spa.  I co-washed with it and then left some in after detangling as a deep treatment without heat. I rinsed out about half of it, and left the rest in. My hair was silky as well. I did a twist and curl and I am loving the results.  Don't sleep on this conditioner. I will definately reorder.


----------



## Shaley (Oct 13, 2008)

Jenaee said:


> This was my 1st order. I ordered on the Sept. 29th and have not received an email with a tracking number yet. I know BJ is going alot right now and I dont wanna be a pest. But is this the normal wait time for Hairveda?



We have experienced the same thing... I just started using the products, but my cousin is the one who is has been buying/using them since Hairveda first came out, and says it wasn't like this in the beginning.

She sent Hairveda an email the other day about this and received a reply back from BJ stating they are working on their shipment/delivery processes --making sure orders are processed more efficiently.

I think they may have received other concerns/complaints, despite the sale & overwhelming orders...
Per her email, I take it a better system is being put in place..


----------



## spelmanlocks (Oct 13, 2008)

Jenaee said:


> This was my 1st order. I ordered on the Sept. 29th and have not received an email with a tracking number yet. I know BJ is going alot right now and I dont wanna be a pest. But is this the normal wait time for Hairveda?



I was wondering the same thing.  I ordered back on the 29th and haven't gotten a shipping email either.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Oct 13, 2008)

You guys do understand that she hand makes this stuff right? 

On the site it says
*Orders are now taking up to 2 weeks to process due to heavy demand! We are working day and night to get your products to you!*

Just wanted to make sure you guys were aware. I think it would be ok to  email and politely ask about the shipment date.  She's a nice lady, very ethical, and a really good person. Just ask.


----------



## Pryncez524 (Oct 13, 2008)

Ok so I know that I can use the whipped cream as a moisturizer and the oil as a sealant. 
I also ordered the vatika frosting. What exactly can you use that for? Or what is it best used as?


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Oct 13, 2008)

Pryncez524 said:


> Ok so I know that I can use the whipped cream as a moisturizer and the oil as a sealant.
> I also ordered the vatika frosting. What exactly can you use that for? Or what is it best used as?



I use it as a sealant, pre-poo, and on my scalp (when it's dry and itchy.)


----------



## chebaby (Oct 13, 2008)

i am still loving my products. i am back to wet bunning so i will be using my whipped creme more often. i love that stuff on wet hair. i am sill also very much in love with my vatika frosting and cocasta oil. i used my amala cream rinse once and liked it so once i run out of my wen i will use that. and i cant wait to try the moist condition pro. its waiting for me to use but im trying to be light on protein and heavy on moisture right now so i dont know when i'll get to it.
but everythings good as long as i have my vatika and cocasta.


----------



## AngelDoll (Oct 13, 2008)

chebaby said:


> i am still loving my products. i am back to wet bunning so i will be using my whipped creme more often. i love that stuff on wet hair. i am sill also very much in love with my vatika frosting and cocasta oil. *i used my amala cream rinse once and liked it so once i run out of my wen i will use that*. and i cant wait to try the moist condition pro. its waiting for me to use but im trying to be light on protein and heavy on moisture right now so i dont know when i'll get to it.
> but everythings good as long as i have my vatika and cocasta.



How does the amla cream rinse compare to wen? Are you going to be replacing your wen with this for good? Inquiring minds would like to know.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 13, 2008)

AngelDoll said:


> How does the amla cream rinse compare to wen? Are you going to be replacing your wen with this for good? Inquiring minds would like to know.


 
ooooh me too, me too.


----------



## thebraudgroup (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey, I placed my order on Sept 27. I received the first email, but nothing since.  Should I be concerned?


----------



## Eisani (Oct 13, 2008)

Thursday I prepoo'd w/CoCasta Oil then used the Amala Cream Rinse as a gentle cleanser then followed w/the moist condition pro. I left that on for about 10 minutes, rinsed then applied my SitriNillah. I've been having shedding because it's that time of year for me but after I rinsed the SitriNillah, I had NO hair in my comb whatsoever.  The Moist Condition Pro I think provided just enough protein for my tresses (nice balance of moisture + protein). Since my hair was already in 4 sections, I just braided, applied some Whipped Gelly to my edges then went to bed and let it air dry. I woke early the next morning, took my hair down and flat ironed my slightly damp hair.  As of today, I still haven't seen any shed hair in the comb or anywhere else. I'm just geeked to be using an entire line of products and loving the results from start to finish.  

DD is crazy about the Whipped Gelly. I was getting ready to take her to cheerleading practice today and she had on a scarf. I was like "What's with the scarf?" She said, "Oh, I just had to put some 'whip' on my edges right quick."  She's 11 and this is her personal staple, giving it nicknames and ish . I'm gonna have to order more.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Oct 13, 2008)

Eisani said:


> DD is crazy about the Whipped Gelly. I was getting ready to take her to cheerleading practice today and she had on a scarf. I was like "What's with the scarf?" She said, "Oh, I just had to put some 'whip' on my edges right quick."  She's 11 and this is her personal staple, giving it nicknames and ish . I'm gonna have to order more.


thats so cute that you and your daughter can bond over hair products!!!


----------



## Paradox (Oct 13, 2008)

although I didn't think it worked out, I got two compliments on my hair since saturday on my braidouts.
I may have to reconsider.


----------



## Eisani (Oct 13, 2008)

cutiebe2 said:


> thats so cute that you and your daughter can bond over hair products!!!



I have definitely created a monster. She ain't happy if her waves aren't "poppin"


----------



## cookie1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Pryncez524 said:


> Ok so I know that I can use the whipped cream as a moisturizer and the oil as a sealant.
> I also ordered the vatika frosting. What exactly can you use that for? Or what is it best used as?


 

I used the VF as a pre-poo and didn't let it sit longer than an hour b/c I needed to get some sleep for work.  My hair is feeling and looking softer.


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Oct 14, 2008)

thebraudgroup said:


> Hey, I placed my order on Sept 27. I received the first email, but nothing since. Should I be concerned?


I ordered on 9/26 and I just got my shipping notice email on 10/10...we did kind of make a run on her site, so I'm sure she's just getting caught up.


----------



## Cien (Oct 14, 2008)

I just received my products, via USPS, and they smell soooooooooo good!!!!  
The Sitrinillah Masque smells just like those Fred Flintstone orange creamsicles.....oh goodness, and the Vatika Frosting.

This Vatika Frosting smells so doggone good! It reminds me of a vanilla candle...or cream cheese icing. I can't wait to do my hair tonight! 

I also ordered the Avosoya oil. 
 I should have ordered more items, mainly because everything smells so GOOD!! 
I hope my hair likes these products!

BTW...has anyone ever used the Sitrinillah Conditioner as a leave-in?!
  I think I'm going to try a little bit in my hair as a leave-in, because I just want the smell to linger in my hair!


----------



## Cien (Oct 14, 2008)

thebraudgroup said:


> Hey, I placed my order on Sept 27. I received the first email, but nothing since. *Should I be concerned*?


 
No...I wouldn't be concerned. I order mine about mid-morning on the 26th, and received my shipping notice on this past Saturday morning. I probably would have received my package yesterday, but post offices were closed. I'm sure you'll receive it soon!



Eisani said:


> Thursday I prepoo'd w/CoCasta Oil then used the Amala Cream Rinse as a gentle cleanser then followed w/the moist condition pro. I left that on for about 10 minutes, rinsed then applied my SitriNillah. I've been having shedding because it's that time of year for me but after I rinsed the SitriNillah, I had NO hair in my comb whatsoever. The Moist Condition Pro I think provided just enough protein for my tresses (nice balance of moisture + protein). Since my hair was already in 4 sections, I just braided, applied some *Whipped Gelly* *to my edges* then went to bed and let it air dry. I woke early the next morning, took my hair down and flat ironed my slightly damp hair. As of today, I still haven't seen any shed hair in the comb or anywhere else. I'm just geeked to be using an entire line of products and loving the results from start to finish.
> 
> *DD is crazy about the Whipped Gelly. I was getting ready to take her to cheerleading practice today and she had on a scarf. I was like "What's with the scarf?" She said, "Oh, I just had to put some 'whip' on my edges right quick."*  She's 11 and this is her personal staple, giving it nicknames and ish . I'm gonna have to order more.


 

The Whipped Gelly is on my list of items to try!

 I'm going to stop relaxing my edges, so I KNOW I'm going to need something to help lay them down. 
 I'm using Elasta Mango Butter right now, but as the months progress.....I'm sure I'm going to need something with a little more 'hold'. I hope this works for me!


Your daughter is too cute!


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Oct 14, 2008)

Got my shipping notice this morning!!!!


----------



## pear (Oct 14, 2008)

My products just arrived at the door. 

But I am confused about the Moisture 24/7 that I ordered.  

Here is the description from the Hairveda website:
*"Moist Condition 24/7 is the perfect staple for your daily moisturizing conditioner washes. This conditioner is rich and rich with oils but not so heavy as to weigh your hair down. Restores dry hair and meets your daily needs. MC 24/7 helps in the detangling process and can also be used as a light moisturizer. Can be used on children."*

The directions on my bottle however states to wet hair, pour a small amount onto hands, smooth on and leave for 2min-1hr. 

My questions:
1. is this a leave-in or rinse out conditioner?
2. has anyone used this as a "light moisturizer"?

I know that I could just email her for the answer but I know that she is going through some personal/family issues right now and she is also still trying to get peoples orders shipped so I didn't want to bother her.  

Thanks!!!


----------



## Eisani (Oct 14, 2008)

apples said:


> No...I wouldn't be concerned. I order mine about mid-morning on the 26th, and received my shipping notice on this past Saturday morning. I probably would have received my package yesterday, but post offices were closed. I'm sure you'll receive it soon!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thanks. Get the Whipped Gelly  You know how far I am into this transition and it lays my edges DOWN w/o them being hard, greasy, dry or crunchy.  I wrapped my hair last night a put a bit on my edges then my scarf and I woke this morning to nice, straight edges.  It's good stuff.



pear said:


> My products just arrived at the door.
> 
> But I am confused about the Moisture 24/7 that I ordered.
> 
> ...


 
You can use it for all of the above. A light hand is a good thing to keep in mind when using as a moisturizer, especially on straight styles. Don't feel restricted by the labels on the products. There's also a section on her site that gives tips on product usage as well.


----------



## pear (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks Eisani!!!!


----------



## Nenah (Oct 14, 2008)

Received my 2nd order of Sitrinillah today. Smelled my 1st one and promptly ordered a larger quanity.


----------



## Menina Preta (Oct 14, 2008)

Another big-up for Sitrinillah Conditioner over here...

In class, I wanted to check how many weeks since my last relaxer.  As I'm counting, I realize that I'm on Week 12 (usually I relax by the 12th week).  However, if I hadn't looked in my scheduler, I would have had no idea, b/c my hair def. does not feel the way it does typically 12 weeks post relaxer.  It feels a lot softer, more manageable, etc. and I have to attribute this to Sitrinillah Masque.  Also, detangling was not a problem, thanks to the masque and my new shower comb.  I was even able to get a rattail comb through the roots to smooth them down a bit.  

Yay!


----------



## Curlee_lurker (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm in love.  Pre-poo (well I didn't poo) with the AvoSoya oil and did a short stint with the SitriNillah mask.  Now I'm rubbing in some Vatika frosting.  

I'm outdone!  I was not expecting this. I must shout it from the rooftops.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Oct 15, 2008)

I love everything I've gotten.


----------



## so1913 (Oct 15, 2008)

My Tops:

Whipped Jelly
24/7 Moist Conditioner
CoCasta Oil

I'm like sooooo stuck on these!


----------



## Vshanell (Oct 15, 2008)

apples said:


> I just received my products, via USPS, and they smell soooooooooo good!!!!
> The Sitrinillah Masque smells just like those Fred Flintstone orange creamsicles.....oh goodness, and the Vatika Frosting.
> 
> This Vatika Frosting smells so doggone good! It reminds me of a vanilla candle...or cream cheese icing. I can't wait to do my hair tonight!
> ...


I did.  When I first got mine I was so excited that I slapped some in.  It didn't hurt anything but it was a bit too heavy but that could've been because my hair had other products in it too so I can't give a fair review yet.  I love it as a deep con though!


----------



## jazzyto (Oct 15, 2008)

I received my order yesterday of Vatika frosting and Sitrinillah Conditioner  but since I have a sewin, I couldnt really use the products on my hair.   So I put some of the Vatika frosting on my 8 yr old daughters hair and it gave her hair a nice sheen and softness.   I then put some on my 3 yr old son's hair. He was like "mommy give me some."  I said "somewhat?"  He looked at the jar and saw that it was a hair product and he said "it smells like rice krispies." LOL.


----------



## Eisani (Oct 15, 2008)

diva613 said:


> I received my order yesterday of Vatika frosting and Sitrinillah Conditioner but since I have a sewin, I couldnt really use the products on my hair. So I put some of the Vatika frosting on my 8 yr old daughters hair and it gave her hair a nice sheen and softness.  I then put some on my 3 yr old son's hair. He was like "mommy give me some." I said "somewhat?" He looked at the jar and saw that it was a hair product and he said "it smells like rice krispies." LOL.


 
That's a new description...rice krispy treats


----------



## Dposh167 (Oct 15, 2008)

FINALLY...got my moist condition 24/7, the amla cream rinse & shikakai extract poo. I cowashed last nite with the 24/7...and OMGoooooosh. I cant believe this simple cowash conditioner can moisturize just as a dc. Now keep in mind..im 16 weeks post right now. The consistency is the same as strinilah. Smells the same too, except u dont have to dc with this one. I slapped it on for 3 mins...and my ng just loosened right up!...a day later...my hair is still soft, smooth, and moisturized. I dont have to cowash til next week prob...and ive been cowashing every other day. NO OTHER cheapie conditioner has done what 24/7 has done. i am now confident enuff to stretch to 20 weeks without any probs!....now the amla rinse i prob didnt need to buy. The consistency is still the same as strinilah. more thick than i thought. Ill prob keep it as a detangler...similar as a domican rinse


----------



## chebaby (Oct 15, 2008)

AngelDoll said:


> How does the amla cream rinse compare to wen? Are you going to be replacing your wen with this for good? Inquiring minds would like to know.


 chile no!!!! lol. it could never replace wen lmao. its just that im on a use it up personal challenge so i want to use up things before i make any repurchases. but the amala is good but wen is amazing.


----------



## empressri (Oct 15, 2008)

i got my gooooodies! whoohoo!!!!! it's a huuuuuuge box


----------



## chebaby (Oct 15, 2008)

i have 3 sitrinillas that i have yet to use. im on a moisture kick right now so i will definatly deep condition with heat with this this weekend. i also have the moist condition pro that i cant wait to use.


----------



## AngelDoll (Oct 15, 2008)

chebaby said:


> chile no!!!! lol. it could never replace wen lmao. its just that im on a use it up personal challenge so i want to use up things before i make any repurchases. but the amala is good but wen is amazing.



Awww, too bad. I guess I will just have to try the wen then.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Oct 15, 2008)

My stuff came today but it shipped to my billing address instead of my shipping address.  I made a mistake  
So I have to wait till tomorrow...


----------



## sunshinne368 (Oct 16, 2008)

Thank you poka for introducing this hair line to us! I am in love with Hairveda! I have found my hair line! Sitrinillah Conditioner is the best! I prepooed with Avosoy, wash with alma rinse, and the steamed with Stirinillah, mositurized with whipped, and sealed with Cocasta ! I also did a protein tx today with aphogee! Usually my hair is still a little rough after the protein tx, but this time my hair was so soft ( It may also be due to my fresh ends). My hair smells wonderful! I have had so many people ask what sent I had on! BJ has worked her magic in this stuff, she has a customer for life! Later tonight I am going to do some twist with the green tea butter! I am in heaven!


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Oct 16, 2008)

I reaaaaaaaally want to try the butters. I've been using the moisturizing spritz (I need to lay off because I'm using it UP) and my hair feels soooooooooooo good. I used the avosoya as a body oil and my SO said  you smell like coconuts.   Yes siiiiiiiiirrrrrrrrrr.

I'm ready to try everything else. Any suggestions?


----------



## chebaby (Oct 16, 2008)

i recently went back to the green tea butter and i love it.


----------



## BeetleBug (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm going to make a new list of items to get. That is going to be one of my Christmas presents to myself.


----------



## Caramel28 (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks sooo much I'm hooked and ur hair looks great!Keep up the good work gurl!!!


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 18, 2008)

poochie167 said:


> FINALLY...got my moist condition 24/7, the amla cream rinse & shikakai extract poo. I cowashed last nite with the 24/7...and OMGoooooosh. I cant believe this simple cowash conditioner can moisturize just as a dc. Now keep in mind..im 16 weeks post right now. The consistency is the same as strinilah. Smells the same too, except u dont have to dc with this one. I slapped it on for 3 mins...and my ng just loosened right up!...a day later...my hair is still soft, smooth, and moisturized. I dont have to cowash til next week prob...and ive been cowashing every other day. NO OTHER cheapie conditioner has done what 24/7 has done. i am now confident enuff to stretch to 20 weeks without any probs!....now the amla rinse i prob didnt need to buy. The consistency is still the same as strinilah. more thick than i thought. Ill prob keep it as a detangler...similar as a domican rinse


 
I definitely cosign on the Moist Condition 24/7.  I will be only 7 weeks post on Monday but have been cowashing with this the entire time.  Amazing! I will be co-washing later on today.

I finally get to use my sitrinillah as a dc in a couple of hours.  I had some other products to get through first.  Can't wait !


----------



## shortee (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi ladies I got all my products last week and I just have one question, does the alma shampoo lather up? BC when I used it there where no suds. Also the cocasta oil is that mostly used in the summer months BC it is so light? I have noticed that it doesn't really keep my hair moist throughout the day. Has anyone tried the other shampoos from hairveda? I like the fact that it wasn't 2 harsh but it was hard 2 use.would the vakita frosting give me the moisture I'm looking for since it heavier? Please offer any advice. 

TIA


----------



## Eisani (Oct 21, 2008)

shortee said:


> Hi ladies I got all my products last week and I just have one question, does the alma shampoo lather up? BC when I used it there where no suds. Also the cocasta oil is that mostly used in the summer months BC it is so light? I have noticed that it doesn't really keep my hair moist throughout the day. Has anyone tried the other shampoos from hairveda? I like the fact that it wasn't 2 harsh but it was hard 2 use.would the vakita frosting give me the moisture I'm looking for since it heavier? Please offer any advice.
> 
> TIA


 
There isn't going  to be a lather w/the amala poo, it's all natural and sulfate-free. If still gets your hair clean, suds are a jhedi mind trick a lot of companies use to make you think your hair is getting clean, but they aren't necessary.  I use my CoCasta oil year round, but mainly in the colder months.  I really don't think oils moisturize, with the exception of a couple so I wouldn't look to use any of the oils as a moisturizer, but as a sealant after you use your primary moisturizer. It's like the finishing touch, it kind of seals the shaft and allows  the moisture to remain in the hair.  Hope that made sense.  For example, with me I'll use either conditioner or like my Whipped Cream as a moisturizer, rub through or brush, then use either my VF or CO to seal.  My hair stays moist, soft and supple doing it this way. HTH!


----------



## shortee (Oct 21, 2008)

EISANI:

Thanks for the help. I use NTM to moisturise and either cocasta, jojaba, or betty huttons to seal, and i feel that the jojaba and the betty huttond leaves my hair super soft. But when i used it with the cocasta i didn't get the same results, my hair was dry and crunchy by the end of the day. I might try using the cocasta with a different moisturizer and see how that works. Thanks for letting me know about the alma rinse.


----------



## chebaby (Oct 21, 2008)

^^^^^ wow thats crazy. i love the cocasta oil and to me its rather heavy(not really heavy but thicker than coconut and jojoba and other oils). i use it to seal on wet and dry hair and my hair is always soft.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Oct 21, 2008)

LOVE MY STUFF!  Got the whipped Jelly and the almond glaze.
The jelly is like gel but 1000times better.  So smooth!  LOVE IT
The almond glaze is YUMMY.  I just want to eat it.  So much shine.
When I put them on my hair it's almost as if I don't have anything in my hair but they do what I need them to do.  Shine, hold, YUMMINESS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thebraudgroup (Oct 21, 2008)

NashT said:


> I just had to add.......I know it's silly, but I have to confess.... I've notice alot of members using "Whipped Cream". I was like huh????? Actual whipped cream being used in the hair. I was wondering how is whipped cream is going to help with healthry hair growth. As a newbei I just sat back and waited to see how others would respond. _And no, I didn't use whipped cream in my hair_....... At some point I was turned on to Hairveda and viewing their products, low and behold, there was "Whipped Cream". There I confessed. whewwwwwwww I feel better now. I ordered it and get wait to get!!!!


 

That's funny!   We've all had those types of moments, I'm sure!


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 21, 2008)

Eisani said:


> There isn't going to be a lather w/the amala poo, it's all natural and sulfate-free. If still gets your hair clean, suds are a jhedi mind trick a lot of companies use to make you think your hair is getting clean, but they aren't necessary. I use my CoCasta oil year round, but mainly in the colder months. I really don't think oils moisturize, with the exception of a couple so I wouldn't look to use any of the oils as a moisturizer, but as a sealant after you use your primary moisturizer. It's like the finishing touch, it kind of seals the shaft and allows the moisture to remain in the hair. Hope that made sense. For example, with me I'll use either conditioner or like my Whipped Cream as a moisturizer, rub through or brush, then use either my VF or CO to seal. My hair stays moist, soft and supple doing it this way. HTH!


 
Eisani good point about the lather.  I just learned this myself and although a little OT that's why I'm trying to go all natural and/organic for my skincare products bc my skin suffers when I use any products with the "fates" in them.


----------



## glam- (Oct 21, 2008)

Based on this thread, I placed a Hairveda order this weekend.  I ordered the Cocasta Oil, Whipped Cream and the Sitrinillah in the big size.  I went for the big one because based on the raves on here-  I can't see not loving it and my hair is a moisture fiend.  I'm so excited


----------



## bklyncurly (Oct 21, 2008)

I got my box of goodies yesterday!!!!  
I ordered: 
Whipped Gelly
Whipped Cream
CoCosta Shikkai Oil
Hydrasoft Moisturizing Spritz
Amala Cream Rinse
Almond Glaze

--plus--
I got a sample of the deep con - SitricNillah Deep Con Masque.

I'm not sure what product to use tonight erplexed. I guess my pjism got the best of me. Oh well, I guess I'll start with the Cream Rinse and read through the rest of these posts to figure it out!

Woohoo!!!!


----------



## chebaby (Oct 22, 2008)

am i the only one the sitrinilla did nothing for? it didnt make my hair hard but it didnt moisturize it either. i used it with heat for 30 minutes and nothing. i have 2 jars of it so i am going to use it up. im thinking of mixing it with honey.
what i will say though is that my hair didnt feel moisturized but something in that conditioner made my hair straight. im relaxed but i still have a lot of curl left(a result of stretching for 11 months) and when i got out the shower there was litle to no curl in sight.

so am i the only one?


----------



## empressri (Oct 22, 2008)

chebaby said:


> am i the only one the sitrinilla did nothing for? it didnt make my hair hard but it didnt moisturize it either. i used it with heat for 30 minutes and nothing. i have 2 jars of it so i am going to use it up. im thinking of mixing it with honey.
> what i will say though is that my hair didnt feel moisturized but something in that conditioner made my hair straight. im relaxed but i still have a lot of curl left(a result of stretching for 11 months) and when i got out the shower there was litle to no curl in sight.
> 
> so am i the only one?




I think it was Eisani that said she used it as a leave in cause as a deep condish it did nothing for her? Maybe you could try that.

(Or send it to my house cause I LURVE that stuff!)

I racked up on hairveda and have yet to try it lol. It's sitting in my closet! Maybe next wash day...assuming we put the heat on tomorrow! It's damn cold and washing my hair doesn't sound so appealing.


----------



## chebaby (Oct 22, 2008)

i was really upset the conditioner didnt work for me. with that said i am in love with the vatika(still using it almost daily) and the cocasta oil. i have still yet to try the moist condition pro. im trying to only use moisturizing conditioners right now.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Oct 22, 2008)

chebaby said:


> i was really upset the conditioner didnt work for me. with that said i am in love with the *vatika*(still using it almost daily) and the cocasta oil. i have still yet to try the moist condition pro. im trying to only use moisturizing conditioners right now.



Isn't it awesome!!!!  I thought it was just going to be just more coconut oil but I was soooooooooo wrong. That is magic deliciousness in a jar! 

Don't even get me started on the oils


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 22, 2008)

I love all things HairVeda right now. I have and have used the following:

Moist Condtion Pro--use twice weekly, my hair loves protein

Moist Condition 24/7--use once weekly for co washes

Vatika Frosting--twice weekly for pre poo (1x overnight, 1x for 1 hour)

Hydrosoft Spritz--winter is very drying for my hair so I carry this with me for touch ups through out the day and at night bf bed

Whipped Baggy Cream--Baggying several times a week

Avosoya Oil--sealant

Almond glaze--Lay down edges, nightly on edges to help fill in

Sitrinillah--DC twice weekly for 1 hour with heat

Only haven't used Whipped Gelly and that is my own issue. I airdry and noticed my hair is quite wavy and the original plan was to use Whipped Gelly to define the wave and curl but I'm so not used to that look that I don't know if I can ever use it for that purpose. We shall see. I do have another plan for it. When I switch Almond Glaze to my hair grease then I can use WG to lay down my edges.

I will also do some switching around as I use up other products--not HV--I have and will use HairVeda differently.

ETA--I talked with BF about my hair and he has has said he notices that my hair has grown a little, that it is so soft, and it looks so much healthier.  If it looked like ish he would tell me so I know he is being honest.


----------



## Eisani (Oct 22, 2008)

chebaby said:


> am i the only one the sitrinilla did nothing for? it didnt make my hair hard but it didnt moisturize it either. i used it with heat for 30 minutes and nothing. i have 2 jars of it so i am going to use it up. im thinking of mixing it with honey.
> what i will say though is that my hair didnt feel moisturized but something in that conditioner made my hair straight. im relaxed but i still have a lot of curl left(a result of stretching for 11 months) and when i got out the shower there was litle to no curl in sight.
> 
> so am i the only one?



I was just going to say try adding honey and a bit of melted Vatika frosting to it then try it again.  You have two jars to get to playing around with to make it work. If all else fails, there are a couple of us around here that'll buy it off you!



empressri said:


> I think it was Eisani that said she used it as a leave in cause as a deep condish it did nothing for her? Maybe you could try that.
> 
> (Or send it to my house cause I LURVE that stuff!)
> 
> I racked up on hairveda and have yet to try it lol. It's sitting in my closet! Maybe next wash day...assuming we put the heat on tomorrow! It's damn cold and washing my hair doesn't sound so appealing.



Nah, wasn't me ma.  You better get to pulling that stuff outta the closet! I just revisited the SheaAloe stuff and it's better now that I have more natural hair. I did it on wet hair and it was cool. I didn't really care for it before and I don't enjoy the smell. 

Umm, OT but uh *EmpressRi*, you checked the special KBB is running? I already know I ain't saying nothing slick to a can of oil, but you know...I instantly thought of you when I saw the e-mail and placed an order. Just saying ...


----------



## tatambabyy (Oct 22, 2008)

can I get this from my local bss?


----------



## Eisani (Oct 23, 2008)

www.hairveda.com


----------



## Akemi (Oct 23, 2008)

Yipee!! I got my stuff yesterday!! I got the Whipped Cream and the Almond Glaze. They smelled so good I wanted to eat them. I tasted the Whipped Cream. It tastes just like it smells. I couldn't help it.  The Almond Glaze smells like Lifesavers. I used them last night for my twist-out and my hair smelled yummy for the whole day!  My hair was also quite shiny and fluffy today. I'm on my way to the website to get some more stuff.


----------



## Eisani (Oct 23, 2008)

veggieBURGER said:


> Yipee!! I got my stuff yesterday!! I got the Whipped Cream and the Almond Glaze. They smelled so good I wanted to eat them. I tasted the Whipped Cream. It tastes just like it smells. I couldn't help it.  The Almond Glaze smells like Lifesavers. I used them last night for my twist-out and my hair smelled yummy for the whole day!  My hair was also quite shiny and fluffy today. I'm on my way to the website to get some more stuff.


 
Do NOT try this at home !


----------



## Vshanell (Oct 23, 2008)

chebaby said:


> ^^^^^ wow thats crazy. i love the cocasta oil and to me its rather heavy(not really heavy but thicker than coconut and jojoba and other oils). i use it to seal on wet and dry hair and my hair is always soft.


 It's heavy to me too.  It's the heaviest oil I've ever used and I love every minute of it.


----------



## Vshanell (Oct 23, 2008)

empressri said:


> I think it was Eisani that said she used it as a leave in cause as a deep condish it did nothing for her? Maybe you could try that.
> 
> (Or send it to my house cause I LURVE that stuff!)
> 
> I racked up on hairveda and have yet to try it lol. It's sitting in my closet! Maybe next wash day...assuming we put the heat on tomorrow! It's damn cold and washing my hair doesn't sound so appealing.


 Can't wait for your review.  You know you got me hooked on Chagrin Valley right.  I had been drooling over her soaps for years and once again your review sent me over the edge.


----------



## bklyncurly (Oct 23, 2008)

I luv these products!! I washed/con my hair on Tuesday eve and my hair felt good, really good. The next day the same. So, I'm sorta hooked. However, the real test came last night. I went swimming and overdid it. By the time I got home, I was exhausted. I fell asleep and woke up at 1am this morning, hair still wet. I was too tired to wash my hair, so I left everything as is. I woke up this morning expecting the worse, but my hair turned out great! I can't believe it. I'm fully convinced these products are fantastic!!!


----------



## Shaley (Oct 23, 2008)

Has anyone used the Moist Condition 24/7 as a deep conditioner with heat?


----------



## mikosbelle (Oct 23, 2008)

Chardai said:


> Has anyone used the Moist Condition 24/7 as a deep conditioner with heat?


 

I used it as a DT, but without heat and it was totally amazing!! It left my hair feeling silky, soft, and gave it great slip.  I left it in overnight (got tired and fell asleep accidentally). I am sure with a heat cap, it would work really well. The Moist 24/7 is VERY moisturizing.


----------



## The Princess (Oct 23, 2008)

I thought I was the only one that the Strinella didn't work for. I used it with heat and without. Im giving mine away. I didn't see results with it. But I do love my vatika frosting. I can see its wonders.


----------



## NashT (Oct 23, 2008)

The way I use the Sitrinilah is applying it like a relaxer and leave it on overnight. 
Great results, super soft and silky!!!!!!!


----------



## Eisani (Oct 23, 2008)

Chardai said:


> Has anyone used the Moist Condition 24/7 as a deep conditioner with heat?


 
Yep, did it on accident the other night . I liked it though. I'll do it again.


----------



## Supergirl (Oct 23, 2008)

The Princess said:


> I thought I was the only one that the Strinella didn't work for. I used it with heat and without. Im giving mine away. I didn't see results with it. But I do love my vatika frosting. I can see its wonders.



What didn't you like about it and how many times did you try it? I'm such a fan of this product. It's hard for me to imagine it not working for someone. Of course I know that everything doesn't work for everyone. But I want to help you trouble shoot before you give up on it. Maybe your hair had build up on it. I also comb mine through my hair before I let it sit.


----------



## Keshieshimmer (Oct 23, 2008)

chebaby said:


> am i the only one the sitrinilla did nothing for? it didnt make my hair hard but it didnt moisturize it either. i used it with heat for 30 minutes and nothing. i have 2 jars of it so i am going to use it up. im thinking of mixing it with honey.
> what i will say though is that my hair didnt feel moisturized but something in that conditioner made my hair straight. im relaxed but i still have a lot of curl left(a result of stretching for 11 months) and when i got out the shower there was litle to no curl in sight.
> 
> so am i the only one?


 
Nope I tried it with and then without heat, miminal moisture but great smell. I've been using it because of that smell. I have also almost finished my jar I think I have just one more application. But I have found that Aussie moist does a better job on MY hair.


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Oct 23, 2008)

I agree with ^^^^ I love the smell but it don't do anything for my hair, but I Order Vatika Frosting Like it is going out of style, I LOVE THAT OIL!!!! I will have enough to make it all the way thru sept. '09' I order a few at a time LOL!!!


----------



## Jenaee (Oct 23, 2008)

I received my products this weekend. I ordered the whipped cream, vatika frosting, and almond glaze. I love ALL of em. They smell so delish.  I've been baggying all week with the wc and sealing with the vf. I washed my hair tonight and I am amazed at how soft and shiny  my hair is. I'm 16 wks post and my hair was a breeze to detangle.


----------



## empressri (Oct 23, 2008)

Eisani said:


> I
> 
> Nah, wasn't me ma.  You better get to pulling that stuff outta the closet! I just revisited the SheaAloe stuff and it's better now that I have more natural hair. I did it on wet hair and it was cool. I didn't really care for it before and I don't enjoy the smell.
> 
> Umm, OT but uh *EmpressRi*, you checked the special KBB is running? I already know I ain't saying nothing slick to a can of oil, but you know...I instantly thought of you when I saw the e-mail and placed an order. Just saying ...




HAHAHAA! Oh wait, I know who it was that said it. You know you aint saying nothing slick to a can on url lol!!! Shoot, Karen made sure I got that email!! lol. 

I'll probably pull my stuff out this weekend. My twists are getting fuzzy!


----------



## chebaby (Oct 23, 2008)

Keshieshimmer said:


> Nope I tried it with and then without heat, miminal moisture but great smell. I've been using it because of that smell. I have also almost finished my jar I think I have just one more application. But I have found that Aussie moist does a better job on MY hair.


 heres the thing, im not even fond of the smell. i love hairveda and have used and loved almost all of her products but this deep conditioner is just not my cup of tea(sound like my mom). i am going to try it next wash mixed with honey and if it doesnt work then i dont know what to say.


----------



## msdevo (Oct 23, 2008)

Mmmmm oh the smell of Vatika Frosting, in my hair, on a chilly Fall night


----------



## chebaby (Oct 24, 2008)

^^^ yes yes and yes. the smell of vatika frosting is sooooooooo amazing. i love it to death. im so sad its getting cold because i cant wet bun anymore so i dont have a reason to use the whipped creme. i only use it on wet hair.


----------



## shortee (Oct 24, 2008)

ladies can the protien tea be used every week? or is it to strong?


----------



## chebaby (Oct 24, 2008)

^^^^^ i would asuume its too strong. i've never used it but just the fact that you have to mix it lets me think its strong. maybe you can use the moist pro every week.


----------



## The Princess (Oct 24, 2008)

Supergirl said:


> What didn't you like about it and how many times did you try it? I'm such a fan of this product. It's hard for me to imagine it not working for someone. Of course I know that everything doesn't work for everyone. But I want to help you trouble shoot before you give up on it. Maybe your hair had build up on it. I also comb mine through my hair before I let it sit.


 
I used it twice. I let my friend use it and she liked it. But I didn't see anything special about it. Im going to try it one more time. I will try to comb it through next time.


----------



## chebaby (Oct 24, 2008)

^^^^^ i didnt like it either. i used it twice and combed it through and sat with heat and it did nothing. i was thinking of using it with honey but i dont think i will. i think i will just move on.


----------



## pear (Oct 24, 2008)

The Princess said:


> I thought I was the only one that the Strinella didn't work for. I used it with heat and without. Im giving mine away. I didn't see results with it. But I do love my vatika frosting. I can see its wonders.


 

Nope you are not the only one. Strinella didn't do anything for me either ...it seemed pretty nice while I had it on but once I rinsed it out and roller set my hair, after my hair dried, my newgrowth felt kind of dry and my hair didn't feel very moisturize.

The almond glaze just sits on top of my head  and the shea aloe mousse didn't do it for me either. I guess my hair is just really picky erplexed.

BUT..............the Cocasta Shikakai oil is perhaps the BEST oil I have ever used on my hair. It has made my hair feel so soft and because of this I am finding that I am combing out less hair!

I plan on re-ordering the shikakai oil and trying out the whipped cream and heavy creme for 4b hair that will be coming out soon.


----------



## Stepiphanie (Oct 26, 2008)

I finally received my products on friday afternoon, just in time for my sat wash. I pre pooed w/ the shikakai oil and the vatika frosting overnite. Washed my hair w/mint castille soap, and dc'd w/ the strinilla mask (added some vatika frosting, avj, and a dash of salt), I was a little worried b/c of the last few post that I may not enjoy this product that I waited 3 wks to receive..But my worries where unfounded!! My hair felt like buttah I'm still touching it b/c I'm amazed that my hair can feel sooo good!!


----------



## msdevo (Oct 26, 2008)

Ive never tried the WC on wet hair b4.  Does it work the same way???



chebaby said:


> ^^^ yes yes and yes. the smell of vatika frosting is sooooooooo amazing. i love it to death. im so sad its getting cold because i cant wet bun anymore so i dont have a reason to use the whipped creme. i only use it on wet hair.


----------



## jazzyto (Oct 27, 2008)

I have fallen in love with the Vatika Frosting but did someone say that it's seasonal?  If so I gotta hurry up and order me some moe! lol.


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 27, 2008)

diva613 said:


> I have fallen in love with the Vatika Frosting but did someone say that it's seasonal? If so I gotta hurry up and order me some moe! lol.


 
Yes, it is seasonal.  I'm not sure when she stops selling it.  It just came back recently--I believe in September.  I think your best bet is to e-mail her and ask.  I bought 5 jars myself and I am good to go for awhile.


----------



## Eisani (Oct 27, 2008)

She usually sells Vatika Frosting up until spring because once it gets warm outside, that coconut oil melts and makes a mess when trying to ship.  You have some time yet...


----------



## MissRissa (Oct 27, 2008)

The Princess said:


> I thought I was the only one that the Strinella didn't work for. I used it with heat and without. Im giving mine away. I didn't see results with it. But I do love my vatika frosting. I can see its wonders.


 
see I'm still on the fence.  i used the sitrinillah twice and did not like the results at all.  I even clarified the first time (which i usually do before using a new product).  i used it as a cowash and a deep conditioner.  did not like.  then the other day i used it on dry hair about 5 minutes before i got in the shower cause i was rushing.  I dont know if it was something else i used in conjunction with it (ie leave in) or if it only works on dry hair (when I deep conditioned with it before it was on wet hair) but my curlies were freakin shiny, soft and perfect.  so im gonna try it again and see if it was a fluke.


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Oct 27, 2008)

I used the Sitrinillah last night again but used it with the Protein Tea and just made me a Moisture/Protein Deep conditioner. It worked great, so I guess I will use it like that until it is all gone. But it does smell so good!

The Whipped shealoe, Almond Glaze, Whipped Baggy Cream & Shikakai Oil Don't work for my hair.

I love the Whipped Jelly on my hair now that it is Relaxed, it makes my hair smooth and not hard and crunchy.


I wonder if I could get the Shakaki Oil unscented? I like the oil, but I don't like the fragrance, to me it just smells so sweet, I am gonna email her to see if I can.


----------



## Vshanell (Oct 27, 2008)

MissRissa said:


> see I'm still on the fence.  i used the sitrinillah twice and did not like the results at all.  I even clarified the first time (which i usually do before using a new product).  i used it as a cowash and a deep conditioner.  did not like.  then the other day i used it on dry hair about 5 minutes before i got in the shower cause i was rushing.  I dont know if it was something else i used in conjunction with it (ie leave in) or if it only works on dry hair (when I deep conditioned with it before it was on wet hair) but my curlies were freakin shiny, soft and perfect.  so im gonna try it again and see if it was a fluke.



IMO It's best to dc on damp or dry hair because the conditioner can't penetrate as well on soaking wet hair so maybe this is why u got better results with dry hair.


----------



## MizzBrown (Oct 27, 2008)

Soooo...I finally broke down and just ordered something else instead of getting samples.

*Almond Glaze*-Love it! Smells great, not too greasy but lubricates my edges and it DID slick them down enough that i didnt have to wear a headband. A little seems to go a long way too. Also used it to seal ends when rollersetting.

*Vatika Frosting*-This was some thick,lubricated stuff. So i scooped some out and mixed it with my DC. Smells just like cake and rinsed out my hair well. Thumbs up!

I think these plus the Cocasta Oil i already purchased before will be my staples. I'm trying to economize and downsize all my products. I can literally shop from my own stash.


----------



## Britt (Oct 27, 2008)

_I bought the SitriNillah and really wanted to like it.. I tried it 2x both times on clean clarified hair and it did nothing... at all. 
However, I let my friend deep condition with it with heat for 20 min. yesterday and it made her hair reallly soft and moisturized. She's a natural 3b. Her hair felt so soft as I was rollersetting it and when I dried it. 
_


----------



## 2inspireU (Oct 27, 2008)

Ok, I ordered her products after all the hype. I wanted to make sure I made a fair assessment of her products before I endorsed her products. Well, I bought the Cocasta Shikaikai Oil, Vatika Frosting, Strinillah deep conditioning, Whipped Cream, and Almond Glaze. 

I absolutely love Cocasta Shikaikai Oil and Almond Glaze. I love how soft my hair feels and I like the benefits of Shikaikai on my hair. Temples are filling in nicely. I also like to seal with this oil.

Now, Strinillah did nothing to moisturize my hair. I even tried it as a leave-in and still nothing. Vatika frosting is nothing special to me because it really didn't do anything.  The  Whipped Cream by itself does not moisturize my hair, but I think my hair hates glycerin.

So, now I will try Shecentit products. I ordered Banana Brulee Deep Conditioner and Seyani Hair Butter in Vanilla Almond. I hope her products are much better.  I'll review her products too. FYI, I have very long, thick and curly hair.


----------



## chebaby (Oct 27, 2008)

i think im going to try the sitrinilla as a pre poo mixed with honey and oil. i havent pre poo'd in a while and then did it this weekend and my hair loved it so i will try it with sitrinilla and sees what happens.


----------



## The Princess (Oct 27, 2008)

MissRissa said:


> see I'm still on the fence. i used the sitrinillah twice and did not like the results at all. I even clarified the first time (which i usually do before using a new product). i used it as a cowash and a deep conditioner. did not like. then the other day i used it on dry hair about 5 minutes before i got in the shower cause i was rushing. I dont know if it was something else i used in conjunction with it (ie leave in) or if it only works on dry hair (when I deep conditioned with it before it was on wet hair) but my curlies were freakin shiny, soft and perfect. so im gonna try it again and see if it was a fluke.


 

I guess I will try it on dry hair, like you did and see how that works. If it works thats even better.  Thanks!!!


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 27, 2008)

My hair is quite short but I wore it in a bun for my MCM 10K walk yesterday.  First of all I get so many compliments when I put my hair back in a pony or bun.  Happy about that bc I plan to live in buns once my hair gets longer.  Anyways almond glaze kept my edges and nape in check the entire time.


----------



## Eisani (Oct 27, 2008)

Tell ya what; the ones that don't like the SitriNillah, post it in the product exchange forum. There are plenty of us here that'll snatch it up and make good use of it . Find it a good home...


----------



## spelmanlocks (Oct 28, 2008)

Well this is the first time I've deviated from my staple products in a minute, and it was an okay experience.  I finally tried all of the products I ordered and here is my review:

I really like the almond glaze but it doesn't hold my edges down at all so I don't know if I'm using enough of it.  But this stuff made my hair soft, however I wouldn't call this a must have product.

The whipped cream is okay, its not heavy on my hair like Cantu so that is really a plus.

The StriNillah is pretty good, but I like the Pantene conditioning mask better.

The green tea herbal butter didn't do anything for my hair at all. 

I really like the vatika frosting and may purchase again mainly because my hubby likes the smell.


----------



## chebaby (Oct 28, 2008)

i just realized that the vatika frosting does noting for my hair lol. it smells amazing and i think thats what i like. i will keep using it because it is coconut oil based and i love coconut oil. it gives my wash and go's shine but my flat ironed hair is too much for it.

i noticed the same with hydratherma naturals growth lotion. it does noting for my hair. but it smells amazing lmao. it doesnt do anything bad or make it hard but it is just not moisturizing enough.


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Oct 28, 2008)

I use the Vatika frosting as a Pre-Poo, or a Hot Oil Treatment, it does soften my hair and smells good. But since I got the of  Dabur Vatika Oil I am in Love with that, and it smells LikeFresh Coconut & Lemons mmmmmmm!! and really makes my hair soft. So I can just switch up whenever I want, I am stocked on Both!


----------



## Eisani (Oct 29, 2008)

SignatureBeauty said:


> I use the Vatika frosting as a Pre-Poo, or a Hot Oil Treatment, it does soften my hair and smells good. But since I got the of  Dabur Vatika Oil I am in Love with that, and it smells LikeFresh Coconut & Lemons mmmmmmm!! and really makes my hair soft. So I can just switch up whenever I want, I am stocked on Both!



That's what I do with my VF and Dabur Vatika Oil. I alternate on the regular.


----------



## cookie1 (Oct 29, 2008)

I might use my Strinillah for prepooing also because it does nothig for my hair.  That VF is alright by me though.. Strinillah smells good but that's it.


----------



## chebaby (Oct 29, 2008)

^^^^ well next time i do my hair i will pre poo with the sitrinill (i know i've siad it before and never got around to it) and report back with what it did.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Nov 1, 2008)

I just got my second order on Friday and I love it!!!

When people said this stuff smells good they were not joking!!!

I got the Strill condition and used it last night. My hair loves it! Afterwards I moisturized with Whipped Cream and sealed with Cocosta oil

I really think these things can be my staple. My hair seems to love organic products...the more homemade the better


----------



## Noir (Nov 1, 2008)

Has anybody tried the Amala shampoo (not the creme rinse) and if so did you like it?


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 1, 2008)

I love love love love the oil Cocosta oil to seal my braids!! Yummy stuff!!


----------



## Noir (Nov 4, 2008)

Bump!

Anybody tried the amala poo? I did a search but didnt get much info.


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Nov 4, 2008)

I tried it, but didn't see anything special about it, mine was very watery, but it had creamy lather.
And don't take much to use, maybe a nickel size and it produces lather.


----------



## Noir (Nov 4, 2008)

SignatureBeauty said:


> I tried it, but didn't see anything special about it, mine was very watery, but it had creamy lather.
> And don't take much to use, maybe a nickel size and it produces lather.


Thanks SB. 

I am looking for an ayurveda poo which doesn't contain SLS but contains Cocamidopropyl Betaine and so is able to remove cones; which the shikakai poo bars is not able to do.


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Nov 4, 2008)

Your welcome and I love that bun, very pretty hair, have you tried Shecentit shampoos?


----------



## Noir (Nov 4, 2008)

SignatureBeauty said:


> Your welcome and I love that bun, very pretty hair, have you tried Shecentit shampoos?


Thank you SB 

No I haven't tried any of their products. I did look at the site and the poo's look great but I am more drawn to the hairveda because the amala poo contains shikakai.


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Nov 4, 2008)

***pm'ed instead****.


----------



## The Princess (Nov 5, 2008)

I just got my hairveda package. The way I was smiling the postman probally thought I was happy to see him. Which I was for my package.

I order the CoCasta Shikakai Herbal Hair Oil- OMG this stuff smells so good, will be using this tonite.

Whipped Cream- Smells lovely as well. 

Vatika Hair Frosting- Can't order from Hairveda without ordering the Vatkia Hair Frosting

AshaOmega Scalp Nourshing Oil- Im really looking forwarding to using this, and the direction states only use once a week. How easier can it get.

Im so excited.


----------



## chebaby (Nov 5, 2008)

i got my package last night.
i got the vatika frosting and the whipped gelly.
i dont use gels so i dont even know what made me get the gelly but that stuff lays the hair down and keeps it soft something fierce. i got one side of my hair slicked down while the rest hangs out. this is now  a staple. when i wear a bun i dont have to worry about the front looking bushy. and the smell is crazy delish.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Nov 5, 2008)

How is the AshaOmega Scalp Nourshing Oil? Has anybody used it long term?


----------



## trevprit (Nov 5, 2008)

The Princess said:


> I just got my hairveda package. The way I was smiling the postman probally thought I was happy to see him. Which I was for my package.
> 
> I order the CoCasta Shikakai Herbal Hair Oil- *OMG this stuff smells so good, will be using this tonite.*
> 
> ...


 What do they smell like?


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 5, 2008)

I don't have the Cocasta oil but I do have the Whipped Cream.  Whipped Cream is a Mango Papaya scent.


----------



## The Princess (Nov 5, 2008)

trevprit said:


> What do they smell like?


 

The C.S. Oil- is smells sweet and spicy-not hot spicy, it reminds me of a cake, something edible. I can't put my finger on it. But its very attractive in smell. Love it. 

The Whipped cream smells like an orange cream pop.


----------



## The Princess (Nov 5, 2008)

chebaby said:


> i got my package last night.
> i got the vatika frosting and the *whipped gelly*.
> i dont use gels so i dont even know what made me get the gelly but that *stuff lays the hair down and keeps it soft something fierce*. i got one side of my hair slicked down while the rest hangs out. this is now a staple. when i wear a bun i dont have to worry about the front looking bushy. and the smell is crazy delish.


 
What does this gel remind you off? 
 I use Jam gel, which I love, but looking for something natural. I start using the Komaza coconut creme gel, however its gets hard and when applied on wet hair, leave white spots.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Nov 5, 2008)

The Princess said:


> *What does this gel remind you of*f?
> I use Jam gel, which I love, but looking for something natural. I start using the Komaza coconut creme gel, however its gets hard and when applied on wet hair, leave white spots.



Now ya'll know I love me some Hairveda, but I have recently gone back to my Curls by Sisters Smith Wet Set Hair Pudding. It is very similar to the Hairveda gel, but only $5.50 for 8 ounces. You can also get whatever "flavor" you like instead of just one scent  (but I must admit the fruit punch scent of the Hairveda gel is fantastic). It contains glycerin, aloe vera, olive oil, double distilled water, and Germaben II preservative. 

I love Peppermint, Brown Sugar, and Summer Garden. I am not sure what Hairveda's Whipped Jelly could be compared to in relation to something you can find locally, but it's pretty close to this gel. It makes my hair so soft, and you only need a little!


----------



## chebaby (Nov 5, 2008)

The Princess said:


> What does this gel remind you off?
> I use Jam gel, which I love, but looking for something natural. I start using the Komaza coconut creme gel, however its gets hard and when applied on wet hair, leave white spots.


 i dont have anything to compare it to becuase i never used gels. i did use jam once and that is wayyyyyyyyy thicker than this gelly. this stuff is so light that i wouldnt assume it could hold anything but it really does hold the hair in place.


----------



## The Princess (Nov 6, 2008)

Forever in Bloom said:


> Now ya'll know I love me some Hairveda, but I have recently gone back to my Curls by Sisters Smith Wet Set Hair Pudding. It is very similar to the Hairveda gel, but only $5.50 for 8 ounces. You can also get whatever "flavor" you like instead of just one scent (but I must admit the fruit punch scent of the Hairveda gel is fantastic). It contains glycerin, aloe vera, olive oil, double distilled water, and Germaben II preservative.
> 
> I love Peppermint, Brown Sugar, and Summer Garden. I am not sure what Hairveda's Whipped Jelly could be compared to in relation to something you can find locally, but it's pretty close to this gel. It makes my hair so soft, and you only need a little!


 
Im scared to ask for the website, hoping not to want to buy anymore product. But im asking anyway, whats the website.  The different flavors has my mouth watering. I love brown suga.


----------



## The Princess (Nov 6, 2008)

chebaby said:


> i dont have anything to compare it to becuase i never used gels. i did use jam once and that is wayyyyyyyyy thicker than this gelly. this stuff is so light that i wouldnt assume it could hold anything but it really does hold the hair in place.


 
Chebaby, what hair type are you?  Im 4b, im just curious if I would get the same results has you.


----------



## Vshanell (Nov 6, 2008)

Ok, I used the Sittrinillah as a leave-in for my wash n' go and I think I got the best curl definition ever!  Even better that my beloved BTZ Noodlehead.  I used that and the Almond Glaze and a little Cocasta to seal it in.....AMAZING!  I took one pic before my camera died.  I'll try to post it when I have more time.


----------



## chebaby (Nov 6, 2008)

The Princess said:


> Chebaby, what hair type are you? Im 4b, im just curious if I would get the same results has you.


 im a relaxed 3c. my hair is very fine though.

did the ingre. to the whipped cream change?


----------



## empressri (Nov 6, 2008)

finally used more of my stuff!

amala cream rinse~ thick thick stuff that melts into your hair, smells like the sitri nillah hair mask. i wish it came in a bigger bottle cause i had to use a considerable amount for my hair, but it does work nicely. my hair did get clean!! and it was easy to detangle and soft.

moist condition pro~ a BANGING protein condish that's easy to use! i used it right after the amala cream rinse, left in each section for a few minutes and then rinsed. seriously, my hair felt like silk and velvet all at once. it was soooo easy to comb through, and the feeling was incredible. it's a generous sized bottle too so i used nice sized portions on each section of hair, but i still have plenty left. 

sitri nillah~not my first time using it, but i used it right after the above two and my hair felt damn good. i left it in for over an hour cause i was playing mommy and trying to help a three year old with homework while cleaning my room and looking through papers lol so i ended up with the mask on for about two hours. my hair felt great afterwards though, and the curls were just a poppin.
green tea hair butter~nice, light and creamy! smells great and melts into your hair easily. i can see using this for a loose style as it held my curls together. plus my hair wasn't hard when it dried

whipped gelly~light, smells nice and you only need a dab. i used this after the green tea hair butter


almond glaze~nice and thick! smells yummy, it REALLY holds your hair! you only need a little of this also

cocasta, ash omega, and avosoya~ i love'em all! ive been using these consistently for awhile now. they are all great


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Nov 7, 2008)

empressri said:


> finally used more of my stuff!
> 
> amala cream rinse~ thick thick stuff that melts into your hair, smells like the sitri nillah hair mask. i wish it came in a bigger bottle cause i had to use a considerable amount for my hair, but it does work nicely. my hair did get clean!! and it was easy to detangle and soft.
> 
> ...


See...you're about to make me buy more stuff...


----------



## empressri (Nov 7, 2008)

Cassandra1975 said:


> See...you're about to make me buy more stuff...




hehehe!!! sorry girl! my hair is soooo soft today too! hmmhmm


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Nov 7, 2008)

empressri said:


> hehehe!!! sorry girl! my hair is soooo soft today too! hmmhmm


Eh, such is life. That's what happens when you hang out on lhcf - you just start buying stuff!  

I did not try any of the shampoos and conditioners. I have the Sitrinillah, the Vatika Frosting, and the protein tea. Now you're making me want to try some of the other stuff. I'm supposed to be using up what I already have.


----------



## chebaby (Nov 7, 2008)

did the ingre. to the whipped cream change?


----------



## LovinLocks (Nov 12, 2008)

*HairVeda Cream Rinse*

w/Lemon

Anybody tried it yet?  I'm still trying to find the link to order.  It's $6.00.  I see it on the front of her site, but can't get to place to order it.

Got it, was looking in condish vs. cleansers.  Okaaay, I see now.


----------



## mscocoface (Nov 12, 2008)

I just love the way these products work on my hair and their smell.

My family and I were on our way to Arizona via car the other week, so I decided while hubby drove the 5 hour trip I would redo my hair. (Ghetto, maybe but I needed a touch up!) Anyway, I used the whipped jelly to redo my twists and my honey started sniffing and said what are you using over there? I told him what it was and he said, now I have a powerful craving for a strawberry shake. 

The next day I used the vatika frosting in the front of my hair and my son came up next to me and starting sniffing me. He you smell like cookies, do we have any?!?!? 

Needless to say the family and those around me love the smell of these products. 

Here was my finished protective style I have been using for the past month.

I just LOVE STUFF!!!


----------



## Shaley (Nov 12, 2008)

She's fixing to start offering sample gift packs for $35.00 next week... A few weeks ago they were $15 a pack per the website...

I do want to try out some more things, hopefully I can afford it by then..


----------



## LovinLocks (Nov 12, 2008)

Ms. Coco, girl your hair is stunning.  How much would you charge me to do that?  Oh, my gawd, eye candy for sure.

Please tell me you have a Fotki.  ???


----------



## LovinLocks (Nov 12, 2008)

Chardai said:


> She's fixing to start offering sample gift packs for $35.00 next week... A few weeks ago they were $15 a pack per the website...
> 
> I do want to try out some more things, hopefully I can afford it by then..



Dang, TWICE AS MUCH!  I guess I snooze, I lost.


----------



## mscocoface (Nov 12, 2008)

LovinLocks said:


> Ms. Coco, girl your hair is stunning. How much would you charge me to do that? Oh, my gawd, eye candy for sure.
> 
> Please tell me you have a Fotki. ???


 
Aaah you are one to talk.  I am always gawking when I look at your hair.

Yes I have a fotki, link is below.

Thank you for the compliments.


----------



## BostonMaria (Nov 12, 2008)

Why did I read this? *crying*


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 13, 2008)

I believe the sample packs are larger now and that's why they cost more.  I think they have a little bit of everything opposed to what they were before (ie oils sample pack, moisturizer sample pack, etc).  I'm on a no buy challenge until Jan 09 but I set it up so you can use 3 passes.  I haven't used one yet.  Now I will use one in Novemeber and December.


----------



## KPH (Nov 13, 2008)

Shay72 said:


> I believe the sample packs are larger now and that's why they cost more. I think they have a little bit of everything opposed to what they were before (ie oils sample pack, moisturizer sample pack, etc). I'm on a no buy challenge until Jan 09 but I set it up so you can use 3 passes. I haven't used one yet. Now I will use one in Novemeber and December.


 
i used a pass and ordered something this week.  I couldn't stop myself.

this thread need to die.  since i'm stretching for hopefully a year like Sylver2, I needed more conditioners


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Nov 13, 2008)

mscocoface said:


> I just love the way these products work on my hair and their smell.
> 
> My family and I were on our way to Arizona via car the other week, so I decided while hubby drove the 5 hour trip I would redo my hair. (Ghetto, maybe but I needed a touch up!) Anyway, I used the whipped jelly to redo my twists and my honey started sniffing and said what are you using over there? I told him what it was and he said, now I have a powerful craving for a strawberry shake.
> 
> ...


 Your hair is beautiful!!!!!

ANd yes, HairVeda WILL make you smell edible.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Nov 13, 2008)

I  cannot wait for her sale on Black Friday. Did ya'll get the email?


----------



## Eisani (Nov 13, 2008)

Forever in Bloom said:


> I cannot wait for her sale on Black Friday. Did ya'll get the email?


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 13, 2008)

Forever in Bloom said:


> I cannot wait for her sale on Black Friday. Did ya'll get the email?


 
^^That is exactly why I am using a pass for the no buy challenge.  OMG you can so rack up on stuff if needed. I want to get that deep protein conditioner in December too.  Okay the original e-mail--the mistake--made me scream out loud thinking she must be crazy at the same time.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Nov 13, 2008)

ummm...why is it I never get emails? I have brought from her twice before and I signed up for her forum!!!


----------



## asummertyme (Nov 13, 2008)

Eisani said:


>


 I didnt, what did it say?


----------



## Stepiphanie (Nov 13, 2008)

I just signed up!! Hopefully I'll get the emails. absolutey love the products..Can't wait to try the protein con


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Nov 13, 2008)

cutiebe2 said:


> ummm...why is it I never get emails? I have brought from her twice before and I signed up for her forum!!!



You have to sign up for them. Click on Subscribe at the bottom of the left hand menu and sign up. I'm not sure you'll get this particular email since it probably went out en masse to current subscribers. See below



asummertyme said:


> I didnt, what did it say?



There will be a (not so secret anymore) sale on Black Friday. The offer is for $2 off the regular price of every product! There will also be a sampler pack available for a limited time (only $35!) I think I will pretty much be broke because her new Dulcis Cream will come out a few days later, and I will have to purchase that as well


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 13, 2008)

KPH said:


> i used a pass and ordered something this week. I couldn't stop myself.
> 
> this thread need to die. since i'm stretching for hopefully a year like Sylver2, I needed more conditioners


 
Okay my checkbook and HairVeda got into a fight and my checkbook basically got knocked the f out !  That's the whole reason I started the no buy challenge.  On the other side I am so happy that her line was the first thing I tried bc I have staples for life.


----------



## BostonMaria (Nov 14, 2008)

OK I'm at work hyperventilating... I have the Hairveda website up and the credit card in my hand LOL  I have absolutely no idea what to buy.  I guess I'll read all 75 pages (NOT!) and figure out what the heck to buy...


----------



## asummertyme (Nov 14, 2008)

Forever in Bloom said:


> You have to sign up for them. Click on Subscribe at the bottom of the left hand menu and sign up. I'm not sure you'll get this particular email since it probably went out en masse to current subscribers. See below
> 
> 
> 
> There will be a (not so secret anymore) sale on Black Friday. The offer is for $2 off the regular price of every product! There will also be a sampler pack available for a limited time (only $35!) I think I will pretty much be broke because her new Dulcis Cream will come out a few days later, and I will have to purchase that as well


Oh chile..that sounds great! i get a few of her products in this week, so if i like them i will buy a few more...


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Nov 14, 2008)

Shay72 said:


> *Okay my checkbook and HairVeda got into a fight and my checkbook basically got knocked the f out !* That's the whole reason I started the no buy challenge. On the other side I am so happy that her line was the first thing I tried bc I have staples for life.




It's usually my checking account via PayPal, and HairVeda. HairVeda is still the reigning champion!


----------



## Eisani (Nov 14, 2008)

BostonMaria said:


> OK I'm at work hyperventilating... I have the Hairveda website up and the credit card in my hand LOL I have absolutely no idea what to buy. I guess I'll read all 75 pages (NOT!) and figure out what the heck to buy...


  Don't break anything! 

I have something else I'm getting today and I'm so excited . Like I need anything else...That black friday sale has my name all over it! I'll only be "needing" a couple things though .


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Nov 14, 2008)

Yall are a MESS!
I'm trying to hold out on purchasing strinillah.  I don't wanna cheat on my baby daddy motions moisture plus, but it just keeps calling me man!


----------



## *Frisky* (Nov 14, 2008)

crlsweetie912 said:


> Yall are a MESS!
> I'm trying to hold out on purchasing strinillah. I don't wanna cheat on my baby daddy motions moisture plus, but it just keeps calling me man!


 

Do it Do it Do it!! I alternate between both of these for my DC's...


----------



## Eisani (Nov 14, 2008)

crlsweetie912 said:


> Yall are a MESS!
> I'm trying to hold out on purchasing strinillah. I don't wanna cheat on my baby daddy motions moisture plus, but it just keeps calling me man!


 What Motions don't know won't hurt him ...


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Nov 14, 2008)

marie170 said:


> Do it Do it Do it!! I alternate between both of these for my DC's...


 


Eisani said:


> What Motions don't know won't hurt him ...


 
YALL SOME PUSHA"S!


----------



## BostonMaria (Nov 14, 2008)

Eisani said:


> Don't break anything!
> 
> I have something else I'm getting today and I'm so excited . Like I need anything else...That black friday sale has my name all over it! I'll only be "needing" a couple things though .



OMG I forgot about the discount on Black Friday!  Thank you for reminding me. I will just order 2 things for now.  

I want to order the deep conditioning masque. I hope its good.


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Nov 14, 2008)

BostonMaria said:


> OMG I forgot about the discount on Black Friday! Thank you for reminding me. I will just order 2 things for now.
> 
> I want to order the deep conditioning masque. I hope its good.


I love the masque! The other night I applied my MegaTek while in the shower, and left it on for 5-10 mins as a protein treatment. Then I DC'd with the masque for 30 mins with heat. My hair has felt great all week! 

For some folks it has just been so-so, or their hair didn't like it. But so far, the masque and I are best friends.  You should try it.


----------



## Jassy28 (Nov 14, 2008)

Wow, I really need to try these products. I am relaxed and my hair is super dry, can you ladies suggest any products that will help. Thanks


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Nov 14, 2008)

Cassandra1975 said:


> I love the masque! The other night I applied my MegaTek while in the shower, and left it on for 5-10 mins as a protein treatment. Then I DC'd with the masque for 30 mins with heat. My hair has felt great all week!
> 
> *For some folks it has just been so-so, or their hair didn't like it. But so far, the masque and I are best friends.*  You should try it.




I normally used mine with heat for 1 hour, but last week I used it for the first time with my steamer. IT BLEW MY MIND!! It was soooo soft and easy to detangle.

P.S. I decided not to use a plastic cap with it this time. I'm starting to think this is what makes a huge difference. I ran out of my beloved SitriNillah a couple of days ago, so I ran to Target and tried Pantene's R & N Deep Conditioning Treatment for the first time  I'll just tell my precious SitriNillah that it was a one time thing. I was feeling lonely...


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Nov 14, 2008)

Jassy28 said:


> Wow, I really need to try these products. I am relaxed and my hair is super dry, can you ladies suggest any products that will help. Thanks


I think you would definitely like the Sitrinillah Masque...it is a moisturizing deep conditioner. If you like to seal your moisture in with oil, you may want to take a gander at the Vatika Frosting. These are the only two things I've tried so far...I'm sure others will chime in.  



Forever in Bloom said:


> I normally used mine with heat for 1 hour, but last week I used it for the first time with my steamer. IT BLEW MY MIND!! It was soooo soft and easy to detangle.
> 
> P.S. I decided not to use a plastic cap with it this time. I'm starting to think this is what makes a huge difference. I ran out of my beloved SitriNillah a couple of days ago, so I ran to Target and tried Pantene's R & N Deep Conditioning Treatment for the first time  I'll just tell my precious SitriNillah that it was a one time thing. I was feeling lonely...


I usually try an hour as well...but this time I got it into my head that I would wash and deep condition after being on the treadmill. By the time I put the Sitrinillah on it was 8:45pm and I was already feeling tired. Matter of fact I fell asleep about 15 mins into the deep conditioning.


----------



## BostonMaria (Nov 14, 2008)

Cassandra I will take your word on it!  I'm ordering it right now...


----------



## BostonMaria (Nov 14, 2008)

OK I just ordered the HairVeda SitriNillah Deep Conditioner, Whipped Cream and Whipped Gelly


----------



## Eisani (Nov 14, 2008)

BostonMaria said:


> OK I just ordered the HairVeda SitriNillah Deep Conditioner, Whipped Cream and Whipped Gelly


  That Whipped Gelly will blow your mind. I use just a dab to tame my hairline when I'm bunning or in a pony tail and it holds the hair in place w/o being hard, flaky or dry. You can't even tell it's there. SitriNillah is a staple conditioner for me: soft, tangle free hair that smells heavenly. It even mixes well w/others. I've been using Whipped Cream every since I jumped on Hairveda last summer or fall and it's wonderful, especially this time of year and a little goes a long way so it'll last quite a while and th mango papya scent is .


----------



## asummertyme (Nov 14, 2008)

wow, ima order that sitrinillah soon...


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Nov 14, 2008)

Why do I keep coming back into this thread....
The whipped gelly is AMAZING!  Like a gel but a THOUSAND times better.


----------



## chebaby (Nov 14, 2008)

i love the whipped gelly. and i have never even cared about slick edges. and the smell is to die for. i need a new bottle of the whipped cream. i stopped sealling with the vatika frosting and started using it as a pre poo, my hair went crazy when i did this. i sealed with it today because i wanted the smell and my hair is sooooooo soft its crazy.


----------



## BostonMaria (Nov 14, 2008)

Eisani said:


> That Whipped Gelly will blow your mind. I use just a dab to tame my hairline when I'm bunning or in a pony tail and it holds the hair in place w/o being hard, flaky or dry. You can't even tell it's there. SitriNillah is a staple conditioner for me: soft, tangle free hair that smells heavenly. It even mixes well w/others. I've been using Whipped Cream every since I jumped on Hairveda last summer or fall and it's wonderful, especially this time of year and a little goes a long way so it'll last quite a while and th mango papya scent is .



Oh man I know I'm going to dream about hair products tonight 

I hope it smells as good as the Hydrathermal Naturals. Those products smell heavenly too. I used the HN and my husband was like this :lovedrool: and I was as happy as this blondie LOL :blondboob Hopefully I'll get the same reaction from Hairveda.


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 14, 2008)

Forever in Bloom said:


> I normally used mine with heat for 1 hour, but last week I used it for the first time with my steamer. IT BLEW MY MIND!! It was soooo soft and easy to detangle.
> 
> P.S. I decided not to use a plastic cap with it this time. I'm starting to think this is what makes a huge difference. I ran out of my beloved SitriNillah a couple of days ago, so I ran to Target and tried Pantene's R & N Deep Conditioning Treatment for the first time  I'll just tell my precious SitriNillah that it was a one time thing. I was feeling lonely...


 
I can't wait to do this with Sitrinillah and my steamer. They say to steam with your dc on and no plastic cap. I will be buying my steamer in January.



Jassy28 said:


> Wow, I really need to try these products. I am relaxed and my hair is super dry, can you ladies suggest any products that will help. Thanks


 
Moist Condition 24/7 is great for cowashing. I'm 10 wks post and my ng is not an issue at all.



chebaby said:


> i love the whipped gelly. and i have never even cared about slick edges. and the smell is to die for. i need a new bottle of the whipped cream. i stopped sealling with the vatika frosting and started using it as a pre poo, my hair went crazy when i did this. i sealed with it today because i wanted the smell and my hair is sooooooo soft its crazy.


 
I'm prepooing overnight tonight with Vatika Frosting.



BostonMaria said:


> Oh man I know I'm going to dream about hair products tonight
> 
> I hope it smells as good as the Hydrathermal Naturals. Those products smell heavenly too. I used the HN and my husband was like this :lovedrool: and I was as happy as this blondie LOL :blondboob Hopefully I'll get the same reaction from Hairveda.


 
You will not be disappointed with Hairveda. The smells are out of this world.


----------



## tilati (Nov 15, 2008)

I received my order today


----------



## asummertyme (Nov 15, 2008)

Has anyone tried the liquid gold oil?


----------



## Vshanell (Nov 15, 2008)

asummertyme said:


> Has anyone tried the liquid gold oil?



Is that something new?


----------



## asummertyme (Nov 15, 2008)

Pokahontas said:


> Is that something new?


 
Not sure since I just started ordering from them...but check it out..its called 
CoCasta Shikakai Herbal Hair Oil
HairVeda's Liquid GOLD

http://hairveda.com/oils.aspx


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Nov 15, 2008)

asummertyme said:


> Not sure since I just started ordering from them...but check it out..its called
> CoCasta Shikakai Herbal Hair Oil
> HairVeda's Liquid GOLD
> 
> http://hairveda.com/oils.aspx



That's the CoCasta. It's heavier than the Avosoya. I like it.


----------



## asummertyme (Nov 15, 2008)

ILuvsmuhgrass said:


> That's the CoCasta. It's heavier than the Avosoya. I like it.


 how do u use it? as a sealer?


----------



## Jassy28 (Nov 15, 2008)

Shay72 said:


> Moist Condition 24/7 is great for cowashing. I'm 10 wks post and my ng is not an issue at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SundaiMorn (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm fighting the urge to buy my products now  ... I'm trying to wait to the sale on Black Friday.  I hope the website does not go down from all the orders .


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Nov 15, 2008)

asummertyme said:


> how do u use it? as a sealer?



Yup. sure do. I use it as a sealer and after I wash (when I airdry).


----------



## STLCoverGirl (Nov 15, 2008)

I just ordered the Vatika Frosting, Whipped Cream, and CoCasta Shikakai Hair Oil...I can't wait to try them!  Thanks for the review!!


----------



## The Princess (Nov 15, 2008)

I love the Vatika Frosting, its the bomb. The CoCasta Shikakai Hair Oil is good to, its just thick. It gives you lot of bling as well and smell nice. However i prefer V.F.  better so im giving my C.S.H. Oil away. Its good though. Just trying to narrow down what I use.


----------



## STLCoverGirl (Nov 15, 2008)

MizzBrown said:


> *I got the Cocasta Shikakai Oil. I plan to mix it with my Mega Tek, and use it to seal my hair, especially my ends. Can't wait to get it.*
> 
> What got me is that it had oils that i really couldnt get myself. No indian stores around here and i'm not one who has time to be a chemist in my bathroom either.
> 
> Can't wait! And i'm glad it wont take as long as Qhemet. Thanks OP.


 
This is a really good idea, I plan to do the same.


----------



## Vshanell (Nov 15, 2008)

asummertyme said:


> Not sure since I just started ordering from them...but check it out..its called
> CoCasta Shikakai Herbal Hair Oil
> HairVeda's Liquid GOLD
> 
> http://hairveda.com/oils.aspx



Oh the Cocasta, i love that. I didnt even realize it was called liquid gold. Its a very heavy oil kinda like wgo. I use it for sealing and my hair never gets dry with that stuff, not to mention the bling.


----------



## asummertyme (Nov 15, 2008)

Pokahontas said:


> Oh the Cocasta, i love that. I didnt even realize it was called liquid gold. Its a very heavy oil kinda like wgo. I use it for sealing and my hair never gets dry with that stuff, not to mention the bling.


 chile..i just completly left out the Cocasta.....i figured it was like WGO...hmmmm..i may have to try it...
why did USPS ship my order to the wrong zip code.....hopefully i will get my stuff monday...I coulda had my stuff today man!


----------



## BostonMaria (Nov 16, 2008)

EmpressRI has a great youtube video with a review of all the hairveda products

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sw7ZeGCc5lA


----------



## empressri (Nov 17, 2008)

i luuuuuuurve hairveda. i want a big tub of the green tea butter! the LHCF ladies made me try hairveda!!! they are some pushers, don't let them say they arent hehe


----------



## LovinLocks (Nov 17, 2008)

BostonMaria said:


> EmpressRI has a great http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sw7ZeGCc5lA



BM & Emp:  I'm headed your way in '09.  Yippeee!  My congregation is planning a New York Bethel trip and to Boston while we're out that way.

I'm so excited.  Love to travel.


----------



## MA2010 (Nov 17, 2008)

No one in this thread cares about the *product junkies* that suffer while you boast about Hairveda....it's not right!!!! 

With that being said, do you think they ship to overseas APO addresses?

 For real?


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Nov 17, 2008)

Manushka said:


> No one in this thread cares about the *product junkies* that suffer while you boast about Hairveda....it's not right!!!!
> 
> With that being said, do you think they ship to overseas APO addresses?
> 
> For real?


 I just checked, looks like she does   there's just a 35.00 flat shipping rate for as much as you want to order.  HTH.


----------



## crumbling_images (Nov 17, 2008)

Manushka said:


> No one in this thread cares about the *product junkies* that suffer while you boast about Hairveda....it's not right!!!!
> 
> With that being said, do you think they ship to overseas APO addresses?
> 
> For real?



I HAVE AN APO ADDRESS AND HAIRVEDA SHIPS HERE!!


----------



## empressri (Nov 17, 2008)

LovinLocks said:


> BM & Emp:  I'm headed your way in '09.  Yippeee!  My congregation is planning a New York Bethel trip and to Boston while we're out that way.
> 
> I'm so excited.  Love to travel.



yaaaay!!!!!


----------



## empressri (Nov 17, 2008)

Manushka said:


> No one in this thread cares about the *product junkies* that suffer while you boast about Hairveda....it's not right!!!!
> 
> With that being said, do you think they ship to overseas APO addresses?
> 
> For real?




JUNKAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Nov 17, 2008)

Manushka said:


> No one in this thread cares about the *product junkies* that suffer while you boast about Hairveda....it's not right!!!!
> 
> With that being said, do you think they ship to overseas APO addresses?
> 
> For real?


 


empressri said:


> JUNKAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!!!!!


 

We are a bunch of enablers, though. Be that as it may...I'm personally ready to order the Whipped Baggy Cream. I haven't tried it yet. And this Dulcis Cream that I've been hearing about - I'm adding that to my list as well.


----------



## The Princess (Nov 17, 2008)

crumbling_images said:


> I HAVE AN APO ADDRESS AND HAIRVEDA SHIPS HERE!!


 

Yes she ships over there. It just takes a long, long time. I was waiting for ever, but it was well worth it.


----------



## chebaby (Nov 17, 2008)

STLCoverGirl said:


> I just ordered the Vatika Frosting, Whipped Cream, and CoCasta Shikakai Hair Oil...I can't wait to try them! Thanks for the review!!


 your hair is so beautiful.


----------



## chitowngal330 (Nov 17, 2008)

The Whipped Baggy Cream is the BEST and smells heavenly!!  I think it's my favorite product of all times.  LHCF has made me such a product junkie.



Cassandra1975 said:


> We are a bunch of enablers, though. Be that as it may...I'm personally ready to order the Whipped Baggy Cream. I haven't tried it yet. And this Dulcis Cream that I've been hearing about - I'm adding that to my list as well.


----------



## KPH (Nov 17, 2008)

i hope i love this stuff so this can be a line i stick with and stop experimenting with stuff


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 17, 2008)

My list has gotten longer by the day.....yeah...um no more "No Buy Challenges" for me. People tried to warn me and I know myself well enough to know that I am too spoiled for this mess. I want what I want when I want it.


----------



## asummertyme (Nov 17, 2008)

YO!! i got my shipment today!! They Hydra soft is the BOMB!!!  I luv it!! Its a staple from now on!


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Nov 17, 2008)

asummertyme said:


> YO!! i got my shipment today!! They Hydra soft is the BOMB!!! I luv it!! Its a staple from now on!


 
I will purchase 2 of these when the Black Friday sale goes live! I have tried pretty much everything except for this.


----------



## empressri (Nov 18, 2008)

Cassandra1975 said:


> *We are a bunch of enablers, though*. Be that as it may...I'm personally ready to order the Whipped Baggy Cream. I haven't tried it yet. And this Dulcis Cream that I've been hearing about - I'm adding that to my list as well.




no kidding!!!!


----------



## MA2010 (Nov 18, 2008)

Forever in Bloom said:


> I will purchase 2 of these when the *Black Friday sale goes live*! I have tried pretty much everything except for this.




Ohhhh when does it go live? Is it the day after like any other or a secret?  Can you send me a PM?


----------



## BostonMaria (Nov 18, 2008)

I put my order in on Friday. I am hoping I get my products by Friday. I did get my jamaican black castor oil today tho. I ordered it on Fri and got it Mon! Not bad. 

How long does it take to receive the shipment? 7 days?

Shay72 I know better than to join No Buy Challenges. On another board I started a YES Buy Challenge LOL


----------



## Miamori (Nov 18, 2008)

BostonMaria said:


> I put my order in on Friday. I am hoping I get my products by Friday. I did get my jamaican black castor oil today tho. I ordered it on Fri and got it Mon! Not bad.
> 
> How long does it take to receive the shipment? 7 days?
> 
> Shay72 I know better than to join No Buy Challenges. On another board I started a YES Buy Challenge LOL



I ordered mine on a Thursday morning. It came 11 days later, on a Monday. The order was placed BEFORE she added the new person to her team to speed up shipping though. HTH.


----------



## Eisani (Nov 18, 2008)

I submitted a very special request and it should be here today or tomorrow.  I LURVE me some BJ!!!  PJ heaven, I tell ya.  Queenpin .


----------



## shae101s (Nov 18, 2008)

Hey...I just skimmed this thread, so I don't know if anyone already posted in regards to this, but:
1) has any of you 4a/4b naturals tried the line? 
2) What was the result? 
3) And which products did you order?

I'm considering getting the sample to try it out, but I would love to know first hand what other 4a/4b naturals experienced. Thanks all.


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Nov 18, 2008)

shae101s said:


> Hey...I just skimmed this thread, so I don't know if anyone already posted in regards to this, but:
> 1) has any of you 4a/4b naturals tried the line?
> 2) What was the result?
> 3) And which products did you order?
> ...


4a/4b here...

I have tried the Sitrinillah Deep Conditioning masque and the Vatika Frosting - I give a thumbs up to both. For me, Sitrinillah is a very moisturizing deep conditioner. Sometimes when I DC I add a little fo the VF as well. I apply VF to my hair after styling with other products, and it helps to seal in moisture. I'm sure there are some others who have tried more products than I have. I have a wish list of things I want to try from her line.


----------



## chitowngal330 (Nov 18, 2008)

I am a 4b transitioning, but at this point, most of my hair is natural.  I love the whipped baggy cream.  I use it to moisturize on dry hair.  I then seal with the AvoSoya oil.  Not many people talk about this oil, but I love it.  It smells wonderful and gives my hair a little shine.  I also use the Vatika Frosting for sealing and as a prepoo.



shae101s said:


> Hey...I just skimmed this thread, so I don't know if anyone already posted in regards to this, but:
> 1) has any of you 4a/4b naturals tried the line?
> 2) What was the result?
> 3) And which products did you order?
> ...


----------



## MichL (Nov 18, 2008)

So...I read all 70+ pages of this thread and decided to take the dive. I ordered:

Sitrinillah Hair Mask
Almong Glaze
Whipped Baggy Cream
Green Tea Butter
CoCasta Shikakai Oil
Vatika Frosting
Moist 24/7 Conditioner

I cowashed with the Moist 24/7, then let my hair air dry over night (I planned on applying the Sitrinillah right after I cowashed, then I remembered that the directions say the Sitrinillah works better on dry hair, hence the overnight airdry.) 

I woke up this morning and applied a mix of Sitrinillah, Vatika Frosting, CoCasta oil and like, a tablespoon of olive oil to my hair. Put on a plastic cap, then sat under my bonnet dryer for a little less than an hour. My hair felt SUPER SOFT during/after I rinsed, but I didnt want to get my hopes up so I told myself it was just a fluke. After I rinsed, I applied my Salerm 21 leave-in and a bit of Fantasia IC heat protectant. I blew my hair out (I know- BAD BAD!! But I'm 6.5 months into my transition and needed a little assistance with all the textures going on up there), then applied the Green Tea Butter, and a bit more Vatika Frosting to seal in the moisture. 

Ladies- Believe the hype. My hair feels (and smells ) amazing. There were no tangles, my Denman slid through my hair like it never has before. There was no breakage (even with the blow-drying) and my hair is uber soft and has so much moisture. My transition has not been the easiest. I have tried ALOT of products, but have yet to find my staples. Of course, it will take a few more tries until I'm positive, but I think this could be it . I was trying so hard not to look crazy, but I couldnt keep my hands out of my hair in class all morning!

I've been lurking for almost a year, and I subscribed today just so I could add my experience to this post. HairVeda products are no joke.


----------



## asummertyme (Nov 18, 2008)

Forever in Bloom said:


> I will purchase 2 of these when the Black Friday sale goes live! I have tried pretty much everything except for this.


 chile, i asked her to make me a larger size and i will order them on black friday...8oz bottles chile for 4 bucks!!!! holla..i really like that stuff alot...my hair stays super moist!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Nov 18, 2008)

WAY Back in the Day - I bought a couple of things...
Good Stuff...


----------



## asummertyme (Nov 18, 2008)

BostonMaria said:


> I put my order in on Friday. I am hoping I get my products by Friday. I did get my jamaican black castor oil today tho. I ordered it on Fri and got it Mon! Not bad.
> 
> How long does it take to receive the shipment? 7 days?
> 
> Shay72 I know better than to join No Buy Challenges. On another board I started a YES Buy Challenge LOL


 I ordered mines on the 4th and I received it on the 15 i think...


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Nov 18, 2008)

MichL said:


> So...I read all 70+ pages of this thread and decided to take the dive. I ordered:
> 
> Sitrinillah Hair Mask
> Almong Glaze
> ...


I've had good results with Sitrinillah on both wet and dry hair.  
Thanks for posting a great review!


----------



## Eisani (Nov 18, 2008)

MichL said:


> So...I read all 70+ pages of this thread and decided to take the dive. I ordered:
> 
> Sitrinillah Hair Mask
> Almong Glaze
> ...


 I'm glad to see your first post is about the yummy products! Welcome


----------



## Shaley (Nov 18, 2008)

Has anyone used the Hydrasoft Spritz as a leave-in, prior to a rollerset??

If so, what were your results? How did you like it?

Thanks!


----------



## MichL (Nov 18, 2008)

Cassandra1975 said:


> I've had good results with Sitrinillah on both wet and dry hair.
> Thanks for posting a great review!


 
Good to hear. I'm definitely going to try it on wet hair on my next DC day.


----------



## MichL (Nov 18, 2008)

Eisani said:


> I'm glad to see your first post is about the yummy products! Welcome


 
Thanks for the welcome! I was like "OMG! Eisani just replied to my post!! :notworthy" I couldn't resist trying HairVeda after reading all of your posts. You guys are like celebrities to me


----------



## chebaby (Nov 18, 2008)

i cant wait until im back to co washing daily so i can go back and forth between the moist condition pro and the moist condition 24/7.


----------



## BostonMaria (Nov 18, 2008)

MichL, thanks for the review!  Now I'm even more anxious to get my stuff!!


----------



## MichL (Nov 18, 2008)

BostonMaria said:


> MichL, thanks for the review! Now I'm even more anxious to get my stuff!!


 

Believe me, I was in CA when my products arrived earlier this week. As soon as my plane landed yesterday, I was like "Gotta get home! My HairVeda stuff is here!!" I made my SO smell all my bottles with me before I used them! And this was all after flying/traveling for 12+ hours straight. I was so excited, but it was so worth it.


----------



## Vshanell (Nov 18, 2008)

MichL said:


> So...I read all 70+ pages of this thread and decided to take the dive. I ordered:
> 
> Sitrinillah Hair Mask
> Almong Glaze
> ...



Welcome to the board MichL! Thanks for  your wonderful review. It was great to read. Im glad u like hairveda.


----------



## MizzBrown (Nov 18, 2008)

Anyone using the Whipped Baggy Cream as a leave-in to rollerset?? 

It's so inexpensive and i'm gettin' greedy for a new leave-in.


----------



## thinkpinkprincess (Nov 18, 2008)

Just received my Avocado/vit E oil in the mail


----------



## chebaby (Nov 18, 2008)

MizzBrown said:


> Anyone using the Whipped Baggy Cream as a leave-in to rollerset??
> 
> It's so inexpensive and i'm gettin' greedy for a new leave-in.


 i havent tried that but i thiink i will.


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 18, 2008)

asummertyme said:


> chile, i asked her to make me a larger size and i will order them on black friday...8oz bottles chile for 4 bucks!!!! holla..i really like that stuff alot...my hair stays super moist!


 
So is she going to make the 8oz available to everyone?  I love that stuff too.  I'm using it to "wet bun" and my hair is loving it.


----------



## 4mia (Nov 18, 2008)

i just ran out of my sitri nillah tubs, that i bought a while back. I always loved her products, still got some vatika and shik oil left. I havent tried the new stuff yet but I cant wait.


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 18, 2008)

What will get me in trouble is the fact that I will be using some of this stuff for my body care too.  I plan on using Shea Aloe Mousse as a body butter.  I made the mistake of using avosoya on my body one day too.  I just need her to make a body scrub and I will be set.  My skin is just as dry as my hair.  I need to layer moisture.  Correction my hair is no longer dry thanks to Hairveda.  I remember reading somewhere she used to make body products too.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Nov 18, 2008)

I new I should have tried that Whipped Baggy Cream when it first came out! Better late than never, plus there are new goodies to add to the list. Thanks for the reviews.


----------



## MonaLisa (Nov 18, 2008)

_*The SitraNillah Mask and Pantene BD have taken me through my stretch so far.

I didn't want to admit it ...I fought it....but I   the SitriNillah mask...it is the shiznit.*_

*shout out to Lavendar and BJ*​
_*I've always loved the Cocosta oil (since it hit the streets in 07...I shoulda neva slacked), my moms took my almond glaze from back then (ready to try again) and I'm a new fan of the Vatika Frosting and Whipped Jelly.

Ready to try out a few more items.*_


----------



## MizzBrown (Nov 18, 2008)

Chardai said:


> Has anyone used the Hydrasoft Spritz as a leave-in, prior to a rollerset??
> 
> If so, what were your results? How did you like it?
> 
> Thanks!


 
 I wanna know this too cause when i tried to use my homemade spritz w/ glycerin, my hair was overmoisturized with a rollerset and the set just drooped.


----------



## asummertyme (Nov 18, 2008)

I dont think i would use the hydrosft for a rollerset...it makes ur hair a lil too moist i think...i like it for bunning...if i would wear my hair out..i dont think i would use it..
but for updoo's and continued moisture...i lub it!


----------



## Eisani (Nov 18, 2008)

MichL said:


> Thanks for the welcome! I was like "OMG! Eisani just replied to my post!! :notworthy" I couldn't resist trying HairVeda after reading all of your posts. You guys are like celebrities to me


 girl please, we're all Hairveda fam
 up in here! I know this whole thread reads like an infomercial, but if I ever decide to give up my funky junky ways, Hairveda w/b the only stuff I'd need. It really is now but I just like to buy things


----------



## asummertyme (Nov 19, 2008)

Eisani said:


> girl please, we're all Hairveda fam
> up in here! I know this whole thread reads like an infomercial, but if I ever decide to give up my funky junky ways, Hairveda w/b the only stuff I'd need. It really is now but I just like to buy things


 U know what..i am tottally gonna have to agree with u on this...I hardly ever rave about products but i must say, her line of products will deff be a staple of mines..alot of other stuff i brought turned out to be..wamp wamp...
and her prices are totally reasonable..


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Nov 19, 2008)

You know, it's tough being a junkie...

Why?

Well, I just realized I have a lot of Hairveda lying around my house. When all these containers are empty, I highly doubt I will be trying to fill them with something else.

So what's the bigger problem?

First, I'm big on recycling. The jars holding all my butters, gellies, and glazes are #5 containers. There are no facilities in or around Memphis that recycle #5 plastic erplexed The closest place is in Nashville, and I ain't taking no trip up there just to recycle.

Second, with the upcoming sale, my little mind has been a'ticking. The Sitrinillah in the tub will be going for $14 for a 16 oz. mini tub (as posted on the Hairveda forum); however, 2 - 8 oz jars are $6.50 each, which will be $13. My tree-hugging, recyling-friendly complexes may fly out the window for a $1 difference. I could either get 2 small jars (good value, more waste) or 1 bigger one (good value, less waste).

Yeah, I'm a nerd and a tight wad as well. I don't want to throw these containers away. I could get creative and poke a hole in the bottom and make these flower containers. I could put a little soil in them, sprinkle some seeds in there, add some water, and set it on my windowsill in the springtime. An okay idea, but as I said before, I doubt I'll be doing this.

Albeit a bit extreme, I would even be inclined to send back the containers to BJ so she could just refill them with what I need. I know she creates every thing in a neutral environment, so this would probably not go over well. I wouldn't mind paying the same price for the product. As a pj of this brand only ('cause I mostly do the Ayurvedic thing), I find it hard to simply dispose of containers that could be put to good use. I know I could use them to keep other things in, but I have enough storage containers to last me a lifetime! 

That is all. 
Carry on with our mutual obsessive compulsion that is Hairveda


----------



## Eisani (Nov 19, 2008)

^^Why not save the containers for other hair products? The ones I can't recycle I simply save for things I buy in bulk, my mixes, or to give people samples.  Where there's a will, there's a way!


----------



## Eisani (Nov 19, 2008)

*Remember ladies, 11/24/08 is the last day to order Hairveda Sample packs if you're interested! *

Just thought I'd share . Otherwise you can catch the day after Thanksgiving sale ($2 off every product, no qty limit )


----------



## empressri (Nov 19, 2008)

Eisani said:


> girl please, we're all Hairveda fam
> up in here! I know this whole thread reads like an infomercial, but if I ever decide to *give up my funky junky ways*, Hairveda w/b the only stuff I'd need. It really is now but I just like to buy things




you'd better not!!! i need my partner in crime!


----------



## Eisani (Nov 19, 2008)

empressri said:


> you'd better not!!! i need my partner in crime!


 
Girl, that *IF* is a big one!! I don't think I ever could anyway...


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Nov 19, 2008)

Eisani said:


> Girl, that *IF* is a big one!! I don't think I ever could anyway...


 
Totally OT, but I love your avatar!


----------



## Eisani (Nov 19, 2008)

Forever in Bloom said:


> Totally OT, but I love your avatar!


 ...........


----------



## Lita (Nov 19, 2008)

Any Of Her Products Is Like Or Better Then Miss Jessie Pudding? Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## shae101s (Nov 23, 2008)

I would like to add, thanks to all the rave reviews you guys have made I am so buying on Black Friday....Now I am hoping my super thick 4a/b hair will enjoy this line, because I desperately need a product line that moisturizes as well as keeps my hair healthy. I'll let you know as soon as I order and receive what I think of them.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 23, 2008)

In 2009 I'm only buying Hairveda and Qhemet period. This will will be easy to do unless I start straightening my hair a lot, which I doubt.  There is no need for anything else, I just ignore all the other products that I have now. I'm trying to use them up over time but I keep going back to those two without fail.


----------



## robot. (Nov 23, 2008)

i can't subscribe on the site so i can get in on the black friday sale.


----------



## STLCoverGirl (Nov 23, 2008)

Ok, soo I deep conditioned overnight with Vatika Frosting mixed w/ Pantene R&N Mask,  I washed it out this morning and my hair felt like silk.  I used the Whipped Cream and sealed w/ CoCasta Oil and put my hair in a bun this morning.  My hair looks, smells, and feels great.  I am no fan of buns, but mine is looking soo sleek, shiny and healthy...I love it.


----------



## STLCoverGirl (Nov 23, 2008)

ROBOTxcore said:


> i can't subscribe on the site so i can get in on the black friday sale.


 
I don't know computer lingo, but I had the same problem.  You click on subscribe and an "error page" pops up.  Click on the hairveda.com link on that page, then click on the join our mailing list icon. HTH


----------



## robot. (Nov 23, 2008)

thanks so much!


----------



## mscocoface (Nov 23, 2008)

Has BJ been online lately or is she working like a fiend to create enough product for Black Friday, because girlfriend is going to be hit with a tsunami of orders.


----------



## asummertyme (Nov 23, 2008)

mscocoface said:


> Has BJ been online lately or is she working like a fiend to create enough product for Black Friday, because girlfriend is going to be hit with a tsunami of orders.


 I know, i emailed her and asked her will all the stuff still be going out the same week as ordered..she said it should b/c they hired someone new to help out..but i know she is gonna have a crap load of work..


----------



## Eisani (Nov 23, 2008)

I don't know. I think she's been on her forum and preparing for the sale. Not too sure. All I know is I'm ready to use my trigger finger!


----------



## BostonMaria (Nov 23, 2008)

Well I'm glad MY stuff was shipped on Friday!


----------



## Eisani (Nov 23, 2008)

Wait til I post a pic of what I got. All I gotta say is don't hate the player, hate the game


----------



## Tee (Nov 23, 2008)

Eisani said:


> Wait til I post a pic of what I got. All I gotta say is don't hate the player, hate the game


I didn't know about the sale.  Thanks ladies!  Off to her site now for details.


----------



## Tee (Nov 23, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> _*The SitraNillah Mask and Pantene BD have taken me through my stretch so far.
> 
> I didn't want to admit it ...I fought it....but I   the SitriNillah mask...it is the shiznit.*_
> 
> ...


I love the Whipped Jelly!!


MichL said:


> So...I read all 70+ pages of this thread and decided to take the dive. I ordered:
> 
> Sitrinillah Hair Mask
> Almong Glaze
> ...


Welcome.


----------



## Eisani (Nov 24, 2008)

Tee said:


> I didn't know about the sale. Thanks ladies! Off to her site now for details.


 
 Hey PJ _sisser_!!


----------



## BostonMaria (Nov 24, 2008)

OMG I just got a call from the mailroom that my Hairveda products are in!  I'm doing the happy happy joy joy dance!  Just had to post before I run over there LOL

** had to edit to say I am in love with the smell of the Whipped Cream. Wow! I can hardly wait to go home and try this stuff.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm finally planning to try this line next year. Still in love with OCT/Mega-Tek for what it has done to my hair, but I've been wanting to try this line for a very long time.


----------



## SundaiMorn (Nov 24, 2008)

Are there any natural 4bs that have try the Vatika Frosting? I was planning to buy CoCasta Shikakai Herbal Hair Oil and the Whipped Cream but I am also thinking the Vatika Frosting would be good since my hair likes coconut oil.


----------



## shae101s (Nov 24, 2008)

Eisani said:


> ...... *All I know is I'm ready to use my trigger finger!*



My sentiment exactly!! My clicker finger is up and ready to proceed with business!!! Yeh boi!


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Nov 24, 2008)

BostonMaria said:


> OMG I just got a call from the mailroom that my Hairveda products are in! I'm doing the happy happy joy joy dance! Just had to post before I run over there LOL
> 
> ** had to edit to say I am in love with the smell of the Whipped Cream. Wow! I can hardly wait to go home and try this stuff.


 
The Whipped Cream is fantastic. Remember, a little goes  loooong way. Seriously.


----------



## MonaLisa (Nov 24, 2008)

Eisani said:


> I don't know. I think she's been on her forum and preparing for the sale. Not too sure. *All I know is I'm ready to use my trigger finger!*


 










Eisani said:


> *Wait til I post a pic of what I got.* All I gotta say is don't hate the player, hate the game


----------



## BostonMaria (Nov 24, 2008)

Forever in Bloom said:


> The Whipped Cream is fantastic. Remember, a little goes  loooong way. Seriously.



I have the deep conditioner in my hair as we type. Yes I am in heaven. Only if The Rock himself was making love to me would this moment be any better 

ANYWAY, the whipped cream is for dry hair right? I haven't used it yet and I'm a bit confused on how to use it.


----------



## Eisani (Nov 24, 2008)

@ Monalisa and Boston Maria :lachen  y'all crazy!!


----------



## MissLawyerLady (Nov 24, 2008)

BostonMaria said:


> I have the deep conditioner in my hair as we type. Yes I am in heaven. *Only if The Rock himself was making love to me would this moment be any better*
> 
> ANYWAY, the whipped cream is for dry hair right? I haven't used it yet and I'm a bit confused on how to use it.


 

Babeeey! You are sho nuff enjoyin' that conditioner!


----------



## BostonMaria (Nov 24, 2008)

JD2'd said:


> Babeeey! You are sho nuff enjoyin' that conditioner!



My husband is going to love the smell. If I get pregnant I'm sending BJ the baby.


----------



## justNikki (Nov 24, 2008)

Yall are making it INCREDIBLY hard to resist buying some of this stuff.  Why???


----------



## BostonMaria (Nov 24, 2008)

justNikki, resistance is futile LOL j/k

Rinsed out the deep conditioner and now I'm waiting for the gelly to dry. I hope I like the gel!


----------



## Eisani (Nov 24, 2008)

BostonMaria said:


> My husband is going to love the smell. If I get pregnant I'm sending BJ the baby.



 
 How'd u use the gelly, all over or just on your edges? The Whipped Cream u can use as a moisturizer all thru your hair, or just on the ends. I prefer it on my ends, especially when baggying.


----------



## LivinLaughinLovin (Nov 24, 2008)

SundaiMorn said:


> Are there any natural 4bs that have try the Vatika Frosting? I was planning to buy CoCasta Shikakai Herbal Hair Oil and the Whipped Cream but I am also thinking the Vatika Frosting would be good since my hair likes coconut oil.



I'm a 4b natural and I've used it the Vatika Frosting. I loved it!! Not so much now cuz it's cold but once it gets warm again it will be used again. I tried the CoCasta Oil as well but I couldn't see the benefit because I stopped using it. The smell is VERY sweet, it was more than I could handle.


----------



## MrsQueeny (Nov 24, 2008)

BostonMaria said:


> I have the deep conditioner in my hair as we type. Yes I am in heaven. Only if The Rock himself was making love to me would this moment be any better
> 
> ANYWAY, the whipped cream is for dry hair right? I haven't used it yet and I'm a bit confused on how to use it.



Dang it's like that. I may have to break down and get some.  Q


----------



## MizzBrown (Nov 24, 2008)

My Whipped Cream came today. You should've seen me tearing up the package.

Smells good, almost tempted to wash my hair just to try it but i put some on my dry hair, sealed with Cocasta oil and did a dry rollerset.

Everytime i turn my head i get a whiff of the Whipped cream. Can't wait to try it on wet hair as a leave-in for my rollersets.

AND WHY DIDN'T I GET AN INVITE FOR THE FRIDAY SALE! What i gotta do!


----------



## cutiebe2 (Nov 24, 2008)

MizzBrown said:


> My Whipped Cream came today. You should've seen me tearing up the package.
> 
> Smells good, almost tempted to wash my hair just to try it but i put some on my dry hair, sealed with Cocasta oil and did a dry rollerset.
> 
> ...



I need an invite too!!! Can BJ send out another email to the new subscribers??


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Nov 25, 2008)

BostonMaria said:


> I have the deep conditioner in my hair as we type. Yes I am in heaven. Only if The Rock himself was making love to me would this moment be any better
> 
> ANYWAY, *the whipped cream is for dry hair right? *I haven't used it yet and I'm a bit confused on how to use it.


 


BostonMaria said:


> My husband is going to love the smell. If I get pregnant I'm sending BJ the baby.


 
I haven't laughed out loud in a long time!! 
In reference to the bolded, I've used it on wet hair once, and my hair was like, "Um, what do you think your'e doing? You ain't relaxed no mo', tryin' to put pretty, sweet-smelling things on me! You know what I like :eyebrows2. Go on and grab that bucket o' lard, 'cause that's what I crave sista!"

No, but seriously, it works best on my dry, dry ends


----------



## shae101s (Nov 25, 2008)

Okay I have a pertinent question!!

Now someone in this thread said they didn't get the email for the sale..which (my assumption) they were saying they have to receive I guess an invite to participate in the sale??

I am a member of the Forum but I got no email yet from HairVeda even though I signed up for the mailing list, does this mean I can't get in on that banging sale??? 

Someone let me know please!!


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm going to try to answer the question that has been on the minds of those who did not get a chance to sign up for the email. I could PM BJ and get a quick reply, but I'll go ahead and venture a guess. 

Last time she had a sale, she sent a link directly to our emails. This was because only 2 particular items were on sale. We couldn't really order any items other than the Vatika Frosting or the SitriNillah Masque. She knew this would be a big sale and that 2 of the most popular items would cause massive orders to flood Hairveda's PayPal account.

She is a fantastic person to do business with. I wish all vendors were like her. She just doesn't seem like the type to outright leave potential customers out. 

Either she will send a link again, or the prices of the products will be already set for $2.00 of the original price. If she does it the first way, she can monitor sales against current inventory and update the linked sale page as necessary by posting a big fat SOLD OUT message. I'm sure she may have already guesstimated how many jars, containers, or tubs she needs. 

If she does it the second way, she can just sit back and be surprised. I highly doubt this, 'cause she knows how addicted we are to these products  I, for one, am forwarding the email she sent me to my sis and her co-workers at a big pharmaceutical company. They're all divas  I would send it out to my church members, but that may be a bit overwhelming. We are a big church and fully support black-owned businesses.

If all else fails, you know we got your back. I'll make sure to post a link in this thread or outside for mass distribution  Be prepared to receive it at 12 am EST, Friday, November 28th!


----------



## BostonMaria (Nov 25, 2008)

Ladies my husband loved the smell of my hair.  I even put a little bit of the Whipped Cream on his hair. He accused me of touching my hair more than I did him Ahahahaaha let me log off before he notices


----------



## shae101s (Nov 25, 2008)

Forever in Bloom said:


> I'm going to try to answer the question that has been on the minds of those who did not get a chance to sign up for the email. I could PM BJ and get a quick reply, but I'll go ahead and venture a guess.
> 
> Last time she had a sale, she sent a link directly to our emails. This was because only 2 particular items were on sale. We couldn't really order any items other than the Vatika Frosting or the SitriNillah Masque. She knew this would be a big sale and that 2 of the most popular items would cause massive orders to flood Hairveda's PayPal account.
> 
> ...




Thanks...yeh I joined the forum and the mailing list, but no email, so I would greatly appreciate that link because I am so ready to buy!!


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 25, 2008)

^^Ladies that didn't get the orginal e-mail, no worries.  Someone will post the link bc someone is nice enough to do it every time BJ has a sale.  I'm not that nice.  I'm too greedy for that.  Be on the look out for me to come in her bragging about everything I bought.  Ya'll can tell me I'm not right bc I know I'm not but at least I'm up front with it.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Nov 25, 2008)

Hey ladies... i am so loving the whipped gelly.  It is LAYING my edges DOWN!!! and it smells heavenly.  This stuff is the bomb.  I MUST stock up during the sale.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Nov 25, 2008)

Get Ready crlsweetie912! 

ONE DAY ONLY at Hairveda.com! 

Friday, November 28th 

Midnight to Midnight EST 

Black Friday Sale! 


Everything is $2.00 OFF regular sale price! 
Don't miss out on this great deal! Spread the word! 


SitriNillahConditioning Masque- 
SALE PRICE: 6.50 Tub Price 14.00 

Hydrasoft Spritz-SALE PRICE $1.00 

Whipped Cream-SALE PRICE $4.00 

Whipped Gelly -SALE PRICE $3.00 

Almond Glaze-SALE PRICE $5.99 

Whipped Shea Aloe Butter 
-SALE PRICE $5.00 Tub Price $22.00 

Whipped Green Tea Butter- 
SALE PRICE $5.00 Tub Price $22.00 

Moist Condition PRO-SALE PRICE $5.50 

Moist Condition 24/7-SALE PRICE $5.00 

Amala Cream Rinse-SALE PRICE $4.00 

Amala Shampoo- SALE PRICE $8.00 

Vatika Frosting- SALE PRICE $8.00 

NO LIMITS ON PURCHASE AMOUNTS! 

http://www.hairveda.net/

UN FREAKING BELIEVABLE!  LOOK AT THE PRICES!  I just got this in an email.  AMAZING!!!


----------



## shae101s (Nov 25, 2008)

I finally got an email!! Yay!! Can't wait, can't wait...do you see how anxious I am to try out this product line?? It's all you guys' fault...LOL...But I'm sure I'll love it.


----------



## *fabulosity* (Nov 25, 2008)

Oh God... I'm twitching.. Fab you have too much stuff you ain't using now... <<plus I just ordered some stuff on Sunday before I knew about the sale>> wonder if she could hold my shipping...lol..


----------



## Eisani (Nov 25, 2008)

*fabulosity* said:


> Oh God... I'm twitching.. Fab you have too much stuff you ain't using now... <<plus I just ordered some stuff on Sunday before I knew about the sale>> wonder if she could hold my shipping...lol..


 E-mail her !


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Nov 25, 2008)

*fabulosity* said:


> Oh God... *I'm twitching*.. Fab you have too much stuff you ain't using now... <<plus I just ordered some stuff on Sunday before I knew about the sale>> wonder if she could hold my shipping...lol..


 
Yall BETTA NOT buy up all the stuff.


----------



## MrsQueeny (Nov 25, 2008)

crlsweetie912 said:


> Get Ready crlsweetie912!
> 
> ONE DAY ONLY at Hairveda.com!
> 
> ...



I did not need to see this.  Oh goodness help me.   Q


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Nov 25, 2008)

***Que*** said:


> I did not need to see this. Oh goodness help me.  Q


 
Sorry...
I was just posting for all the ladies who may have not gotten the email...


----------



## BostonMaria (Nov 25, 2008)

***Que*** said:


> I did not need to see this.  Oh goodness help me.   Q



You can't resist
Just do it!


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Nov 25, 2008)

crlsweetie912 said:


> Yall BETTA NOT buy up all the stuff.



 lol how you gonna post the prices and then say that we betta not buy up stuff???


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Nov 25, 2008)

ILuvsmuhgrass said:


> lol how you gonna post the prices and then say that we betta not buy up stuff???


 I knew I shouldn't have posted.  *keeping all future information for myself*


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 25, 2008)

crlsweetie912 said:


> I knew I shouldn't have posted. *keeping all future information for myself*


 
See that's what I was saying, earlier.  I got my list ready cuz do you see that the hydrosoft spritz is $1.00????


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Nov 25, 2008)

Shay72 said:


> See that's what I was saying, earlier. I got my list ready cuz do you see that the hydrosoft spritz is $1.00????


 Girl I haven't even tried it yet, but for 1 dollar?


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 25, 2008)

crlsweetie912 said:


> Girl I haven't even tried it yet, but for 1 dollar?


 
I love it. It's been a new find for me.  I use it for "wet bunning".  It keeps my hair moisturized all day.  I believe some people use it for rollersetting.


----------



## MrsQueeny (Nov 25, 2008)

crlsweetie912 said:


> Sorry...
> I was just posting for all the ladies who may have not gotten the email...


Yeah I checked and I got it too.  



ILuvsmuhgrass said:


> lol how you gonna post the prices and then say that we betta not buy up stuff???


I know that's like putting a cake in a room full of hungry people and telling them not to eat it.  Q


----------



## butterfly3582 (Nov 25, 2008)

I cant wait to try these products.  I mean the prices are already reasonable but with this sell i have no reason not to try it.  I spend about this much from stuff i buy at the stores.  Not to mention shipping is reasonable.


----------



## butterfly3582 (Nov 25, 2008)

***Que*** said:


> Yeah I checked and I got it too.
> 
> 
> I know that's like putting a cake in a room full of hungry people and telling them not to eat it.  Q


 
That is so true


----------



## asummertyme (Nov 25, 2008)

I got this email too...its on and poppin!! i bet LHCF is gonna be real quiet @ midnight black friday... i am gonna rack up on the hydra spritz...





crlsweetie912 said:


> Get Ready crlsweetie912!
> 
> ONE DAY ONLY at Hairveda.com!
> 
> ...


----------



## BostonMaria (Nov 25, 2008)

asummertyme said:


> I got this email too...its on and poppin!! i bet LHCF is gonna be real quiet @ midnight black friday... i am gonna rack up on the hydra spritz...



How do you use the Spritz?  I'm ordering 3


----------



## *fabulosity* (Nov 25, 2008)

crlsweetie912 said:


> Yall BETTA NOT buy up all the stuff.


 
I'm not... its a shame.. low prices make me.... get multiples...

LOL! KIDDING!!!


----------



## Eisani (Nov 25, 2008)

*fabulosity* said:


> I'm not... its a shame.. low prices make me.... get multiples...
> 
> *LOL! KIDDING!!![/*quote]
> no you ain't...
> ...


----------



## chebaby (Nov 25, 2008)

i dont really want much. i already have 2 sitrinillas, 1 moist condition pro, 2 cocasta oils, 2 vatika frosting and 1 whipped gelly.
all i want is 1 moist condition 24/7, 1 whipped cream and maybe another vatika frosting(but i doubt this one because they last a very long time).


----------



## MizzBrown (Nov 25, 2008)

Sooo, i got the email sale too. Does that mean i need to click on the email link to take me to the sale or will it be for public viewing so that non-subscribers can visit the site?

*And listen up! *If you KNOW you don't need 10 bottles of something THEN DON'T BUY IT! I was pissed at some of yall buying up everything at the last sale preventing others from getting it then gettin buyers remorse and came right on the Exchange Forum to get rid of stuff!

Don't get overzealous and prevent me from getting a couple bottles of stuff cause you THINK you need 25 bottles of Whipped Cream and 10 tubs of Almond Glaze...I will curse you out in the exchange forum when i see you try that mess too!

Yeah i said it!......Folks sittin around with gallon jugs of Cocasta oil while ladies with hair drier than the Sahara can't even get a drop!


----------



## chebaby (Nov 25, 2008)

MizzBrown said:


> Sooo, i got the email sale too. Does that mean i need to click on the email link to take me to the sale or will it be for public viewing so that non-subscribers can visit the site?
> 
> *And listen up! *If you KNOW you don't need 10 bottles of something THEN DON'T BUY IT! I was pissed at some of yall buying up everything at the last sale preventing others from getting it then gettin buyers remorse and came right on the Exchange Forum to get rid of stuff!
> 
> ...


 tell em how you really feel.


----------



## MichL (Nov 25, 2008)

Delete Post


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 25, 2008)

I bought a bunch of stuff a few sales back.  No buyer's remorse here.  I plan on using all 5 of my vatika frostings!


----------



## MrsQueeny (Nov 25, 2008)

MizzBrown said:


> Sooo, i got the email sale too. Does that mean i need to click on the email link to take me to the sale or will it be for public viewing so that non-subscribers can visit the site?
> 
> *And listen up! *If you KNOW you don't need 10 bottles of something THEN DON'T BUY IT! I was pissed at some of yall buying up everything at the last sale preventing others from getting it then gettin buyers remorse and came right on the Exchange Forum to get rid of stuff!
> 
> ...



    Q


----------



## Eisani (Nov 25, 2008)

MizzBrown said:


> Sooo, i got the email sale too. Does that mean i need to click on the email link to take me to the sale or will it be for public viewing so that non-subscribers can visit the site?
> 
> *And listen up! *If you KNOW you don't need 10 bottles of something THEN DON'T BUY IT! I was pissed at some of yall buying up everything at the last sale preventing others from getting it then gettin buyers remorse and came right on the Exchange Forum to get rid of stuff!
> 
> ...



I said it the first time, and I'll say it again...who* ever *needs/wants something better get in where they fit in! Don't be mad if ya fall asleep and wake up only to find dust, rolling sagebrush and crickets . Ya snooze, ya lose-literally. Those ladies can buy up what they wanna if it's their money...if they feel bad later, that's their business too. Who am I to tell these ladies not to buy something with their own money/cc? I, on the other hand, buy what I mean and mean what I buy . 

 Keep your finger on that trigger MizzBrown and you'll be alright 

lucky for y'all I'm disqualifying myself this round


----------



## Dposh167 (Nov 25, 2008)

MizzBrown said:


> Sooo, i got the email sale too. Does that mean i need to click on the email link to take me to the sale or will it be for public viewing so that non-subscribers can visit the site?
> 
> *And listen up! *If you KNOW you don't need 10 bottles of something THEN DON'T BUY IT! I was pissed at some of yall buying up everything at the last sale preventing others from getting it then gettin buyers remorse and came right on the Exchange Forum to get rid of stuff!
> 
> ...


 

 I HEAR THAT!.....

....on another note....i'm looking to get that hydrosoft


----------



## TexturedTresses (Nov 25, 2008)

this thread has kept me laughing so hard..........


----------



## Kimiche (Nov 26, 2008)

I'll be ready for that sale at 9PM, thanks to being out west.  Had it been 12, I would probably be knocked out and then miss out on the sale.

I will be buying the Hydrasoft Spritz, Whipped Cream, Whipped Gelly and Moist Condition 24/7.


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Nov 26, 2008)

MizzBrown said:


> Sooo, i got the email sale too. Does that mean i need to click on the email link to take me to the sale or will it be for public viewing so that non-subscribers can visit the site?
> 
> *And listen up! *If you KNOW you don't need 10 bottles of something THEN DON'T BUY IT! I was pissed at some of yall buying up everything at the last sale preventing others from getting it then gettin buyers remorse and came right on the Exchange Forum to get rid of stuff!
> 
> ...


 

Y'all killin me. I already made my list:  I want the Moist Condition 24/7, the Amala Shampoo, the Almond Glaze, the Whipped Gelly, and the Whipped Cream. I'm buying 1 of each, except the Whipped Cream - I'm gonna get 2.


----------



## Vshanell (Nov 26, 2008)

sandyrabbit said:


> this thread has kept me laughing so hard..........


 I'm glad I'm not the only one laughing at this thread. 

Actually I'm starting to wonder about some of you guys.


----------



## Vshanell (Nov 26, 2008)

MizzBrown said:


> Sooo, i got the email sale too. Does that mean i need to click on the email link to take me to the sale or will it be for public viewing so that non-subscribers can visit the site?
> 
> *And listen up! If you KNOW you don't need 10 bottles of something THEN DON'T BUY IT! I was pissed at some of yall buying up everything at the last sale preventing others from getting it then gettin buyers remorse and came right on the Exchange Forum to get rid of stuff!*
> 
> ...


 I know right!  

I started this crazy thread (lol) and I probably won't even get a chance to get nutthin'....*hmph*


----------



## BostonMaria (Nov 26, 2008)

Kimiche said:


> I'll be ready for that sale at 9PM, thanks to being out west.  Had it been 12, I would probably be knocked out and then miss out on the sale.
> 
> I will be buying the Hydrasoft Spritz, Whipped Cream, Whipped Gelly and Moist Condition 24/7.



Can you do that? Wow you're lucky. I'll be up.


----------



## Eisani (Nov 26, 2008)

sandyrabbit said:


> this thread has kept me laughing so hard..........


  ................


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 26, 2008)

Okay let me get this straight...I'm asking this bc I visit the forums on her website too and she responded to a poster that the sale is available to everyone on Hairveda. You can shop from the site rather than wait on an e-mail for the link?  Just to be safe I will have my e-mail open and the website open.


----------



## The Princess (Nov 26, 2008)

Yall crazy...........

 I love her Vatika Frosting, I ordered 2 before I knew about the sale. I will probally order 2 during the sale. But i use this stuff like crazy cause I see the benefits. I also bought the sample pack for myself and my friend. That way I can sample what I like and if I don't I don't have to worry about wasting my money. 

So I suggest only buy what you know works. The Hydro spritz sounds good I probally order just 1.


----------



## Eisani (Nov 26, 2008)

Shay72 said:


> Okay let me get this straight...I'm asking this bc I visit the forums on her website too and she responded to a poster that the sale is available to everyone on Hairveda. You can shop from the site rather than wait on an e-mail for the link? Just to be safe I will have my e-mail open and the website open.


 It's my understanding that the sale it site-wide, not just by invitation only.


----------



## Tee (Nov 26, 2008)

crlsweetie912 said:


> I knew I shouldn't have posted. *keeping all future information for myself*


 


*fabulosity* said:


> I'm not... its a shame.. low prices make me.... get multiples...
> 
> *LOL! KIDDING*!!!


 As my lil cousin would say, "No you not."


Eisani said:


> Hey PJ _sisser_!!


 Hey PJ sister!  You knew I would be in here. :blush3:   
Oh........I love the gelly.  I put it on my edges.  This stuff is absolutely amazing.  And it doesnt leave your hair hard like gel.  Umm.....I will rave on it more when the sale is over. 


crlsweetie912 said:


> Hey ladies... i am so loving the whipped gelly. It is LAYING my edges DOWN!!! and it smells heavenly. This stuff is the bomb. I MUST stock up during the sale.


 Yes Yes, it is the business!!  It is a staple.  


BostonMaria said:


> You can't resist
> Just do it!


^^cute^^


----------



## BostonMaria (Nov 26, 2008)

Tee your hair is fabulous

I honestly didn't think the gelly would work in my hair. I thought it would be too light. I'm going to buy a jar or two and put it away. I have to read up on the shelf life for that product. It actually gave me second hair day. Not too many products do that. I applied the whipped cream this morning and my hair came out really nice.


----------



## Tee (Nov 26, 2008)

BostonMaria said:


> Tee your hair is fabulous
> 
> *I honestly didn't think the gelly would work in my hair.* I thought it would be too light. I'm going to buy a jar or two and put it away. I have to read up on the shelf life for that product. *It actually gave me second hair day. Not too many products do that.* I applied the whipped cream this morning and my hair came out really nice.


 Thanks so much!  

I thought the same thing about the Whipped Jelly at first.  I hate hard hair so I was doubtful. My hair loves this stuff!  Whipped Gelly and End All Balm are both my hair crack!!  My buns love these products.
(Me too to the blue.)


----------



## empressri (Nov 26, 2008)

Me three! I used the whipped gelly, and I can't front, it was that or the glaze that made my hair feel hard, but once it dried OMG it was soooooo soft and shiny I was floored! So I'm getting more. Don't tell anyone.


----------



## BostonMaria (Nov 26, 2008)

empressri said:


> Me three! I used the whipped gelly, and I can't front, it was that or the glaze that made my hair feel hard, but once it dried OMG it was soooooo soft and shiny I was floored! So I'm getting more. Don't tell anyone.



Mira chica, every time I see your picture i think of this song

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l36Td65L8JY


----------



## chebaby (Nov 26, 2008)

sigh..............i dont think im going to get anything. i dont need it and im trying to stop being a pj. but i will be on the site just to look around...............


----------



## asummertyme (Nov 26, 2008)

MizzBrown said:


> Sooo, i got the email sale too. Does that mean i need to click on the email link to take me to the sale or will it be for public viewing so that non-subscribers can visit the site?
> 
> *And listen up! *If you KNOW you don't need 10 bottles of something THEN DON'T BUY IT! I was pissed at some of yall buying up everything at the last sale preventing others from getting it then gettin buyers remorse and came right on the Exchange Forum to get rid of stuff!
> 
> ...


 ..yo!!!!!! you is crazy chile!!


----------



## asummertyme (Nov 26, 2008)

BostonMaria said:


> How do you use the Spritz? I'm ordering 3


 I just use it for a moisturizer for my buns..instead of wet bunning..it really keeps my hair just as moist...


----------



## asummertyme (Nov 26, 2008)

Eisani said:


> I said it the first time, and I'll say it again...who* ever *needs/wants something better get in where they fit in! Don't be mad if ya fall asleep and wake up only to find dust, rolling sagebrush and crickets . Ya snooze, ya lose-literally. Those ladies can buy up what they wanna if it's their money...if they feel bad later, that's their business too. Who am I to tell these ladies not to buy something with their own money/cc? I, on the other hand, buy what I mean and mean what I buy .
> 
> Keep your finger on that trigger MizzBrown and you'll be alright
> 
> lucky for y'all I'm disqualifying myself this round


BJ gone be like..whooa chile..sorry but we sold out at 12:07.....all we have left is packing peanuts..rub on hair to get rid of static cling..


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 26, 2008)

BostonMaria said:


> Tee your hair is fabulous
> 
> I honestly didn't think the gelly would work in my hair. I thought it would be too light. I'm going to buy a jar or two and put it away. I have to read up on the shelf life for that product. It actually gave me second hair day. Not too many products do that. I applied the whipped cream this morning and my hair came out really nice.


I believe I just read on her forum yesterday that the shelf life is 5-6 months.  Or was that for something else?  It seems she has started to list the shelf life of some of the products.  You can just ask her on her forum or e-mail her.



asummertyme said:


> I just use it for a moisturizer for my buns..instead of wet bunning..it really keeps my hair just as moist...


Me too


----------



## empressri (Nov 26, 2008)

BostonMaria said:


> Mira chica, every time I see your picture i think of this song
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l36Td65L8JY




LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!YOU CAN GO STRAIGHT TO HAIR HELL LMAOOOOOOO omg I have curtis mayfield pusherman playing in the beginning of one of my youtube videos.


----------



## Eisani (Nov 26, 2008)

Tee said:


> Thanks so much!
> 
> I thought the same thing about the Whipped Jelly at first.  I hate hard hair so I was doubtful. My hair loves this stuff!  Whipped Gelly and End All Balm are both my hair crack!!  My buns love these products.
> (Me too to the blue.)


GIRL!!! That End All is mad addictive. I've been using it every day. Loves it. PJ sis for real 


asummertyme said:


> BJ gone be like..whooa chile..sorry but we sold out at 12:07.....all we have left is packing peanuts..rub on hair to get rid of static cling..


Hayle naw


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Nov 26, 2008)

chebaby said:


> sigh..............i dont think im going to get anything. i dont need it and im trying to stop being a pj. but i will be on the site just to look around...............


 
I am contemplating it as well. I found a website that has all these powders, oils, and herbs for cheap. I have like $37 worth of stuff (10 items in all) in my shopping cart, and it's been calling me 

I also want to order the new protein conditioner and Dulcis hair creme and not have to pay shipping twice...


----------



## shae101s (Nov 28, 2008)

Yay I purchased...so excited!! Can't wait to receive!!!


----------



## Vshanell (Nov 28, 2008)

I made my order.  I got a few things that I haven't tried yet as well as some of my staples.  I can't wait to get my Almond Glaze cuz I'm scraping the bottom of the jar!!


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Nov 28, 2008)

Pokahontas said:


> I made my order. I got a few things that I haven't tried yet as well as some of my staples. I can't wait to get my Almond Glaze cuz I'm scraping the bottom of the jar!!


How do you use your Glaze? For braiding? And, your hair is absolutely GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## Vshanell (Nov 28, 2008)

Cassandra1975 said:


> How do you use your Glaze? For braiding? And, your hair is absolutely GORGEOUS!!!!


 Thank you!  I swear by it for braid/twist outs.  I use it for everything though....straightened hair, wash n' go's, roller sets.  Love it!


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Nov 28, 2008)

Pokahontas said:


> Thank you! I swear by it for braid/twist outs. I use it for everything though....straightened hair, wash n' go's, roller sets. Love it!


Excellent! I will try it for my twist outs. I can't wait to get my stuff!!


----------



## Gracie (Nov 28, 2008)

OK... 

I just placed my order.  Looking forward to getting all my goodies.

CoCasta Oil 	
SitriNillah Deep Conditioner
Whipped Cream
Vatika Frosting
Almond Glaze
Whipped Gelly


----------



## PuffyBrown (Nov 28, 2008)

This is a dam long thread. I have read half of it. It is too late to be up reading all that. I just purchased Hairveda for the first time. It must work for damn near 1000 posts to be made about it.
I am patiently waiting for USPS.


----------



## *fabulosity* (Nov 28, 2008)

Umm I'm mad you ladies bought up all the hydrasoft spritz... just because it's a dollar don't mean you need 10...roflmao!!!


----------



## candita (Nov 28, 2008)

i was good. I only got the CoCasta Oil and the Vatika Frosting...but's only because I got some stuff from the shescentit sale too! Guess I gotta keep my butt in the apartment on Friday since I spent my $$ online getting my hair goods!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 28, 2008)

I am ordering from the BlackFriday sale page. My thanksgiving code is not working on the PayPal page... I'm I doing something wrong?


ETA:
Oh my bad, wrong sale...  It's late ya'll I'm tryna stay up so I can hit the Kohl's sale in an hour...Imma get some 

I just ordered:

CoCasta Oil
AvoSoya Oil
Shea Aloe Butter 
Whipped Gelly
Almond Glaze
Green Tea Butter

Yay!   CoCasta Oil ... it's making my hair thicker


----------



## TrustMeLove (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm on the hairveda website don't even know what I am looking at or for. It's my addiction product junkie gene which has been under suppression treatment for like 6 months due to this new government drug recently released called RECESSION, BROKENESS. Lol!

I don't know what to get? What am I looking for y'all? I am 4b nappy. I need to keep my hair really moisturized. So good leave in or something for twist..a nice conditioner  ya know in that area. Oh and I am starting to blow dry my hair using a tension method every week. 

What should I buy y'all?


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Nov 28, 2008)

TrustMeLove said:


> I'm on the hairveda website don't even know what I am looking at or for. It's my addiction product junkie gene which has been under suppression treatment for like 6 months due to
> 
> I don't know what to get? What am I looking for y'all? I am 4b nappy. I need to keep my hair really moisturized. So good leave in or something for twist..a nice conditioner  ya know in that area. Oh and I am starting to blow dry my hair using a tension method every week.
> 
> What should I buy y'all?





*Yes*-same here!

what should *WE *buy???  lol


----------



## asummertyme (Nov 28, 2008)

carribean_dream said:


> *Yes*-same here!
> 
> what should *WE *buy??? lol


 sitrinilla condish
vitaka frosting...whipped gelly..almond glaze...cocasta oil...i would say hydro spritz but its all sold out...u can get its back in stock..


----------



## BostonMaria (Nov 28, 2008)

asummertyme said:


> sitrinilla condish
> vitaka frosting...whipped gelly..almond glaze...cocasta oil...i would say hydro spritz but its all sold out...u can get its back in stock..



The Whipped gelly is currently out of stock erplexed I'd check back in a week or so.

I highly recommend the SitriNillah Deep Conditioner and the Whipped Cream. The SitriNillah DC makes my hair feel like butter. The whipped cream made my rollerset hair feel fabulous, plus it smells soooo delicious.


----------



## asummertyme (Nov 28, 2008)

BostonMaria said:


> The almond glaze and whipped gelly is currently out of stock erplexed I'd check back in a week or so.
> 
> I highly recommend the SitriNillah Deep Conditioner and the Whipped Cream. The SitriNillah DC makes my hair feel like butter. The whipped cream made my rollerset hair feel fabulous, plus it smells soooo delicious.


 Oh my dayum!!I wonder if i ordered some whipped cream..i gotta go back and chek..i wanna try that...


----------



## MissMusic (Nov 28, 2008)

carribean_dream said:


> *Yes*-same here!
> 
> what should *WE *buy??? lol


 
Read this:
http://hairveda.com/guide.aspx


----------



## BostonMaria (Nov 28, 2008)

asummertyme said:


> Oh my dayum!!I wonder if i ordered some whipped cream..i gotta go back and chek..i wanna try that...



Sorry I made a mistake, the Almond Glaze isn't sold out. The gelly definitely is though. Looks like the whipped cream is still in stock.


----------



## LyndseyJK (Nov 28, 2008)

SO, despite the recession, my PJism is in full effect.  I just ordered maddd items from Hairveda because I've been reading such great reviews on it.  It was only after I paid for everything that I thought "wait.....I'm new in my healthy hair care journey and I dont even know what Ayurvedic is......will these products harm my hair if I'm not doing the whole Ayurvedic  system?"  I mostly stuck to hair oil, butters, DC, etc.


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm being nice and saying that the regular store is back up for Hairveda except conditioners.  I put Hydrasoft in my cart but I am waiting for that new Protein Conditioner before I order again.  I'm trying to make up my mind on the new moisturizer for 4's which I suspect I am but my hair is pretty much moisturized by all of the Hairveda products that I use.  That new moisturizer isn't up yet either.


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 29, 2008)

LyndseyJK said:


> SO, despite the recession, my PJism is in full effect. I just ordered maddd items from Hairveda because I've been reading such great reviews on it. It was only after I paid for everything that I thought "wait.....I'm new in my healthy hair care journey and I dont even know what Ayurvedic is......will these products harm my hair if I'm not doing the whole Ayurvedic system?" I mostly stuck to hair oil, butters, DC, etc.


 
Your hair will be fine.  I use Hairveda without using the whole ayurvedic system and my hair is just fine.


----------



## BostonMaria (Nov 29, 2008)

I justify my PJism by thinking I'm helping and supporting an AA business, helping the economy, and putting great stuff in my hair. Right now I'm looking for an excuse to justify my purse and shoes addiction LOL


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 29, 2008)

BostonMaria said:


> I justify my PJism by thinking I'm helping and supporting an AA business, helping the economy, and putting great stuff in my hair. Right now I'm looking for an excuse to justify my purse and shoes addiction LOL


 
I was thinking that exact thing yesterday.  I bought from Shescentit and Hairveda.  I was supporting two A.A. businesses.  I've bought from Jasmine's and maybe one day Hydratherma Naturals.  I got body products from Shescentit and Jasmine's.  Hair products from Hairveda.


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Nov 29, 2008)

Shay72 said:


> I'm being nice and saying that the regular store is back up for Hairveda except conditioners. I put Hydrasoft in my cart but I am waiting for that new Protein Conditioner before I order again. *I'm trying to make up my mind on the new moisturizer for 4's which I suspect I am but my hair is pretty much moisturized by all of the Hairveda products that I use. *That new moisturizer isn't up yet either.


Ooooo dang, I forgot about that! Ugh, now I gotta buy something else!


----------



## asummertyme (Nov 29, 2008)

So I see that the Hydrosoft is back at regular price...i guess he just allotted a special amount for 1 buck on BF..


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 29, 2008)

asummertyme said:


> So I see that the Hydrosoft is back at regular price...i guess he just allotted a special amount for 1 buck on BF..


 
That's what I was thinking too.  She was only gonna let so many be sold for $1.  Now what I need for her to do is put them new products up so I can order again and have my shipping combined!


----------



## TrustMeLove (Nov 29, 2008)

Main reason I had trouble ordering yesterday was..I couldn't read the ingredients. Plus I am suppose to stay away from online stores..2009 resolution. So I was like foggetta about it. Now the ingredients want to be listed....when the price is up.,..Great!


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 7, 2008)

Hairveda ladies I need your help! I'm looking for suggestions. All though Hairveda is my line and there are no substitutes I want to develop some back ups just in case. I'm thinking of stuff that I can go and get at Trader Joe's, Whole Foods, Target, or Ulta. Meaning I can walk out my door and get it and use it til my Hairveda stuff arrives. I'm actually good for now I just want to be prepared. I prefer natural/natural based/organic products. This list includes stuff that I currently use and stuff that's on the way. OMG I use almost her entire line but here goes:

Moist 24/7--I use this as my moisturizing conditioner, co wash conditioner
Moist PRO--light protein conditioner
Almond glaze--grease my hair
Whipped Cream--daily moisturizer, baggying
Sitranillah--Deep conditioner
Whipped gelly--wash & gos
Hydrasoft spritz--daily for wet bunning
Avosoya oil--I'm switching that to my body oil. I guess I could always use coconut oil as a back up
Cocasta & Shikaki oil--I guess maybe I could use evoo or coconut oil
Amala & Shikaki Shampoo--maybe bentonite or my Mizani chelating & clarifying poo
Shea Aloe Mousse (that might not be the totally correct name)--I plan to use this as a heavy moisturizer for my skin. I just have to make sure to keep this in stock bc this is replacing something from Carol's daughter that is no longer made.
Asha Omega Nourishing Oil
Methi Sativa Deep Conditioning Tea (will be available this month)--protein treatment
Vatika Frosting--use as a pre poo, maybe can use coconut oil as the back up

TIA


----------



## PuffyBrown (Dec 7, 2008)

You don't need all that stuff. You need to give me some.



Shay72 said:


> Hairveda ladies I need your help! I'm looking for suggestions. All though Hairveda is my line and there are no substitutes I want to develop some back ups just in case. I'm thinking of stuff that I can go and get at Trader Joe's, Whole Foods, Target, or Ulta. Meaning I can walk out my door and get it and use it til my Hairveda stuff arrives. I'm actually good for now I just want to be prepared. I prefer natural/natural based/organic products. This list includes stuff that I currently use and stuff that's on the way. OMG I use almost her entire line but here goes:
> 
> Moist 24/7--I use this as my moisturizing conditioner, co wash conditioner
> Moist PRO--light protein conditioner
> ...


----------



## MichL (Dec 7, 2008)

Shay72 said:


> Hairveda ladies I need your help! I'm looking for suggestions. All though Hairveda is my line and there are no substitutes I want to develop some back ups just in case. I'm thinking of stuff that I can go and get at Trader Joe's, Whole Foods, Target, or Ulta. Meaning I can walk out my door and get it and use it til my Hairveda stuff arrives. I'm actually good for now I just want to be prepared. I prefer natural/natural based/organic products. This list includes stuff that I currently use and stuff that's on the way. OMG I use almost her entire line but here goes:
> 
> Moist 24/7--I use this as my moisturizing conditioner, co wash conditioner
> Moist PRO--light protein conditioner
> ...




Your list sounds like mine! I've been looking for easily accessible backups too, mainly to substitute for my Moist 24/7 and Sitrinillah. The only somewhat comparable product I've found so far is Organix Nourishing Coconut Milk Instant Repair Treatment. Its not totally organic and it has egg white protein (the Moist 24/7 and Sitrinillah are protein free,) but the protein is very low on the list and my protein-sensitive hair has not been affected by it. It has a similar consistency as the Sitrinillah, and works pretty well in the moisturizing department. I found it at Target (and bought out the entire stock on the shelf yesterday  ). I'm low on Sitrinillah and Moist 24/7, so I'll be using the Organix DC until my Hairveda Black Friday purchases come in. 

And in place of Vatika Frosting, I use EVCO.


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 7, 2008)

PuffyBrown said:


> You don't need all that stuff. You need to give me some.


I knew someone would come up in here and say that !!



MichL said:


> Your list sounds like mine! I've been looking for easily accessible backups too, mainly to substitute for my Moist 24/7 and Sitrinillah. The only somewhat comparable product I've found so far is Organix Nourishing Coconut Milk Instant Repair Treatment. Its not totally organic and it has egg white protein (the Moist 24/7 and Sitrinillah are protein free,) but the protein is very low on the list and my protein-sensitive hair has not been affected by it. It has a similar consistency as the Sitrinillah, and works pretty well in the moisturizing department. I found it at Target (and bought out the entire stock on the shelf yesterday  ). I'm low on Sitrinillah and Moist 24/7, so I'll be using the Organix DC until my Hairveda Black Friday purchases come in.
> 
> And in place of Vatika Frosting, I use EVCO.


 
Thank you so much! Especially since I'm trying to dc 3x/wk now.  I tend to be heavy handed too.


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 8, 2008)

Patiently awaiting my Hairveda purchase of 11/29 *crying*

OK so my husband asked me today to please wash his hair and make it smell like mine. He loves how the Hairveda makes me smell... and I love the attention! LOL So I washed his hair with my new Inecto coconut shampoo. It was only $6 at Ulta and smells so good. Then I put DevaCare One Conditioner. Then I detangled (his hair is about 4a) and did a nice ponytail on him. Oh and I smoothed his hair back and put Shescenit shea butter on his hair...

NOTICE I DID NOT PUT ANY OF MY HAIRVEDA PRODUCTS ON HIM. He must've lost his mind if he thought I was going to share with him. Get your own shi......


----------



## CherishGOU (Dec 8, 2008)

Are all of you ladies doing the ayurvedic thing natural?  Are there any relaxed or texlaxed ladies using these products?  How do these products affect your chemically processed hair?


----------



## Eisani (Dec 8, 2008)

BostonMaria said:


> Patiently awaiting my Hairveda purchase of 11/29 *crying*
> 
> OK so my husband asked me today to please wash his hair and make it smell like mine. He loves how the Hairveda makes me smell... and I love the attention! LOL So I washed his hair with my new Inecto coconut shampoo. It was only $6 at Ulta and smells so good. Then I put DevaCare One Conditioner. Then I detangled (his hair is about 4a) and did a nice ponytail on him. Oh and I smoothed his hair back and put Shescenit shea butter on his hair...
> 
> NOTICE I DID NOT PUT ANY OF MY HAIRVEDA PRODUCTS ON HIM. He must've lost his mind if he thought I was going to share with him. Get your own shi......


  You're as bad as I am w/my stuff!! Don't play, if ya want some, order it!



CherishGOU said:


> Are all of you ladies doing the ayurvedic thing natural?  Are there any relaxed or texlaxed ladies using these products?  How do these products affect your chemically processed hair?


I was texlaxed when I first started using her products and have been hooked ever since.


----------



## asummertyme (Dec 8, 2008)

anyone else heard from hairveda's balckfriday sale??????? wonder when my ship will come in...lol


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Dec 8, 2008)

BostonMaria said:


> Patiently awaiting my Hairveda purchase of 11/29 *crying*
> 
> OK so my husband asked me today to please wash his hair and make it smell like mine. He loves how the Hairveda makes me smell... and I love the attention! LOL So I washed his hair with my new Inecto coconut shampoo. It was only $6 at Ulta and smells so good. Then I put DevaCare One Conditioner. Then I detangled (his hair is about 4a) and did a nice ponytail on him. Oh and I smoothed his hair back and put Shescenit shea butter on his hair...
> 
> NOTICE I DID NOT PUT ANY OF MY HAIRVEDA PRODUCTS ON HIM. He must've lost his mind if he thought I was going to share with him. Get your own shi......



LMAO!!!!!


----------



## chitowngal330 (Dec 8, 2008)

I just got my Black Friday order and am DC with Strinillah as we speak!!


----------



## MizzBrown (Dec 9, 2008)

chitowngal330 said:


> I just got my Black Friday order and am DC with Strinillah as we speak!!


 
Bout to call you outta yo name cause that pissed me off so much!...

Where is MY Black Friday order??


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 9, 2008)

CherishGOU said:


> Are all of you ladies doing the ayurvedic thing natural? Are there any relaxed or texlaxed ladies using these products? How do these products affect your chemically processed hair?


 
I'm relaxed and my hair loves this stuff.  I've been using it since I relaxed on Sept 1 and through this 14 week stretch (so far).  I'm actually dc'ing right now with Sitranillah.  Yeah, I know its late.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Dec 9, 2008)

asummertyme said:


> anyone else heard from hairveda's balckfriday sale??????? wonder when my ship will come in...lol


 
 I know. If anything, we should have had ours first since we were the ones who got all the Hydrasoft Spritz's those first couple of minutes


----------



## asummertyme (Dec 9, 2008)

Forever in Bloom said:


> I know. If anything, we should have had ours first since we were the ones who got all the Hydrasoft Spritz's those first couple of minutes


 HELLLOOO... thats what i was thinking...they fooled us huh!?


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Dec 9, 2008)

asummertyme said:


> HELLLOOO... thats what i was thinking...they fooled us huh!?


 
That's the thing about PayPal. 

I used to sell products on eBay for a company I worked for and we used PayPal. When you pull up the orders, the last orders are seen first. I would usually print out copies of the orders until I got to the very first order. I would flip the stack over and ship to the people who actually placed their orders first  

You pretty much have to wait until all orders come through, then do it this way. If you just try to go to the page where the first orders begin, you have to keep pressing the back and forward button to get back to that first page. Sounds weird, but that was the annoying part I had to put up with when I had an excessive amount of orders.


----------



## MizzBrown (Dec 9, 2008)

Forever in Bloom said:


> That's the thing about PayPal.
> 
> I used to sell products on eBay for a company I worked for and we used PayPal. *When you pull up the orders, the last orders are seen first.* I would usually print out copies of the orders until I got to the very first order. I would flip the stack over and ship to the people who actually placed their orders first
> 
> You pretty much have to wait until all orders come through, then do it this way. If you just try to go to the page where the first orders begin, you have to keep pressing the back and forward button to get back to that first page. Sounds weird, but that was the annoying part I had to put up with when I had an excessive amount of orders.


 
That's not nice at all...I want my stuff.


----------



## Shaley (Dec 9, 2008)

MizzBrown said:


> My Whipped Cream came today. You should've seen me tearing up the package.
> 
> Smells good, almost tempted to wash my hair just to try it but i put some on my dry hair, sealed with Cocasta oil and did a dry rollerset.
> 
> ...



Did you ever try this as a leave-in on wet hair for you rollersets? If so, how was it?

Or has anyone else tried the whipped cream as a leave-in for rollersets?


----------



## joytimes10 (Dec 9, 2008)

Shay72 said:


> I'm relaxed and my hair loves this stuff. I've been using it since I relaxed on Sept 1 and through this 14 week stretch (so far). I'm actually dc'ing right now with Sitranillah. Yeah, I know its late.


 

, Yep!!  I'm relaxed, a bit past SL and my last relaxer was 06/27/08, so this is my 24th week in this stretch.  I'm relaxing on 12/20/08.   The 24/7 condish(use this as a leave in and for co-washes) and Sitranillah is a most have.  I have tried a bunch of other moisturizers during this stretch, from Hair mayo, ORS paks, to oil rinsing ( lost a small cat).  Usually, I saturate my hair w/ Sitranillah and Vatikva (sp) Frosting and cover with a plastic cap and go to bed.  In the AM, my hair is managable and easy to detangle during rinsing.  Then I bun and run, all done!


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Dec 9, 2008)

joytimes10 said:


> , Yep!! I'm relaxed, a bit past SL and my last relaxer was 06/27/08, so this is my 24th week in this stretch. I'm relaxing on 12/20/08. The 24/7 condish(use this as a leave in and for co-washes) and Sitranillah is a most have. I have tried a bunch of other moisturizers during this stretch, from Hair mayo, ORS paks, to oil rinsing *( lost a small cat)*. Usually, I saturate my hair w/ Sitranillah and Vatikva (sp) Frosting and cover with a plastic cap and go to bed. In the AM, my hair is managable and easy to detangle during rinsing. Then I bun and run, all done!


 
Was it that bad?


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 9, 2008)

Chardai said:


> Did you ever try this as a leave-in on wet hair for you rollersets? If so, how was it?
> 
> Or has anyone else tried the whipped cream as a leave-in for rollersets?



Yes I do!  I apply the whipped cream after my leave-in. I part my hair in 2 or 4 sections and apply it all over. My hair comes out buttery soft when my rollerset hair is dry. I love it. Just make sure to still use a heat protectant if you're also going to flatiron.



Forever in Bloom said:


> That's the thing about PayPal.
> 
> I used to sell products on eBay for a company I worked for and we used PayPal. When you pull up the orders, the last orders are seen first. I would usually print out copies of the orders until I got to the very first order. I would flip the stack over and ship to the people who actually placed their orders first
> 
> You pretty much have to wait until all orders come through, then do it this way. If you just try to go to the page where the first orders begin, you have to keep pressing the back and forward button to get back to that first page. Sounds weird, but that was the annoying part I had to put up with when I had an excessive amount of orders.



I actually lost sleep over this post! It made me so angry! LOL  I want my stuff!  I'll be patient and wait.  Next time there is an insane sale I'll wait till the last minute so I don't have to be LAST to get my stuff.


----------



## joytimes10 (Dec 9, 2008)

Forever in Bloom said:


> Was it that bad?


 
It really was.  I cried in the shower for the 1st time in the whole 24 month stretch.  I'll stick with Hairveda!


----------



## joytimes10 (Dec 9, 2008)

Forever in Bloom said:


> Was it that bad?


 


BostonMaria said:


> Yes I do! I apply the whipped cream after my leave-in. I part my hair in 2 or 4 sections and apply it all over. My hair comes out buttery soft when my rollerset hair is dry. I love it. Just make sure to still use a heat protectant if you're also going to flatiron.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually lost sleep over this post! It made me so angry! LOL I want my stuff! I'll be patient and wait. Next time there is an insane sale I'll wait till the last minute so I don't have to be LAST to get my stuff.


 
I know it's frustrating waiting, b/c these products are so great.  I can't wait to order the whipped cream.  Hang in there


----------



## Eisani (Dec 9, 2008)

I really don't think she does her orders that way though (last-first). I think she prints them or goes thru and fulfills according to when they were received. Even if you _think_ you were the first to order, you probably weren't. Think of all the other boards that know about her products too...

Anyhoo, Joytimes10 I feel you on the Moist 24/7 and Sitrinillah helping during the stretch! I bought 2 of the 41 oz jars of Sitrinillah when they were being liquidated (and I'ma KEEP saying it ) and ordered a gallon of Moist 24/7 last month. These are major, major staples for me .


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 9, 2008)

joytimes10 said:


> I know it's frustrating waiting, b/c these products are so great.  I can't wait to order the whipped cream.  Hang in there



I can't.... breathe! LOL  You don't understand! Someone commented on my hair smelling so good so I let that person have my ONLY bottle of Whipped Cream. I think I was having a mental breakdown or something, what was I thinking? Anyway now I am sad 



Eisani said:


> I really don't think she does her orders that way though (last-first). I think she prints them or goes thru and fulfills according to when they were received. Even if you _think_ you were the first to order, you probably weren't. Think of all the other boards that know about her products too....



*How dare you! *LOL 
Well I know I wasn't first per say, but I was one of the nutty people that ordered at midnight that faithful 11/28.  I keep seeing people post that they got their stuff and that they ordered after the sale. I'm just depressed *dries tears with Eisani's shirt*


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 9, 2008)

Eisani said:


> I really don't think she does her orders that way though (last-first). I think she prints them or goes thru and fulfills according to when they were received. Even if you _think_ you were the first to order, you probably weren't. Think of all the other boards that know about her products too...
> 
> Anyhoo, Joytimes10 I feel you on the Moist 24/7 and Sitrinillah helping during the stretch! I bought 2 of the 41 oz jars of Sitrinillah when they were being liquidated (and I'ma KEEP saying it ) and ordered a gallon of Moist 24/7 last month. These are major, major staples for me .


 
Um yeah I'm glad you keep mentioning that..........

I've said this before we're on here talking about her products like we're addicted.  Looking like Tyrone from the Dave Chapelle show.  Matter of fact I think awhile back someone did post him in this thread.


----------



## MizzBrown (Dec 9, 2008)

Chardai said:


> Did you ever try this as a leave-in on wet hair for you rollersets? If so, how was it?
> 
> Or has anyone else tried the whipped cream as a leave-in for rollersets?


 
I DID! 

And now i want to throw out all my other leave-ins. Even my infamous Salerm21. Already gave away my NTM Silk leave-in.

Works really well on my wet hair. I used a couple pumps on each section mixed with a dab of CHI silk and then a good pump for my ends and then put a pump of Cocasta oil on the ends to seal & i rollerset as normal.

Didn't weigh my curls down, hair was still shiny and moist.  Not gonna buy anymore commercial leave-ins anymore.

I noticed that using this as a leave-in did NOT make my ends super frizzy like the other leave-ins do once i comb it out and attempt a wrap.

Whipped cream is my new leave-in!! Glad i ordered that second bottle at the BF sale.


----------



## Blkrose (Dec 9, 2008)

I received my Black Friday order yesterday. I allowed my sister to smell the Vatika Frosting and when she said could she use some I almost cut her hand off trying to get it back before she touched it .......thats mean huh (hanging head in shame).


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Dec 9, 2008)

Blkrose said:


> I received my Black Friday order yesterday. I allowed my sister to smell the Vatika Frosting and *when she said could she use some I almost cut her hand off trying to get it back before she touched it *.......thats mean huh (hanging head in shame).


It happens! 

She knows you didn't really mean it.


----------



## Shaley (Dec 9, 2008)

MizzBrown said:


> I DID!
> 
> And now i want to throw out all my other leave-ins. Even my infamous Salerm21. Already gave away my NTM Silk leave-in.
> 
> ...





BostonMaria said:


> Yes I do!  I apply the whipped cream after my leave-in. I part my hair in 2 or 4 sections and apply it all over. My hair comes out buttery soft when my rollerset hair is dry. I love it. Just make sure to still use a heat protectant if you're also going to flatiron.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually lost sleep over this post! It made me so angry! LOL  I want my stuff!  I'll be patient and wait.  Next time there is an insane sale I'll wait till the last minute so I don't have to be LAST to get my stuff.



Thanks Ladies! I'm going to try this, this weekend. Hope I get the same results... Hope it doesn't weigh my hair down.


----------



## Eisani (Dec 9, 2008)

BostonMaria said:


> I can't.... breathe! LOL You don't understand! Someone commented on my hair smelling so good so I let that person have my ONLY bottle of Whipped Cream. I think I was having a mental breakdown or something, what was I thinking? Anyway now I am sad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 stay strong, you'll get your stuff 



Shay72 said:


> Um yeah I'm glad you keep mentioning that..........
> 
> I've said this before we're on here talking about her products like we're addicted. Looking like Tyrone from the Dave Chapelle show. Matter of fact I think awhile back someone did post him in this thread.


  Girl I had a bit of a neck itch and scratch going on when I realized how much dd has been using the Whipped Gelly . Time to re-up and get her her OWN supply!


----------



## Toy (Dec 9, 2008)

OOH WE!! I tried the whipped cream ends hydration that stuff is wonderful keeps those ends in line


----------



## seashell (Dec 9, 2008)

Girl I had a bit of a neck itch and scratch going on when I realized how much dd has been using the Whipped Gelly . Time to re-up and get her *her OWN supply!*[/QUOTE]

I know what you mean.
I got some for my dd when I ordered from the black Friday sale.
Oh yeah...got my package yesterday.


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 9, 2008)

Someone send me 2 pumps of WB. I will send it back once I get mines. PLLLLEEEASSSSEEEE!


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 9, 2008)

Eisani said:


> Girl I had a bit of a neck itch and scratch going on when I realized how much dd has been using the Whipped Gelly . Time to re-up and get her her OWN supply!


 
! I ain't gonna lie--I almost broke down crying 2x on Black Friday.  Once when I couldn't get online for a minute then again when I realized I missed out on Hydrasoft. I've got issues.  Well they say knowing is half the battle, right? I'm feening (sp?) for the new protein deep conditioner that isn't out yet too.


----------



## MizzBrown (Dec 9, 2008)

What is this rumor that she's coming out with a new moisturizer too? Who has to the scoop on that?


----------



## chebaby (Dec 9, 2008)

well i got my whipped cream like three days ago. i like this new formula better than the old one but i must say i would have been happier if she kept both formulas. this one is so much thicker and because of that i can use it on my dry relaxed hair. the old one i only used on my wet buns. i will say though, although its VERY moisturizing and im asuming it will help me get through this harsh winter, it does not at all give shine. in fact i feel like it takes away my shine. but i can deal with that since its so moisturizing.


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 9, 2008)

MizzBrown said:


> What is this rumor that she's coming out with a new moisturizer too? Who has to the scoop on that?


 
I believe it is called Dulcis Creme.  It is for 4a/b.  She is waiting to bring it out bc she wants to reformulate it.  She didn't like the way the last batch turned out while testing it out.


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 9, 2008)

Eisani said:


> stay strong, you'll get your stuff
> 
> *Girl I had a bit of a neck itch and scratch going on when I realized how much dd has been using the Whipped Gelly* . Time to re-up and get her her OWN supply!



Like this?


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 9, 2008)

Eisani said:


> *I bought 2 of the 41 oz jars of Sitrinillah when they were being liquidated (and I'ma KEEP saying it ) and ordered a gallon of Moist 24/7 last month. *


----------



## MizzBrown (Dec 9, 2008)

Am I considered a little "off" if I keep my Hairveda products on my bathroom counter but all my other hair products are in a storage basket in another room? 

Like they aren't good enough.....trying to make other folks co-wash so i can downsize my stash and stick to one product line.


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Dec 10, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


>


----------



## Eisani (Dec 10, 2008)

BostonMaria said:


> Like this?


 'zactly!!


MonaLisa said:


>



 this thread is hilarious and u are crazy  !!


----------



## chitowngal330 (Dec 10, 2008)

Does anyone add things to their Sitrinillah?  I was thinking off adding some EVOO or honey ...  

Also, how are you ladies using the Whipped Gelly?


----------



## Shaley (Dec 10, 2008)

Does anyone else *LOVE* the *Green Tea Butter*? Oh my gosh! I used it last night and I can't believe the shine, moisture, and softness it instantly gave. And it did not weigh my fine hair down.

I also tried the whipped jelly on my edges and really like it. Not to soft, not to hard.

I'll be trying the whipped cream this weekend with my rollerset.


----------



## chebaby (Dec 10, 2008)

Chardai said:


> Does anyone else *LOVE* the *Green Tea Butter*? Oh my gosh! I used it last night and I can't believe the shine, moisture, and softness it instantly gave. And it did not weigh my fine hair down.
> 
> I also tried the whipped jelly on my edges and really like it. Not to soft, not to hard.
> 
> I'll be trying the whipped cream this weekend with my rollerset.


 yes i love the green tea butter. like an idiot i traded mine for the qhemet heavy cream, what a mistake that was.


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 10, 2008)

MizzBrown said:


> Am I considered a little "off" if I keep my Hairveda products on my bathroom counter but all my other hair products are in a storage basket in another room?
> 
> Like they aren't good enough.....trying to make other folks co-wash so i can downsize my stash and stick to one product line.



We're all a little off  This thread has almost 1000 pages dedicated to Hairveda for heaven's sake LOL  

When I grow up I wanna own a gallon of Moist 24/7 like Eisani 

You guys need to stop posting about your packages! Its going to be 2 weeks since I bought my products and not even an email from Paypal saying my stuff has been shipped  Excuse me as I wipe this fake tear...
Did anybody get an email or did you just receive your product and that's it?


----------



## Jenaee (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm fuming....apparently the USPS has lost my package. I received my notification from paypal with my tracking # on friday. I looked today and it said it was delivered yesterday. However, no package. No slip saying its at the post office. Nothing. I'm gonna go to the post office in the morning and I'm praying its there.


----------



## asummertyme (Dec 10, 2008)

Jenaee said:


> I'm fuming....apparently the USPS has lost my package. I received my notification from paypal with my tracking # on friday. I looked today and it said it was delivered yesterday. However, no package. No slip saying its at the post office. Nothing. I'm gonna go to the post office in the morning and I'm praying its there.


 its prolly at ur post office..my PO does that all the time too me..no slip in sight but they say it was attempted to be delivered...


----------



## asummertyme (Dec 10, 2008)

BostonMaria said:


> We're all a little off  This thread has almost 1000 pages dedicated to Hairveda for heaven's sake LOL
> 
> When I grow up I wanna own a gallon of Moist 24/7 like Eisani
> 
> ...


 girl, i am like u...awaiting my ever so precious gifts from HV...


----------



## Jenaee (Dec 10, 2008)

asummertyme said:


> its prolly at ur post office..my PO does that all the time too me..no slip in sight but they say it was attempted to be delivered...



Goodness I hope ur right. I don't wanna have to turn it out at the post office over my Hairveda LOL


----------



## michaela (Dec 10, 2008)

BostonMaria said:


> We're all a little off  This thread has almost 1000 pages dedicated to Hairveda for heaven's sake LOL
> 
> When I grow up I wanna own a gallon of Moist 24/7 like Eisani
> 
> ...


 

i still have not recieved an email either


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 10, 2008)

I have all my packages sent to my job. There are cameras everywhere and if somebody dared to steal it I would know who it was and go all Ninja on them

Hiiyah! Right on the neck LOL


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 10, 2008)

chitowngal330 said:


> Does anyone add things to their Sitrinillah? I was thinking off adding some EVOO or honey ...
> 
> Also, how are you ladies using the Whipped Gelly?


 
I add a couple of butters I have to it of some of my Camila or Avocado oil to it to help tame my 4a's


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 10, 2008)

michaela said:


> i still have not recieved an email either


You should get a free something, this is the 1000th post !!


----------



## Vshanell (Dec 11, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> You should get a free something, this is the 1000th post !!


 Ummm.....maybe *I* should get it free.  I'm just sayin'.

I kid, I kid.


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Dec 11, 2008)

Just got my shipping notice email for the stuff I ordered on Black Friday! 

I suspect all of us that ordered will get the notices soon.


----------



## Jenaee (Dec 11, 2008)

Update: I, not USPS, found my package. The postman left it outside of my building and some nice person brought it inside for me. Now I'm off to enjoy my products


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Dec 11, 2008)

Cassandra1975 said:


> Just got my shipping notice email for the stuff I ordered on Black Friday!
> 
> I suspect all of us that ordered will get the notices soon.


 
Me too  Phew! I haven't been able to wash my hair since the sale 
Since going natural, my hair has not any kind of odor - no matter how long I go without soap and water  I just need my Hairveda!!


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Dec 11, 2008)

Pokahontas said:


> Ummm.....maybe *I* should get it free. I'm just sayin'.
> 
> I kid, I kid.


 
I agree. You're the genius that started this all  If I hadn't read this thread, I still would have been using products that didn't work. I thank you, m'dear.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Dec 11, 2008)

Jenaee said:


> Update: I, not USPS, found my package. The postman left it outside of my building and some nice person brought it inside for me. Now I'm off to enjoy my products


 
Oh I know you're happy


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 11, 2008)

Forever in Bloom said:


> I agree. You're the genius that started this all  If I hadn't read this thread, I still would have been using products that didn't work. I thank you, m'dear.


 
ITA! If you hadn't said it first I would have said the exact same thing.  Thank you so much Pokahontas!


----------



## asummertyme (Dec 11, 2008)

Pokahontas said:


> Ummm.....maybe *I* should get it free. I'm just sayin'.
> 
> I kid, I kid.


I think u do deserve a few freebies for biggin up her products and putting errr body on to it..


----------



## Vshanell (Dec 12, 2008)

asummertyme said:


> I think u do deserve a few freebies for biggin up her products and putting errr body on to it..


 Lol, I was kiddin' though.  I did the review because I loved the products and I totally wanted to share with you guys like I do with everything else I love.  I had no idea it would blow up this big though!  I know BJ is puttin' in some serious work.  

(I would never turn down any freebies though.........kidding! HA!)

I can't wait until my Black Friday order gets here!  I've been trying to use up stuff like mad so I can make some room.


----------



## beans4reezy (Dec 12, 2008)

I just placed an order for mine two days ago and I am salivating!! How soon do you get a shipping confirmation after placing an order??


----------



## Vshanell (Dec 12, 2008)

OMG, my package JUST came!  Uhh, bye yall.....I got something to do.


----------



## Covergirl5906 (Dec 12, 2008)

beans4reezy said:


> I just placed an order for mine two days ago and I am salivating!! How soon do you get a shipping confirmation after placing an order??


 

I would like to know this too....I gave in and ordered some things from the blackfriday sale and have yet to receive any email or any products erplexed


----------



## MichL (Dec 12, 2008)

Covergirl5906 said:


> I would like to know this too....I gave in and ordered some things from the blackfriday sale and have yet to receive any email or any products erplexed



There's a message on Hairveda.net that any orders placed between Nov 28th (Black Friday) and Dec. 10 will take two weeks to process. And that's processing time BEFORE the order is shipped (not two weeks until you receive it.)  

I'm hoping shipping notifications will start going out for the rest of the Black Friday orders soon, since it was 2 weeks yesterday. It normally takes 3 days for me to receive my order after I get that shipping notification email. 

HTH


----------



## asummertyme (Dec 12, 2008)

MichL said:


> *There's a message on Hairveda.net that any orders placed between Nov 28th (Black Friday) and Dec. 10 will take two weeks to process. And that's processing time BEFORE the order is shipped (not two weeks until you receive it.) *
> 
> I'm hoping shipping notifications will start going out for the rest of the Black Friday orders soon, since it was 2 weeks yesterday. It normally takes 3 days for me to receive my order after I get that shipping notification email.
> 
> HTH


 Dang..I am glad u posted this..I emailed BJ and she didnt respond, I was hoping to hear something by now...hopefully soon...


----------



## Covergirl5906 (Dec 12, 2008)

MichL said:


> There's a message on Hairveda.net that any orders placed between Nov 28th (Black Friday) and Dec. 10 will take two weeks to process. And that's processing time BEFORE the order is shipped (not two weeks until you receive it.)
> 
> I'm hoping shipping notifications will start going out for the rest of the Black Friday orders soon, since it was 2 weeks yesterday. It normally takes 3 days for me to receive my order after I get that shipping notification email.
> 
> HTH


 

thanks...that means I should hear from them soon ...


----------



## TdotGirl (Dec 12, 2008)

I can't wait until I get my stuff. It would take even longer since I live so far


----------



## beans4reezy (Dec 12, 2008)

MichL said:


> There's a message on Hairveda.net that any orders placed between Nov 28th (Black Friday) and Dec. 10 will take two weeks to process. And that's processing time BEFORE the order is shipped (not two weeks until you receive it.)
> 
> I'm hoping shipping notifications will start going out for the rest of the Black Friday orders soon, since it was 2 weeks yesterday. It normally takes 3 days for me to receive my order after I get that shipping notification email.
> 
> HTH


Ok, So I will be patient and use my other crap up because it seems I may be waiting a little while. BTW, Cathy Howse's Lotion Creme Moisturizer leaves much to be desired (by me of course). I use it and seal with jojoba oil and by the end of the day, my hair is thirsty, crying for some more moisture! Here's hoping HairVeda gives better results!! Commmme on Shea Butter!


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 12, 2008)

I emailed BJ and haven't received a response. I still haven't received my products from the 11/28 sale. I have received an email either. Oh and today I ran out of the whipped gelly *crying*


----------



## Vshanell (Dec 12, 2008)

OMG, the 24/7 Moist Condition smells ......and the AvoSoya as well.

I think I will use the 24/7 as a leave in.  There's no way I can wash that yummyness out.  Does anyone else use it like that?

As I use my new products I will add my reviews of them to my original post.


----------



## mezzogirl (Dec 12, 2008)

Maaann, you guys made me make an impulse buy.  Really, I just read this and placed an order.  Paypal makes it too easy.


----------



## Eisani (Dec 12, 2008)

Pokahontas said:


> OMG, the 24/7 Moist Condition smells ......and the AvoSoya as well.
> 
> I think I will use the *24/7 as a leave in*. There's no way I can wash that yummyness out. Does anyone else use it like that?
> 
> As I use my new products I will add my reviews of them to my original post.


 This is why I had to get a gallon . I love it to cowash, but it's the best leave in!


----------



## Eisani (Dec 12, 2008)

BostonMaria said:


> I emailed BJ and haven't received a response. I still haven't received my products from the 11/28 sale. I have received an email either. Oh and today I ran out of the whipped gelly *crying*


 2 wks to process your order, not receive it. Today is two weeks, no? Be patient, I'm thinking you'll probably get your delivery confirmation this weekend and your stuff early next week .


----------



## Vshanell (Dec 12, 2008)

Eisani said:


> This is why I had to get a gallon . I love it to cowash, but it's the best leave in!


 A gallon?, hee hee.  I can see why though....I can't stop sniffing the bottle.  I have it sitting right here beside me and I keep peeking over in the box smiling.  I'm so goofy.

I can't wait to use it.  I wish I hadn't just washed my hair yesterday.  I think it will be perfect to use as a leave-in for my wash n' go's.


----------



## ycj (Dec 12, 2008)

I am in the same boat as you, I ordered 5 of there products on the same day as you and emailed them to ask about them yesterday and have not received a response back. I think that is not a good way of doing business.  I am very disappointed to say the least.  I even called the no. on the site for customer service and got a recording stating the no. was no longer in service. What's up with this sh**! I don't have money like that to just throw away on air!


----------



## Eisani (Dec 12, 2008)

Pokahontas said:


> A gallon?, hee hee. I can see why though....I can't stop sniffing the bottle. I have it sitting right here beside me and I keep peeking over in the box smiling. I'm so goofy.
> 
> I can't wait to use it. I wish I hadn't just washed my hair yesterday. I think it will be perfect to use as a leave-in for my *wash n' go's*.


  exactly! Even when I'm bunning I use it. 

I love the way her stuff smells, it gives the user a unique edge. I mean, where I live anyway, I don't really have to worry about someone walking in smelling like me unless I've put them up on it, or they're on these hair boards


----------



## ycj (Dec 12, 2008)

BostonMaria said:


> I emailed BJ and haven't received a response. I still haven't received my products from the 11/28 sale. I have received an email either. Oh and today I ran out of the whipped gelly *crying*


 
I am in the same situation as you. I ordered 5 of the products which I have been very eager to try on the 28th of Nov. and still have not received them or any email informing me of my order. I also called the customer service no. and got a recording stating the no. was no longer in service. What the f***!  I am very disappointed in their customer service. But I will somehow find out what's going on with my order or demand a refund!


----------



## Eisani (Dec 12, 2008)

ycj said:


> I am in the same boat as you, I ordered 5 of there products on the same day as you and emailed them to ask about them yesterday and have not received a response back. I think that is not a good way of doing business. I am very disappointed to say the least. I even called the no. on the site for customer service and got a recording stating the no. was no longer in service. What's up with this sh**! I don't have money like that to just throw away on air!


 
Have you looked on her site and the several posts here about her turnaround time? Not to be funny, but I see you're pretty new. Just know that BJ is not on some ol' humbug okie doke ish like some other people that have come along and tried to sell their wares. If she hasn't responded to an e-mail you just sent yesterday it could be because they're trying to get all of the orders out to people in a timely manner and haven't had time to answer a question when the answer is already posted on the site AND her blog. She does not conduct her business poorly, and I'm sure it's not an intentional brush off to you or anyone else that has sent her an e-mail inquiry. Ya gotta think beyond LHCF too and realize other boards/people took advantage of the Black Friday sale...It's usually always 2-2.5 wks after a big sale before you get your stuff and your shipping info. I just hope everything is okay w/her and her family and she's just really busy working to get these orders out.

I know I don't stand alone when I say I don't play when it comes to BJ . I'm sorry if your patience has worn thin, but BJ is not even cut like that.


----------



## Covergirl5906 (Dec 12, 2008)

ycj said:


> I am in the same boat as you, I ordered 5 of there products on the same day as you and emailed them to ask about them yesterday and have not received a response back. I think that is not a good way of doing business. I am very disappointed to say the least. I even called the no. on the site for customer service and got a recording stating the no. was no longer in service. What's up with this sh**! I don't have money like that to just throw away on air!


 

I feel you...I am just waiting patienty since it is taking 2 weeks to process orders...I personally don't like waiting this long for anything that I order online to come, so I doubt I would order from them again...


----------



## Vshanell (Dec 12, 2008)

Eisani said:


> Have you looked on her site and the several posts here about her turnaround time? Not to be funny, but I see you're pretty new. Just know that BJ is not on some ol' humbug okie doke ish like some other people that have come along and tried to sell their wares. If she hasn't responded to an e-mail you just sent yesterday it could be because they're trying to get all of the orders out to people in a timely manner and haven't had time to answer a question when the answer is already posted on the site AND her blog. She does not conduct her business poorly, and I'm sure it's not an intentional brush off to you or anyone else that has sent her an e-mail inquiry. Ya gotta think beyond LHCF too and realize other boards/people took advantage of the Black Friday sale...It's usually always 2-2.5 wks after a big sale before you get your stuff and your shipping info. I just hope everything is okay w/her and her family and she's just really busy working to get these orders out.
> 
> I know I don't stand alone when I say I don't play when it comes to BJ . I'm sorry if your patience has worn thin, but BJ is not even cut like that.


 I agree.  

I just got my stuff today and I wasn't even trippin' about it anyway because I knew she probably had thousands of orders and I was confident I was gonna get my stuff so don't worry you'll get it.  

I don't see how anyone can expect to get their order in any less than two weeks after a black friday saleerplexed.  I'm sure she probably had more orders than we can imagine.

Her customer service is wonderful and I don't recall anyone having any complaints about it.


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 12, 2008)

Covergirl5906 said:


> I feel you...I am just waiting patienty since it is taking 2 weeks to process orders...I personally don't like waiting this long for anything that I order online to come, so I doubt I would order from them again...



I have no doubt I'll get my order. I just thought I'd at least get an email by now. Lesson learned. I know I'll get it probably next week, but next time there's a big sale I probably won't buy anything. I'm out of the gel and like a fool I gave my only bottle of whipped cream away   Thank God the PJ in me bought a bunch of stuff at Ulta last Saturday. I still have some deep conditioner left as well.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Dec 12, 2008)

BostonMaria said:


> I have no doubt I'll get my order. I just thought I'd at least get an email by now. Lesson learned. I know I'll get it probably next week, but next time there's a big sale I probably won't buy anything. I'm out of the gel and *like a fool I gave my only bottle of whipped cream away*   Thank God the PJ in me bought a bunch of stuff at Ulta last Saturday. I still have some deep conditioner left as well.



The only way someone would've gotten my whipped cream is pry it from my cold dead hands 

I just got my sample pack and I was so excited and looking around like I was going to get mugged at my mailbox  I was going to give away some of it to a friend, but now I feel all selfish and want it all to myself. I did twists last night  with the whipped cream and vatika...I can't wait to use everything else.


----------



## Eisani (Dec 12, 2008)

BostonMaria said:


> I have no doubt I'll get my order. I just thought I'd at least get an email by now. Lesson learned. I know I'll get it probably next week, but next time there's a big sale I probably won't buy anything. I'm out of the gel and like a fool I gave my only bottle of whipped cream away  Thank God the PJ in me bought a bunch of stuff at Ulta last Saturday. I still have some deep conditioner left as well.


 You know you need to buy at least in 2's !! Do you know DD LOST my Whipped Gelly yesterday?! I didn't know she took it to school and some time between class and cheerleading practice, *poof*


----------



## spelmanlocks (Dec 12, 2008)

Eisani said:


> Have you looked on her site and the several posts here about her turnaround time? Not to be funny, but I see you're pretty new. Just know that BJ is not on some ol' humbug okie doke ish like some other people that have come along and tried to sell their wares. If she hasn't responded to an e-mail you just sent yesterday it could be because they're trying to get all of the orders out to people in a timely manner and haven't had time to answer a question when the answer is already posted on the site AND her blog. She does not conduct her business poorly, and I'm sure it's not an intentional brush off to you or anyone else that has sent her an e-mail inquiry. Ya gotta think beyond LHCF too and realize other boards/people took advantage of the Black Friday sale...It's usually always 2-2.5 wks after a big sale before you get your stuff and your shipping info. I just hope everything is okay w/her and her family and she's just really busy working to get these orders out.
> 
> I know I don't stand alone when I say I don't play when it comes to BJ . I'm sorry if your patience has worn thin, but BJ is not even cut like that.


 
BJ is so lucky to have her own personal LHCF bodyguard


----------



## The Princess (Dec 12, 2008)

Well just to say, I had ordered some stuff from her, a week before, the "Black Friday" Sale. Then ordered from the Black Friday sale. She put both of my order together, which I thought was the great and hoping she would do that, therefore I received both boxes at once. She is not the type to do bad business, but like others have noted she has great products, which I feel is worth waiting for. Just to add, I didn't receive my shipping notice until 2 weeks later. Don't worry your stuff will come.


----------



## Eisani (Dec 12, 2008)

spelmanlocks said:


> BJ is so lucky to have her own personal LHCF bodyguard


  Top Flight Security of the world, Craig!!!


----------



## PuffyBrown (Dec 12, 2008)

Yeah!  I got my shipping notification yesterday!
Cannot wait, I have been drooling over this thread for days.


----------



## letitgrow0702 (Dec 12, 2008)

I got my whipped cream today. You ladies were not exagerating when you said this still smells good. I keep sniffing my hand LOL. Once I take my braids out I will be back with a review. I might use some on DD's hair tomm.


----------



## ackee walk (Dec 12, 2008)

dang it. i may have to try this stuff out. off to do a search on some of these products...

in the mean time-- for the ladies who have tried both shescentit products and hairveda products, which one of these product lines is the most moisturizing? these cold NYC winter days are killing my tresses and none of my current products are cutting it


----------



## ScorpionQueen (Dec 12, 2008)

I got mine today..took 2 weeks from when I ordered. I got whipped shea aloe butter, Asha Omega Scalp Nourishing Oil, Whipped Gelly, Whipped Green Tea Herbal Butter. Everything smells GREAT, I can't wait to use it tomorrow..


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 12, 2008)

KCcurly said:


> The only way someone would've gotten my whipped cream is pry it from my cold dead hands
> 
> I just got my sample pack and I was so excited and looking around like I was going to get mugged at my mailbox  I was going to give away some of it to a friend, but now I feel all selfish and want it all to myself. I did twists last night  with the whipped cream and vatika...I can't wait to use everything else.



LMAO!!!! Don't be like me! If  you've learned nothing else, do NOT give any of that stuff away. I could beat my son for taking some of my whipped gelly. I bought him a cheap bottle of gel, but alas it was too late 



Eisani said:


> You know you need to buy at least in 2's !! Do you know DD LOST my Whipped Gelly yesterday?! I didn't know she took it to school and some time between class and cheerleading practice, *poof*



Tell me you beat that child LMAO j/k

Oh and for the record, I only posted that cuz I was venting. I know I'm getting my stuff. Just wish it was sooner.  I'm sighing as I type this... a tear goes down my cheek as I watch my hair turn into a matted afro erplexed


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 12, 2008)

Eisani--Thanks for responding to that post.  

I tell you I act like I know BJ personally or something.  She just seems so nice and her customer service is great.  I appreciate her so much.  I haven't gotten my stuff or a notice. I'm surviving.  I'm squeezing every little drop that I can out of the hydra bottle.  I was planning to put another order in today but will wait until the new protein conditioner comes out.


----------



## Vshanell (Dec 12, 2008)

Covergirl5906 said:


> I feel you...I am just waiting patienty since it is taking 2 weeks to process orders...I personally don't like waiting this long for anything that I order online to come, so I doubt I would order from them again...


 I don't think it's fair for you to judge an online company during a black friday sale, I mean come on now.

Under *normal* circumstances maybe I could see your point.


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 12, 2008)

Hairveda Gangsters... LOL


----------



## MichL (Dec 12, 2008)

Eisani covered it perfectly. I just want to add for the ladies that are not satisfied with the customer service- I know where you're coming from, but I'm keeping in mind that everything is made to order. Its not like we're dealing with Pantene or some big company like that where all the products are stockpiled and its just a matter of slapping a bottle in a box. When you see the quality of the products you ordered, you'll understand the work BJ puts into everything. 

Also, all you have to do is Google "Hairveda" and you'll see that a lot of other boards were right there at midnight like the rest of us hitting that site. I'm positive that the order will come, I just understand that BJ must be flooded since that sale. I haven't even attempted to email her, because I'd rather imagine she's focusing on packing my bottles than responding to me  

I just don't want you guys to give up on this company so easily. This thread is 2 million pages for a reason - the products (and customer service) ARE amazing


----------



## cutiebe2 (Dec 12, 2008)

no two vendors are the same. If you order from BJ/Hairveda, expect to wait

I placed my order and just forgot about it. I got a shipping email two days ago.

Time pays for quality.


----------



## Shaley (Dec 12, 2008)

Covergirl5906 said:


> I feel you...I am just waiting patienty since it is taking 2 weeks to process orders...I personally don't like waiting this long for anything that I order online to come, so I doubt I would order from them again...



Ditto... Unfortunately, it's like this for me even when it's not during a sale. 
It has always taken more than a week and a half for my Hairveda order to process, ship, and receive. I really like the products and every time I order I just try to keep in mind that I won't receive my products for a while. I guess I can't complain if I keep ordering the stuff...

Shescentit, another LHCF member, shipped orders within the same week as the Black Friday sale... and from what I understand, she received tons of orders also. Whether I order during a sale or during normal business days, I always get shipping confirmation from her within 3 days. 

Oh well, those are the breaks...


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm going to place an order at the end of the month so I can get it mid-January then. I'm so glad I ordered 2 gellys.The Nov 28 purchase was the second time I ordered from her so I had no idea. I wonder if she'll sell me a bigger container of the gelly. I have way too much hair. 

I LOVE the shescenit shea butter and I'm ordering one for my granddaughter.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Dec 12, 2008)

You know, I can explain why BJ hasn't answered emails. Because she's busy trying to ship our items out  I remember when I sold products on eBay. I usually shipped items the day the order was received; however, on weekends (when I was off, considering I worked from a warehouse in a location that was not my home) orders would build up and I would usually ship that following Monday.

I would come in that day to tons of emails, "I've been emailing you all weekend. Why haven't you answered any of my questions? Where are you?" Meanwhile, I had a message on the store page in bold red print that stated where I was on the weekends: OFF, but would return on Monday to answer any inquiries first thing in the morning and ship off tons of orders. 

Totally OT: I swear all my customers were bipolar. One minute they were yelling at me via email messages - the next, after I responded, they were gushing, "Oh, your products are wonderful! I love you guys!!"


----------



## MissMusic (Dec 12, 2008)

Ladies, All I can say is , if you're complaining its your fault, the website clearly said the info about all orders between black Friday and some other date would take at least two weeks to ship.  I read the site so I saw that before I ordered.  She also wrote on her website that most people would not recieve their shipping info before the products were shipped.  Take the time to read the site before compalining.  The woman is not doing bad business, she put this on her site before black Friday.  Just be patient and if you can't, just stay out of this thread because I am sure this thread only makes your lack of patience worse.  This may sound harsh, but thems the breaks.


----------



## ycj (Dec 12, 2008)

Eisani said:


> Have you looked on her site and the several posts here about her turnaround time? Not to be funny, but I see you're pretty new. Just know that BJ is not on some ol' humbug okie doke ish like some other people that have come along and tried to sell their wares. If she hasn't responded to an e-mail you just sent yesterday it could be because they're trying to get all of the orders out to people in a timely manner and haven't had time to answer a question when the answer is already posted on the site AND her blog. She does not conduct her business poorly, and I'm sure it's not an intentional brush off to you or anyone else that has sent her an e-mail inquiry. Ya gotta think beyond LHCF too and realize other boards/people took advantage of the Black Friday sale...It's usually always 2-2.5 wks after a big sale before you get your stuff and your shipping info. I just hope everything is okay w/her and her family and she's just really busy working to get these orders out.
> 
> I know I don't stand alone when I say I don't play when it comes to BJ . I'm sorry if your patience has worn thin, but BJ is not even cut like that.


 
I just want to respond to your comment.  I may be  pretty new to this site and also ordering for the first time from her. But by no means I'm I new to ordering from venders online.   I am glad for you and the rest of you ladies in regards to your positive experience with her and her products, but at the same time if you're conducting business such as hers and has a customer service no. to call, then it should be readily available for calls to be received or at least be able to leave a recorded message for customers to call and leave their no.  This is not the case. 

A customer service no. should not be posted on the site if it's not operational.  I shop more online than I do at local merchants so I know how business is supposed to be conducted in a professional manner.  I am not downing or bashing her products or business.  Just venting my frustation about how things are conducted.

I have valid reasons to be upset, especially shopping through her site for the first time.  All I am saying is communication is the key.

That's with any transaction.  So no need to misinterpret me being new or not. I would just like to have had some type of communication with my vender to know that the order will be shipped soon.  That's just another way of keeping repeat customers.  I don't play as well when it comes to my purchases.

These are comments are just my personal opinion which I am entitled to. Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Dec 12, 2008)

My brother just asked me what I wanted for Christmas...

I told him a PayPal gift certificate->http://hairveda.com/gift.aspx


----------



## Eisani (Dec 12, 2008)

ycj said:


> I just want to respond to your comment.  I may be  pretty new to this site and also ordering for the first time from her. But by no means I'm I new to ordering from venders online.   I am glad for you and the rest of you ladies in regards to your positive experience with her and her products, but at the same time if you're conducting business such as hers and has a customer service no. to call, then it should be readily available for calls to be received or at least be able to leave a recorded message for customers to call and leave their no.  This is not the case.
> 
> A customer service no. should not be posted on the site if it's not operational.  I shop more online than I do at local merchants so I know how business is supposed to be conducted in a professional manner.  I am not downing or bashing her products or business.  Just venting my frustation about how things are conducted.
> 
> ...



I don't think I misinterpreted anything and I agree we all have a right to vent and give personal opinions and I don't know anybody that doesn't play about their $$. My comment on u being new is in regards to Hairveda and how the sales work. I've never even looked at her site for a #, I usually e-mail or PM her with my questions. Sorry u feel the way u do.


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 12, 2008)

ycj said:


> I just want to respond to your comment.  I may be  pretty new to this site and also ordering for the first time from her. But by no means I'm I new to ordering from venders online.   I am glad for you and the rest of you ladies in regards to your positive experience with her and her products, but at the same time if you're conducting business such as hers and has a customer service no. to call, then it should be readily available for calls to be received or at least be able to leave a recorded message for customers to call and leave their no.  This is not the case.
> 
> A customer service no. should not be posted on the site if it's not operational.  I shop more online than I do at local merchants so I know how business is supposed to be conducted in a professional manner.  I am not downing or bashing her products or business.  Just venting my frustation about how things are conducted.
> 
> ...



Exactly!  There's no need to get all personal either. If someone wants to vent they should have the right to. Doesn't mean they're bashing her as a person. I work in accounting, not an online store so I don't know how it works. Honestly I just know I click and somehow it magically appears at my door.  I don't think its far-fetched to expect at least an email. If she never emails me, fine I really don't care. If I ever order again then I'll take the weeks of shipping into consideration.


----------



## Eisani (Dec 12, 2008)

BostonMaria said:


> LMAO!!!! Don't be like me! If  you've learned nothing else, do NOT give any of that stuff away. I could beat my son for taking some of my whipped gelly. I bought him a cheap bottle of gel, but alas it was too late
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Girl she was looking so scared and like a deer in headlights.  I just told her off lol.

I know u were venting mami, its ok we all need to sometimes  Everyone is entitled to feel how they feel and not everyone is going to agree. Sea lo que sea, no?


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 12, 2008)

Eisani said:


> Girl she was looking so scared and like a deer in headlights.  I just told her off lol.
> 
> I know u were venting mami, its ok we all need to sometimes  Everyone is entitled to feel how they feel and not everyone is going to agree. Sea lo que sea, no?



Thanks Eisani. You know what would make me feel better though?... if you gave me your gallon of Hairveda conditioner. What do you say?


----------



## ycj (Dec 12, 2008)

Eisani said:


> I don't think I misinterpreted anything and I agree we all have a right to vent and give personal opinions and I don't know anybody that doesn't play about their $$. My comment on u being new is in regards to Hairveda and how the sales work. I've never even looked at her site for a #, I usually e-mail or PM her with my questions. Sorry u feel the way u do.


 
There really isn't any need to be sorry. I was just stating my opinion which I am entitled to do as everyone eles does. 

I feel strongly about what I said and won't back down about it. That's all!


----------



## Covergirl5906 (Dec 12, 2008)

BostonMaria said:


> Exactly! There's no need to get all personal either. If someone wants to vent they should have the right to. Doesn't mean they're bashing her as a person. I work in accounting, not an online store so I don't know how it works. Honestly I just know I click and somehow it magically appears at my door. I don't think its far-fetched to expect at least an email. If she never emails me, fine I really don't care. If I ever order again then I'll take the weeks of shipping into consideration.


 
Exactly.. I have to lol at some of these comments...people getting up in arms as if they are on payroll at Hairveda...


----------



## PHD_DIVA09 (Dec 12, 2008)

Well, I won't see my order 'til January 6th. It's the end of the semester and I'm heading home for the Christmas holidays on Sunday. Unfortunately, I won't return for three weeks. BJ hadn't placed the 'two weeks to process' message up when I placed my order. Had I known that, I would have shipped it back home with my mom's order, which came this past Saturday. (we ordered at the same time) I hope it's still here when I come back.  I'm really patient and I understand it takes time to make quality products.....I am just beating myself for not placing my order with my mom’s. 

ETA: I got my order in time!!!!!!!!!! Thanks BJ!!!!


----------



## Eisani (Dec 12, 2008)

BostonMaria said:


> Thanks Eisani. You know what would make me feel better though?... if you gave me your gallon of Hairveda conditioner. What do you say?


 lemme sleep on it...I like to look @ my bottle b4 I go to sleep 


ycj said:


> There really isn't any need to be sorry. I was just stating my opinion which I am entitled to do as everyone eles does.
> 
> I feel strongly about what I said and won't back down about it. That's all!


 I hear u.


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 12, 2008)

PHD_DIVA09 said:


> Well, I won't see my order 'til January 6th. It's the end of the semester and I'm heading home for the Christmas holidays on Sunday. Unfortunately, I won't return for three weeks. BJ hadn't placed the 'two weeks to process' message up when I placed my order. Had I known that, I would have shipped it back home with my mom's order, which came this past Saturday. (we ordered at the same time) I hope it's still here when I come back.  I'm really patient and I understand it takes time to make quality products.....I am just beating myself for not placing my order with my mom’s.



That stinks!  Sorry to hear that. 
Tomorrow I'm going to DC and use my Ecostyler gel erplexed Blah

Eisani LMAO For some reason I truly believe you do that 

I have been using DevaCare One Condition since last Saturday and wow I'm in love with it. But its friggin $18 a bottle! I have way too much hair and I can't see myself paying that much every 2 weeks. I also bought a bottle of Inecto coconut shampoo... best $6 bucks I ever spent. I'm dying to find out how those 2 products combined with the hairveda stuff will make my hair look.


----------



## angelp (Dec 13, 2008)

I got my ship notice on Thursday.  I tend to be more forgiving with vendors when I know they are small and have to actually make the product vs. someone like Amazon.


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 13, 2008)

angelp said:


> I got my ship notice on Thursday.  I tend to be more forgiving with vendors when I know they are small and have to actually make the product vs. someone like Amazon.



I don't normally order from small vendors. I think that Hairveda and Shescenit were the first online purchases from a small vendor I ever made.  I'm usually too scared to place orders with unknown companies unless the website is highly recommended.


----------



## asummertyme (Dec 13, 2008)

I just got a ship notice this morning ..so i will be seeing my wonderful products soon...


----------



## MissLawyerLady (Dec 13, 2008)

I've been using the *Whipped Cream Ends Hydration* as a daily moisturizer and sealing with a little *Vatika Frosting* and my hair is sooo moisturized and soft!


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 13, 2008)

I got my shipping notice today! I should get my products soon.  I plan to e-mail BJ prior to my next order  and ask her a few things. I know when I order to just dig in and wait.  That's why I also order a minimum of two for each item I order.  Sometimes I split up my orders like I did this time and will order two this time and one the next time, etc.

I asked for a Hairveda gift certificate for Christmas too.  I'm working on my Visa rewards gift card too.  I want to earn enough points for a $250 gift card or maybe $500 ( I think they go that high) and I will use that to buy products.


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 13, 2008)

JD2'd said:


> I've been using the *Whipped Cream Ends Hydration* as a daily moisturizer and sealing with a little *Vatika Frosting* and my hair is sooo moisturized and soft!


 
My hair is so soft.  Thank goodness I bun or my hands would be playing with my hair all day, everyday.


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Dec 13, 2008)

My stuff literally just arrived! :sweet:

I was thinking, who in the blue h*ll is banging on my door on a Saturday afternoon...full of 'tude...then I looked out the peep hole and saw it was the USPS.  I just got the shipping notice on Thursday, so that's pretty cool. 

I can't wait to tear into the box and smell everything.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Dec 13, 2008)

Still waiting for my notice 

ETA: I actually received my shipment yesterday.   They all smelled so yummy.   But, I'm not impressed with the almond glaze.     Someone will get that a meetup hehe.


----------



## sunshinne368 (Dec 14, 2008)

So BJ replied to my email yesterday, and stated that she is working down the list and my purchase should be shipped this week! Its been almost 3 weeks! I don't know if my hair can wait that long!  It is worth it!


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 14, 2008)

I hope my stuff will be here Monday....just so that I can smell it. Wont be using until like next Thursday or Friday.


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 14, 2008)

sunshinne368 said:


> So BJ replied to my email yesterday, and stated that she is working down the list and my purchase should be shipped this week! Its been almost 3 weeks! I don't know if my hair can wait that long!  It is worth it!



I got an email from her too. She said she will ship my stuff tomorrow 

Next time I order I'll just assume it'll take 3 weeks.


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 14, 2008)

I sent BJ an e-mail today.  I guess she won't respond to it for a minute bc I'm asking her questions about my next order !


----------



## Gracie (Dec 14, 2008)

angelp said:


> I got my ship notice on Thursday.  I tend to be more forgiving with vendors when I know they are small and have to actually make the product vs. someone like Amazon.




Me too.  I have no problem waiting, I just like to be kept abreast of what's going on just so that I know when to expect it.


----------



## luvmesumhair (Dec 15, 2008)

Have any of you ever put Cocasta Oil or AvoSoya Oil in your conditoners when you are deep conditioning?


----------



## Eisani (Dec 15, 2008)

luvmesumhair said:


> Have any of you ever put Cocasta Oil or AvoSoya Oil in your conditoners when you are deep conditioning?


 I did w/the CoCasta once. It left my hair kinda tangly . That was fairly early in my transition and I needed a trim though. I may have to try it again, maybe mix it together then heat it in a cup of hot water. I like the Vatika Frosting much better in my conditioner .


----------



## luvmesumhair (Dec 15, 2008)

I was wondering if Vatika Frosting could be added.  

I notice in her store that the AvoSoya oil is mentioned to be added to conditioners and even shampoo.  Not the cocasta.  Maybe try it with the AvoSoya next time?  I ordered some and will try it.  So far I only add Coconut oil to my conditioners.

Thanks for replying.


----------



## Eisani (Dec 15, 2008)

^^NP. I forgot about my Avosoya oil . I might try that one this week instead.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Dec 15, 2008)

My order comes today!!  It is well-deserved since I had to go to court  today in the freezing rain...


----------



## luvmesumhair (Dec 15, 2008)

Eisani said:


> ^^NP. I forgot about my Avosoya oil . I might try that one this week instead.


 
Keep us posted!


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 15, 2008)

Okay my stuff is at the post office.  I will be picking it up on the way to a meeting.  If the line is too long I will be going after my meeting.


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 15, 2008)

I got my email and I am hoping to have my stuff by Wednesday the latest.

BTW, I asked if she would sell me a bigger container of the whipped gelly and she said that in 2 weeks it'll be up on the website. She didn't say how much or how many ounces.


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 15, 2008)

I asked her about larger sizes for my next order in the email I sent yesterday.  She hasn't responed yet but I will be watching the site too.


----------



## Eisani (Dec 15, 2008)

BostonMaria said:


> I got my email and I am hoping to have my stuff by Wednesday the latest.
> 
> BTW, I asked if she would sell me a bigger container of the *whipped gelly* and she said that in 2 weeks it'll be up on the website. She didn't say how much or how many ounces.


I guess I'll wait til after the 1st of the year to place an order then... I'm thinking maybe a 8oz for $9? That's just a guess (wish). I really want 16 oz . I remember those 2fer sales she used to do...like Vatika Frosting 4 oz for $5 of 2 for $8 etc...I'd always be like well dang, I might as well get the special or the bigger one! Even if you look at her prices now, it always makes sense to buy the big size! Unless of course it's your first time. Like a virgin-HEY! Touched for the very fist time...sorry . Cold weather makes me delirious.


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 15, 2008)

Eisani said:


> *Unless of course it's your first time. Like a virgin-HEY! Touched for the very fist time...sorry* . Cold weather makes me delirious.


 

_Wha?....._


----------



## Eisani (Dec 15, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> _Wha?....._


I was having a moment...escruse me!


----------



## cutiebe2 (Dec 15, 2008)

Ladies I am worried about using all this by the expiration date!! I can use up the Strillah in no time but during the winter I love to DC and the other condishes would be better for co-washes in the summer. I also have the baggy cream, vatika frosting, and whipped gelly (or is it almond glaze??) plus cocosta oil and avasoy oil (which I use on my skin)

how will I use all this stuff before expiration? Is the expiration time that serious?


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 16, 2008)

Eisani said:


> I was having a moment...escruse me!


 



_*it's cool...you made me*_ 

_*I'm*_  

_*Not gonna have my special conditioner in time for my touch up this weekend...so wondering what to use for a substitute*_..


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Dec 16, 2008)

cutiebe2 said:


> Ladies I am worried about using all this by the expiration date!! I can use up the Strillah in no time but during the winter I love to DC and the other condishes would be better for co-washes in the summer. I also have the baggy cream, vatika frosting, and whipped gelly (or is it almond glaze??) plus cocosta oil and avasoy oil (which I use on my skin)
> 
> how will I use all this stuff before expiration? Is the expiration time that serious?



Wow I wish I had this problem. I'm going through it all so fast.


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Dec 16, 2008)

cutiebe2 said:


> Ladies I am worried about using all this by the expiration date!! I can use up the Strillah in no time but during the winter I love to DC and the other condishes would be better for co-washes in the summer. I also have the baggy cream, vatika frosting, and whipped gelly (or is it almond glaze??) plus cocosta oil and avasoy oil (which I use on my skin)
> 
> how will I use all this stuff before expiration? Is the expiration time that serious?


I am in the process of giving away or throwing out everything else...so I don't think I'll have to worry about using mine up. 

I love this stuff. Last night I used the Moist 24/7 for a CW after my work out. I am in LOVE with the smell.  I left some in as a leave in. I used the Whipped Cream on my ends and sealed with Cocasta Oil after I put in some big twists. I am wearing a chunky fro today and it's so soft. 

I'm already contemplating what I'm going to order next (mind you I just got everything on Saturday) and whether or not I need to request bigger sizes not available on the site.


----------



## MA2010 (Dec 16, 2008)

There are expiration dates????


----------



## MizzBrown (Dec 16, 2008)

Manushka said:


> There are expiration dates????


 
Yeah! A lot of stuff made with natural products have an expiration date...that's a good thing. Gives u another excuse to use it up!


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Dec 16, 2008)

MizzBrown said:


> Yeah! A lot of stuff made with natural products have an expiration date...that's a good thing. Gives u another excuse to use it up!


Yep! And I don't know if she has dates on there, but I know some products tell you what the shelf life is, i.e. 3-6 months.


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 16, 2008)

Since Hairveda is my primary line I don't worry about using it up.  I do buy 2-3 of everything.  I've been refrigerating things.  Right now I have 3 vatikas and 1 whipped gelly in the fridge.  No need to really talk about what's in my hallway closet, bathroom, on the way, and my next order.  I'm a PJ for Hairveda.

BTW I'm traumatized.  I went to the post office 3 f'ing times today to find out my stuff is at the condo office.  It opens at 8am and I will be there waiting for my stuff.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Dec 16, 2008)

you only have about 4-6 months to use everything

I can use the DC in no time flat...and the shampoo since its natural I will use it after every DC (it also helps keep my hair light since Strillah can weigh it down)

but the co-wash conditioners? those I could use in the summer...6 months away!

I keep my hair wrapped or under a half-wig most of the time so I don't have to use styling things so much. I guess I will be doing some extra things to my hair!! next time I will plan my purchases better


----------



## Eisani (Dec 16, 2008)

^^Actually, with the exception of a few items, you have a year .  

There used to be a section on the site that listed the shelf life of things. Lemme go see if I can find it.

I don't know about the smaller packages, but on the gallon size products, she puts a made and use by date right on the label.

ETA: Per BJ from another thread back in the summer...

Hi!
Shelf life is 3-6 months for the Amala Shampoo, Methi Tea & Butters.
1 year for all other products.
Thanks Eisani!


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 16, 2008)

Eisani said:


> ^^Actually, with the exception of a few items, you have a year .
> 
> There used to be a section on the site that listed the shelf life of things. Lemme go see if I can find it.
> 
> ...


 

_*yes, I caught that....see bolded above*_


----------



## Eisani (Dec 16, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> _*yes, I caught that....see bolded above*_


 What? It's true!!


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 16, 2008)

Eisani said:


> What? It's true!!


 


_yeahh...aiighht..._


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Dec 17, 2008)

Eisani said:


> What? It's true!!


I could see me with a gallon of the 24/7 conditioner... 
I like the Amala Shampoo as well, although the first time I used it my scalp was itchy. I'm figuring my scalp is not used to being that clean.  We'll see if it happens the next time I wash.


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 17, 2008)

Okay I picked up my box this morning from the condo office.  I started panicking bc I was like there is no way that my entire order could fit in this small box.  So the entire way to work I was stressing.  Mind you I have a 8 minute commute which I added onto it a stop at McD's to get an iced coffee.  So I only had to wait about 15 minutes before I got relief.  A great packing job.  I so need to be ordering a couple gallons of Sitrinillah.  I'm starting to dc 3x/wk and it is making a huge difference especially this time of year my hair is thirsty.  I finally drained my last hydra bottle yesterday.

I'm hoping she has a new year's sale.  Not after Christmas since I'm still doing my no buy challenge (I've used all 3 passes) until Dec 31st. If not, I will still place an order in January.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Dec 17, 2008)

Cassandra1975 said:


> I could see me with a gallon of the 24/7 conditioner...
> I like the Amala Shampoo as well, although the first time I used it my scalp was itchy. I'm figuring my scalp is not used to being that clean.  We'll see if it happens the next time I wash.


 
Mine itched too, but it _had _been 12 days since I washed my hair 
I know what you're thinking: ew , but I had the cutest twist out.


----------



## beans4reezy (Dec 17, 2008)

Still waiting on mine


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 17, 2008)

Me too...I am getting sad and depressed.


----------



## Cien (Dec 17, 2008)

Received my package a couple of days ago....and I'm in luuuuuurrrvvveeeeee  with the Whipped Green Tea Herbal Butter!!  and it smells SO good!

Now I gotta revamp my regimen to include my new products!


----------



## TexturedTresses (Dec 17, 2008)

i finally got mine and it smells amazing.  everything.  i just passed the whipped jelly over my bun to slick it back no brush and it held it down and it looks shiny.  the dc looks so thick.  i really can't wait.  i've got a whole plan.  how do you guys (who use silicones) use the amla cream rinse?


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 17, 2008)

Now I'm mad I didn't get the Alma Rinse !!

The Green Tea Butter....oh my makes me want to wash my hair and just go to town on my scalp right now!


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Dec 17, 2008)

Forever in Bloom said:


> Mine itched too, but it _had _been 12 days since I washed my hair
> I know what you're thinking: ew , but I had the cutest twist out.


I feel you! When that twist out is looking good, you have to savor it...'cause no 2 twist outs look the same.


----------



## chebaby (Dec 17, 2008)

i use the cream rinse as a shampoo once a week when im co washing. its very light.
right now the only things i am using of hers is the cocasta and the vatika frosting. although i do have almost everything.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 17, 2008)

apples said:


> Received my package a couple of days ago....and I'm in luuuuuurrrvvveeeeee  with the Whipped Green Tea Herbal Butter!!  and it smells SO good!
> 
> Now I gotta revamp my regimen to include my new products!


 

 I'm in luuuuuurrrvvveeeeee  with the Whipped Green Tea Herbal Butter too!

I'm almost scared to open the Almond Glaze and the Shea Aloe Mousse and the AvoSoya Oil....

I might be up late tonight washing and DCing and glazing my hair tonight if I'm not careful


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 17, 2008)

chebaby said:


> i use the cream rinse as a shampoo once a week when im co washing. its very light.
> right now the only things i am using of hers is the cocasta and the vatika frosting. although i do have almost everything.


I'm loving the Vatika Frosting too!  My hair stays so moist when I seal my ends with it, I think my hair just like her products period.


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 17, 2008)

Dang...Cocasta is thick! I'm retiring the avosoya to be a body oil and back up for cocasta.


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Dec 17, 2008)

Shay72 said:


> Dang...Cocasta is thick! I'm retiring the avosoya to be a body oil and back up for cocasta.


I LOVE the Cocasta...the smell and the consistency. Especially the smell.


----------



## chebaby (Dec 17, 2008)

Cassandra1975 said:


> I LOVE the Cocasta...the smell and the consistency. Especially the smell.


 yep, this is my fave oil. i just love it. its a great alternative if you love castor oil. the vatika is creamy and smells . i keep both these in rotation with my coconut oil.


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Dec 18, 2008)

chebaby said:


> yep, this is my fave oil. i just love it. its a great alternative if you love castor oil. the vatika is creamy and smells . i keep both these in rotation with my coconut oil.


I'm trying to rotate between the two (I still have two VF's under the sink, lol), but during the week I'm tending to lean towards the Cocasta. However for pre-poo I am liking the VF.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Dec 18, 2008)

<< BJ's blog  Hooray for #1, #5, and #6!!

*Whats New?*

*1. *We are almost done with *Methi Tea Deep Conditioning Protein Treatment. *This conditioner was truly a labor of love! Expect its debut in January!

*2. HairVeda Hair Care Guidelines Chart: *An easier to understand online Guide to healthy hair is on its way!

*3. Mini Catalogs:* Full color mini catalogs will be included with your order upon request.

*4. Individual & Mini Sample Packs will  available soon!*

*5. SitriNillah DC will only  be available  in a standard 16 oz Jar & 32 oz Jar. *

*6. Larger Sizes for Whipped Gelly, Amala Cream Rinse & Amala Shampoo! *Starting January, they will be available in 16 oz*.*


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 18, 2008)

I am so excited about the Sitrinillah.  I was just saying as I was putting it in my hair a few minutes ago--I need these to come in larger sizes and my entire next order needs to be Sitrinillah.  I am also excited that the new protein conditioner is coming out in January.  That way I can stick with my no buy challenge. Oh yeah, one more thing I was like these poos need to be in bigger sizes. She's listening to her customers!


----------



## SexyCap (Dec 18, 2008)

I like the whipped cream and cocasta for baggying. It really helps me combat bedhead in the morning.


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 18, 2008)

Ladies, I smell like a freakin cake right now. I have a headache. I HIGHLY recommend you not follow in my footsteps, I put every single Hairveda product on all at once LOL


Today I met a white woman that adopted a Hispanic child (Puerto Rican & Dominican mix) and she approached me because our hair was similar. She wasn't embarrassed to ask me how I do my hair. Well of course I gave her my business card so she can email me, plus on the back I wrote down Hairveda's website and the products I recommend for her daughter. Oh and I told her to buy a Denman brush at Sally's.  I could tell the little girl had beautiful hair. I hope she ends up buying all the stuff I recommended, the little girl really needed it.  The woman ooh'd and ahh'd at my daughter's long curly hair so I hope she saw that I'm not talking crazy talk LOL


----------



## chebaby (Dec 18, 2008)

i cant stop talking about cocasta, i love it sooooooo much. my hair had been breaking and shedding do much lately so i had been moisturizing with mizani night time treatment and this morning my hair was not soft (but the mizani did stop the breakage in its tracks) so i moisturized with mizani and seald with cocasta and today as cold as it is my hair is still sooooooooooo soft. i love this stuff. when i do my hair next week i am going to pre poo with vatika frosting, havent done that in a while. tonight im going to seal with vatika.
i go crazy sometimes trying to figure out what to use between coconut, cocasta and vatika frosting. i love them all for real.


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 18, 2008)

BostonMaria said:


> Ladies, I smell like a freakin cake right now. I have a headache. I HIGHLY recommend you not follow in my footsteps, I put every single Hairveda product on all at once LOL


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 18, 2008)

Shay72 said:


>



Sure laugh at my pain LMAO 
I'm about to go take a bath before I throw up LOL

By the way, Hairveda just put up this sign.. she's closed till Jan 1st. Soooo glad I got my stuff first!


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Dec 19, 2008)

chebaby said:


> i cant stop talking about cocasta, i love it sooooooo much. my hair had been breaking and shedding do much lately so i had been moisturizing with mizani night time treatment and this morning my hair was not soft (but the mizani did stop the breakage in its tracks) so i moisturized with mizani and seald with cocasta and today as cold as it is my hair is still sooooooooooo soft. i love this stuff. when i do my hair next week i am going to pre poo with vatika frosting, havent done that in a while. tonight im going to seal with vatika.
> *i go crazy sometimes trying to figure out what to use between coconut, cocasta and vatika frosting. i love them all for real.*


I thought it was just me! I'm gonna have to come up with a better regimen. I'll be there at night like Boston Maria, putting everything on my hair all at once. 

I know I am definitely going to stick with the VF for pre-poo. At this point I'm massaging in the Cocasta on my scalp a few times per week. I have to figure out how to use the Whipped Cream as well. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 19, 2008)

Eisani said:


> I guess I'll wait til after the 1st of the year to place an order then... I'm thinking maybe a 8oz for $9? That's just a guess (wish). I really want 16 oz . I remember those 2fer sales she used to do...like Vatika Frosting 4 oz for $5 of 2 for $8 etc...I'd always be like well dang, I might as well get the special or the bigger one! Even if you look at her prices now, it always makes sense to buy the big size! *Unless of course it's your first time. Like a virgin-HEY! Touched for the very fist time...sorry . Cold weather makes me delirious.*



...erplexed

LMFAO!!!! 
You had me till that crazy last sentence LOL

CAN SOMEBODY PLEASE tell me how you use the Whipped Green Tea Butter. Cassandra1975 and I want to know. We need to know!!!


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 19, 2008)

Cassandra1975 said:


> I thought it was just me! I'm gonna have to come up with a better regimen. I'll be there at night like Boston Maria, putting everything on my hair all at once.
> 
> I know I am definitely going to stick with the VF for pre-poo. At this point I'm massaging in the Cocasta on my scalp a few times per week. I have to figure out how to use the Whipped Cream as well. Decisions, decisions.



I took a shower yesterday, washed my hair, only to apply ALL the products again ahaha  BTW my Vatika Frosting melted. Its literally liquid form now. I guess I'll leave it alone. erplexed


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Dec 19, 2008)

BostonMaria said:


> I took a shower yesterday, washed my hair, only to apply ALL the products again ahaha BTW my Vatika Frosting melted. Its literally liquid form now. I guess I'll leave it alone. erplexed


Put it in the fridge.  
It should be back to solid form in a little time. You have to keep it in a cooler place...my bathroom is really warm so I keep it in my bedroom in the bottom drawer of my dresser. Any time it liquifies I just put it back in the fridge for a little while.


----------



## Vshanell (Dec 19, 2008)

BostonMaria said:


> ...erplexed
> 
> LMFAO!!!!
> You had me till that crazy last sentence LOL
> ...


 Most of the time I use it as a sealant but sometimes I'll just slap it on.  Right now I mainly use it on my ends for extra protection after I've moisturized and sealed with whatever oil I use.


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Dec 19, 2008)

Pokahontas said:


> Most of the time I use it as a sealant but sometimes I'll just slap it on. Right now I mainly use it on my ends for extra protection after I've moisturized and sealed with whatever oil I use.


Is it really thick, or more creamy, like Oyin Whipped Pudding?


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 19, 2008)

Cassandra1975 said:


> I thought it was just me! I'm gonna have to come up with a better regimen. I'll be there at night like Boston Maria, putting everything on my hair all at once.
> 
> I know I am definitely going to stick with the VF for pre-poo. At this point I'm massaging in the Cocasta on my scalp a few times per week. I have to figure out how to use the Whipped Cream as well. Decisions, decisions.



Now you know how I feel..I'll tell you I will fight somebody over my COCoasta oil. That stuff has thickend up my hair.... Now what am I going to do with the Almond Butter, the Green Tea Butter.... I go  everytime I take a whiff of that, AND the SheaAloe butters...  I want to put it all on my head at once too... 

The AvaSoya oil makes my curly lace front as soft as a dream!! The tangels fall right out  



chebaby said:


> i cant stop talking about cocasta, i love it sooooooo much. my hair had been breaking and shedding do much lately so i had been moisturizing with mizani night time treatment and this morning my hair was not soft (but the mizani did stop the breakage in its tracks) so i moisturized with mizani and seald with cocasta and today as cold as it is my hair is still sooooooooooo soft. i love this stuff. when i do my hair next week i am going to pre poo with vatika frosting, havent done that in a while. tonight im going to seal with vatika.
> i go crazy sometimes trying to figure out what to use between coconut, cocasta and vatika frosting. i love them all for real.


 
Like I said, I'll fight somebody about my CoCosta Oil! 



BostonMaria said:


> *Ladies, I smell like a freakin cake right now. I have a headache. I HIGHLY recommend you not follow in my footsteps, I put every single Hairveda product on all at once LOL*
> 
> 
> Today I met a white woman that adopted a Hispanic child (Puerto Rican & Dominican mix) and she approached me because our hair was similar. She wasn't embarrassed to ask me how I do my hair. Well of course I gave her my business card so she can email me, plus on the back I wrote down Hairveda's website and the products I recommend for her daughter. Oh and I told her to buy a Denman brush at Sally's. I could tell the little girl had beautiful hair. I hope she ends up buying all the stuff I recommended, the little girl really needed it. The woman ooh'd and ahh'd at my daughter's long curly hair so I hope she saw that I'm not talking crazy talk LOL


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 19, 2008)

Cassandra1975 said:


> Put it in the fridge.
> It should be back to solid form in a little time. You have to keep it in a cooler place...my bathroom is really warm so I keep it in my bedroom in the bottom drawer of my dresser. Any time it liquifies I just put it back in the fridge for a little while.


Ya'll got the heater up to high, my Frosting is rock solid! LOL


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Dec 19, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Now you know how I feel..I'll tell you I will fight somebody over my COCoasta oil. *That stuff has thickend up my hair....* Now what am I going to do with the Almond Butter, the Green Tea Butter.... I go  everytime I take a whiff of that, AND the SheaAloe butters... I want to put it all on my head at once too...
> 
> The AvaSoya oil makes my curly lace front as soft as a dream!! The tangels fall right out


I am glad to hear this...I could definitely use help in this department. I just love the smell of that stuff. I usually go home for lunch during the week. Before I walk out the door I will take a little squirt and rub it on my hair. It's a sickness, I tell ya!!! 

Today is a workout day for me. Usually I'm like . Now it's like, yes! I get to wash my hair! I'm trying to get through the workout so I can get to the shower.  

Yep. This is a problem. I feel like Pookie from New Jack City..."it be callin' me, man!"


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 19, 2008)

Forever in Bloom said:


> << BJ's blog  Hooray for #1, #5, and #6!!
> 
> *Whats New?*
> 
> ...


Thank you thank you... Hairveda has cured my PJness! I swear, because that's all I'm buying in 2009!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 19, 2008)

Cassandra1975 said:


> I am glad to hear this...I could definitely use help in this department. I just love the smell of that stuff. I usually go home for lunch during the week. Before I walk out the door I will take a little squirt and rub it on my hair. It's a sickness, I tell ya!!!
> 
> Today is a workout day for me. Usually I'm like . Now it's like, yes! I get to wash my hair! I'm trying to get through the workout so I can get to the shower.
> 
> Yep. This is a problem. I feel like Pookie from New Jack City..."it be callin' me, man!"


I rub the ConCosta Oil into my hairline daily and I'm telling you I have new hairs sprouting eveywhere!  My hair at the temples have filled back in nicely from where I pulled it out wearing braids for years and years.


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Dec 19, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Ya'll got the heater up to high, my Frosting is rock solid! LOL


Nah, girl! I'm not tryin' to give Duke Power my entire paycheck. But I do take very hot showers, so I don't keep my VF in the bathroom. 

I generally leave my heat on one setting. When the cat comes in my room and crawls under the comforter to lay down, then I know I need to push it up a notch.  That cat is an actress. I should put her in commercials.


----------



## Vshanell (Dec 19, 2008)

Cassandra1975 said:


> Is it really thick, or more creamy, like Oyin Whipped Pudding?


 It's thick and creamy....totally different consistencey than WP.  It's silky smooth and velvety soft.


----------



## beans4reezy (Dec 19, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I rub the ConCosta Oil into my hairline daily and I'm telling you I have new hairs sprouting eveywhere! My hair at the temples have filled back in nicely from where I pulled it out wearing braids for years and years.


 
I hear you girl...my edges need some serious rehab!! Can't wait for the CoCasta I'M STILL WAITING on the products-- going on two weeks now.  When it hits a solid two weeks, I will email BJ back, like I NEED these products shipped or you can give me a refund. This wait is ridiculous!!!


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Dec 19, 2008)

beans4reezy said:


> I hear you girl...my edges need some serious rehab!! Can't wait for the CoCasta I'M STILL WAITING on the products-- going on two weeks now. When it hits a solid two weeks, I will email BJ back, like I NEED these products shipped or you can give me a refund. This wait is ridiculous!!!


Well she is closed to purchases until January 1, but she is still shipping out things that were already ordered. She gave a timeline for when things would be mailed - I posted the email earlier in this thread. You will likely be getting your shipping notice in the next few days.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 19, 2008)

Cassandra1975 said:


> Nah, girl! I'm not tryin' to give Duke Power my entire paycheck. But I do take very hot showers, so I don't keep my VF in the bathroom.
> 
> I generally leave my heat on one setting. When *the cat comes in my room and crawls under the comforter to lay down, then I know I need to push it up a notch.*  That cat is an actress. I should put her in commercials.


 Now that's cold when the cat gets under the covers....I love that !!    I'm going to try that out on my cats


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 19, 2008)

beans4reezy said:


> I hear you girl...my edges need some serious rehab!! Can't wait for the CoCasta I'M STILL WAITING on the products-- going on two weeks now. When it hits a solid two weeks, I will email BJ back, like I NEED these products shipped or you can give me a refund. This wait is ridiculous!!!


Hang in there, trust me it's worth it, she hand makes all the products and you can tell. I can't use store bought stuff with ingredients that I can't pronounce in them any more.  Hairveda got me straight up spoiled!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 19, 2008)

BostonMaria said:


> I took a shower yesterday, washed my hair, only to apply ALL the products again ahaha BTW my Vatika Frosting melted. Its literally liquid form now. I guess I'll leave it alone. erplexed


Stick it in the fridge for about 20 mins. That's all it will take it will get solid again  I do that in the summer sometimes.


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Dec 19, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Now that's cold when the cat gets under the covers....I love that !!  I'm going to try that out on my cats


She's special...she's a tortie...they have weird personalities anyway. When I lift up the covers and ask her what is she doing...she just looks at me like, "you know it's cold as h*ll up in here..." Then I move the thermostat from 68 to 72.


----------



## asummertyme (Dec 19, 2008)

The post office lost my package .....I am so disgusted...


----------



## winnettag (Dec 19, 2008)

asummertyme said:


> The post office lost my package .....I am so disgusted...


 

On no!   I'm so sorry for you. 
Sometimes they turn up.  I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Eisani (Dec 19, 2008)

asummertyme said:


> The post office lost my package .....I am so disgusted...


   and if it didn't equal fed time,  lol


----------



## TdotGirl (Dec 19, 2008)

asummertyme said:


> The post office lost my package .....I am so disgusted...



Say whaaaaat?!  I hope they find it soon.

So my mom washed her hair and silly me asked if she wanted to try sitrinillah dc masque. I warned my sis who was helping her to NOT be heavy handed with this. So she told me "then you do it." I put some through out my mom's hair and felt softer right away. Can you believe as soon as I turn my back to wash my hands I saw arms lifted from the corner of my eye and hands going together. I turned around and they started laughing like "oh shoot! we got caught!!!" 

*sigh*


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 19, 2008)

_Whats New?

1. We are almost done with Methi Tea Deep Conditioning Protein Treatment. This conditioner was truly a labor of love! Expect its debut in January!

5. SitriNillah DC will only be available in a standard 16 oz Jar & 32 oz Jar._


_*Very happy about this*_!


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 19, 2008)

Pokahontas said:


> Most of the time I use it as a sealant but sometimes I'll just slap it on.  Right now I mainly use it on my ends for extra protection after I've moisturized and sealed with whatever oil I use.



Thank you

I think I over did it a little bit.. my hair looks greasy as hell like a jherri curl!


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 20, 2008)

I need to stay out of the Vendor Forum thread bc ain't nothing but a bunch instigators over there!

I've decided I think I need to order Hairveda monthly or at least every two months bc it comprises my entire reggie except for like one thing.


----------



## Kimiche (Dec 20, 2008)

Alright, I'm loving the Moist Condition 24/7.  My hair felt nice and soft after I washed it out.


----------



## godzooki (Dec 20, 2008)

Editing my post because it was sounding a little drama inducing and that's not what I was trying to do.  For those that are still waiting, have you at least gotten an email or something? I'd feel better if there was some type of acknowledgment. I'm even beyond the two week wait message posted on the site.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 20, 2008)

Eisani said:


> and if it didn't equal fed time,  lol


 Fed time, you'll be hanging with Blago in jail over some hair products!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 20, 2008)

Shay72 said:


> I need to stay out of the Vendor Forum thread bc ain't nothing but a bunch instigators over there!
> 
> *I've decided I think I need to order Hairveda monthly or at least every two months bc it comprises my entire reggie except for like one thing*.


This is good idea right here!! Stay out the Vendor Forum!!


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 20, 2008)

godzooki said:


> Editing my post because it was sounding a little drama inducing and that's not what I was trying to do. For those that are still waiting, have you at least gotten an email or something? I'd feel better if there was some type of acknowledgment. I'm even beyond the two week wait message posted on the site.


 
You didn't receive the e-mail that included a shipping schedule? It was sent this week. I deleted mine bc I had already received my items. She also shut down the site in order to get everything out.


----------



## godzooki (Dec 20, 2008)

Shay72 said:


> You didn't receive the e-mail that included a shipping schedule? It was sent this week. I deleted mine bc I had already received my items. She also shut down the site in order to get everything out.



No I didn't. I just went back and double checked because I don't delete any emails from vendors until I have my stuff. This is what was starting to worry me (that I apparently did not get a letter that was sent out to those who ordered). I did not know she closed down the store until I saw it posted on this board and went to the site myself. I have nothing against her as a vender because I know it got a little crazy with the sale (I ordered on 11/28). I'm just worried that my order slipped thru the cracks since I've gotten no letter beyond paypal telling me they paid her. 

And I've already gone thru her site and got my new list ready place for when she opens up again and I get my 1st order because you guys give such good reviews! Have me drooling in anticipation!


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 20, 2008)

godzooki said:


> No I didn't. I just went back and double checked because I don't delete any emails from vendors until I have my stuff. This is what was starting to worry me (that I apparently did not get a letter that was sent out to those who ordered). I did not know she closed down the store until I saw it posted on this board and went to the site myself. I have nothing against her as a vender because I know it got a little crazy with the sale (I ordered on 11/28). I'm just worried that my order slipped thru the cracks since I've gotten no letter beyond paypal telling me they paid her.
> 
> And I've already gone thru her site and got my new list ready place for when she opens up again and I get my 1st order because you guys give such good reviews! Have me drooling in anticipation!


 
Okay I knew someone posted it somewhere. Eisani posted it in the Vendor Forum thread.  Scroll down to the bottom of the thread.  It is the last post on the page. Here is the link:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=317253&page=4


----------



## TrustMeLove (Dec 20, 2008)

Ooo..I'm about to get a job and I am so going to get some of these products. I hate ordering online though, but you guys make it seem so good.


----------



## godzooki (Dec 20, 2008)

Shay72 said:


> Okay I knew someone posted it somewhere. Eisani posted it in the Vendor Forum thread.  Scroll down to the bottom of the thread.  It is the last post on the page. Here is the link:
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=317253&page=4



Thanks for the link to the letter so I could read it. I didn't get it yet but I will keep my eye out for it.  It's nice to see her business is having so much success!


----------



## Eisani (Dec 20, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Fed time, you'll be hanging with Blago in jail over some hair products!



I'd have him turned out on HV too  We'll be up in there DCing penetitiary style with a hot towel


----------



## shibababy (Dec 21, 2008)

BostonMaria said:


> I took a shower yesterday, washed my hair, only to apply ALL the products again ahaha BTW my Vatika Frosting melted. Its literally liquid form now. I guess I'll leave it alone. erplexed


 
I just sit it on the window sill at night and it's solid again by morning.

I use the green tea butter at night and seal with coconut oil and wear a baggy for a while.  Sometimes I apply it in the morning too without the baggy.

I bought the sample pack, so I have tons of things I want to use daily. To double my fun, Whatever I don't use on my hair, I will use on my DD's hair.  I feel so bad when I can't use everything at one time.  So many yummy products, so few heads of hair.

Closed until January 1st?


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 21, 2008)

shibababy said:


> I just sit it on the window sill at night and it's solid again by morning.
> 
> *I use the green tea butter at night and seal with coconut oil and wear a baggy for a while.*  Sometimes I apply it in the morning too without the baggy.
> 
> ...



Thank you for your answer. So I should really use it as a pre-poo or when baggying? I thought it was more like shea butter or maybe something to put in before applying gel. Either way, it was a hot greasy mess LOL I went overboard. My DD is always my guinea pig. Of course her curl is looser than mine and her hair is much longer so my "experiments" on her don't necessarily have the same effect on my hair.


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 21, 2008)

BTW, thank you ladies for the tip... I put the Vatika Frosting in the fridge and it became solid again 



godzooki said:


> Thanks for the link to the letter so I could read it. I didn't get it yet but I will keep my eye out for it.  It's nice to see her business is having so much success!



Don't bother going into the Vendor forum. The minute someone complains about the lack of emails and/or waiting too long for the product, the Hairveda Police LMAO come out and pounce on you. Anyway, from what I read on that thread her mom is sick and she had to shut the site down for now. She emailed me and apologized for the delay. I know she's definitely shipping and I think the orders were overwhelmingly huge, I'm assuming it was way more than she expected. Time to expand operations I guess! I was going to order in January, but I might wait till the end of Jan just to let things die down a bit. I don't believe in vendor bashing, at the same time people should be allowed to vent freely without being yelled at. Especially since other vendor complaints are never attacked like this.


----------



## Curlee_lurker (Dec 21, 2008)

BostonMaria said:


> I don't believe in vendor bashing, at the same time people should be allowed to vent freely without being yelled at. Especially since other vendor complaints are never attacked like this.



I agree that people should be free to state their experiences and warn others.  But I felt like the complainer did not look at the information posted on the website.  People were saying it had been 3 weeks when it clearly had not been.  After Thanksgiving sale started on a Friday (obviously) and people were posting on the Thursday before it was 2 weeks.  It's 3 weeks since the sale now.  

I have ordered from BJ multiple times and it's taken 2 weeks to process my order each time, just like the website said.  

I think it's the same as people that say "OMG I've been smoking for 20 years and I got lung cancer" or "I've been having unprotected sex and I'm pregnant"...you've been warned and if you decide to go ahead you've made your choice on how you want to live your life.  

Yes I am a Hairveda stan.


----------



## Curlee_lurker (Dec 21, 2008)

I just went back to read the initial post.  I'll admit the typos and things throw me off and make me not read a post in entirety or get the message.  

She was complaining because she got a delivery confirmation and it wasn't there?  After reading it again it seems like she had a USPS issue.  I think the Vendor forum should be for vendor issues, not shipping issues.

I have shipping issues with anyone who ships to my home address USPS, and I have nothing bad to say about a vendor because my postal carrier is a jerk/idiot.


----------



## TexturedTresses (Dec 21, 2008)

Kimiche said:


> Alright, I'm loving the Moist Condition 24/7. My hair felt nice and soft after I washed it out.


 
how does this smell?


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm definitely staying out of the vendor thread. I said that before but went back in a few more times. No more. My whole issue with the OP as I stated in that thread is she could have done a few more things before putting BJ on blast. I also have a problem with her switching her story once people got in there hyping things up. Really dipping & dapping...as the saying goes. People trying to act like USPS don't lose ish all of a sudden. What really got under my skin and I can't remember which Hairveda thread it was in but she tried to act as if BJ ran off with her money. Dipped out or something. I will speak on it no more. DONE!

Sandyrabbit--I know this is not helpful at all but Moist 24/7 smells goood! I'm not that great at identifying scents so maybe someone else can be more specific. I've been cowashing with it. I'm 16 weeks post.


----------



## asummertyme (Dec 21, 2008)

I dont mean to be funny but ima post about my issues where I see fit....I am not bashing anyone..I just put it out there so if anyone else is having the same issue..not a big deal IMO..


----------



## Kimiche (Dec 21, 2008)

sandyrabbit said:


> how does this smell?



I don't know if I can describe the smell exactly.  Kinda like a popsicle, maybe like some candy.  It smells really good.


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 22, 2008)

OK I tried the Hairveda Whipped Green Tea Herbal Butter and I officially don't like it on my hair. Before I sell it or swap it, anybody here want it?  I'll pay for shipping and you can have it for $3.50 since I used a little bit of it.  Everything else I'm keeping so don't even think about asking LOL


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 22, 2008)

BostonMaria said:


> OK I tried the Hairveda Whipped Green Tea Herbal Butter and I officially don't like it on my hair. Before I sell it or swap it, anybody here want it? I'll pay for shipping and you can have it for $3.50 since I used a little bit of it. Everything else I'm keeping so don't even think about asking LOL


Me, I'll take it off your hands!!


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Dec 22, 2008)

BostonMaria said:


> OK I tried the Hairveda Whipped Green Tea Herbal Butter and I officially don't like it on my hair. Before I sell it or swap it, anybody here want it? I'll pay for shipping and you can have it for $3.50 since I used a little bit of it. Everything else I'm keeping so don't even think about asking LOL


How did you use it? In conjunction with other products? Wet hair? Dry hair? What didn't you like about it?


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Dec 22, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Me, I'll take it off your hands!!


OK you are waaaaaay too quick! That's what I get for actually doing some work, instead of browsing on lhcf!


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 22, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Me, I'll take it off your hands!!



And its SOLD! that was quick!

Cassandra - It just didn't agree with my hair. Maybe its just not meant to be. Its ok though, everything else works like magic just not this particular product


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Dec 22, 2008)

BostonMaria said:


> And its SOLD! that was quick!
> 
> Cassandra - It just didn't agree with my hair. Maybe its just not meant to be. Its ok though, everything else works like magic just not this particular product


Well, we can't win 'em all. I'm glad the other stuff is working for you, though. 

I used the Amala shampoo for a 2nd time and this time I didn't get the itching like before. I think the 1st time, my scalp was in shock from being that clean. I have used other shampoos and then ran a nail lightly along my scalp and still found "gunk." Not so with the Amala Shampoo.


----------



## MizzBrown (Dec 22, 2008)

This Avosoya oil is some good stuff! 

It's MUCH lighter than the Cocasta and gives more shine too. And smells so nice.

I much rather use this oil for everyday use and use the thicker Cocasta for conditioning and hot oil treatments.

Doesn't weigh my hair down at all!


----------



## Libra08 (Dec 23, 2008)

Okay....I finally made it to the end of this thread whew!  I made this shopping list and I can't wait for Jan. 1st! I really hope she has another sale though because I'm broke...

Here's my list:
-Vatika Frosting
-Almond Glaze
-Whipped Green Tea Herbal Butter
-Cocasta Oil
-Whipped Cream
-Strinillah Deep Conditioning Masque


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm thinking she will have a sale because she has a new product coming out and she's offering some larger sizes for some of her current products.  Thank goodness the 1st is next week bc I need to order some stuff ASAP.


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Dec 23, 2008)

Shay72 said:


> I'm thinking she will have a sale because she has a new product coming out and she's offering some larger sizes for some of her current products. Thank goodness the 1st is next week bc I need to order some stuff ASAP.


Yes, I need a bigger size of the Moist 24/7, the Sitrinillah, and the Amala Shampoo. I only ordered the 8 oz CoCasta this time...next time I will get the 16 oz.


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 23, 2008)

Cassandra1975 said:


> Yes, I need a bigger size of the Moist 24/7, the Sitrinillah, and the Amala Shampoo. I only ordered the 8 oz CoCasta this time...next time I will get the 16 oz.



How do you like the shampoo? I love my Inecto coconut shampoo ($6 at Ulta) and its great, but I am curious to see how the Amala Shampoo would work on my hair. I've never triedthe Cocasta or Moist 24/7.


----------



## trj1922 (Dec 23, 2008)

It's funny to see that I am not the only one on pins and needles waiting for Hair Veda to reopen.  I think I'm gonna try some whipped cream because my ends are a broken raggedy mess and I'm trying to make WL next year.


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Dec 23, 2008)

BostonMaria said:


> How do you like the shampoo? I love my Inecto coconut shampoo ($6 at Ulta) and its great, but I am curious to see how the Amala Shampoo would work on my hair. I've never triedthe Cocasta or Moist 24/7.


I am loving the shampoo. I only have to use one pass and it gets my hair and scalp pretty clean. Previously I would shampoo, and then run my nail lightly over my scalp and there would still be "gunk."  With the Amala shampoo I have none of that. My scalp itched the first time I used it...I don't think it was used to being that clean.  It works well with the Moist 24/7 conditioner. Some folks use the Moist 24/7 as a leave in...if you like a thicker, creamier leave in, it would be good for that. 

The CoCasta oil smells divine and works well as a scalp oil to help stimulate growth, and as a pre-poo.


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 23, 2008)

BostonMaria said:


> How do you like the shampoo? I love my Inecto coconut shampoo ($6 at Ulta) and its great, but I am curious to see how the Amala Shampoo would work on my hair. I've never triedthe Cocasta or Moist 24/7.


 
The Moist 24/7 is great for cowashing.  I'm a bit biased because I haven't used anything else but once something works I don't look for other products. I'm 16 weeks post and my new growth has never been an issue.


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Dec 23, 2008)

Shay72 said:


> The Moist 24/7 is great for cowashing. I'm a bit biased because I haven't used anything else but once something works I don't look for other products. I'm 16 weeks post and my new growth has never been an issue.


I've been using the Amala Cream Rinse before the Moist 24/7, but I have no doubt sthe 24/7 could be used alone for co-washing. It has great slip. As soon as I put it on, I can finger comb. And I love the scent. I just need to keep a whole vat next to the tub.


----------



## chitowngal330 (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm glad people are discovering the Avosoya oil, I love, love LOVE it!!  



MizzBrown said:


> This Avosoya oil is some good stuff!
> 
> It's MUCH lighter than the Cocasta and gives more shine too. And smells so nice.
> 
> ...


----------



## ScorpionQueen (Dec 23, 2008)

chitowngal330 said:


> I'm glad people are discovering the Avosoya oil, I love, love LOVE it!!




Oooh, I can't wait til the store opens so I can buy some of that..

As if I need anymore stuff..wow


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 23, 2008)

chitowngal330 said:


> I'm glad people are discovering the Avosoya oil, I love, love LOVE it!!



Well yesterday I co-washed, but didn't feel like putting gel in my hair. Not even the gelly.  So I applied a leave in on my ponytail, slapped some Avosoya oil and that's it. Well I put some shescenit Shea butter on the front of my hair to make sure it didn't frizz. My ponytail looked and felt awesome. I did a wash-n-go this morning and applied some avosoya oil, leave-in condish and some of the whipped gelly. My co-worker commented on how lovely I smelled   She thought it was perfume LOL  Not that perfume needs to smell like a bakery...

I will try the other oil once my Avosoya is half way done. I also need to order 2 sheabutters from shescentit, best thing I ever bought.


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 23, 2008)

ScorpionQueen said:


> Oooh, I can't wait til the store opens so I can buy some of that..
> 
> *As if I need anymore stuff..wow*



I'm sure I don't need anymore shoes - got 2 boxes of shoes under my desk, at home, in the basement - never stops me from buying a new pair. Same thing goes with make-up, purses and clothes


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 23, 2008)

I love Shescentit's whipped shea too!  Just the right consistancy and makes my edges look so pretty!! I use the kind with the sulfur in it for my edges, but I think she stopped making that kind   Before I run out I might have to put in a special request...


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Dec 23, 2008)

Cassandra1975 said:


> I am loving the shampoo. I only have to use one pass and it gets my hair and scalp pretty clean. Previously I would shampoo, and then run my nail lightly over my scalp and there would still be "gunk."  With the Amala shampoo I have none of that. My scalp itched the first time I used it...I don't think it was used to being that clean.  It works well with the Moist 24/7 conditioner. *Some folks use the Moist 24/7 as a leave in...if you like a thicker, creamier leave in, it would be good for that. *
> 
> The CoCasta oil smells divine and works well as a scalp oil to help stimulate growth, and as a pre-poo.



Maybe I should try to the 24/7 as a leave in because I did not like it for cowashing  It was ok, but not spectacular. I was kind of disappointed since everything else has been so great. I've used up the sample size so I don't know if I will be reordering this. 



BostonMaria said:


> And its SOLD! that was quick!
> 
> Cassandra - It just didn't agree with my hair. Maybe its just not meant to be. Its ok though, everything else works like magic just not this particular product



I have this but haven't tried it yet...how is it meant to be used? 

Here is what I've fallen in love with and I will have reviews up on my blog when I get a chance along with the other hairveda products I've already reviewed. 

Almond glaze--this stuff is fabulous for my edges. Nothing has gotten them this smooth.

Whipped gelly--I love the soft hold, but it also reduces frizz. I really didn't think I would like it

the shampoo--love it! 

I need more DC so I hope I will so be there when the store reopens.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Dec 23, 2008)

I have been using the Baggy cream for a week and me no likey
Its sticky and makes my hair dry. My hair doesn't seem to really absorb it so it just sits on the hair and makes it feel dirty and sticky. I guess not every product can work for everyone 

I want to try the new Dulci cream coming out...hopefully that can work better


----------



## ScorpionQueen (Dec 23, 2008)

BostonMaria said:


> I'm sure I don't need anymore shoes - got 2 boxes of shoes under my desk, at home, in the basement - never stops me from buying a new pair. Same thing goes with make-up, purses and clothes



I don't think I need more of anything..I have a serious, serious problem.. The more I get, the more I want..


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Dec 23, 2008)

KCcurly said:


> Maybe I should try to the 24/7 as a leave in because I did not like it for cowashing  It was ok, but not spectacular. I was kind of disappointed since everything else has been so great. I've used up the sample size so I don't know if I will be reordering this.


Try it and see!  I believe Eisani uses it as a leave in...and I'm sure there are others.


----------



## Eisani (Dec 23, 2008)

I use the 24/7 as a leave in and for cowashing


----------



## Kimiche (Dec 23, 2008)

I think I mentioned in another thread that I am not crazy about the Sitrinillah Deep Conditioner or the Whipped Cream.


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 23, 2008)

Kimiche said:


> I think I mentioned in another thread that I am not crazy about the Sitrinillah Deep Conditioner or the Whipped Cream.



You should throw them away
In an envelope..
I'll send you my address 

BTW, question for the relaxed ladies.... do you find that this product works well for you as well?  I only ask because I remember when I had relaxed hair and certain products didn't work too well for me.  Now those products work well for me... but err my old products don't   I can't win


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Dec 23, 2008)

BostonMaria said:


> You should throw them away
> In an envelope..
> I'll send you my address


----------



## joytimes10 (Dec 23, 2008)

BostonMaria said:


> You should throw them away
> In an envelope..
> I'll send you my address
> 
> BTW, question for the relaxed ladies.... do you find that this product works well for you as well? I only ask because I remember when I had relaxed hair and certain products didn't work too well for me. Now those products work well for me... but err my old products don't  I can't win


 
I'm relaxed and yes it works well for me.  I have only used it on dry hair overnight, no heat.  My new growth was wavin' and behavin'. 

I use the 24/7 as a cowash and leave-in and daily moisturizer.


----------



## Kimiche (Dec 24, 2008)

BostonMaria said:


> *You should throw them away
> In an envelope..
> I'll send you my address *
> 
> BTW, question for the relaxed ladies.... do you find that this product works well for you as well?  I only ask because I remember when I had relaxed hair and certain products didn't work too well for me.  Now those products work well for me... but err my old products don't   I can't win



 

Seriously though, I'm not going to use them anymore (used them once to try) so if you or anyone else wants them let me know.


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 24, 2008)

BostonMaria said:


> You should throw them away
> In an envelope..
> I'll send you my address
> 
> BTW, question for the relaxed ladies.... do you find that this product works well for you as well? I only ask because I remember when I had relaxed hair and certain products didn't work too well for me. Now those products work well for me... but err my old products don't  I can't win


 
I'm relaxed and I use practically the entire line.


----------



## BGT (Dec 24, 2008)

When the store opens back up, I think I'm gonna buy:



Vatika Frosting
Hydrating Spritz
Whipped Cream
DC Mask
Whipped Green Tea Herbal Butter
But I'm torn about the hair oils and the shampoos. Which are the best?


----------



## BGT (Dec 24, 2008)

Bump.......................


----------



## buddhas_mom (Dec 24, 2008)

Is there a sample kit?


----------



## Vshanell (Dec 24, 2008)

Yes there's a sample kit.

BGT....all of the oils are good, haven't used the shampoo yet.


----------



## buddhas_mom (Dec 24, 2008)

Do you have the link to the sample kit? This board is killing my pockets.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm thinking of selling the baggy cream and the vatika frosting..I only used the Vatika frosting once and the baggy cream in 85% full... I don't really see a need for the frosting since I have so many oils.

If anyone wants them PM me

ETA: sold!


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Dec 24, 2008)

Pokahontas said:


> Yes there's a sample kit.
> 
> BGT....all of the oils are good, haven't used the shampoo yet.



I thought the sample kit was a limited time offer? I just ordered it and I remember it saying that.


----------



## Vshanell (Dec 24, 2008)

buddhas_mom said:


> Do you have the link to the sample kit? This board is killing my pockets.


 
On the site it says that individual and mini-sample packs will be available soon.http://hairveda.com/blog.aspx

KC is probably right, the sample pack I was thinking of must've been a one time thing....keep an eye out for the mini packs though.

Remember the store is closed until Jan. 1st.


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 24, 2008)

Warning--You might not get everything you want on Jan 1st bc it seems everybody and their mama wants to buy Hairveda!! I won't be doing jack on New Year's bc I just broke up with my boyfriend so I won't be otherwise occupied.  I hope that gives me an advantage  when shopping.  Well that last time I had technical difficulties so that delayed me getting online.  Be ready ladies !


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Dec 24, 2008)

Shay72 said:


> *Warning--You might not get everything you want on Jan 1st bc it seems everybody and their mama wants to buy Hairveda*!! I won't be doing jack on New Year's bc I just broke up with my boyfriend so I won't be otherwise occupied. I hope that gives me an advantage  when shopping. Well that last time I had technical difficulties so that delayed me getting online. Be ready ladies !


I know, right! I don't think I'll be doing much on NYE either, so I'll be right there ordering with ya.


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 24, 2008)

I just checked out the site and noticed something "new" ladies go take a look.  Eisani had been talking about it.  I check the site at least once a day bc she is really building it up and it helps with the "waiting".  I know...I have issues!


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Dec 24, 2008)

Can someone give me 150 dollars for the 10lb tub of SitriNillah Deep Conditioner?


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 24, 2008)

Shay72 said:


> I just checked out the site and noticed something "new" ladies go take a look.  Eisani had been talking about it.  I check the site at least once a day bc she is really building it up and it helps with the "waiting".  I know...I have issues!



I went to the website and didn't see anything


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 24, 2008)

...be still my heart...


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Dec 24, 2008)

BostonMaria said:


> I went to the website and didn't see anything


Looks like she's going to do a Methi Sativa Protein Tea Repair Kit in January. And I'll take that gallon of Moist Condition 24/7.


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 24, 2008)




----------



## Cassandra1975 (Dec 24, 2008)

BostonMaria said:


>


I know!!!!!
I didn't see a price, though? Or maybe I missed it.


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 24, 2008)

Cassandra1975 said:


> I know!!!!!
> I didn't see a price, though? Or maybe I missed it.


 
I didn't see one either but that is the joy of checking the site often.  She also has done some new stuff on the product usage page.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Dec 24, 2008)

Shay72 said:


> I just checked out the site and noticed something "new" ladies go take a look.  Eisani had been talking about it.  I check the site at least once a day bc she is really building it up and it helps with the "waiting".  I know...I have issues!



Were the bulk sizes new? I don't recall them before. I am trying to see how I can scrape together 150 bucks, that will be all my hair money for awhile erplexed


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Dec 24, 2008)

Shay72 said:


> I didn't see one either but that is the joy of checking the site often. *She also has done some new stuff on the product usage page.*


I saw that too. I normally just use the Amala Shampoo on my DC days. But I could see using it in the way she suggested. 

Note that the larger sizes are listed for "salon usage" but we are all over there salivating...


----------



## Eisani (Dec 24, 2008)

She's always had the ability to produce large size containers, she just didn't have that part of the site up. Welcome to my world lmao


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Dec 24, 2008)

Eisani said:


> She's always had the ability to produce large size containers, she just didn't have that part of the site up. Welcome to my world lmao


 

OK so seriously...how long does it take you to get through a gallon of the 24/7? I wouldn't want to order it and then have some of it going to waste because I couldn't use it before the shelf life expired.


----------



## godzooki (Dec 24, 2008)

I got my order today! yay! What a great mail box surprise for Christmas Eve!


----------



## *fabulosity* (Dec 24, 2008)

BostonMaria said:


> ...be still my heart...


 
IS THIS A PAIL OF SITRINALLAH... O M G.. lol


----------



## *fabulosity* (Dec 24, 2008)

Umm I don't know about $150 for that pail of Sitrinillah.. I gotta go do the math... I got 8 ozs for 7.50...  oh duh.. just did the math... same price.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Dec 24, 2008)

*fabulosity* said:


> Umm I don't know about $150 for that pail of Sitrinillah.. I gotta go do the math... I got 8 ozs for 7.50...  oh duh.. just did the math... same price.



Yeah I think it's well worth it. It'd be worth it not to have to worry about ordering some every month or so. Also the shipping would probably be less in the long run for that one big tub of it, instead of the a whole lot of 16 or 18  ozs. 

Right?


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Dec 24, 2008)

*fabulosity* said:


> IS THIS A PAIL OF SITRINALLAH... O M G.. lol


Yes, Lawd...a pail!!!


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Dec 24, 2008)

KCcurly said:


> Yeah I think it's well worth it. It'd be worth it not to have to worry about ordering some every month or so. Also the shipping would probably be less in the long run for that one big tub of it, instead of the a whole lot of 16 or 18 ozs.
> 
> Right?


That's what I'm worried about...the shipping. Might be cheaper for me to drive to her and pick it up. 

Those of you who have ordered bigger containers before, how is the shipping?


----------



## winnettag (Dec 24, 2008)

BostonMaria said:


> ...be still my heart...


 


BostonMaria said:


>


 
drool:


There goes $200 in February!


----------



## Eisani (Dec 24, 2008)

Cassandra1975 said:


> OK so seriously...how long does it take you to get through a gallon of the 24/7? I wouldn't want to order it and then have some of it going to waste because I couldn't use it before the shelf life expired.



It really depends on how its used and how much hair u have. Its good for a year, so u have a whole year to use it up  ! I never mix it with anything but it could be a good base for someone to use to make home made concoctions and mixes. 

*Fab* if it comes down to uh "needing" that pail, we can go in on it and split it  if u don't want to commit to 10 lbs. I'm just saying, u right up the skreet


----------



## beans4reezy (Dec 24, 2008)

godzooki said:


> I got my order today! yay! What a great mail box surprise for Christmas Eve!


 
Ok, if you just got yours, maybe there is hope that mine may come any day now....but I'm still waiting!!


----------



## SuchMagnificent (Dec 24, 2008)

Hairveda has entered the building for me..An early Christmas gift! It smells heavenly..


----------



## The Princess (Dec 24, 2008)

I just used the Moist Pro conditioner after the Alma Creme rinse, geez it made my hair feel heavenly, and im 7 weeks post, it felt like my hair just had a fresh relaxer. So soft, all I can say when I rinse it out was OMG, it feel so good, wait what am I talking about agin, ok, sorry got off key, Hairveda make you do that sometimes. But the Alma Creme rinse (the milder one) its so gentle on the hair, almost seem like a conditioner, and its do get your scalp clean, cause I had some serious build up after a 1.5 week of co wash. 

Me and Stirnella coudn't get along to well, but thats okay cause the Moist Pro hit the spot.


----------



## shibababy (Dec 24, 2008)

Libra08 said:


> Okay....I finally made it to the end of this thread whew!  I made this shopping list and I can't wait for Jan. 1st! I really hope she has another sale though because I'm broke...
> 
> Here's my list:
> -Vatika Frosting
> ...


 
This is my list as well, minus the Whipped Cream-I didn't care for it at all, I'm relaxed if that helps.

I didn't like the Amala Shampoo (well it did help with removing the Henna and Indigo out of my hair), but won't re-order it.

I'm so glad I got the sample pack, now I NEED the Green Tea Herbal Butter, I would love a 10 gallon pail of that!

I haven't tried the conditioners yet.
I like the whipped jelly, but will stick w/my aloe vera gel at least until I run out, but it's a brand new bottle so that'll be awhile.

Oh, and for the record, I ordered my HV 2 weeks before Thanksgiving and I received it a little after Thanksgiving.


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 24, 2008)

*fabulosity* said:


> Umm I don't know about $150 for that pail of Sitrinillah.. I gotta go do the math... I got 8 ozs for 7.50...  oh duh.. just did the math... same price.



I'd want something like that sent to me UPS or something. I'd be VERY upset if the mailman lost it. :swordfigh


----------



## blasianbeauty (Dec 24, 2008)

shibababy said:


> This is my list as well, minus the Whipped Cream-I didn't care for it at all, I'm relaxed if that helps.
> 
> I didn't like the Amala Shampoo (well it did help with removing the Henna and Indigo out of my hair), but won't re-order it.
> 
> ...


I can't wait til she opens back up in Jan so I can place an order!


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Dec 24, 2008)

Eisani said:


> It really depends on how its used and how much hair u have. Its good for a year, so u have a whole year to use it up  ! I never mix it with anything but it could be a good base for someone to use to make home made concoctions and mixes.
> 
> *Fab* if it comes down to uh "needing" that pail, we can go in on it and split it  if u don't want to commit to 10 lbs. I'm just saying, u right up the skreet


A year, huh? <<scratches chin, thinking>>  I suppose I could share some with my sisters..maybe.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Dec 24, 2008)

BostonMaria said:


> I'd want something like that sent to me UPS or something. I'd be VERY upset if the mailman lost it. :swordfigh


 
It says on her website that the larger sizes ship UPS :

*We ship Bulk items via UPS Ground. *
*Please specify residence or Business/Commercial.*


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 24, 2008)

That's good to know that she ships bulk sizes UPS bc I love my UPS man.  I know I definitely need to get that gallon of Moist Condition 24/7.  I don't think I could pass up the Sitrinillah pail either.

The Princess--I've been talking about Moist Condition 24/7 for a while now.  I'm 16 weeks post and I have no problems whatsoever.


----------



## MizzBrown (Dec 26, 2008)

Uhhhh, So who noticed the new Methi Sativa Tea Recovery System?

I'm all over that!

You get a Deep Protein conditioner AND a moisture conditioner together for $25.

Adds that to my list.....


----------



## TexturedTresses (Dec 26, 2008)

that is such a tease... we can't see ingredients or anyting.  dang.


----------



## justNikki (Dec 26, 2008)

I finally tried everything I ordered and my initial impressions follow.

*Thumbs up*
Sitranillah dt: I liked this one very much. My hair felt very soft behind using it after I washed with a shampoo bar. I left it in overnight.

Amla cream rinse: I was surpised at how nice my hair felt after using this instead of cowashing one day.

*Thumbs down*
24/7 moist condition: My hair was a big poofy fluffy mess after leaving this on for 5 mins. My hair also did not feel as soft as it usually does after conditioning. Ill give it another shot however so far I am not really feeling this conditioner.

Almond glaze: the smell is kind of overwhelming. I did use far too much because my hair felt sticky after it dried.  Initially, my braidout was soft and defined waves but it didn't hold up throughout the day.  It was warm and humid tht day and my hair was dry and frizzy by the end of the day. The smell was also a bit too much. I plan to try this in a different way and use much less of it.

Whipped cream: I used it as a leave-in like some folks suggested. I thought it would have had more slip but I definitely didn't get that feeling. Ill try it as suggested on the packaging before reaching a conclusion..


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 26, 2008)

*My heart skipped a beat...*


----------



## Vshanell (Dec 26, 2008)

BostonMaria said:


> ...be still my heart...


 Now why am I picturing one of you girls dunking your whole head over in that thing.


----------



## Eisani (Dec 26, 2008)

Pokahontas said:


> Now why am I picturing one of you girls dunking your whole head over in that thing.



Don't think it didn't cross my mind


----------



## Vshanell (Dec 26, 2008)

Eisani said:


> Don't think it didn't cross my mind


 I knew it was you!!


----------



## Eisani (Dec 26, 2008)

Pokahontas said:


> I knew it was you!!


 Me?!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 26, 2008)

MizzBrown said:


> Uhhhh, So who noticed the new Methi Sativa Tea Recovery System?
> 
> I'm all over that!
> 
> ...



 Oh my goodness.... I'm all on that!!



BostonMaria said:


> ...be still my heart...





BostonMaria said:


>


*This here is straight up hair porn for real....  Faint of heart and or pocket book,   enter this thread at your own risk !!  *


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Dec 26, 2008)

Oh lord.  Big ole pail of strinillah?  I have been wanting to try it but cheating on my baby daddy, Motions Moisture plus always leaves me dissapointed.  I REALLY need a larger size of the whipped gelly.  THAT STUFF IS AMAZING!!!!  I have been using megatek with some serious growth and that gelly LAYS my edges and you only need a little bit of it.  Imma email BJ and ask about a larger size.  Does anyone else love the whipped gelly?


----------



## TexturedTresses (Dec 26, 2008)

i do. i used it to lay my edges down when i was 12 weeks post.  i also, put a tiny bit on my loosened hair yesterday on my crown and wound up with shine.


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 26, 2008)

crlsweetie912 said:


> Oh lord.  Big ole pail of strinillah?  I have been wanting to try it but cheating on my baby daddy, Motions Moisture plus always leaves me dissapointed.  I REALLY need a larger size of the whipped gelly.  THAT STUFF IS AMAZING!!!!  I have been using megatek with some serious growth and that gelly LAYS my edges and you only need a little bit of it.  Imma email BJ and ask about a larger size.  *Does anyone else love the whipped gelly?*



I like it alot. I do notice that it takes a while for my hair to dry and the gel to start taking affect. Like it'll look like I have nothing in my hair, just wet loose hair. Then it dries and my curls finally look defined and my hair is soft and not crunchy. Sometimes I apply the gelly and I get worried that I didn't put enough and that my hair will look a frizzy mess.


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 26, 2008)

crlsweetie912 said:


> Oh lord. Big ole pail of strinillah? I have been wanting to try it but cheating on my baby daddy, Motions Moisture plus always leaves me dissapointed. I REALLY need a larger size of the whipped gelly. THAT STUFF IS AMAZING!!!! I have been using megatek with some serious growth and that gelly LAYS my edges and you only need a little bit of it. Imma email BJ and ask about a larger size. Does anyone else love the whipped gelly?


 
As of January the whipped gelly will be available in 16 oz.

I've been back n forth about spending $150 on that pail of Sitrinillah.  Gotta do it.


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 27, 2008)

Shay72 said:


> As of January the whipped gelly will be available in 16 oz.
> 
> *I've been back n forth about spending $150 on that pail of Sitrinillah. Gotta do it*


 

oke: oke:


----------



## mariofmagdal (Dec 27, 2008)

Woo Hoo! I got my paypal shipping notice on yesterday! I don't remember what I bought, but I am excited and can't wait to experience what most of you already have...


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 27, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> oke: oke:


 
I am getting it ! I will also be buying the 16oz almond glaze, a gallon of Moist Condition 24/7 and the gallon of Moist Condtion PRO.  Okay not all in the same order but I've noticed too many people saying they want to try Hairveda .  I gotta stock up!



mariofmagdal said:


> Woo Hoo! I got my paypal shipping notice on yesterday! I don't remember what I bought, but I am excited and can't wait to experience what most of you already have...


 
Great news!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 28, 2008)

I flat ironed my natural hair for the first time (oh my ends...that's another post)

I smoothed a touch of the Green Tea Herbal butter on to my strands...smooth happy soft moisturized hair.  There is no water in this product so no reversion.  My crazy ends even loves the stuff 

Yes!!


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 28, 2008)

JJ, so you did receive the package? Phew! I was so worried I didn't seal the package correctly!

I was just on the Hairveda site and noticed that they finally have the Methi Sativa Protein Tea Repair Kit picture up. I'll probably order it just to try it. Do I need to repair anything? Umm not really but who cares LOL






HairVeda's Methi Sativa Tea Deep Conditioner is a rich Protein &  Indian herbs infused conditioner designed for damaged hair. 16oz.

Our Methi Tea Recovery Conditioner adds much needed moisture to create a balance of strength and softness to your hair. 16oz.

I believe its $25 for both products. If so, that's REALLY cheap.


----------



## TexturedTresses (Dec 28, 2008)

i wish she would post the ingredients though.


----------



## Vshanell (Dec 28, 2008)

BostonMaria said:


> JJ, so you did receive the package? Phew! I was so worried I didn't seal the package correctly!
> 
> I was just on the Hairveda site and noticed that they finally have the Methi Sativa Protein Tea Repair Kit picture up. I'll probably order it just to try it. Do I need to repair anything? Umm not really but who cares LOL
> 
> ...


 That tea kit looks .

I guess I will be making another order.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Dec 28, 2008)

Shay72 said:


> As of January the whipped gelly will be available in 16 oz.
> 
> I've been back n forth about spending $150 on that pail of Sitrinillah. Gotta do it.


 

:notworthy
OMG!!! I think I will have to order several, even though a little goes such a long way.  I used the last of mine the other day and I was so sad!!!!   COME ON January 1!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 28, 2008)

BostonMaria said:


> JJ, so you did receive the package? Phew! I was so worried I didn't seal the package correctly!
> 
> I was just on the Hairveda site and noticed that they finally have the Methi Sativa Protein Tea Repair Kit picture up. I'll probably order it just to try it.* Do I need to repair anything? Umm not really but who cares LOL
> *
> ...



I'm with you on the bolded.... although I'm surprised after flat ironing my hair after one year that I need to get at least 1 inch of my ends trimmed   I guess that makes sense because I had to do an emergency BC last year after a problem with a relaxer so my ends are likely just a left over from that problem.

I haven't received my package yet but the mail has been extremely slow in my area due to the holidays.  I expect to get it tomorrow.  My hair LOVES  the Green Tea!!!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 28, 2008)

Pokahontas said:


> That tea kit looks .
> 
> I guess I will be making another order.


Don't feel bad, I'll be ordering too now I can also get the Alma rinse I want a gallon of that stuff, I haven't even tried it yet! LOL


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 28, 2008)

Shay72 said:


> I am getting it ! I will also be buying the 16oz almond glaze, a gallon of Moist Condition 24/7 and the gallon of Moist Condtion PRO. Okay not all in the same order but I've noticed too many people saying they want to try Hairveda . I gotta stock up!


 


_*I'm so there... I was ...*_

_*Just trying to figure out where the h*** I'ma put the pail at..*_
_*I'm prepping for the new arrivals to the apartment*_..


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Dec 28, 2008)

sandyrabbit said:


> i wish she would post the ingredients though.


I don't know about the conditioner, but the ingredients for the Methi Sativa Protein Tea are:

Wheat Protein, Hydrosol urea, Water, Extract of Chamomile, Cinnamon bark, Black seed, Methi, Green Tea, Jasmine, Peppermint, Passion flower, Orange Powder, Tea Tree essential oil. 

I ordered my tea with my original order of Veda products...I haven't used it yet, though. I am assuming she has not changed the ingredients. It's a small bottle...the label says it's goodf or 10-12 uses. I don't use protein a lot so this should last me for a while.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 28, 2008)

Cassandra1975 said:


> I don't know about the conditioner, but the ingredients for the Methi Sativa Protein Tea are:
> 
> Wheat Protein, Hydrosol urea, Water, Extract of Chamomile, Cinnamon bark, Black seed, Methi, Green Tea, Jasmine, Peppermint, Passion flower, Orange Powder, Tea Tree essential oil.
> 
> I ordered my tea with my original order of Veda products...I haven't used it yet, though. I am assuming she has not changed the ingredients. It's a small bottle...the label says it's goodf or 10-12 uses. I don't use protein a lot so this should last me for a while.


That tea sounds like the bomb!


----------



## asummertyme (Dec 28, 2008)

I cant seem to get thru to the website...


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Dec 28, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> That tea sounds like the bomb!


It sure does! I hope it works like it sounds, lol. I'll have to review after I use it. It smells like the peppermint and the tea tree, to me. And with the color, it really does look like tea.


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Dec 28, 2008)

asummertyme said:


> I cant seem to get thru to the website...


Try .com instead of .net...I had the same problem a few minutes ago.


----------



## asummertyme (Dec 28, 2008)

^^ thnx girl..that worked!


----------



## asummertyme (Dec 28, 2008)

Oh...she is closed until Jan 1st.....dang!! she must have so much work to do!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 28, 2008)

Ya'll working the poor woman overtime...she had to take a break


----------



## beans4reezy (Dec 28, 2008)

I FINALLY got an email shipping confirmation!! Hopefully, I will have these by Tuesday!!!


----------



## godzooki (Dec 29, 2008)

I tried a oil treatment with the Vatika Frosting. Loved it!There are a lot of things on that site I want to try! I'm sold. I'm ready to place another order as soon as she opens up! Better yet, I might wait a few days...Ya'll gonna shut her down again from overload on the 1st, lol!


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 30, 2008)

Ladies my heart is broken
My daughter came over for the weekend so I can help her with the baby. She deep conditioned with my Hairveda DC.  Then she used the whipped gelly and ooh'd and aah'd about how awesome her hair felt (her curls looks absolutely beautiful) and then she asked me if I could GIVE HER my Hairveda hair oil cuz it has vitamin E.  She knows I have a hard time saying no to her. So I gave it to her. And I also gave her one of the whipped gelly's. I walked away dejected, my fists in the air talking about why God why? LOL  I will have no choice but to place another order now.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Dec 30, 2008)

BostonMaria said:


> Ladies my heart is broken
> My daughter came over for the weekend so I can help her with the baby. She deep conditioned with my Hairveda DC. Then she used the whipped gelly and ooh'd and aah'd about how awesome her hair felt (her curls looks absolutely beautiful) and then she asked me if I could GIVE HER my Hairveda hair oil cuz it has vitamin E. She knows I have a hard time saying no to her. So I gave it to her. And I also gave her one of the whipped gelly's. I walked away dejected, my fists in the air talking about why God why? LOL I will have no choice but to place another order now.


 
You sound just like my mom - actually a typical mom  Hey, at least she asked. I just take until my mom notices her goodies missing. She should have never told me that I never had to ask. Now when I take, she acts surprised. She dropped the ball on that one


----------



## beans4reezy (Dec 30, 2008)

I waited what felt like an eternity for these products...ok, okay, two weeks.  But I got them yesterday.  I smelled the products first and was swept off my feet.  Then I washed my hair and conditioned it with WEN.  I then eagerly put on the whipped cream as a leave in, therew in a spritz of her mist, and then sealed with her vatika frosting. I then let my hair dry to like 80% and then made individual plaits for a braid out.  While the braid out came out very nice, ((it looks thick and funky!!)..ladies, my hair feels like a Brillo pad!!!!!!!!!!! What did I do wrong?? My hair felt sooooo soft when I applied the products wet but now my hair is hard and a bit dull too.  These products smell soooo good, I don't want to give them up....but I can't go walking around with hard hair...Oh, I am sooo dismayed right now! BUT- still rocking a cute look


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 30, 2008)

BostonMaria said:


> Ladies my heart is broken
> My daughter came over for the weekend so I can help her with the baby. She deep conditioned with my Hairveda DC.  Then she used the whipped gelly and ooh'd and aah'd about how awesome her hair felt (her curls looks absolutely beautiful) and then she asked me if I could GIVE HER my Hairveda hair oil cuz it has vitamin E.  She knows I have a hard time saying no to her. So I gave it to her. And I also gave her one of the whipped gelly's. I walked away dejected, my fists in the air talking about why God why? LOL  I will have no choice but to place another order now.


You are such a sweet heart!! You know that baby needs that stuff!! Your generosity will be rewarded many times over!! 


Next time hide your stash


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 30, 2008)

beans4reezy said:


> I waited what felt like an eternity for these products...ok, okay, two weeks.  But I got them yesterday.  I smelled the products first and was swept off my feet.  Then I washed my hair and conditioned it with WEN.  I then eagerly put on the whipped cream as a leave in, therew in a spritz of her mist, and then sealed with her vatika frosting. I then let my hair dry to like 80% and then made individual plaits for a braid out.  While the braid out came out very nice, ((it looks thick and funky!!)..ladies, my hair feels like a Brillo pad!!!!!!!!!!! What did I do wrong?? My hair felt sooooo soft when I applied the products wet but now my hair is hard and a bit dull too.  These products smell soooo good, I don't want to give them up....but I can't go walking around with hard hair...Oh, I am sooo dismayed right now! BUT- still rocking a cute look



The Whipped cream is different, I wouldn't use it as a leave-in I would use it more like a finishing product and I wouldn't put anything else over it because I think it's very sealing because it has wax in it, put your moisture on first and then put the whipped cream on...

Correct me if I'm wrong ladies.


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Dec 30, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> You are such a sweet heart!! You know that baby needs that stuff!! Your generosity will be rewarded many times over!!
> 
> 
> Next time hide your stash


  @ that last part. I do the same thing to my mom. I still tie up my hair with a scarf I stole from her a couple of years ago...it's the only one that will stay on my head. Every time she sees it she says, "is that my scarf?" I'm like man I have had this thing so long...I need you to let go. 

Thank goodness we don't use the same hair products...that would really be a fight.


----------



## daaiyah (Dec 30, 2008)

I bought a _FEW _bottles of hydrosoft spritz and I dont like it at all.  I am offering them for sale on the exchange board.  Please pm me if interested. Bought during the Black Friday sale. Yes, I am one of the ones that got it early....


----------



## asummertyme (Dec 30, 2008)

BostonMaria said:


> Ladies my heart is broken
> My daughter came over for the weekend so I can help her with the baby. She deep conditioned with my Hairveda DC. Then she used the whipped gelly and ooh'd and aah'd about how awesome her hair felt (her curls looks absolutely beautiful) and then she asked me if I could GIVE HER my Hairveda hair oil cuz it has vitamin E. She knows I have a hard time saying no to her. So I gave it to her. And I also gave her one of the whipped gelly's. I walked away dejected, my fists in the air talking about why God why? LOL I will have no choice but to place another order now.


ooh, girl u know family will jack u for the good stuff.....


----------



## asummertyme (Dec 30, 2008)

Just wanted too add that I received my beloved Haul yesterday and everything looks just wonderful..this is a reship that BJ was so kind to resend me as the post office lost my 1st order..





 I will be washing my hair tonight...


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Dec 30, 2008)

asummertyme said:


> Just wanted too add that I received my beloved Haul yesterday and everything looks just wonderful..this is a reship that BJ was so kind to resend me as the post office lost my 1st order..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
DANG!!!!  I can't wait till Jan 1!!!!


----------



## asummertyme (Dec 30, 2008)

crlsweetie912 said:


> DANG!!!! I can't wait till Jan 1!!!!


 me too!!..i want more whipped gelly! That stuff is the bidnezzzzz..it slicked my edges sooo nicely!


----------



## MizzBrown (Dec 30, 2008)

No she didn't take a picture will all her Hydrosoft spritz right in the front..


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Dec 30, 2008)

asummertyme said:


> me too!!..i want more whipped gelly! That stuff is the bidnezzzzz..it slicked my edges sooo nicely!


 I KNEW THAT WAS MY WHIPPED GELLY I SAW IN YOUR PIC.  I am suffering withdrawal like a serious crackhead.


----------



## asummertyme (Dec 30, 2008)

MizzBrown said:


> No she didn't take a picture will all her Hydrosoft spritz right in the front..


 i didnt mean it like that!


----------



## asummertyme (Dec 30, 2008)

crlsweetie912 said:


> I KNEW THAT WAS MY WHIPPED GELLY I SAW IN YOUR PIC. I am suffering withdrawal like a serious crackhead.


 girl, i wish someone woulda told me about this stuff b4...! It is really good!


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Dec 30, 2008)

asummertyme said:


> i didnt mean it like that!


 
MADDIE IS ROCKING THAT HAT!!!


----------



## msdevo (Dec 30, 2008)

Jan 1st cant seem to get here fast enough


----------



## asummertyme (Dec 30, 2008)

crlsweetie912 said:


> MADDIE IS ROCKING THAT HAT!!!


thnx girl, thats my new hobbie..making her wear all of my projects..


----------



## blasianbeauty (Dec 30, 2008)

asummertyme said:


> me too!!..i want more whipped gelly! That stuff is the bidnezzzzz..it slicked my edges sooo nicely!


I can't wait to order her stuff.  I hope it lives up to all the raves.


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 30, 2008)

beans4reezy said:


> I waited what felt like an eternity for these products...ok, okay, two weeks. But I got them yesterday. I smelled the products first and was swept off my feet. Then I washed my hair and conditioned it with WEN. I then eagerly put on the whipped cream as a leave in, therew in a spritz of her mist, and then sealed with her vatika frosting. I then let my hair dry to like 80% and then made individual plaits for a braid out. While the braid out came out very nice, ((it looks thick and funky!!)..ladies, my hair feels like a Brillo pad!!!!!!!!!!! What did I do wrong?? My hair felt sooooo soft when I applied the products wet but now my hair is hard and a bit dull too. These products smell soooo good, I don't want to give them up....but I can't go walking around with hard hair...Oh, I am sooo dismayed right now! BUT- still rocking a cute look


 

Beans4reezy--I see you are relaxed like me. A little bit of whipped cream is all you need. I've never tried it in my wet hair only dry. As BJ says only a dime size amount will do. I think that may make the difference.


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 30, 2008)

crlsweetie912 said:


> DANG!!!! I can't wait till Jan 1!!!!


I know, right!!!!



crlsweetie912 said:


> I KNEW THAT WAS MY WHIPPED GELLY I SAW IN YOUR PIC. I am suffering withdrawal like a serious crackhead.


I'm suffering from withdrawal from hydrasoft spritz.  I was using it to wet bun daily.  When I couldn't get it on Black Friday I had to wait.  I know she had it after that but I couldn't order because of my No Buy Til Jan 09 Challenge.  I had only one pass left and I needed to order some stuff from Lotioncrafters.  What a mess !



msdevo said:


> Jan 1st cant seem to get here fast enough


 ...I know I'm like get here already!


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Dec 30, 2008)

asummertyme said:


> thnx girl, thats my new hobbie..making her wear all of my projects..


 Ohhh, you made that!!! Hot stuff....


----------



## Kimiche (Dec 30, 2008)

I just had to come back and mention that I did a co-wash with the 24/7 conditioner last night. I had to do this because my hair was dry like a brillo pad  no matter what I put in it.  Anyhow, my hair felt so good while I was washing it and afterwards.  I would definitely buy this conditioner again.   Staple!!


----------



## asummertyme (Dec 30, 2008)

Kimiche said:


> I just had to come back and mention that I did a co-wash with the 24/7 conditioner last night. I had to do this because my hair was dry like a brillo pad  no matter what I put in it. Anyhow, my hair felt so good while I was washing it and afterwards. I would definitely buy this conditioner again.  Staple!!


 O thanks! I will try that this week...today ima do a strinilla treatment..


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 30, 2008)

I hate to sound like a broken record but ITA with Kimiche.  Moist 24/7 is the ish!!! I'm 17 weeks post and have been cowashing with it.  I've never cowashed with anything else.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Dec 30, 2008)

Shay72 said:


> I hate to sound like a broken record but ITA with Kimiche. Moist 24/7 is the ish!!! I'm 17 weeks post and have been cowashing with it. I've never cowashed with anything else.


 
Have you ever tried it as a deep conditioner? Let me just say 
When I was waiting for my SitriNillah, I used the Moist Condition under both the steamer and a heating cap. The tangles and kinks just slide out of my hair! Their ingredients are pretty similar minus 4 that are in the SitriNillah Conditioner, so I figured, "Why not?"

When you're feeling stingy with the Deep Conditioner, give Moist Condition a whirl


----------



## chebaby (Dec 30, 2008)

beans4reezy said:


> I waited what felt like an eternity for these products...ok, okay, two weeks. But I got them yesterday. I smelled the products first and was swept off my feet. Then I washed my hair and conditioned it with WEN. I then eagerly put on the whipped cream as a leave in, therew in a spritz of her mist, and then sealed with her vatika frosting. I then let my hair dry to like 80% and then made individual plaits for a braid out. While the braid out came out very nice, ((it looks thick and funky!!)..ladies, my hair feels like a Brillo pad!!!!!!!!!!! What did I do wrong?? My hair felt sooooo soft when I applied the products wet but now my hair is hard and a bit dull too. These products smell soooo good, I don't want to give them up....but I can't go walking around with hard hair...Oh, I am sooo dismayed right now! BUT- still rocking a cute look


 two things could have caused the hardness.
1) the whipped cream is heavy so you only need a litle and some people may only like it on dry hair as a moisturizer
2)the vatiks frosting is coconut oil based. its cold now so it is solid. so when your hair dried so did the oil.


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Forever in Bloom said:


> Have you ever tried it as a deep conditioner? Let me just say
> When I was waiting for my SitriNillah, I used the Moist Condition under both the steamer and a heating cap. The tangles and kinks just slide out of my hair! Their ingredients are pretty similar minus 4 that are in the SitriNillah Conditioner, so I figured, "Why not?"
> 
> When you're feeling stingy with the Deep Conditioner, give Moist Condition a whirl


 
No I haven't but thanks for letting me know.  It will become my backup to Sitrinillah now !!


----------



## Kimiche (Dec 30, 2008)

asummertyme said:


> O thanks! I will try that this week...today ima do a strinilla treatment..


 
It's a really good conditioner imo.


----------



## Kimiche (Dec 30, 2008)

Shay72 said:


> I hate to sound like a broken record but ITA with Kimiche. Moist 24/7 is the ish!!! I'm 17 weeks post and have been cowashing with it. I've never cowashed with anything else.


 
 I'm only around 9 weeks post, but my new growth is kicking my behind.  If I didn't co wash with that last night I don't know what I would've done this morning, seriously.  I love it.


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 30, 2008)

_*I swear I seemed to be doing well with my extended stretch...I didn't get my package when I thought I was...I lost so much hair when I didn't have my stuff during those last remaining weeks... *_
_*
I will make sure my*_ _*bleep* __*is covered and well stocked for the next six months.  That *__*bleep*_ _*will not happen again*_..

_*Good to know about the moist for back up...*_

*rant over*


----------



## asummertyme (Dec 30, 2008)

Kimiche said:


> It's a really good conditioner imo.


 Thanks..I cant wait to try all these goodies..


----------



## chebaby (Dec 30, 2008)

i moisturized last night and sealed with vatika frosting and am back in love. i always go back and forth between coconut oil, cocasta oil, and vatika frosting so when i go back to one its like i fall in love all over again.


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 30, 2008)

You okay, now? I hope so. The 1st is almost here.  




MonaLisa said:


> _*I swear I seemed to be doing well with my extended stretch...I didn't get my package when I thought I was...I lost so much hair when I didn't have my stuff during those last remaining weeks... *_
> 
> _*I will make sure my*_ _*bleep* __*is covered and well stocked for the next six months. That *__*bleep*_ _*will not happen again*_..
> 
> ...


----------



## beans4reezy (Dec 30, 2008)

Shay72 said:


> Beans4reezy--I see you are relaxed like me. A little bit of whipped cream is all you need. I've never tried it in my wet hair only dry. As BJ says only a dime size amount will do. I think that may make the difference.


 
Thank you !! I'm going to use it on dry hair and reduce the portion I use..these products smell way too good for these not to be effective.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Dec 31, 2008)

Did ya'll notice something different on the hairveda website? The 16 oz and 32 oz (ex: SitriNillah) sizes are available  When I get some money I'm going straight for the gallon size!

ETA: The AvoSoya Oil has a new formula. Oh my goodness! I'm gonna be broke... 
The bulk sizes are available now too!


----------



## MizzBrown (Dec 31, 2008)

Why she wanna change stuff AFTER Black Friday! 

She even got the hydrasoft spritz in an 8oz. And other stuff has $2.50 samples.

This is all too much!


----------



## winnettag (Dec 31, 2008)

MizzBrown said:


> Why she wanna change stuff AFTER Black Friday!
> 
> *She even got the hydrasoft spritz in an 8oz*. And other stuff has $2.50 samples.
> 
> *This is all too much*!


 

It really is!  
I may never have money to go out or do anything, but at least my hair will be on point thanks to Hairveda.    &


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Dec 31, 2008)

MizzBrown said:


> Why she wanna change stuff AFTER Black Friday!
> 
> *She even got the hydrasoft spritz in an 8oz*. And other stuff has $2.50 samples.
> 
> This is all too much!


 
I put that 8 oz. bottle of the spritz in my basket with the quickness. I sure did get tired of playing around with those little 4 oz. jars of Whipped Gelly as well - 16 ounces is way better  Now I got something to work with. 

I put over $200 (18 lbs to be exact) worth of stuff in my basket and shipping was $12.95  I don't know if that's right because UPS shipping is way more than that, and the bulk size of Moist Condition 24/7 is why the shipping _should _be worth more.


----------



## MizzBrown (Dec 31, 2008)

winnettag said:


> It really is!
> I may never have money to go out or do anything, but at least my hair will be on point thanks to Hairveda.  &


 
I HAVE to get that Methi Sativa Tea Recovery kit.  I really think it will benefit me trying to stretch. And you get so much for cheap.

And do you know that HALF of my Avosoya oil fell all out in my bathroom drawer? I laid it down wrong and the pump got caught on something and there was oil everywhere! 

Talk about pissed....new excuse for me to get the different formula though.


----------



## MizzBrown (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm mad yall got yall's basket order ready and we still got a whole day to go before she opens!

Yall dont play!


----------



## msdevo (Dec 31, 2008)

I set aside 100 bucks for Jan 1.  I am so hyped


----------



## msdevo (Dec 31, 2008)

Hey wait...  I noticed some of the prices changed from this morning too


----------



## MizzBrown (Dec 31, 2008)

msdevo said:


> Hey wait... I noticed some of the prices changed from this morning too


 
Yup! She went up 50 cents on that 4oz Hydrosoft spritz. That's all i really noticed. She aint slick...we know all the products and their prices down to a T!


----------



## msdevo (Dec 31, 2008)

The tub of green tea butter went up $2


----------



## MizzBrown (Dec 31, 2008)

msdevo said:


> The tub of green tea butter went up $2


 
Uh oh! You sure? Did the price AND the size change or just the price?

You know what this means right? Supply & Demand. Demand is up and overhead is kicking in..


----------



## msdevo (Dec 31, 2008)

The 16oz was $26 I know cuz its in my cart  Now same size higher price.  Now I know I gotta stock up.



MizzBrown said:


> Uh oh! You sure? Did the price AND the size change or just the price?
> 
> You know what this means right? Supply & Demand. Demand is up and overhead is kicking in..


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 31, 2008)

Cassandra1975 said:


> @ that last part. I do the same thing to my mom. I still tie up my hair with a scarf I stole from her a couple of years ago...it's the only one that will stay on my head. *Every time she sees it she says, "is that my scarf?" I'm like man I have had this thing so long...I need you to let go. *
> 
> Thank goodness we don't use the same hair products...that would really be a fight.


Poor mom!! LOL It's hard to find a good sleep scarf!


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Dec 31, 2008)

MizzBrown said:


> I'm mad *yall got yall's basket order ready* and we still got a whole day to go before she opens!
> 
> Yall dont play!


 
And (yes, I'm starting a sentence off with a conjunction) that's exactly where they will stay _until _I get some money. I ain't rolling like that - I'm just playing pretend. Spending that much on hair products is why sugar daddy's were invented  (I'm just kidding. Sugar daddy's are icky, but the candies are yummy)

Besides, I have enough to last me a long while until I need to buy some more. The protein treatment can wait, 'cause my hair is doing okay. I guess it _could_ be used as a preventative measure though


----------



## rainbowknots (Dec 31, 2008)

Has anyone ordered this stuff while overseas. I plano on ordering some Friday, but I'm overseas and I'm wondering if I should order 2 of everything just in case it takes months to get to me. If it'll only take like a month then I'll be fine just ordering 1 of everything.


----------



## Vshanell (Dec 31, 2008)

asummertyme said:


> Just wanted too add that I received my beloved Haul yesterday and everything looks just wonderful..this is a reship that BJ was so kind to resend me as the post office lost my 1st order..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was so nice of BJ.  I'm glad you got your stuff!


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Dec 31, 2008)

MizzBrown said:


> *Why she wanna change stuff AFTER Black Friday! *
> 
> She even got the hydrasoft spritz in an 8oz. And other stuff has $2.50 samples.
> 
> This is all too much!


Right! 

I know her stuff saved me this morning. I had slept on a twist out and was just gonna puff it and go today. Well my stupid shower drain got clogged - I was so sleepy this morning, in my efforts to check it out I did not actually turn the shower off and got my freakin' hair wet. 

I'm not a wash n go kinda gal...it just doesn't look right 'cause the front half of my hair is Cnapp. But I had no choice. I slapped on the Moist 24/7 while in the shower...tangles slid right out when I combed/rinsed. I put in a little leave in and then applied the Whipped Gelly. Tied my edges down while I finished getting ready. 

I am LOVING my puff today! My edges are completely laid down...I never got that before without tons and globs of gel. 

I guess I'll add another container of Whipped Gelly to my list...I'm about to go broke over this.


----------



## asummertyme (Dec 31, 2008)

Pokahontas said:


> That was so nice of BJ. I'm glad you got your stuff!


 It really was..I emailed her and told her what happned...I expected her to say well take up a claim with the PO..but she said dont worry..ima hook u...i was doin the running man forreal..


----------



## asummertyme (Dec 31, 2008)

Oh man..I dont think I am gonna order anything this go round..altho i would like sommore whipped gelly for my stash..ima hold out..but why do i feel like i am losing out if i dont order come jan 1st?????lol


----------



## *fabulosity* (Dec 31, 2008)

A.. it's an addiction.. let it go... move on.. LMAO~


----------



## msdevo (Dec 31, 2008)

1 more day ladies


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Dec 31, 2008)

OK...so I just put what I wanted in the cart, just to see...$155.73, and that's without the 1 gallon tub of Sitrinillah...

I guess I know what I'm requesting for my birthday next month...


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Dec 31, 2008)

*fabulosity* said:


> A.. it's an addiction.. let it go... move on.. LMAO~


 And I don't need no 12 step program.  I sure will be placing my order after I get home from church.  Don't yall buy up all the good stuff!


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Dec 31, 2008)

Cassandra1975 said:


> OK...so I just put what I wanted in the cart, just to see...$155.73, and that's without the 1 gallon tub of Sitrinillah...
> 
> I guess I know what I'm requesting for my birthday next month...


 BJ needs to have gift certificates or something!


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Dec 31, 2008)

crlsweetie912 said:


> BJ needs to have gift certificates or something!


I think she does...lemme check the site. 

Yep - she does. Lemme gon' and send the link to my honey.


----------



## msdevo (Dec 31, 2008)

Where have you been?? She does



crlsweetie912 said:


> BJ needs to have gift certificates or something!


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Dec 31, 2008)

Cassandra1975 said:


> I think she does...lemme check the site.
> 
> Yep - she does. Lemme gon' and send the link to my honey.


 


msdevo said:


> Where have you been?? She does


 DANG!  I should have known.  Yall gotta get the word out!!!!


----------



## Eisani (Dec 31, 2008)

..........  .........

Y'all play too much!!!!


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Dec 31, 2008)

Eisani said:


> ..........  .........
> 
> Y'all play too much!!!!


 Girl I am a "newbie" compared to yall.  I gotta get my stash right!


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Dec 31, 2008)

Eisani said:


> ..........  .........
> 
> Y'all play too much!!!!


Nuh uh.


----------



## Eisani (Dec 31, 2008)

crlsweetie912 said:


> Girl I am a "newbie" compared to yall. I gotta get my stash right!


 Why do I feel like I have Hairveda anorexia now in addition to hair anorexia? I never feel like I have enough stuff. With the exception of another bottle of CoCasta, SheaAloe and my Whipped Cream not pictured, this is all I have left:




Why does it still always feel like I'm about to run out? Oh yea, somebody want to swap out that Hydrosoft Spritz with me? It leaves a film or something on my hair that I don't care for.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Dec 31, 2008)

Eisani said:


> Why do I feel like I have Hairveda anorexia now in addition to hair anorexia? I never feel like I have enough stuff. With the exception of another bottle of CoCasta, SheaAloe and my Whipped Cream not pictured, this is all I have left:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TexturedTresses (Dec 31, 2008)

Eisani said:


> Why do I feel like I have Hairveda anorexia now in addition to hair anorexia? I never feel like I have enough stuff. With the exception of another bottle of CoCasta, SheaAloe and my Whipped Cream not pictured, this is all I have left:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
dang.  that is a lot of product.  what is in the big huge bottle?


----------



## Eisani (Dec 31, 2008)

sandyrabbit said:


> dang. that is a lot of product. what is in the big huge bottle?


 That's a gallon of Moist 24/7


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Dec 31, 2008)

Eisani said:


> Why do I feel like I have Hairveda anorexia now in addition to hair anorexia? I never feel like I have enough stuff. With the exception of another bottle of CoCasta, SheaAloe and my Whipped Cream not pictured, this is all I have left:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Girl! What the???????  

Are those two big containers of VF, next to the Cocasta??? Or is that Sitrinillah. I want that gallon of 24/7 back there...

I can't take it!


----------



## msdevo (Dec 31, 2008)

OMG You ladies are addicts I swear


----------



## Eisani (Dec 31, 2008)

Cassandra1975 said:


> Girl! What the???????
> 
> Are those two big containers of VF, next to the Cocasta??? Or is that Sitrinillah. I want that gallon of 24/7 back there...
> 
> I can't take it!


 Those are two of the now extinct 41 oz jars of SitriNillah. 

A true sign of a junkie is she's never satisfied . I just need a couple things in January and I'll be good...


----------



## msdevo (Dec 31, 2008)

I stuck, I don know if I wanna get the SitriNillah or the Moist 24/7.  I am running low on both. Right now both are in my cart and I keep looking at it like its gonna tell me which one to choose, lol


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 31, 2008)

I got stuff in my cart too now that I know how it is.  I gotta update it though.  I've had some hydrasoft spritzes in there for awhile.  Right now my total is $165 without the update and the new protein tx because you can't add it yet.  I will keep checking though.


----------



## Vshanell (Dec 31, 2008)

asummertyme said:


> It really was..I emailed her and told her what happned...I expected her to say well take up a claim with the PO..but she said dont worry..ima hook u...i was doin the running man forreal..


 Cool, what a sweetie.


----------



## Lavendar (Dec 31, 2008)

Eisani said:


> Those are two of the now extinct 41 oz jars of SitriNillah.
> 
> A true sign of a junkie is she's never satisfied . I just need a couple things in January and I'll be good...


 
Girl!  I need one of those jars of Sitrinillah so bad right now!


----------



## Vshanell (Dec 31, 2008)

Since yall posting stash's and all here's my little one.  I use products slow so I don't stock up too much.  This will last me a loooong time.






I find myself staring at this pic a lot,.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Dec 31, 2008)

Pokahontas said:


> Since yall posting stash's and all here's my little one. I use products slow so I don't stock up too much. This will last me a loooong time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yall aer TORTURING ME!!! I wanna snatch that whipped gelly and run!!!


----------



## msdevo (Dec 31, 2008)

Is is January yet???? 



Pokahontas said:


> Since yall posting stash's and all here's my little one.  I use products slow so I don't stock up too much.  This will last me a loooong time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Eisani (Dec 31, 2008)

Pokahontas, I wanna stick my finger in that green tea butter . It just looks so warm and inviting...that's on my list to purchase. That and the Methi are the only things I haven't tried oh, and the Amala shampoo. I'll just try the butter and stick w/my staples though... anyone w/protein sensitive hair tried the Methi tea?


----------



## Eisani (Dec 31, 2008)

Pokahontas said:


> Since yall posting stash's and all here's my little one. I use products slow so I don't stock up too much. This will last me a loooong time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You can tell the OG HV junkies too by the product labels  If you have products w/all of the label changes, you've been at this for a while


----------



## Vshanell (Dec 31, 2008)

Eisani said:


> Pokahontas, I wanna stick my finger in that green tea butter . It just looks so warm and inviting...that's on my list to purchase. That and the Methi are the only things I haven't tried oh, and the Amala shampoo. I'll just try the butter and stick w/my staples though... anyone w/protein sensitive hair tried the Methi tea?


 Ha ha!  The butter is good....you'll like it.

I tried the Amla shampoo yesterday and I liked it.  I thought it would leave my hair stripped but it didn't, and I kept looking at my wet hair because the shampoo made it so shiny.  For me though it seemed like it took quite a bit of shampoo for me to get the lather I wanted.  I have hard water so that could be part of the reason.  I can't wait to try the cream rinse.


----------



## kweenameena (Dec 31, 2008)

I can't lie....ya'll got me over here feening for her store to open. I'm a sucka for anything that smells good!

So will her store be opening at midnight?

If so, midnight EST or is she on the west coast?


----------



## MichL (Dec 31, 2008)

kweenameena said:


> I can't lie....ya'll got me over here feening for her store to open. I'm a sucka for anything that smells good!
> 
> So will her store be opening at midnight?
> 
> If so, midnight EST or is she on the west coast?


 
EST. I believe she's in the Virginia or Maryland area.


----------



## TexturedTresses (Dec 31, 2008)

Eisani said:


> That's a gallon of Moist 24/7


 
lol, there is no way you will run out.


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 31, 2008)

Shay72 said:


> You okay, now? I hope so. The 1st is almost here.


 



_*Yes, I'ze better now..*_

_*thank you girl....I knew you understood*_ 



_*lemme get my basket prep on...these hefflets up in here....dang...*_


----------



## chebaby (Dec 31, 2008)

ik im just gonna get the green tea butter and moist condition 24/7.


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 31, 2008)

_*Now C'mon!! Was it really necessary Poka?!!  Dang...*_


----------



## kweenameena (Jan 1, 2009)

MichL said:


> EST. I believe she's in the Virginia or Maryland area.


Hmmm......she might live near me. I wonder if she needs some local volunteers to test out her products


----------



## Superfly Sister (Jan 1, 2009)

The products sound amazing, and so nicely packaged too.  I wish I could justify $35.00 shipping to the UK


----------



## NOEChic (Jan 1, 2009)

i just got my order in, one thing is back ordered but i will be trting my product probably saturday


----------



## winnettag (Jan 1, 2009)

NOEChic said:


> i just got my order in, *one thing is back ordered* but i will be trting my product probably saturday


 
What's back ordered already?    and wallbash!


----------



## NOEChic (Jan 1, 2009)

winnettag said:


> What's back ordered already?    and wallbash!


the whipped gelly and what is wallbash?


----------



## winnettag (Jan 1, 2009)

NOEChic said:


> the whipped gelly and what is wallbash?


 
This is wallbash , but I couldn't add it in edit mode, lol.
It means I'm mad something is already back ordered! 
But I guess I can live with that since I can't order until next week anyway....maybe everything will be in stock by then.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Jan 1, 2009)

WHEW! glad I got my whipped gelly!


----------



## The Princess (Jan 1, 2009)

Dang, the Methi Recovery System is not available yet. Thats the only thing that I want.


----------



## asummertyme (Jan 1, 2009)

BEUUTEEFUL..





Pokahontas said:


> Since yall posting stash's and all here's my little one. I use products slow so I don't stock up too much. This will last me a loooong time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vshanell (Jan 1, 2009)

MonaLisa said:


> _*Now C'mon!! Was it really necessary Poka?!! Dang...*_


 
Yes indeedey!!


----------



## asummertyme (Jan 1, 2009)

I am thinking of getting a cleanser..but ima finish off what i have here 1st..


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 1, 2009)

I think once I finish stocking up (hopefully by Feb) I will attempt (I was able to post a pic within a post one time) to post my Hairveda stash.


----------



## blasianbeauty (Jan 1, 2009)

What day this month is she taking orders again?


----------



## kweenameena (Jan 1, 2009)

Okay....I ordered a sample size of everything that I could plus a full size of the cocasta (sp?) oil. I wonder why that one doesn't come in a sample pack too? But I love anything with coconut oil! I can't wait til it comes


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 1, 2009)

blasianbeauty said:


> What day this month is she taking orders again?


 
Right now.  Today.


----------



## MonaLisa (Jan 1, 2009)

Pokahontas said:


> Yes indeedey!!


 

 

_*I ain't mad atchu!  

I just pulled a Shay and dropped around 200...I'm pretty much set for the year with the exception of a restock here and there.

I was trying to wait for the tea conditioner...but just wanted to go ahead and get order in...*_ 
_I can hold until my birthday to try it out...I will be requesting gift certificates_..

_*This was worth it instead of ordering multiple times factoring in shipping the way I use the SitriNillah [it's my main conditioner].  I don't really go to the salon, etc. so it works out in the end.*_


----------



## Vshanell (Jan 1, 2009)

MonaLisa said:


> _*I ain't mad atchu! *_
> 
> _*I just pulled a Shay and dropped around 200...I'm pretty much set for the year with the exception of a restock here and there.*_
> 
> ...


 I don't ever go to the salon....I never thought of it that way....now I can justify making another order.


----------



## blasianbeauty (Jan 1, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Right now.  Today.


Aww shucky shucky now!  I'm gonna order a sample pack and a thing of whipped ends for starters then go from there.


----------



## MonaLisa (Jan 1, 2009)

Pokahontas said:


> I don't ever go to the salon....*I never thought of it that way*....*now I can justify making another order*.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 1, 2009)

MonaLisa said:


> _*I ain't mad atchu! *_
> 
> _*I just pulled a Shay and dropped around 200...I'm pretty much set for the year with the exception of a restock here and there.*_
> 
> ...


 
I was going back n forth but when I really thought about it I knew it was worth it! I feel like I have a better plan now that I've had to go without a necessity or two.  I know you understand that.


----------



## MonaLisa (Jan 1, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I was going back n forth but when I really thought about it I knew it was worth it! *I feel like I have a better plan now that I've had to go without a necessity or two. I know you understand that.*


 
_*Ohhhhhh..yes, I do....too well unfortunately .... 

I don't plan on going through the hair product stress again of wanting something for my hair and not having it within reach.*_


----------



## Libra08 (Jan 1, 2009)

Hey you Hairveda junkies! I was wondering if anyone has used the whipped jelly for braidouts? My braidouts don't last until the end of the day and I was wondering if the whipped jelly will give them enough hold to last atleast most of the day? Thanks!


----------



## chebaby (Jan 1, 2009)

im about to get my green tea butter.


----------



## TexturedTresses (Jan 1, 2009)

has anyone else use the whipped jelly for rollersets.  i would love to hear the results.


----------



## redecouvert (Jan 1, 2009)

i've just joined the hairvedas fan club. I looove cocasta shikakai


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Jan 1, 2009)

sandyrabbit said:


> has anyone else use the whipped jelly for rollersets. i would love to hear the results.


 I did at the nape of my hair which was super short at the time.  It yielded a pretty "firm" set.  Which was what I wanted.  I didn't comb out the back area, just fingered through it.  With all your hair.  I wouldn't do it.  
If I did, I would add a little oil or maybe some salerm or lacio to loosen it up a bit.  
HTH.


----------



## TexturedTresses (Jan 1, 2009)

crlsweetie912 said:


> I did at the nape of my hair which was super short at the time. It yielded a pretty "firm" set. Which was what I wanted. I didn't comb out the back area, just fingered through it. With all your hair. I wouldn't do it.
> If I did, I would add a little oil or maybe some salerm or lacio to loosen it up a bit.
> HTH.


 
thanks.  so you wouldn't be able to comb through it afterwards.  i might do what you did and do it in my nape just to see.  thanks for the tip.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Jan 1, 2009)

Poka or anyone who can chime in: Can you suggest products for fine-haired ladies which are also moisturizing?

Thanks a bunch for this.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Jan 1, 2009)

sandyrabbit said:


> thanks. so you wouldn't be able to comb through it afterwards. i might do what you did and do it in my nape just to see. thanks for the tip.


 I think you could comb through, but it's more of a firm set and I wouldn't want to risk breakage.


----------



## msdevo (Jan 1, 2009)

EVERYTHING

 My hair is not fine but at one point in a spot it was thin due to weaves. I like the green tea butter(not to heavy ad smells great) and the whipped cream, thats if your just looking for good moisturizers.



Serenity_Peace said:


> Poka or anyone who can chime in: Can you suggest products for fine-haired ladies which are also moisturizing?
> 
> Thanks a bunch for this.


----------



## peppers01 (Jan 1, 2009)

*I just ordered the Vatika Frosting, Hydrasoft spritz, 24/7 conditioner, and the 3 in 1 conditioner today! I am so excited just based on the experiences here, I am confident I didn't waste my money. I'll be letting everyone know what type of results I get from using them.*

*Also, I just had to let you guys know who are looking for LCD TVs that HSN has a 32" JVC TV w/ a IPOD/MP3 docking station in the front and a thumb drive slot for pictures for $599.99 or 4 flex payments of $149.99. The item # is 393328 (I think) at hsn.com. I just had to jump on it, and thought I'd pass that info on.*


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 1, 2009)

Serenity_Peace said:


> Poka or anyone who can chime in: Can you suggest products for fine-haired ladies which are also moisturizing?
> 
> Thanks a bunch for this.


If you remotely like Castor Oil you have to try the CoCasta Oil,  That stuff is the bomb, I love to use it to seal my ends....and on my edges, they are normal edges again after I distroyed them with years of micro braid wear.  You could use it when you wear your hair in a bun, it may be too heavy to wear on an out style. (Relaxed laides chime in) 

I think I will like the Avasoya oil on my straightened hair and if you like coconut, then try the Frosting!!!


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Jan 1, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> If you remotely like Castor Oil you have to try the CoCasta Oil,  That stuff is the bomb, I love to use it to seal my ends....and on my edges, they are normal edges again after I distroyed them with years of micro braid wear.  You could use it when you wear your hair in a bun, it may be too heavy to wear on an out style. (Relaxed laides chime in)
> 
> I think I will like the Avasoya oil on my straightened hair and if you like coconut, then try the Frosting!!!



Thank you so much, sweetheart!  You know you're the greatest!


----------



## BGT (Jan 1, 2009)

kweenameena said:


> Okay....I ordered a sample size of everything that I could plus a full size of the cocasta (sp?) oil. I wonder why that one doesn't come in a sample pack too? But I love anything with coconut oil! I can't wait til it comes



Me too!  I ordered the Hydrosoft spritz plus sample sizes of the DC mask, green tea butter, amala cream rinse, avosoyo oil, and the moist pro protein conditioner.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 1, 2009)

Libra08 said:


> Hey you Hairveda junkies! I was wondering if anyone has used the whipped jelly for braidouts? My braidouts don't last until the end of the day and I was wondering if the whipped jelly will give them enough hold to last atleast most of the day? Thanks!



I haven't used it for a braid out yet, but I plan too.

Based on what CRLSweetie posted above, it sounds like the gel gives a firm hold so that may be perfect for a braidout / twistout. You could just take the braids out and separate your hair with your fingers...that should be really purrrrty!!

Ladies which HairVeda product or product combos do you use for braid-outs??


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (Jan 1, 2009)

Is there a special section of the site for sample packs? I don't see it though I'm surfing from a my phone. Not sure if that has anything to do with it....


----------



## BGT (Jan 1, 2009)

PhonyBaloney500 said:


> Is there a special section of the site for sample packs? I don't see it though I'm surfing from a my phone. Not sure if that has anything to do with it....



It's one of the options when choosing different sizes. It's a drop box next to each product.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Jan 2, 2009)

I don't know about others but I find I must use shampoo after DCing with Stritinillah. My hair will be so moisturized and great. If I don't  my hair is very weighed down, tangled, etc. I think its because I have very soft, fine hair. I use the Amala shampoo but I want to get Amla cream rinse as well

If anyone wasn't getting good results with Striti, that many help


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 2, 2009)

cutiebe2 said:


> I don't know about others but I find I must use shampoo after DCing with Stritinillah. My hair will be so moisturized and great. If I don't my hair is very weighed down, tangled, etc. I think its because I have very soft, fine hair. I use the Amala shampoo but I want to get Amla cream rinse as well
> 
> If anyone wasn't getting good results with Striti, that many help


 
Some people LOOOOVE SitriNillah--I do--but others feel like it does not benefit their hair.  So it depends.  During my relaxer stretch it was like relaxer to me.  I put it on my hair and my waves would disappear.


----------



## MrsQueeny (Jan 2, 2009)

Here is my current stash. 




I have some more stuff on the way.  Q


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 2, 2009)

Whew seeing people's stashes and knowing what I have...BJ gotta be wore out!


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Jan 2, 2009)

***Que*** said:


> Here is my current stash.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Q done stole all the whipped gelly tooo.


----------



## MonaLisa (Jan 2, 2009)

_*Et tu Que?  Et tu?*_



_*Ya'll are a trip with the stash pics .....*_

_*shay...u takin a pic of your pail?*_


----------



## MrsQueeny (Jan 2, 2009)

crlsweetie912 said:


> Q done stole all the whipped gelly tooo.


Now look I only got 4 jars. In my defense, that's one for each head in my household thank you.  Q



MonaLisa said:


> _*Et tu Que?  Et tu?*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah girl. I gotta keep my hair tight for our boo Vince.  I got some hydrasoft on the way and I am good hopefully for awhile since I also hit up shescentit and afroveda on black Friday as well. Q


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 2, 2009)

MonaLisa said:


> _*Et tu Que? Et tu?*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yep. I will post a pic of the pail! I will take a pic of the entire stash once I am stocked up.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 2, 2009)

cutiebe2 said:


> I don't know about others but I find I must use shampoo after DCing with Stritinillah. My hair will be so moisturized and great. If I don't  my hair is very weighed down, tangled, etc. I think its because I have very soft, fine hair. I use the Amala shampoo but I want to get Amla cream rinse as well
> 
> If anyone wasn't getting good results with Striti, that many help


It's pretty thick, I know if I was relaxed it would be too heavy for my hair but it's pretty good for my natural hair. I generally add extra shea butter but that's because I like to drench my natural hair in moisture.  It would be heavy for a freshly relaxed head of fine hair for sure. 

Try it as pre-poo on dry hair, that would work great or right after a protein treatment...that's another idea for fine hair.


----------



## SparklingFlame (Jan 2, 2009)

I have been purposely been staying out of these Hairveda threads b/c I am using up all my stuff before I even THINK of buying anything. My QB is running out so I am gonna try some of BJ's stuff. 

I must admit I am totally green on her products. By choice b/c if I read reviews I'll go out and buy.

Now that I am in the market I can now actually read this thread.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 2, 2009)

***Que*** said:


> Here is my current stash.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: Q !!

Q the reason why folk orders was on the slow boat, I can see BJ now standing over 4 big pots stirring up Q's order wiping her brow! :wow:


----------



## MrsQueeny (Jan 2, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> :wow: Q !!
> 
> Q the reason why folk orders was on the slow boat, I can see BJ now standing over 4 big pots stirring up Q's order wiping her brow! :wow:



Not unh.  Q


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 2, 2009)

SparklingFlame said:


> I have been purposely been staying out of these Hairveda threads b/c I am using up all my stuff before I even THINK of buying anything. My QB is running out so I am gonna try some of BJ's stuff.
> 
> I must admit I am totally green on her products. By choice b/c if I read reviews I'll go out and buy.
> 
> Now that I am in the market I can now actually read this thread.


 
You in troooouble ! Welcome to the "cult" .


----------



## Tee (Jan 2, 2009)

MonaLisa said:


> _*Et tu Que? Et tu?*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 This sound sooo like something I would say!!!  Et tu????


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Jan 2, 2009)

I shole would like to see a pic of Ms. Tee's hairveda stash!


----------



## MrsQueeny (Jan 2, 2009)

crlsweetie912 said:


> I shole would like to see a pic of Ms. Tee's hairveda stash!



Um hmm. She's the one who told me about the whipped gelly!!! Q


----------



## TexturedTresses (Jan 2, 2009)

***Que*** said:


> Um hmm. She's the one who told me about the whipped gelly!!! Q


 
what do you use the whipped jelly for?  also, tee what do you use it for?


----------



## chebaby (Jan 2, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Some people LOOOOVE SitriNillah--I do--but others feel like it does not benefit their hair. So it depends. During my relaxer stretch it was like relaxer to me. I put it on my hair and my waves would disappear.


 yea im one of those people the sitrinilla did nothing for. but i ordered 2 jars at the time so i will try it again. i will probably mix it with coconut oil and put it on dry hair and see if that works.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 2, 2009)

sandyrabbit said:


> what do you use the whipped jelly for? also, tee what do you use it for?


 i use the whipped gelly for slicking my hair back. when i wrap my hair the temple of the left side was thinning because it was constantly being wrapped to the right so now i slick it down to the left(in its natural direction) with the gelly and then put my scarf on.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 4, 2009)

I have been using the Avosoya Oil and its been a dream so far on my straight hair. I put it in my hair right before doing a doobie/satin scarf and wow my hair is so moisturized all day and looks so shiny.  I also have been putting the Avosoya Oil on my face at night (it has vitamin E) and it leaves my face feeling like silk. Its so cold outside that my face is normally very dry, but this stuff is no joke. A little goes a long way for both your face and hair.

I had to put away the whipped gelly for now because my hair just refuses to do wash 'n go's right now.  My curls aren't poppin like normally and I know its because of this nasty weather and artificial heat in the house.


----------



## MrsQueeny (Jan 5, 2009)

sandyrabbit said:


> what do you use the whipped jelly for?  also, tee what do you use it for?



I use it on my girls' twists and to help lay my hair down when I wear a bun. It holds without being hard, or flaking and gives it shine. Q


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Jan 5, 2009)

BostonMaria said:


> I have been using the Avosoya Oil and its been a dream so far on my straight hair. I put it in my hair right before doing a doobie/satin scarf and wow my hair is so moisturized all day and looks so shiny. I also have been putting the Avosoya Oil on my face at night (it has vitamin E) and it leaves my face feeling like silk. Its so cold outside that my face is normally very dry, but this stuff is no joke. A little goes a long way for both your face and hair.
> 
> I had to put away the whipped gelly for now because my hair just refuses to do wash 'n go's right now. My curls aren't poppin like normally and I know its because of this nasty weather and artificial heat in the house.


AvoSoya is on my list for my next purchase...along with the gallon of Moist 24/7 Conditioner. I need more Amala Cream Rinse...and I'm debating on the Hydrasoft.


----------



## pear (Jan 5, 2009)

I would love to hear more reviews about the hydrasoft.  Especially from those with very coarse, dry 4B relaxed hair. 

Unfortunately I have tried several Hairveda products and none of the conditioners and neither the green tea butter nor the vatika frosting or almond glaze worked for me.  I do like the Avosoya and Cocasta oils but only on my hair not the scalp.

Given my mixed results with her products, I would love to hear more about the hydrasoft before I shell out any more $$$$.


----------



## kedda0720pooh (Jan 5, 2009)

WoW! This stuff must be great bc this tread start in July and it's still bumping.....


----------



## lilree (Jan 5, 2009)

kedda0720pooh said:


> WoW! This stuff must be great bc this tread start in July and it's still bumping.....


 
I'm convinced.  I ordered some this weekend.~eagerly waiting


----------



## MonaLisa (Jan 5, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> *Yep. I will post a pic of the pail! I will take a pic of the entire stash once I am stocked up*.


 




_I'm thinking should I take one of mine too..._


----------



## MonaLisa (Jan 5, 2009)

Tee said:


> This sound sooo like something I would say!!! Et tu????


 

 



_That's left over from my Shakespeare phase..._


----------



## chebaby (Jan 5, 2009)

does anyone use the whipped cream on wet hair when you wet bun?


----------



## msdevo (Jan 7, 2009)

Woohoo!!!
Got my shipping confirmation for stuff ordered on the 1st. I am so amped. The folks at work are gonna be all over me on Friday.


----------



## Toy (Jan 7, 2009)

chebaby said:


> does anyone use the whipped cream on wet hair when you wet bun?


 

I use the whipped cream on wet hair Love it.


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Jan 7, 2009)

msdevo said:


> Woohoo!!!
> Got my shipping confirmation for stuff ordered on the 1st. I am so amped. The folks at work are gonna be all over me on Friday.


I just re-ordered some Moist 24/7 and the Amala Cream Rinse, as well as trying the AvoSoya oil for the first time. But I just ordered yesterday (had to make sure my money wasn't funny/change wasn't strange, lol) - I hope I get my shipping notice by mid next week. At least y'all didn't buy up everything on 1/1!


----------



## msdevo (Jan 7, 2009)

I LOVE the conditioners, never tried her shampoos though. Next go around I will.  Im really excited because this time I ordered a bucket of the green tea butter and the larger sizes of the Sitri and Moist 27/7 and a few other things. I usually get the small sizes, not this time though
Santa Claus was VERY good to me



Cassandra1975 said:


> I just re-ordered some Moist 24/7 and the Amala Cream Rinse, as well as trying the AvoSoya oil for the first time. But I just ordered yesterday (had to make sure my money wasn't funny/change wasn't strange, lol) - I hope I get my shipping notice by mid next week. At least y'all didn't buy up everything on 1/1!


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Jan 7, 2009)

I got my shipping notice today!  WHOOOO HOOO!!!


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Jan 7, 2009)

msdevo said:


> I LOVE the conditioners, never tried her shampoos though. Next go around I will. Im really excited because this time I ordered a bucket of the green tea butter and the larger sizes of the Sitri and Moist 27/7 and a few other things. I usually get the small sizes, not this time though
> Santa Claus was VERY good to me


My birthday is later this month. I already gave my SO the hairveda website addy so he can just go on there and get me a gc...'cause I want that gallon of Moist 24/7. 

I like the Amala Shikakai shampoo...I mostly SW, but it's a good shampoo to use before doing a DC. 

I want the big bucket of Sitrinillah, but the $150 is not in my budget right now.


----------



## msdevo (Jan 7, 2009)

Girl thats what I did. I told people what my paypal address was so all they had to do was just add money for Christmas, lol.  This stuff is so addictive. Hopefully next month I will have a boo to buy me some more Hairveda stuff for Valentines Day



Cassandra1975 said:


> My birthday is later this month. I already gave my SO the hairveda website addy so he can just go on there and get me a gc...'cause I want that gallon of Moist 24/7.
> 
> I like the Amala Shikakai shampoo...I mostly SW, but it's a good shampoo to use before doing a DC.
> 
> I want the big bucket of Sitrinillah, but the $150 is not in my budget right now.


----------



## BGT (Jan 7, 2009)

OK, so I jumped on the bandwagon and ordered some stuff.  Got the Amala Cream Rinse, avosoyo oil sample, DC sample, hydrosoft spritz, whipped jelly, moist condition pro sample. Can't wait ti get it!!


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 8, 2009)

No shipping notice yet but I'm bout to order some more stuff.  I will run out of SitriNillah by Saturday but I will use the Moist 24/7 til it gets here.  I'm also thinking of maybe getting Organix Coconut Milk Instant Repair Tx as a back up dc.  I've seen Organix at Target & Giant. I plan to go to Ulta this weekend to get a friend a gift card or gift certifcate for her b-day so that's an option for Organix too.


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Jan 8, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> No shipping notice yet but I'm bout to order some more stuff. I will run out of SitriNillah by Saturday but I will use the Moist 24/7 til it gets here. I'm also thinking of maybe getting Organix Coconut Milk Instant Repair Tx as a back up dc. I've seen Organix at Target & Giant. I plan to go to Ulta this weekend to get a friend a gift card or gift certifcate for her b-day so that's an option for Organix too.


When did you place your original order?  I think I'm good on SitriNillah right now, but my next order will likely include it.


----------



## asummertyme (Jan 8, 2009)

I did a DC with the sitri the other day and my hair felt so wonderful! I sealed it with the cocasta oil b4 i rollerset..i tel u..my hair was feeling it alot..so the sitri is gonna be a staple from now on...does anyone know the next time she is gonna have a sale?


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 8, 2009)

Cassandra1975 said:


> When did you place your original order? I think I'm good on SitriNillah right now, but my next order will likely include it.


I placed my order on Jan 1st.  A few minutes after midnight.



asummertyme said:


> I did a DC with the sitri the other day and my hair felt so wonderful! I sealed it with the cocasta oil b4 i rollerset..i tel u..my hair was feeling it alot..so the sitri is gonna be a staple from now on...does anyone know the next time she is gonna have a sale?


 
Maybe when the Methi Sativa Protein Tx is ready.


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Jan 8, 2009)

placed my order on the 5th and i got my shipping confirmation yesterday. still havent gotten anything from shescentit


----------



## msdevo (Jan 8, 2009)

Gir!!  She probably still getting over the damage we cause on the BF sale, lol

Do you keep you Sitri in the frige??  I do and I love the way the coldness feels on my scalp before I get under that hot *** dryer.



asummertyme said:


> I did a DC with the sitri the other day and my hair felt so wonderful! I sealed it with the cocasta oil b4 i rollerset..i tel u..my hair was feeling it alot..so the sitri is gonna be a staple from now on...*does anyone know the next time she is gonna have a sale*?


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 8, 2009)

sunbasque said:


> placed my order on the 5th and i got my shipping confirmation yesterday. still havent gotten anything from shescentit


 
What?? Stomps out of thread.....


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Jan 8, 2009)

Just spent $100. I hope you ladies are right and this works for me.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 10, 2009)

Just checked my e-mail.  My stuff has been shipped!!!!Can't wait!!!


----------



## shibababy (Jan 10, 2009)

got my shipping order today!


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 10, 2009)

sunbasque said:


> placed my order on the 5th and i got my shipping confirmation yesterday. still havent gotten anything from shescentit



When did you place your order from shescenit?  I have to order the Gillian "Tearless" Hair Butter for my grandbaby and the Nadia Hair Butter for myself.  I bought the Nadia hair butter back in Nov and I absolutely love it, highly recommend it.  I wasn't too crazy about the Fortifying Hair Masque. 

I don't know if I'll buy the SitriNillah again, but I might just keep using Vatika Frosting to deep condition (I mix it with a conditioner) instead.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Jan 10, 2009)

I got my HAIRVEDA!  I got my HAIRVEDA!

The cocasta is the BOMB!  I love it.  You ladies were right, it is heavy, but I love good heavy oils.  And the smell is awesome!  And I finally have my precious whipped gelly back...


----------



## luxe.li. (Jan 10, 2009)

Can I buy hairveda in the stores?


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 10, 2009)

luxe.li. said:


> Can I buy hairveda in the stores?


 
No.  Here is the website:
www.hairveda.com


----------



## msdevo (Jan 10, 2009)

My stuff was delivered to my job today. Problem is no one was there. Didnt think that they would try to deliver on a Saturday Now I have to wait til Monday. Oh well atleast I know its there


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Jan 10, 2009)

BostonMaria said:


> When did you place your order from shescenit?  I have to order the Gillian "Tearless" Hair Butter for my grandbaby and the Nadia Hair Butter for myself.  I bought the Nadia hair butter back in Nov and I absolutely love it, highly recommend it.  I wasn't too crazy about the Fortifying Hair Masque.
> 
> I don't know if I'll buy the SitriNillah again, but I might just keep using Vatika Frosting to deep condition (I mix it with a conditioner) instead.



Hey i placed my order on the 4th and i actually received it with my hairveda order today!!!  

ETA: I just realized my almond glaze wasnt in the package. its backordered


----------



## asummertyme (Jan 10, 2009)

crlsweetie912 said:


> I got my HAIRVEDA! I got my HAIRVEDA!
> 
> The cocasta is the BOMB! I love it. You ladies were right, it is heavy, but I love good heavy oils. And the smell is awesome! And I finally have my precious whipped gelly back...


  girl, we are a mess up in here.. that cocasta is lika the bomb!  I lub it for the pre poos!


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 10, 2009)

sunbasque said:


> Hey i placed my order on the 4th and i actually received it with my hairveda order today!!!
> 
> ETA: I just realized my almond glaze wasnt in the package. its backordered



Oh good that means things are back to normal. I need to order another Avosoya Oil since mine is 50% done. I figure by the time I get it this one I have now should be almost empty.


----------



## asummertyme (Jan 10, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I placed my order on Jan 1st. A few minutes after midnight.
> 
> 
> 
> *Maybe when the Methi Sativa Protein Tx is ready*.


 O good..i will prolly pick some of that up too.. THX!


----------



## LyndseyJK (Jan 10, 2009)

I got my hairveda this week.  I used the SitriNillah and I loved it.  i hope i like the other products i ordered.  I'm mad i didnt get the whipped jelly...I'm looking for a good natural gel (I tried Giovanni and IC and didn't like them).


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Jan 11, 2009)

BostonMaria said:


> Oh good that means things are back to normal. I need to order another Avosoya Oil since mine is 50% done. I figure by the time I get it this one I have now should be almost empty.



What do you use yours for?


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Jan 12, 2009)

Just got my shipping notice for products ordered on the 6th. 
I'm running low on my Amala Cream Rinse and my Moist 24/7 so this is good timing. I can't wait to try the AvoSoya oil!


----------



## msdevo (Jan 12, 2009)

I got my order today at work!!!!!  I am so happy

My non-black coworker(there are only 2 of "us" here) came running when she saw the box. She was like is that the cake batter you always put on your hair.  

BJ better be careful after while she gonna have all the Polish and Jewish women that I work with buying Hairveda


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Jan 12, 2009)

msdevo said:


> I got my order today at work!!!!! I am so happy
> 
> My non-black coworker(there are only 2 of "us" here) came running when she saw the box. She was like is that the cake batter you always put on your hair.
> 
> BJ better be careful after while she gonna have all the Polish and Jewish women that I work with buying Hairveda


  @ cake batter. Well, she was close.


----------



## Eisani (Jan 12, 2009)

Cassandra1975 said:


> @ cake batter. Well, she was close.


 Speaking of cake batter, I think I'll go to Cold Stone Creamery tonight . Don't mind me, I think I have PMS or something .


----------



## Vshanell (Jan 12, 2009)

Cassandra1975 said:


> Just got my shipping notice for products ordered on the 6th.
> I'm running low on my Amala Cream Rinse and my Moist 24/7 so this is good timing. I can't wait to try the AvoSoya oil!


 I'm really loving my AvoSoya.  The yummy coconut scent stays in my hair for days.  It's much lighter than the Shikikai though.


----------



## msdevo (Jan 12, 2009)

lol  I just sent a co-worker to the shop across the way to get me some Chocolate Chip Cookie Dough  Smelling these products got me a lil hungry



Eisani said:


> Speaking of cake batter, I think I'll go to Cold Stone Creamery tonight . Don't mind me, I think I have PMS or something .


----------



## msdevo (Jan 12, 2009)

When she said it all I could think was "Bless her heart" lol



Cassandra1975 said:


> @ cake batter. Well, she was close.


----------



## msdevo (Jan 12, 2009)

Ok so how come no one told me how good the Shea Aloe smells??? If I am not careful, half of the jar will be empty by the time I get home.


----------



## MonaLisa (Jan 12, 2009)

_*Okaaaaaay...I straight rolled up on the UPS man fifteen minutes ago in the street while he was standing behind the truck[madddd behind schedule for delivery]... I was like do you have a 11 lb box in there for me? 

and when I went for the box after I signed for the package...I was like oooh..my conditioner...he gave me a look... 

he straight up eyed me again when I was walking down the street to the store...

I don't care!    I gots my ****....

I just lugged three boxes into my bedroom and I'm about to start pretending its hair product christmas up in this piece...*_


----------



## peppers01 (Jan 12, 2009)

Just got my order today of the vatika frosting, the spritz, the 24/7 conditioner, and whipped cream. I heard so much about how they smell, so the first thing I did was cracked them open and starting sniffing away! I have to admit they smell so delicious! If they work as good as they smell, then I'm a customer for life! And I was sooooo shocked how much of each product there is. The pics on the site kinda fooled me. Too bad I have my quick weave in so I can't test them out just yet. But you wait, just you wait until Saturday!


----------



## shibababy (Jan 12, 2009)

Wow, my order is here already! That was fast!
Almond Glaze is backordered Luckily, I have some left over from my sample pack.
This is my Hairveda stash.


----------



## jeabai (Jan 12, 2009)

MonaLisa said:


> _*Okaaaaaay...I straight rolled up on the UPS man fifteen minutes ago in the street while he was standing behind the truck[madddd behind schedule for delivery]... I was like do you have a 11 lb box in there for me? *_
> 
> _*and when I went for the box after I signed for the package...I was like oooh..my conditioner...he gave me a look... *_
> 
> ...


 
I aint even mad ya!


----------



## Eisani (Jan 12, 2009)

MonaLisa said:


> _*Okaaaaaay...I straight rolled up on the UPS man fifteen minutes ago in the street while he was standing behind the truck[madddd behind schedule for delivery]... I was like do you have a 11 lb box in there for me?
> 
> and when I went for the box after I signed for the package...I was like oooh..my conditioner...he gave me a look...
> 
> ...


GANGSTA!!! My girl... 


shibababy said:


> Wow, my order is here already! That was fast!
> Almond Glaze is backordered Luckily, I have some left over from my sample pack.
> This is my Hairveda stash.



  Get it, girl!!


----------



## MonaLisa (Jan 12, 2009)

shibababy said:


> Wow, my order is here already! That was fast!
> Almond Glaze is backordered Luckily, I have some left over from my sample pack.
> This is my Hairveda stash.


 
_**just staring**_


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 12, 2009)

Do any ladies using this line have problems with using plain coconut oil. My hair hates coconut oil but its in alot of these products. I would like to buy samples. But i don't know if anything will work for me because of the coconut.


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Jan 12, 2009)

Pokahontas said:


> I'm really loving my AvoSoya. The yummy coconut scent stays in my hair for days. It's much lighter than the Shikikai though.


Oooooh, coconut! I wondered what the scent was. Now I really can't wait for it to get here!


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jan 12, 2009)

Yay I got my Hairveda package today! I did a little dance in the hallway after the mailman dropped it off.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 12, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Do any ladies using this line have problems with using plain coconut oil. My hair hates coconut oil but its in alot of these products. I would like to buy samples. But i don't know if anything will work for me because of the coconut.


My daughter hates coconut oil too. My hair is dry, her hair is greasy. When I put it in her hair I mix the coconut oil with conditioner so it won't be too heavy.



MonaLisa said:


> _**just staring**_



My God that's disturbing. 



KCcurly said:


> Yay I got my Hairveda package today! I did a little dance in the hallway after the mailman dropped it off.



The "I just got some hair products" dance LOL


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 12, 2009)

I got some of my stuff today.  Almond glaze was on backorder. I put in another order this past Friday so I can't wait for that stuff to come too. I still don't know how to directly put pictures in posts so I will just attach the pic..............okay its a freaking conspiracy. I have tried to upload from my cell and my camera and I can't get it to work.  I was planning to show you a pic of my 10lb container of SitriNillah.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 12, 2009)

I will try again tomorrow bc I am done!


----------



## Eisani (Jan 12, 2009)

Monalisa, u know u gotta post a warning before putting up pics of Biz  lol!!


----------



## shibababy (Jan 12, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Do any ladies using this line have problems with using plain coconut oil. My hair hates coconut oil but its in alot of these products. I would like to buy samples. But i don't know if anything will work for me because of the coconut.


 

sorry, I can't help you here because I LOVE coconut oil!


----------



## empressri (Jan 13, 2009)

Eisani said:


> Monalisa, u know u gotta post a warning before putting up pics of Biz  lol!!




 lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Jan 13, 2009)

i tried the Cocasta oil and i LOVE it! smells yummy and it will be replacing my castor oil mix for sealing moisture. Now what do i use the Avosoya oil for? Im confused...


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jan 13, 2009)

sunbasque said:


> i tried the Cocasta oil and i LOVE it! smells yummy and it will be replacing my castor oil mix for sealing moisture. Now what do i use the Avosoya oil for? Im confused...



I'm not a big oil person, but I did use the avosoya in my bath water and LOVED it. My skin was so soft after I got out. 

I gave my sample of cocosta oil to my best friend and she loves it so much. Seriously, it's all she's talked about the last few days


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Jan 13, 2009)

KCcurly said:


> I'm not a big oil person, but I did use the avosoya in my bath water and LOVED it. My skin was so soft after I got out.
> 
> I gave my sample of cocosta oil to my best friend and she loves it so much. *Seriously, it's all she's talked about the last few days*




She's trying to tell you like the scarecrow sang in The Wiz: "Sliiiiide some oil to me!" In other words, gon' and give her that whole bottle.


----------



## mezzogirl (Jan 13, 2009)

I received my order shortly after the Christmas holidays.  I ordered the almond glaze, the whipped ends cream, jelly, and shea aloe masque.  The cream for my ends is fabulous.  My ends stay moist.  The almond glaze is not great on my edges but made my braid out look great.  I really liked the (something) jelly, sorry I forgot the name, I'm not at home to look at the bottle, I put it on wet hair and my hair laid nicely.  I don't know how to use my *shea aloe masque*.  It feels great on my skin but I bought it for my hair. What can I use it for?


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm telling yall, NOBODY is getting my stuff.  My son (who's 14 and getting into his looks and hair and LAYING his waves down) eyed my stuff.  Imma have to hide it, cause he is NOT getting my cocasta or my whipped gelly.


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Jan 13, 2009)

crlsweetie912 said:


> I'm telling yall, NOBODY is getting my stuff. My son (who's 14 and getting into his looks and hair and LAYING his waves down) eyed my stuff. Imma have to hide it, cause he is NOT getting my cocasta or my whipped gelly.


If you see his waves looking extra shiny, check ya stash! 
You're gonna have to hide it when he's asleep or out of the house. He is probably on a mission.


----------



## Eisani (Jan 13, 2009)

Boy, my family is gone make me act a damn fool... My sis stole my Moist Condition Pro and of course I didn't notice til I was ready to use it! Tonight, lo and behold, behold and lo, dd has discovered Avosoya oil and is in love. She asked me to make sure I put it on before pincurling her. What is I'm gone do??? Guess I'll be placing another order this week...I'm so sick of these folks. Sharing my HV is like letting somebody borrow my drawls  In my book anyway. IT'S NOT GOING DOWN


----------



## Eisani (Jan 13, 2009)

Double post...guess I had to say it twice


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 13, 2009)

Eisani said:


> Boy, my family is gone make me act a damn fool... My sis stole my Moist Condition Pro and of course I didn't notice til I was ready to use it! Tonight, lo and behold, behold and lo, dd has discovered Avosoya oil and is in love. She asked me to make sure I put it on before pincurling her. What is I'm gone do??? Guess I'll be placing another order this week...I'm so sick of these folks. Sharing my HV is like letting somebody borrow my drawls  In my book anyway. IT'S NOT GOING DOWN



You're smoking the Whipped Cream again aren't you? LOL


----------



## MonaLisa (Jan 13, 2009)

Eisani said:


> Monalisa, u know u gotta post a warning before putting up pics of Biz  lol!!


 

Bwwaaahh....my bad...my bad... 

I just wanted to emphasize the stare down at the poster's HV stash... 




Eisani said:


> _Boy, my family is gone make me act a damn fool... My sis stole my Moist Condition Pro and of course I didn't notice til I was ready to use it! Tonight, lo and behold, behold and lo, dd has discovered Avosoya oil and is in love. She asked me to make sure I put it on before pincurling her. What is I'm gone do??? Guess I'll be placing another order this week...I'm so sick of these folks. *Sharing my HV is like letting somebody borrow my drawls * In my book anyway. IT'S NOT GOING DOWN _!!


 
_*Hmmmmmmmmmmmm.....*_
__


----------



## empressri (Jan 14, 2009)

crlsweetie912 said:


> I'm telling yall, NOBODY is getting my stuff.  My son (who's 14 and getting into his looks and hair and LAYING his waves down) eyed my stuff.  Imma have to hide it, cause he is NOT getting my cocasta or my whipped gelly.




like my 14 year old nephew who was about to take a LIBERAL amount of my mhc sophia old fashioned hair grease to lay his waves down! i gave him a dab. he was about to scoop out a palmful. i had to holler, "that ain't dax!!!"


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Jan 14, 2009)

Eisani said:


> Boy, my family is gone make me act a damn fool... My sis stole my Moist Condition Pro and of course I didn't notice til I was ready to use it! Tonight, lo and behold, behold and lo, dd has discovered Avosoya oil and is in love. She asked me to make sure I put it on before pincurling her. What is I'm gone do??? Guess I'll be placing another order this week...*I'm so sick of these folks.* Sharing my HV is like letting somebody borrow my drawls  In my book anyway. IT'S NOT GOING DOWN






empressri said:


> like my 14 year old nephew who was about to take a LIBERAL amount of my mhc sophia old fashioned hair grease to lay his waves down! i gave him a dab. he was about to scoop out a palmful. i had to holler,* "that ain't dax!!!"*


 

I love this forum. My friend didn't understand why I was upset about spilling half my dang Whipped Gelly on the cat by accident...thank goodness he's not trying to grow his hair out. I'd have to give him the side eye for trying to dip into my products.


----------



## topnotch1010 (Jan 14, 2009)

Eisani said:


> Speaking of cake batter, I think I'll go to Cold Stone Creamery tonight . Don't mind me, I think I have PMS or something .


 
Speakin of...  I just left there, I tried the sinless cake batter for the first time and it wasn't that bad!


----------



## BGT (Jan 14, 2009)

Just got my confirmation. Can't wait to smell it.  And use it too


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 14, 2009)

I opened my Sitrinillah pail last night and that stuff looked good enough to eat. I guess using a ice cream scoop didn't help. I decided to fill up some of my smaller containers so I don't have to go digging in the big pail all the time. I barely made a dent. I wanna see how long this stuff last so I can decide if it is worth buying the pail again.

Waiting for the order I put in last week. Gotta check my e-mail.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 14, 2009)

I have no clue how to post pics directly into a post. And I only seem to be able to upload pics from my cellphone to this site.  I don't know what that's about.  The only time I am able to upload a pic from my camera is for my avatar.  Whatev..here is a terrible pic of "the pail".


----------



## MonaLisa (Jan 14, 2009)

^^^^^  _*Yes, she shole did post a pic of the pail....*_



_*mines is right by my foot...like a pet....until spot is cleared for it..*_


----------



## MizzBrown (Jan 15, 2009)

WARNING! 

I'm bout to post something yall aint gonna like! 

I dont like my whipped cream anymore! And the Almond glaze aint workin for me now!

The almond glaze was the ish right after my relaxer.....now that i'm stretching and over 2 months post..

I guess i'm part of that crew where products work on your hair depending how many weeks post you are.


----------



## Shaley (Jan 15, 2009)

MizzBrown said:


> WARNING!
> 
> I'm bout to post something yall aint gonna like!
> 
> ...



I think I must agree... Alot of the products don't work for me that well anymore erplexed

In the beginning, The green tea butter was giving me soft, non-greasy hair that wasn't weighed down. Now it seems to weigh my hair down immediately.

The hydrasoft spritz was wonderful for me in the beginning, but now it leaves a sticky film on my hair no matter how I style or wear my hair.

I used to use the moist condition 24/7 for my co-washes and get so much slip - I used it last week and  My hair was horribly tangled and coated.

I don't know what the deal is...I guess all products work great right after or a couple of weeks after a relaxer.


----------



## Eisani (Jan 15, 2009)

MizzBrown said:


> WARNING!
> 
> I'm bout to post something yall aint gonna like!
> 
> ...


 


Chardai said:


> I think I must agree... Alot of the products don't work for me that well anymore erplexed
> 
> In the beginning, The green tea butter was giving me soft, non-greasy hair that wasn't weighed down. Now it seems to weigh my hair down immediately.
> 
> ...


 I find your hair products usually do change depending on how many weeks post you are. With the exception of the baggy cream (I'm thinking too much glycerin), everything still works for me and as my siggy states, I'm 14 months post but there are other products I've had to send to the graveyard because they don't work anymore. Maybe because I was texlaxing the HV still works? I can't say for sure, but I don't know where I'd be in this transition w/o these products.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Jan 15, 2009)

Cassandra1975 said:


> If you see his waves looking extra shiny, check ya stash!
> You're gonna have to hide it when he's asleep or out of the house. He is probably on a mission.


Girl I am telling you.  It will be ON if he TOUCHES my stash!  




Eisani said:


> Boy, my family is gone make me act a damn fool... My sis stole my Moist Condition Pro and of course I didn't notice til I was ready to use it! Tonight, lo and behold, behold and lo, dd has discovered Avosoya oil and is in love. She asked me to make sure I put it on before pincurling her. What is I'm gone do??? Guess I'll be placing another order this week...I'm so sick of these folks.* Sharing my HV is like letting somebody borrow my drawls  In my book anyway. IT'S NOT GOING DOWN *


 
I haven't even told my mom or sis yet!  I AM NOT SHARING!
They talking bout, oooh your bun is so shiny....BACK OFF!!!!  



empressri said:


> like my 14 year old nephew who was about to take a LIBERAL amount of my mhc sophia old fashioned hair grease to lay his waves down! i gave him a dab. he was about to scoop out a palmful. i had to holler, "that ain't dax!!!"


 
YOU KNOW!!!  He is so heavy handed.  Shoot, it don't take all that!



Shay72 said:


> I have no clue how to post pics directly into a post. And I only seem to be able to upload pics from my cellphone to this site. I don't know what that's about. The only time I am able to upload a pic from my camera is for my avatar. Whatev..here is a terrible pic of "the pail".


 

I haven't even tried Strinillah  (yet)


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Jan 15, 2009)

Eisani said:


> I find your hair products usually do change depending on how many weeks post you are. With the exception of the baggy cream (I'm thinking too much glycerin), everything still works for me and as my siggy states, I'm 14 months post but there are other products I've had to send to the graveyard because they don't work anymore. Maybe because I was texlaxing the HV still works? I can't say for sure, but I don't know where I'd be in this transition w/o these products.



Um, can a sista visit your graveyard?


----------



## diamond42377 (Jan 15, 2009)

I just put in my second order of Vatika! I am loving it SOO much. I notice a big difference in my hair when I don't use it or try to get away with just using EVCO. I plan to order a lot more so I can share with my mom and try it in DD's hair. I was all happy UNTIL I just read about the strinillah LOL I guess I will be ordering that next. I am in the deep conditioner challenge and could use this (aww, who am I kidding? I just WANT it)


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Jan 15, 2009)

Yay! My products came today! I was actually home this time, so I didn't have to drive across h*ll's half acre to pick them up. I was getting low on Moist 24/7 and Amala Cream Rinse so this is perfect timing.


----------



## stryed (Jan 15, 2009)

I love the Cocasta hair oil and vatika frosting; truly amazing stuff that I will definitely repurchase.  However, the Moist Conditioner and Strillinah Deep Conditioner don't do anything for my hair.  I've tried and tried and I get nothing out of them so I'm going to put them up for trade on the exchange forum.

Can anybody tell me the consistency of the whipped cream compared to KBB hair lotion?  Is it much thicker and creamier or about the same?


----------



## Eisani (Jan 15, 2009)

ILuvsmuhgrass said:


> Um, can a sista visit your graveyard?


  I've been seriously considering posting some things on the exchange board. I just gotta think about it...


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 15, 2009)

MonaLisa said:


> ^^^^^ _*Yes, she shole did post a pic of the pail....*_
> 
> 
> 
> _*mines is right by my foot...like a pet....until spot is cleared for it..*_


I told yall I would. I was having technical difficulties.  Mine is in a big basket where I can't really see it otherwise I  would keep digging in it.



Eisani said:


> I find your hair products usually do change depending on how many weeks post you are.


ITA.  When I hit 17 weeks post my hair started to show it's ***.  So i feel if I try to stretch longer than 17 weeks I may have to invest in some other products. Yall know it kills me to say that but its true.



crlsweetie912 said:


> I haven't even tried Strinillah (yet)


I loves me some Sitrinillah.  To the point that I'm in the deep conditioning challenge and Aggie had to call me out bc she was worried that I would over moisturize my hair.  I so appreciated that bc I was so caught up. So I am being a good girl and working on the moisture/protein balance now .


----------



## Vshanell (Jan 16, 2009)

MizzBrown said:


> WARNING!
> 
> I'm bout to post something yall aint gonna like!
> 
> ...


Whipped Cream stopped working for me too.  I tried to make it work but had to give it up.  I was making my hair so coated and sticky.  I don't remember it doing that at first so maybe I had the product too long and it went bad.

Almond Glaze is still what's poppin' though.


----------



## missty1029 (Jan 16, 2009)

I had to come in an sing the praises of the whipped cream.  I decided to co-wash more often because my hair just gets in a tangled dry mess by mid-week, but its been cold this week. So this week I have been braiding my hair at night and putting some water and whipped cream on it first. And I have to say my hair has lasted all week!!!!!  I have shrinkage like no ones business. But usually by braiding it at night it relaxes the curl to much and it gets stringy and blah.  But now my hair is just right!!!! Its soft and just the right amount of curls.  And there is no heavy build up! 
I am happy I found this and I thankful for the recommendation!!!


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 17, 2009)

Got my shipping confirmation today.  I will still have another package to wait for since Almond Glaze is backordered.  When is Methi coming out....???? Dayum! I plan to post some pic(s) of my stash soon.  I was going to do a pic of the mini stash and I couldn't get a close up and they all fit in the pic. And that's not even with everything I have coming.  So...I may have to take more than one pic or take a really wide pic and crop.  We shall see.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Jan 17, 2009)

Shay you are going HARD!
Save some hairveda for errybody else!

It's a sad day in crl's household....
















I DROPPED MY WHIPPED GELLLLLLYYYYYYYY


----------



## MonaLisa (Jan 17, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Got my shipping confirmation today. I will still have another package to wait for since Almond Glaze is backordered. When is Methi coming out....???? Dayum! I plan to post some pic(s) of my stash soon. I was going to do a pic of the mini stash and I couldn't get a close up and they all fit in the pic. And that's not even with everything I have coming. So...I may have to take more than one pic or take a really wide pic and crop. We shall see.


 

_*Wowwww...  *_

_*I was thinking about you when I was doing product inventory today and I was on the floor trying to get my pail open with a pair of scissors and a screwdriver. I think I was weak from hunger.*_

_*I finally got that sucka open though..*_

_*I need to find the hits and misses thread also....*_

_*dare I say...I think...I think...my hair  the moist 24/7 even a smidgen more than the Sitrinillah *_

_*it is hurtin my soul...to even think about bringing another gallon of anything in here [just put a gallon of giovanni, joico and aveda on a shelf in the closet to make room] *_

_*but for that...I may have to*_..


----------



## MonaLisa (Jan 17, 2009)

crlsweetie912 said:


> Shay you are going HARD!
> Save some hairveda for errybody else!
> 
> It's a sad day in crl's household....
> ...


 

_**struck speechless for a moment..**_


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 17, 2009)

^^It seems whipped gelly has that affect on people!

I'm stocking up.  I'm hoping by the time I'm done shopping in Feb or March I won't have to buy again at least until summer or early Fall.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Jan 17, 2009)

I am so sad...


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 17, 2009)

MonaLisa said:


> _*Wowwww...  *_
> 
> _*I was thinking about you when I was doing product inventory today and I was on the floor trying to get my pail open with a pair of scissors and a screwdriver. I think I was weak from hunger.*_
> 
> ...


 
Shoot my gallon of Moist Condition 24/7 is on its way to me now.  I almost broke a nail getting into that Sitrinillah pail.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 17, 2009)

Came back to say for the 50-11th time that Moist Condition 24/7 is the ish. 17.5 weeks post and my edges looked good (I relaxed on 1/1). My mom asked me how I got my edges to lay like that. I said: "A satin scarf and Moist Condition". I co-washed 1x/wk with it. No issues with my new growth.


----------



## MonaLisa (Jan 17, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Shoot my gallon of Moist Condition 24/7 is on its way to me now. I almost broke a nail getting into that Sitrinillah pail.


 
_*That was my fear, injuring a finger....I thought the sucka was hermetically sealed...it was like no joke!  I'm like please don't let me stab myself and they find me like this, bleeding and with a pail of conditioner between my legs...*_




Shay72 said:


> Came back to say for the 50-11th time that Moist Condition 24/7 is the ish. 17.5 weeks post and my edges looked good (I relaxed on 1/1). My mom asked me how I got my edges to lay like that. I said: "A satin scarf and Moist Condition". I co-washed 1x/wk with it. No issues with my new growth.


 

_*I think if I had this during the last month of my six month stretch....I would've been okay....*_

_*now I know ...*_

_*sigh*_


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 17, 2009)

MonaLisa said:


> _*That was my fear, injuring a finger....I thought the sucka was hermetically sealed...it was like no joke! I'm like please don't let me stab myself and they find me like this, bleeding and with a pail of conditioner between my legs...*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Girl....you are crazy!!! 

I'm thinking of trying for a 6 month stretch this time around.  My first one (the 17.5 weeks one) was issue free and I learned a lot.  It's more other people wanting to see my hair than me bc I bun everyday.  I'm even thinking about adding to that stretch with braids.  I used to be a braid queen and I can tolerate them for about 8 weeks.  That would give me about an 8 month stretch.


----------



## Eisani (Jan 17, 2009)

MonaLisa said:


> _*Wowwww...  *_
> 
> _*dare I say...I think...I think...my hair  the moist 24/7 even a smidgen more than the Sitrinillah *_
> 
> ...



Do it do it do it oke:!!! I LOVE that 24/7 soooo much. Its worth it to get the gallon. Just think of how much $$ u save in the long run


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Jan 18, 2009)

anyone ordered the almond glaze that was backordered? any feedback for the owner yet?


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 18, 2009)

sunbasque said:


> anyone ordered the almond glaze that was backordered? any feedback for the owner yet?


 
Yes, my almond glaze was backordered too.  On the site it says it will back in stock in 10 days so I'm assuming that's when our stuff will ship out.


----------



## MonaLisa (Jan 19, 2009)

Eisani said:


> Do it do it do it oke:!!! I LOVE that 24/7 soooo much. Its worth it to get the gallon. Just think of how much $$ u save in the long run


 

_*Oh Eisani... I *__*meant to tell you I found that T-shirt that was missing from your closet......*_


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Jan 19, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Yes, my almond glaze was backordered too.  On the site it says it will back in stock in 10 days so I'm assuming that's when our stuff will ship out.



well she said 4-5 days on packing slip and she never replied to the email i sent her


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 19, 2009)

^^You know what I guess I didn't pay enough attention to what it said on my packing slip.  LOL! I guess that e-mail situation is still a work in progress.


----------



## empressri (Jan 19, 2009)

buahahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## wonderstar (Jan 19, 2009)

I love Sitrinillah, Cocasta oil and Moist Con 24/7.

I like the whipped cream.

I hate the scent of the vatika frosting.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 21, 2009)

I got a notice for two packages today which I know are Hairveda.  I'm hoping it is both my gallon conditioners and almond glaze.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 23, 2009)

I picked up my packages yesterday and it was both my gallon conditioners and whipped baggy cream.  Oops forgot I ordered that.  No almond glaze yet.  Okay I might be trying out Shescentit's fortifying masque bc I need a protein dc and I'm tired of waiting on Methi. Of course I will still order it when it does come out.


----------



## SlantedEyezMiss2003 (Jan 23, 2009)

Yes I love HairVeda, I'm switching over to the Natural and Ayurveda products for good, no more expensive sulfates shampoos, and also I'm loving the dominican hair products....Silicon mix------"where have you been all my life" I've found my new staples.....I'm hoping Shescentit for will be a keeper too!!!!!


----------



## Eisani (Jan 23, 2009)

MonaLisa said:


> _*Oh Eisani... I *__*meant to tell you I found that T-shirt that was missing from your closet......*_


 That's okay, it was Empressri's anyway... Our ambassador 


empressri said:


> buahahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## chebaby (Jan 23, 2009)

ok im a fool.
i ordered avosoya oil a minute ago, like months ago and never used it because cocasta had me locked in the house telling him my every move and crap, like damn "im not cheating cocasta, baby i love you you know what we have is real".
but i mixed my avosoya in my all soft heavy cream and deep conditioned with heat and my hair is loving it. mind you this is two days later and my hair just feels soooooooo good. so i decided to seal with it today to see how it does, and oh me oh my, my hair is sooooooooooooooooo loving this. i really have to order another bottle, because between adding it to my conditioners and sealing this bottle will be gone in no time.
so i will have me some more avosoya in about 2-3 weeks.


----------



## empressri (Jan 24, 2009)

Eisani said:


> That's okay, it was Empressri's anyway... Our ambassador




well if i have the shirt, you have the hat!!!!!!

when is she coming out with the methi sativa duo?!?!!

oooh...yall are the hairveda experts. is the methi sativa on par with aphogee 2 step??? my hair needs some SERIOUS protein and i might as well do it next week.


----------



## msdevo (Jan 24, 2009)

We are approaching the last week of January, hopefully it'll be out next week.



empressri said:


> well if i have the shirt, you have the hat!!!!!!
> 
> *when is she coming out with the methi sativa duo?!?!!*
> 
> oooh...yall are the hairveda experts. is the methi sativa on par with aphogee 2 step??? my hair needs some SERIOUS protein and i might as well do it next week.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 24, 2009)

empressri said:


> when is she coming out with the methi sativa duo?!?!! I know I need it right now!!
> 
> oooh...yall are the hairveda experts. is the methi sativa on par with aphogee 2 step??? I hope so because that is the way I plan to use it my hair needs some SERIOUS protein and i might as well do it next week.


 
I'm checking the website daily!


----------



## buddhas_mom (Jan 24, 2009)

I really want to get a sample of stirnillah but she's all sold out. Anybody willing to give a sample of there's?


----------



## c.maree626 (Jan 24, 2009)

thanks for the heads up =D


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (Jan 25, 2009)

I love the whipped gelly for the edges. It's a nice, soft hold!


----------



## Eisani (Jan 25, 2009)

yea but my hat has a hole cut out of the top for my ponytail MJB What's the 411 style 

Still haven't heard anything about the Methi duo. I've never tried the tea cuz I thought it may be too much for me but I'm willing to try the duo. Never used Aphogee 2 step for the same reason. Just discovered my hair does like a protein now that I have more natural hair. 



empressri said:


> well if i have the shirt, you have the hat!!!!!!
> 
> when is she coming out with the methi sativa duo?!?!!
> 
> oooh...yall are the hairveda experts. is the methi sativa on par with aphogee 2 step??? my hair needs some SERIOUS protein and i might as well do it next week.


----------



## MizzBrown (Jan 25, 2009)

BJ thinks its funny to have us waiting a whole month for that Methi Sativa Duo.

Aint nothing funny about that..


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 25, 2009)

Wassup fellow Hairvedains LOL

I ordered 3 whipped creams, one 16 oz shampoo with Shikakai Extract, and 1 CoCasta Shikakai Herbal Hair Oil.  I pre-pooed with the CoCasta oil - wow that stuff is thick! I love my Avosoya oil and will probably stick to only that one from now on. I tried the shampoo and liked it since it didn't strip my moisture. I gave one whipped cream to my DD for her and the baby.

Oh and I am also waiting on the Methi Sativa Duo too. I keep logging in to see if its there yet.  I'm glad the Nov/Dec madness is over - I ordered my stuff and got it 6 days later! Hooray!  

I also ordered 2 sheabutters from Shescenit.com and got it right away.


----------



## beans4reezy (Jan 26, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Beans4reezy--I see you are relaxed like me. A little bit of whipped cream is all you need. I've never tried it in my wet hair only dry. As BJ says only a dime size amount will do. I think that may make the difference.


 

It does!! I tried it over the weekend on my dry hair and my goodness, this is a GOOD moisturizer!! My Hair is sooooo soft and shiny!!!!!!! I am going to order the cocasta oil and almond glaze next!!!


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Jan 26, 2009)

I Loved Hairveda when I was Texlaxed, but anyone here has 4b natural dry  hair that uses the WhippedCream with Success? I don't like the shealoe butter! I LOVE THE VATIKA FROSTING!!  Also would you all use the WhippedCream for Rollersets? I LOVE BJ and I can't wait until that 4b Dulicis(i know i spelled it wrong) Hair Cream come out!!


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 26, 2009)

SignatureBeauty said:


> I Loved Hairveda when I was Texlaxed, but anyone here has 4b natural dry  hair that uses the WhippedCream with Success? I don't like the shealoe butter! I LOVE THE VATIKA FROSTING!!  Also would you all use the WhippedCream for Rollersets? I LOVE BJ and I can't wait until that 4b Dulicis(i know i spelled it wrong) Hair Cream come out!!



I have a friend that has 4B natural dry hair (she doesn't post on this board) and she loves the whipped cream on her twists. I apply the whipped cream on my rollersets and my hair comes out soft like butter, very moisturized looking.  I love it and highly recommend it on rollersets.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 26, 2009)

empressri said:


> well if i have the shirt, you have the hat!!!!!!
> 
> when is she coming out with the methi sativa duo?!?!!
> 
> oooh...yall are the hairveda experts. is the methi sativa on par with aphogee 2 step??? my hair needs some SERIOUS protein and i might as well do it next week.



Mental note: put EmpressRI on ignore list 
This woman has made me lose trillions of dollars on hair products


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Jan 26, 2009)

Thank You BostonM, I am am making my list now and gonna place an order next week!


----------



## bella gee (Jan 27, 2009)

BostonMaria said:


> Mental note: put EmpressRI on ignore list
> This woman has made me lose trillions of dollars on hair products





lol yes Empress lives up to her name.....shes yo PUSHA!!!


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Jan 29, 2009)

i got my almond glaze today!!!


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 29, 2009)

^^Good I hope that means mine is on the way too.  I haven't checked e-mail yet today.


----------



## Vshanell (Jan 29, 2009)

I finally used my Whipped Jelly on my twist n' curl.  I have pics in my blog.  I loved it!  It gave me nice shine and a soft hold.....really good stuff for twist and braid-outs.  I love the fact that it smoothed my hair out so straight so I could get a good frizz-free twist.  And it smelled so yummy too!


----------



## Lynn84 (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm waiting for the Methi Recovery System to come out. I've never tried it before and it looks good. I love the Moist Conditioner  It moisturizes better than a DC IMO and I admit I use it in place of DC sometimes


----------



## chebaby (Jan 29, 2009)

i have been using vatika frosting dang near every night before i wrap my hair and it has been amazing. my hair seems darker, not sure if its from the vatika frosting or the vatika oil but i love it. also this morning i sealed with avosoya and but a lil cocasta over that and my hair has been in my hair ever since.


----------



## empressri (Jan 29, 2009)

BostonMaria said:


> Mental note: put EmpressRI on ignore list
> This woman has made me lose trillions of dollars on hair products






brownshugahgirl said:


> lol yes Empress lives up to her name.....shes yo PUSHA!!!



thaaat's right!!


----------



## Makenzie (Jan 30, 2009)

I just received my almond glaze yesterday and um..........

I am in love.  My hair is in a cute pony tail and its soft with no fly away hairs I normally get after a couple hours.  And I adore the smell.

Jury is still out on the whipped cream, and I haven't tried the strinillah (sp) mask, but I am in love with the almond glaze.  That is a staple right there.


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Jan 30, 2009)

I still love the Moist 24/7, the Amala Cream Rinse, and the Amala Shikakai Shampoo, Sitrinillah, Vatika Frosting and CoCasta Shikakai oil. All of those are staples for me. I just need these, my shea butter and Asha's The Mane Attraction and I'm pretty much set. Helps me to not be tempted to buy other stuff. 

I still have my initial jars of whipped gelly (even after the cat incident ) and almond glaze, but I don't wear my hair up a lot so I don't use them much. I just got the AvoSoya with my refills of 24/7 and Cream Rinse...I like the smell of the CoCasta much better. But I will still use the AvoSoya until it's gone.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 30, 2009)

I got my shipping notice yesterday so I'm hoping my almond glaze will be here tomorrow or Monday.


----------



## msdevo (Jan 30, 2009)

I knew BJ wasnt gonna let us down!!

Ladies...I just placed my order for the Methi Sativa Set:superbanana::superbanana:


----------



## Vshanell (Jan 30, 2009)

msdevo said:


> I knew BJ wasnt gonna let us down!!
> 
> Ladies...I just placed my order for the Methi Sativa Set:superbanana::superbanana:


You ladies don't play!!

I'm still waiting on that Dulcis cream.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 31, 2009)

Instead of that girl with the mustache *LOL* BJ should have a picture of Tyrone holding a Whipped Cream bottle


----------



## beans4reezy (Jan 31, 2009)

I am going to place another order for the whipped cream. This is the BEST moisturizer I've used so far.  My hair is soooooooo soft! I will also get the cocasta oil to seal that awesome moisture in.  I was skeptical at first, but once I used the products correctly...wow amazing results!!


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 31, 2009)

Okay I ordered my methi with a quickness then I got all sidetracked planning my next two orders.  I'm hoping after those two I won't need to order again until late summer/early fall.


----------



## MonaLisa (Jan 31, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Okay I ordered my methi with a quickness then I got all sidetracked planning my next two orders. I'm hoping after those two I won't need to order again until late summer/early fall.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 31, 2009)

^^Girl, you are a fool!


----------



## empressri (Jan 31, 2009)

what the feezy?! so the methi sativa duo is ONLY for relaxed hair?? why comes i cant use it? im natural?! *pouts, kicks at rocks*


----------



## Eisani (Jan 31, 2009)

empressri said:


> what the feezy?! so the methi sativa duo is ONLY for relaxed hair?? why comes i cant use it? im natural?! *pouts, kicks at rocks*



I don't know how much attention I'd pay to that...shoot Beej an email and see what she has to say.


----------



## Vshanell (Jan 31, 2009)

empressri said:


> what the feezy?! so the methi sativa duo is ONLY for relaxed hair?? why comes i cant use it? im natural?! *pouts, kicks at rocks*



 Naturals need protein and moisture too so go for it.  There isn't anything in it that would do any harm.


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Jan 31, 2009)

Eisani said:


> I don't know how much attention I'd pay to that...shoot Beej an email and see what she has to say.


If you do email her, please let us know. I have the tea, which I bought a couple of months ago, but I haven't used it yet. I would think we'd be ok to use the whole system.


----------



## The Princess (Jan 31, 2009)

Okay im lost, how did you all order the Methi Sativa when I go to the site, it still has that "available this month" logo, and I don't see anywhere to click to order it. This is what Im waiting for. Someone help a girl out.


----------



## msdevo (Jan 31, 2009)

LOL  I felt like a junkie checking the site everyday to see if t was added



Pokahontas said:


> You ladies don't play!!
> 
> I'm still waiting on that Dulcis cream.


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Jan 31, 2009)

The Princess said:


> Okay im lost, how did you all order the Methi Sativa when I go to the site, it still has that "available this month" logo, and I don't see anywhere to click to order it. This is what Im waiting for. Someone help a girl out.


Hmmm, not sure about that. I was able to click on it and add it to my cart a little while ago.


----------



## msdevo (Jan 31, 2009)

You have to actually click on the conditioners & protein treatments tab and there you will be able to order.  I just went ans its there.  Clear ya cookies on your puter too. That may help



The Princess said:


> Okay im lost, how did you all order the Methi Sativa when I go to the site, it still has that "available this month" logo, and I don't see anywhere to click to order it. This is what Im waiting for. Someone help a girl out.


----------



## The Princess (Jan 31, 2009)

msdevo said:


> You have to actually click on the conditioners & protein treatments tab and there you will be able to order. I just went ans its there. Clear ya cookies on your puter too. That may help


 

Okay, I cleared my cookies. I was abled to order it now. Thanks.


----------



## Makenzie (Feb 2, 2009)

So I tried the Sitrinillah deep conditioner over the weekend and was so not impressed.......at first.  It had no slip so I already made up my mind to go back to my staple ---->Alter EGO Energizing Rebalancing Cream 1000ml (good stuff).  Anyway I decided to air dry, which is a good thing because I would have never seen how soft my hair was if I blow dried it.  WOW!!!!!!!!  My hair never air dries that soft.  I am in love!!  I kept touching my hair over and over.  For the first time ever I'm thinking about cutting out my perm.  Just thinking! But I've never thought about that before.

The CoCasta Shikakai oil is wonderful to.  It kept my hair nice and soft.  No hard crunchy dry hair when my hair dried completely.  

I see why people love this line.  I have my hair in a cute bun and am loving it.  I can't wait to try a twist/braid out.


----------



## Born Again Natural (Feb 2, 2009)

Just ordered mine last week, I can't wait to get them....shoot I was jumping for joy when BJ sent the confirmation email. One step closer!

LHCF is totally turning me into a product junkie!


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 6, 2009)

Okay so my Almond Glaze was sitting at the condo office since Monday and I finally got it today.  I was mad bc no one was there when I would go.  Anyways so I had to do my hair 1x w/o it.  I'm loving how large this size is so I think I will include another one in my next order.


----------



## Eisani (Feb 6, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Okay so my Almond Glaze was sitting at the condo office since Monday and I finally got it today. I was mad bc no one was there when I would go. Anyways so I had to do my hair 1x w/o it. I'm loving how large this size is so I think I will include another one in my next order.


 I just hope you use up everything before it's expiry date.


----------



## chebaby (Feb 6, 2009)

im thinking of ordering the methi set but i dont know. i have been inlove with protein lately and cant keep away from any kind(as long as its not hard care). but i would hate to get it and not like the moisturizing conditioner(as the sitrinilla does nothing for me, but im going to mix it with cocasta oil and see if that helps).


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 6, 2009)

chebaby said:


> im thinking of ordering the methi set but i dont know. i have been inlove with protein lately and cant keep away from any kind(as long as its not hard care). but i would hate to get it and not like the moisturizing conditioner(as the sitrinilla does nothing for me, but im going to mix it with cocasta oil and see if that helps).



I'm waiting on some reviews before I order the set


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 6, 2009)

Eisani said:


> I just hope you use up everything before it's expiry date.


 
I tend to be heavy handed and I use it 3x/week.  Although those 2 small jars I had did last a while.  You have a point.  I may wait on that order.  Thanks!


----------



## beans4reezy (Feb 6, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Okay so my Almond Glaze was sitting at the condo office since Monday and I finally got it today. I was mad bc no one was there when I would go. Anyways so I had to do my hair 1x w/o it. I'm loving how large this size is so I think I will include another one in my next order.


 
 I went on the website for the almond glaze...but they are SOLD OUT


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 6, 2009)

beans4reezy said:


> I went on the website for the almond glaze...but they are SOLD OUT


 
I'm telling you this is why I buy 2-3 of each product I buy unless it is a bulk size.


----------



## candita (Feb 9, 2009)

BostonMaria said:


> I'm waiting on some reviews before I order the set



me too...I need to hear affirmations of the product in order for me to justify buying MORE hair products!!


----------



## snillohsss (Feb 9, 2009)

I have to chime in...

I have been on the look out for a staple product.  My regimen before finding Hairveda was that I would wash...deep condition with heat.. 

once I deep conditioned.. my hair felt so coated.  I had to wash again in order to get that coated feeling OFF my hair, and I was able to wide tooth comb it.  

Money wasn't an issue when purchasing things for my hair, and I bought more than I can even list.  Basically I was spending about well over a grand a month on products in order to find my staple.

I even bought 2 of each item from Hairveda...just in case this was the product for me.

I received my Hairveda products recently, and I have never, ever, ever had a product that gave me so much slip...left my hair feeling SOOOOOOOOOOO soft, as I did with hairveda.


----------



## mariofmagdal (Feb 9, 2009)

I love my HAIRVEDA too!


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Feb 9, 2009)

I got my two more large jars of Whipped Gelly and my Strinillah....I am so happy 
Thinking if I need to order more whipped gelly....


----------



## Smiley79 (Feb 9, 2009)

Ok, that's it...I have to get me some Hairveda....make room for me, I'm jumpin' this bandwagon. OMG, i have to read over 100+ pages of posts about this...if anyone reads my post, what do you recommend the most from them...I'm willing to start off by buying two of their products and give it a try. I'm so excited!!!!


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (Feb 9, 2009)

*Well it's been about a month and so far:*

Love the Strinilla Deep Conditioner. I'm mad that I only have a sample size and now it's done (two uses). Made my hair feel soft. 

Love the whipped gelly for smoothing edges (NOT for wash and go) and will definitely re-purchase.

REALLY like the whipped cream. It's a nice, light leave-in. MAD that I only have a sample size of this as well. I would re-purchase.

Like the Amla oil. I am using it on my edges at night. I would probably re-purchase.

Moist Condition 24/7. Doesn't have much slip but I am thinking it could be a good deep conditioner since the ingredients are very similar to Strinilla (lacking castor oil though...and orange oil but that's far down the list). Has anyone used it this way?

Not so wild about:
Vatika Frosting--yikes! I think coconut oil must not agree with me. It makes my hair feel kinda greasy and stiff (I was using it to seal). I tried it as a pre-poo sorta by slathering it in the day before shampooing. I don't think it likes me.

Green Tea whatsit--not sure what the purpose of this is and didn't like the smell.

So all in all I would re-order everything in my "like/love" list.


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 9, 2009)

Smiley79 said:


> Ok, that's it...I have to get me some Hairveda....make room for me, I'm jumpin' this bandwagon. OMG, i have to read over 100+ pages of posts about this...if anyone reads my post, what do you recommend the most from them...I'm willing to start off by buying two of their products and give it a try. I'm so excited!!!!



I would highly recommend the Strinillah. If you go to the Hairveda.com website you will see the recommendations for relaxed hair. I don't want to give you wrong advice since I'm natural. If you rollerset your hair, I also recommend the whipped cream.  I use it right before rollersetting and my hair just feels great.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 9, 2009)

I pretty much gave my review here: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=336605

Can I say...I'm loving it?

Strinilliah is awesome...move over Supergirl...I think I'm going to marry Strinilliah


----------



## Smiley79 (Feb 9, 2009)

Ok, well that settles it, I''ll start with the Strin....?? sorry, I forgot the name, lol!!!!The S thing.  thanks ladies!


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Feb 9, 2009)

I really want to try the Methi treatment set but I'd rather wait for reviews first.


----------



## chebaby (Feb 9, 2009)

well im still using my vatika frosting everyday.
i really wanted to use my green tea butter as a moisturizer but my last batch was liquidy even after putting it in the fridge so i didnt use it.
but im still inlove with all my other products by her.


----------



## Vshanell (Feb 10, 2009)

For those that aren't so sure how to use the Green Tea Butter.....try it on your ends after moisturizing.  I slather it on and my ends stay moist the whole day.  It's great for this cold winter weather.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Feb 10, 2009)

Did yall get the email about the contest?


----------



## STLCoverGirl (Feb 10, 2009)

crlsweetie912 said:


> Did yall get the email about the contest?


 
SSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHH....don't tell nobody, lol.


----------



## Supergirl (Feb 10, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I pretty much gave my review here: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=336605
> 
> Can I say...I'm loving it?
> 
> Strinilliah is awesome...move over Supergirl...I think I'm going to marry Strinilliah



WHATEVA!


----------



## Vshanell (Feb 10, 2009)

BostonMaria said:


> I would highly recommend the Strinillah. If you go to the Hairveda.com website you will see the recommendations for relaxed hair. I don't want to give you wrong advice since I'm natural. If you rollerset your hair, I also recommend the whipped cream. I use it right before rollersetting and my hair just feels great.


 Aww, pretty baby!  I want her, lol.


----------



## Vshanell (Feb 10, 2009)

STLCoverGirl said:


> SSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHH....don't tell nobody, lol.


 I know right.....I was like should I tell them girls.......NAWW! Just kidding.  I put mine in as soon as I got it....I ran over there with the quickness.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Feb 10, 2009)

STLCoverGirl said:


> SSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHH....don't tell nobody, lol.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 10, 2009)

Um yeah....I feel bad (not really) because the day Methi came out the contest was on the website but I didn't tell anyone.  Matter of fact a couple ladies ordered Methi right along with me and didn't say one word either.  We have issues!!!


----------



## asummertyme (Feb 10, 2009)

crlsweetie912 said:


> Did yall get the email about the contest?


 I got the email...but why does it say if you have a free email acct it will be deleted...all I have is free email accts..
I entered tho..


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Feb 10, 2009)

asummertyme said:


> I got the email...but why does it say if you have a free email acct it will be deleted...all I have is free email accts..
> I entered tho..


 I saw that too.  But I put another email  Just in case.
OT: I am loving the Berets AST!


----------



## joytimes10 (Feb 10, 2009)

_Pushes out lip_... You secrective little ______s (use you imagination)!!!!   Y'all are not playing fair.  That's okay! I see how it is....


----------



## Eisani (Feb 10, 2009)

Pokahontas said:


> I know right.....I was like should I tell them girls.......NAWW! Just kidding. I put mine in as soon as I got it....I ran over there with the quickness.


 I couldn't even finish reading the original e-mail. I got there and was like message? What message?? I went back and re-read but my first message said "Come on, big bucks no whammies!" I didn't know what I was supposed to type! LMAO


----------



## Eisani (Feb 10, 2009)

PhonyBaloney500 said:


> *Well it's been about a month and so far:*
> 
> Love the Strinilla Deep Conditioner. I'm mad that I only have a sample size and now it's done (two uses). Made my hair feel soft.
> 
> ...


 Try it again once the weather gets warmer, and a little goes a loooong way. You can also try mixing a little directly into your conditioner...


----------



## *fabulosity* (Feb 10, 2009)

asummertyme said:


> I got the email...but why does it say if you have a free email acct it will be deleted...all I have is free email accts..
> I entered tho..


 

Umm lady your hair is looking great!!!!You make me want to take some updated pics... lol! I relax in two weeks.. I'll do it then...lol..

Back to hairveda..


----------



## bella gee (Feb 10, 2009)

I FINALLY GOT MY FIRST HAIRVEDA ORDER TODAY!!!!!


Took a little over two weeks.

I got Cocasta Shikaki Oil--which I used today on my scalp cuz it was itching, it smells great and gave me incredible shine.

Vatika Frosting--looovee the smell. i just sealed my ends with it.

Whipped Gelly-- Smells great, I think it's gonna be great for pony's

Moist Condition 24/7---excited to try this out.


----------



## Denise11 (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm in love with the hydrasoft moisturizing spritz!


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 10, 2009)

brownshugahgirl said:


> I FINALLY GOT MY FIRST HAIRVEDA ORDER TODAY!!!!!
> 
> 
> Took a little over two weeks.
> ...



I love the Cocasta Shikaki Oil. I'm going to buy one soon. I might also buy a bottle of Hydratherma Naturals growth oil because I love the smell.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Feb 11, 2009)

Denise11 said:


> I'm in love with the hydrasoft moisturizing spritz!



How do you use this product?


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 11, 2009)

To the ladies that are close friends with BJ (owner of Hairveda)
You might want to read this thread and reach out to her:  

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=337473


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Feb 11, 2009)

BostonMaria said:


> To the ladies that are close friends with BJ (owner of Hairveda)
> You might want to read this thread and reach out to her:
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=337473


 I love how we look out for each other...


----------



## empressri (Feb 11, 2009)

How do you relaxed or straight hair wearers use your hairveda? I'm doing my bff's hair tomorrow and she's permed so I'm thinking ahead of time what I should use on her hair. I'm going to wrap it, put her under the dryer, and finish off with my sedu. Suggestions?


----------



## chebaby (Feb 11, 2009)

empressri said:


> How do you relaxed or straight hair wearers use your hairveda? I'm doing my bff's hair tomorrow and she's permed so I'm thinking ahead of time what I should use on her hair. I'm going to wrap it, put her under the dryer, and finish off with my sedu. Suggestions?


 if you have the green tea butter i used that to misturize. every night before bed i saturate my hair in vatika frosting. you could pre poo her with sitrinill or moist condition mixed with cocasta. i have the cream rinse but i wouldnt use it after a pre poo, it doesnt seem like it would really clean.


----------



## Curli08 (Feb 11, 2009)

I echo all good comments regarding Hairveda's products. I received my order a few days ago and as soon as I opened them, while on an empty stomach, boy were they yummie.... And to think about putting them in my hair. My shipment consisted of Vatika Frosting, Whipped Cream ends hydration, Whipped Jelly, and the 24/7 Conditioner. When I used them, my hubby was like "dam babe your hair smells delicious". This is a product line that has become one of my staples. 

btw: the next day after recieving the order, I ran to the computer to reorder, and was reminded, use at least more than once before ordering, per my hubby....erplexed But for sure I will be reorder soon!


----------



## The Princess (Feb 11, 2009)

I received my MethiSava Tea Protein Treatment today. I was so excited. Im going to use it this weekend.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 11, 2009)

I hoping to get mine before the week is up bc I got a shipping confirmation yesterday or was it Monday.  Don't remember.


----------



## msdevo (Feb 11, 2009)

I got confirmation Monday but it hasnt shipped yet

eta: 2/12  I got my order today with a lil cute cheat sheet in the box.  I cant wait to use the Methi Sativa this weekend.


----------



## A856 (Feb 12, 2009)

Ok so I finally got around to re-ordering and spent $50.....but i know it's sooo worth it!


----------



## beans4reezy (Feb 12, 2009)

The Princess said:


> I received my MethiSava Tea Protein Treatment today. I was so excited. Im going to use it this weekend.


 
Please let us know how this works out for you!!


----------



## candita (Feb 12, 2009)

The Princess said:


> I received my MethiSava Tea Protein Treatment today. I was so excited. Im going to use it this weekend.



eesh, now i know i gotta check this thread over the weekend for a report...hint hint!


----------



## asummertyme (Feb 12, 2009)

empressri said:


> How do you relaxed or straight hair wearers use your hairveda? I'm doing my bff's hair tomorrow and she's permed so I'm thinking ahead of time what I should use on her hair. I'm going to wrap it, put her under the dryer, and finish off with my sedu. Suggestions?


 I prepoo with the cocasta oil or the V.frosting..I deep condish with the sitri and sometimes with the 24/7 rinse..i seal my ends with the same oils after washing as a sealent as well..


----------



## chebaby (Feb 12, 2009)

when does she stop making the vatika?
i have 2 jars but i love that stuff and want to make sure i dont run out.


----------



## The Princess (Feb 12, 2009)

candita said:


> eesh, now i know i gotta check this thread over the weekend for a report...hint hint!


 

Yall are a mess...


----------



## The Princess (Feb 12, 2009)

chebaby said:


> when does she stop making the vatika?
> i have 2 jars but i love that stuff and want to make sure i dont run out.


 
Good question, I need to check my stash, I just open another jar last week.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Feb 13, 2009)

I just ordered: Vatika Frosting, CoCasta Shikakai Hair Oil, and Whipped Cream. I'm pretty excited to try them!


----------



## candita (Feb 13, 2009)

The Princess said:


> Yall are a mess...



oh i'm completely and utterly shameless....it's part of my charm


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 13, 2009)

Picked up my methi sativa from the condo office along with 3 other packages (not Hairveda).  I think I will try the methi next week.  I am running out of places to store stuff. Imma need to hit up Target (danger zone) to buy one of those 2-3 storage drawer thingys on wheels.  Maybe the 2 drawer one because I believe the drawers are deeper.


----------



## The Princess (Feb 15, 2009)

Okay here we go...like promised I stated I will be trying this product over the weekend...Methi Sativa Protein Tea Treatment:

Directions: On freshly shampooed hair, part hair into 4 sections and apply MSPTT through hair starting from root to tip. Cocer hair with a plastic wrap and seat under med heat...or cover head with a towel for 30 mins. Rinse with lukewarm water..follow with step 2.

So I washed my hair with (OLD Version) Creme of Nature (green top)..Keep in mind, due to the fact that you are just washing your hair, you want to make sure that you use a moisturing shampoo.. almost forgot how soft CON makes your hair, and it was easy for me to comb through my hair, I then parted my hair into 3, leaving the part im about to apply the MSPTT out..The 1st Pic

Then I moved on to the other side of my head, second Pic

The last few pics show the MSPTT in my head..

Also side notes, the smell is kind of weird, so it you are sensitive to smells, might want to get a fan...It also kind of watery, you might want to put in a application bottle, that might be better. I started off using an application brush, but just used my hand..

Its also grainy with whitish to brownish lumps in it, so rinse well...

I did notice when I moved to the other side of my head, the previous parts with the MSPTT was already getting hard...

I put it on my head with my hair still wet, I don't know if you suppose to do that, It stated freshely shampooed hair, or it could just mean or clean hair, not wet..we will see...

My parts are not straight so excuse me for that, I really don't like doing my hair at all. I don't even flat iron my own hair.

Well Im under my conditioning cap, and time is up so im about to go rinse out and apply the Step 2 will be back...

Hey...do I look almost APL to you all...


Okay Im back, I just rinse out the Step 1 of the MSPTT...wow my hair felt really, really strong, not hard but strong..

Make sure to rinse good, when I looked down in my hair drainer, I saw all the little grain and the whittish/brownish balls, so it doesn't dissovle in the hair...Just a note.

The directions state to towel dry slightly..I guess cause the Step 2 is really thick..

The Methi Sativa Tea Recovery (Step 2) smells so good, I can't quite put my finger on it, smells clean, if that makes since. I love the smell. Thats just me though.

The MSTR is very thick, creamy and smooth, I love it for real. It goes on the hair very easy, almost like lotion but not at all watery...

After you put in on your hair, you suppose to let it sit on the hair for 10 mins under plastic cap, Dry and style.

Well the only thing I will omit is the drying part. I wet bun my hair, but I will probally just let my ponytail air dry. Just to be on the safe side

Okay im back, I just rinse..my hair still felt strong after the rinse, it soften it up a little bit, but not alot...Maybe I should have let it stay on there a little longer...
Well when I co wash in a few days I will make sure to use a moisturizing conditioner...

Overall I like it.


----------



## Denise11 (Feb 15, 2009)

Yep. Almost! You're doing a good job girl, and your hair is beautiful and healthy!


----------



## SuchMagnificent (Feb 15, 2009)

FYI....I got my order this week and the Whipped Cream is backordered..I also got the Cocasta Oil..


----------



## msdevo (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up. I am sitting here now with Step 1 in my hair( 5 minutes til time to rinse out).  Not a fan of how it smells but it does go on pretty smooth.  I didnt use a dryer. Im just letting it stay on for about 45 minutes under a cap. Hopefully it works just the same.




The Princess said:


> Okay here we go...like promised I stated I will be trying this product over the weekend...Methi Sativa Protein Tea Treatment:
> 
> Directions: On freshly shampooed hair, part hair into 4 sections and apply MSPTT through hair starting from root to tip. Cocer hair with a plastic wrap and seat under med heat...or cover head with a towel for 30 mins. Rinse with lukewarm water..follow with step 2.
> 
> ...


----------



## cutiebe2 (Feb 15, 2009)

If any natural tries the methi please post how it works. I use emergencee every few months but its almost done so I may try the methi

I left my cocoasta oil at home and I really miss it! smells so good and makes my hair feel soft


----------



## beans4reezy (Feb 15, 2009)

Almond glaze is STILL sold out!!!


----------



## The Princess (Feb 15, 2009)

msdevo said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I am sitting here now with Step 1 in my hair( 5 minutes til time to rinse out). Not a fan of how it smells but it does go on pretty smooth. I didnt use a dryer. Im just letting it stay on for about 45 minutes under a cap. Hopefully it works just the same.


 

Okay cool..Please give results on how you like it...yeah the smell is weird isn't it.

Did you apply it after you shampooed your hair...Or did you put in on dry hair?


----------



## The Princess (Feb 15, 2009)

cutiebe2 said:


> If any natural tries the methi please post how it works. I use emergencee every few months but its almost done so I may try the methi
> 
> I left my cocoasta oil at home and I really miss it! smells so good and makes my hair feel soft


 
Im not natural, but the methi did its business...for real. Hope you like it.


----------



## msdevo (Feb 15, 2009)

Just rinsed out Step 2 and I love it!!! 
Step 2 smells much better but I can not think of what is. At first I smelled a bit of lime but I don't know.
My hair is so soft and manageable.  I was just complaining about how I am 6 weeks post and the ng is killing me. This stuff has definitely helped with that.

I didn't notice any strands of hair in my comb or in the sink but time will tell how it will help strengthen my hair.

I shampooed with the Amala shampoo then I began using the system right after.

Next time I use it I am gonna sit under the dryer to see the difference in results. Either way I am happy with the results I got from just using a shower cap.

The Methi Sativa is mos def a winner with me and my hair.



The Princess said:


> Okay cool..Please give results on how you like it...yeah the smell is weird isn't it.
> 
> Did you apply it after you shampooed your hair...Or did you put in on dry hair?


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks for the reviews ladies.  I smelled step 1 and I was like ! Step 2 smells really good.  I will use it next week.


----------



## The Princess (Feb 15, 2009)

msdevo said:


> Just rinsed out Step 2 and I love it!!!
> Step 2 smells much better but I can not think of what is. At first I smelled a bit of lime but I don't know.
> My hair is so soft and manageable. I was just complaining about how I am 6 weeks post and the ng is killing me. This stuff has definitely helped with that.
> 
> ...


 
Thats the same thing I notice was the smell, like I stated I couldn't put my finger on it either. It smell so good. I didn't get the softness and managability as you did. My hair still felt strong after the moisturizer not soft as I wanted it. 


But I still love it overall and I will be using it again. 


Im wondering if I could use the Step 2 as a cowash...


----------



## The Princess (Feb 15, 2009)

Msdevo,

Did you notice your hair was stronger after rinsing it out?


----------



## BlackHairDiva (Feb 15, 2009)

I want to try these products so bad!!!!!!!! Oh my god!! I see people talking about how their hair is so moisturized due to ayurveda and the growth retention is awesome. I will convert to it ASAP


----------



## msdevo (Feb 15, 2009)

Funny. I noticed the moisturizing and you noticed the strengthening. 

The plus side of it as I stated before was that there were no strands of hair in my comb. So I guess thats a part of the strengthening effect.

Let me know how it works as a co-wash.



The Princess said:


> Thats the same thing I notice was the smell, like I stated I couldn't put my finger on it either. It smell so good. I didn't get the softness and managability as you did. My hair still felt strong after the moisturizer not soft as I wanted it.
> 
> 
> But I still love it overall and I will be using it again.
> ...


----------



## The Princess (Feb 15, 2009)

msdevo said:


> Funny. I noticed the moisturizing and you noticed the strengthening.
> 
> The plus side of it as I stated before was that there were no strands of hair in my comb. So I guess thats a part of the strengthening effect.
> 
> Let me know how it works as a co-wash.


 
Yeah just shows how products works differently on people..

I will let you know, im keeping my fingers cross. Her moisturizing products don't agree with me to well...Her Moist Conditioner Pro agree with my hair, but now im thinking, cause it has PROTEIN in it..

But I will let you know....


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 18, 2009)

Someone please explain to me why I started filling up my Hairveda "cart" (Paypal) and now its up to $250 LOL  I'll have to umm unload a few things and bring it down to like $50 bucks LOL

Anywayz....
OK so I want to buy the gallon sized conditioners but I'm not sure which one to get. 

Can someone with natural 3C hair tell me the difference between the Moist Condition 24/7 Daily Moisturizing Conditioner and the Moist Condition PRO Protein Enhanced Conditioner?  I know one has Protein, that's obvious, but can somebody chime in and tell me which one they preferred?


----------



## Eisani (Feb 18, 2009)

U trippin BM  I did the same thing on Texas Naturals' site 

As far as condish, I'm 3c/4a and transitioning so my opinion doesn't count but my sis is a 3b/3c and she likes the pro better. BJ doesn't have samples? If not, PM me.


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 18, 2009)

Eisani said:


> U trippin BM  I did the same thing on Texas Naturals' site
> 
> As far as condish, I'm 3c/4a and transitioning so my opinion doesn't count but my sis is a 3b/3c and she likes the pro better. BJ doesn't have samples? If not, PM me.



Yes she has samples, but I am impatient and want everything YESTERDAY 
I think I'm gonna go with the pro. My hair likes protein. If it doesn't work for me I'll just sell it to you LOL 

How long does the gallon last you? I am going to hide that sucker. My oldest DD is on to me.. her hair has been looking WAY too cute lately, courtesy of my wallet!


----------



## Eisani (Feb 18, 2009)

I understand lol. You know I'm a junkie so I don't use the gallon very often but I got it in Nov and have only used about 1/4, if that.
I just started buying dd her own mini stash. She thinks she's doin somethin too. She needs a job. 



BostonMaria said:


> Yes she has samples, but I am impatient and want everything YESTERDAY
> I think I'm gonna go with the pro. My hair likes protein. If it doesn't work for me I'll just sell it to you LOL
> 
> How long does the gallon last you? I am going to hide that sucker. My oldest DD is on to me.. her hair has been looking WAY too cute lately, courtesy of my wallet!


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 18, 2009)

Eisani said:


> I understand lol. You know I'm a junkie so I don't use the gallon very often but I got it in Nov and have only used about 1/4, if that.
> I just started buying dd her own mini stash. She thinks she's doin somethin too. She needs a job.



LMAO!!!  You just made me crack up here all by myself


----------



## A856 (Feb 23, 2009)

Got my confirmation! My order should be here by the end of the week and I should be set for awhile...


----------



## chebaby (Feb 23, 2009)

hey ladies
how long does one jar of vatika frosting usually last you?


----------



## The Princess (Feb 23, 2009)

chebaby said:


> hey ladies
> how long does one jar of vatika frosting usually last you?


 
Almost 2 months for me.


----------



## chebaby (Feb 23, 2009)

is she not taking orders for a while?


----------



## jeabai (Feb 23, 2009)

Wondering the same thing...I tried to see if almond glaze was in and I cant get to the purchase page


----------



## The Princess (Feb 23, 2009)

jbailey said:


> Wondering the same thing...I tried to see if almond glaze was in and I cant get to the purchase page


 
Awww Mannnn, don't say that, cause I want to order some almond glaze as well.


----------



## The Princess (Feb 23, 2009)

2-22-09 10:42 EST. We're Performing Site Maintenance. We'll be back 100% in 24 hrs. [email protected] for CustomerService.

I just copied this from the website......Whewww I was scared for a minute.


----------



## alittlestar (Feb 24, 2009)

I really want to try the almond glaze and the vatika frosting but these items dont come in sample sizes  I dont want to commit to the full size of these products right now.


----------



## MizzBrown (Feb 24, 2009)

alittlestar said:


> I really want to try the almond glaze and the vatika frosting but these items dont come in sample sizes  I dont want to commit to the full size of these products right now.


 
You can post a thread in the exchange forum saying WANTED: A sample of xyz and maybe some ladies will scoop some of their own stash for you and mail it.

Any more reviews on the Methi Sativa System??


----------



## Mad Scientist (Feb 24, 2009)

eeeeeeppppp

I love vatika frosting and whipped ends cream!!!!!! =]


----------



## chebaby (Feb 24, 2009)

i just ordered 2 more vatika frostings.
i was trying to wait until i finished the jar im working on now because i have another full unopened jar but i couldnt wait. i love this stuff. i have been using it day and night and my hair is noticibly darker and it shines like no body's bidness. i had my hand in my hair today and thats what threw me over the edge. that my hair was so silky i had to have 2 more.


----------



## MrJohnsonsRib (Feb 24, 2009)

MizzBrown said:


> You can post a thread in the exchange forum saying WANTED: A sample of xyz and maybe some ladies will scoop some of their own stash for you and mail it.
> 
> Any more reviews on the Methi Sativa System??


 

Didn't know that...huh...I may be able to try before I buy after all.


----------



## alittlestar (Feb 24, 2009)

MizzBrown said:


> You can post a thread in the exchange forum saying WANTED: A sample of xyz and maybe some ladies will scoop some of their own stash for you and mail it.
> 
> Any more reviews on the Methi Sativa System??


 

Oh yeah !! great idea. Thanks


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 24, 2009)

I e-mailed BJ and told her that when you try to add the bulk Moist Condition PRO into your cart it comes up as Moist Condition 24/7.  She e-mailed me promptly and said she was gonna perform site maintenance.  So...that might have been me ya'll but I'm trying to help ya'll out.  I also told her I noticed that the almond glaze was not offered as a bulk item any longer and asked if it was temporary.  She said until she finds another supplier for those large jars.  While filling the jars they were melting!!! So until then I will be back to ordering the small ones! Dayum...my hair needs that 16oz jar.


----------



## MizzBrown (Feb 24, 2009)

^^Shay, how do you use your Almond Glaze? It worked great for me when i was a few weeks posts but as the weeks went by and my NG puffed up... It just wouldnt slick it down properly enough.

It was too heavy for me to use on my scalp.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 24, 2009)

^^The laying down of edges really doesn't work for me after a few weeks post.  I use it on my scalp and my hair.  My hair is really thick so it really needs something heavier. I use almond glaze to grease my hair once I air dry.  That amounts to greasing my hair 3x/wk.   I know blasphemy but my hair loves it.


----------



## Supergirl (Feb 24, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> ^^The laying down of edges really doesn't work for me after a few weeks post.  I use it on my scalp and my hair.  My hair is really thick so it really needs something heavier. I use almond glaze to grease my hair once I air dry.  That amounts to greasing my hair 3x/wk.   I know blasphemy but my hair loves it.



I actually like that idea--probably a great way to tame air dried hair. I may try it with my almond glaze.


----------



## mariofmagdal (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks for the Almond Glaze as a way of taming air dried hair suggestion. I am going to try that, as I have an unopened jar on the shelf and I wasn't too sure what I wanted to do with it.


----------



## chebaby (Feb 26, 2009)

i just started back using my whipped cream and i have to say i am so in love. i dont know why i stopped using it in the first place but i am so happy i decided to use it again.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 27, 2009)

Supergirl said:


> I actually like that idea--probably a great way to tame air dried hair. I may try it with my almond glaze.


I never thought about it in that way but it does tame my air dried hair.

I realized with my last order that I own the entire Hairveda line with the exception of the green tea butter .


----------



## beans4reezy (Feb 28, 2009)

I just ordered the Alma Glaze and the Cockasta oil...can't wait.  I also have the Hydratherma growth oil, so I will be using both to compare which one will deliver the better results for me


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm low on everything so I need to place an order on Monday.  I will get a bottle of the Avosoya Oil (I love this stuff), maybe 2 or 3 Whipped Creams, I want to go back to the Stirinilla DC, and I want to try the Whipped Clouds (formerly whipped shea aloe) because she did a new formula. I never tried the old shea aloe so I won't be able to tell the difference. 

I'm going to order a sample of the 2 conditioners and see which one I like best.  I want the gallon sized con, but I don't know which one to get. I'll have to hide that from my family as well  ha ha


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 28, 2009)

beans4reezy said:


> I just ordered the Alma Glaze and the Cockasta oil...can't wait. * I also have the Hydratherma growth oil,* so I will be using both to compare which one will deliver the better results for me



Doesn't that smell divine?  I fell in love with that growth oil.  Thanks for reminding me that I need to re-order that as well.  I bought a sample in Sept and keep forgetting to repurchase.


----------



## rainbowknots (Feb 28, 2009)

How often should the Sativa set be used?


----------



## The Princess (Mar 1, 2009)

ladylends said:


> How often should the Sativa set be used?


 

It stated once a month.


----------



## asummertyme (Mar 1, 2009)

BostonMaria said:


> I'm low on everything so I need to place an order on Monday. I will get a bottle of the Avosoya Oil (I love this stuff), maybe 2 or 3 Whipped Creams, I want to go back to the Stirinilla DC, and I want to try the Whipped Clouds (formerly whipped shea aloe) because she did a new formula. I never tried the old shea aloe so I won't be able to tell the difference.
> 
> I'm going to order a sample of the 2 conditioners and see which one I like best. I want the gallon sized con, but I don't know which one to get. I'll have to hide that from my family as well  ha ha


I need to restock myself..I was trying to hold out for a sale..but I guess i wont be able too..erplexed


----------



## A856 (Mar 2, 2009)

I picked up my package Friday...
couldn't wait to get home to bust it open and smell everyone of them LOL!
I got vatika frosting (was almost out)
more 24/7 condish (LOVE IT)
cockasta oil (love it)
sample of whipped cream ends (LOVE it i'll definitely be getting a big bottle...wish the scent was stronger)
I also got the Hydra Mist spray (not sure of the complete name) didn't really do anything for me....might sell.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 2, 2009)

I've reported everywhere but here that I tried the Methi Sativa and my hair loves it.  I pre pooed with vatika for hours.  Got under the dryer with a plastic cap for 1 hour then rinsed out. I will say I didn't fully follow the directions but I put step 1 on wet clarified hair (with Mud & Clay Chagrin Valley shampoo bar) in sections and got under the dryer with a plastic cap for 30 minutes.  Rinsed out ,dried my hair a little with a t-shirt, then put step 2 on and got under the dryer with a plastic cap for a hour.  Then I slept in it overnight.  Rinsed out and followed up with a honey & acv rinse.  Slapped some whipped baggy cream on, sealed with cocasta, and put it in a bun and let it air dry.  My hair is so silky, soft, moisturized, and strong.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 2, 2009)

ok yall i am really nice. i love me some moms and she has actually been listening to me on what to do for her hair. so i gave her one of my vatika frostings. i know, i know. but i had another jar anyway and i have two on the way lol. so i aint really missing out.

also i told yall i hated to sitrinilla on my hair. well i mixed it with evoo(my first time using olive oil) and honey and put it on my mom and dad's dry hair and it made both their hair super soft. esp. my mom's hair. so next time i use it i will do the mix again and see if my hair likes it that way.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 2, 2009)

Okay whose name is Tonnia R on here? J/K.  Congrats on winning the $50 if you are a LHCF member.


----------



## beans4reezy (Mar 2, 2009)

A-Yannie said:


> I also got the Hydra Mist spray (not sure of the complete name) didn't really do anything for me....might sell.


 
Yeah, this left a sticky feeling on my hair that I didn't like.  I ended up giving mine away in the dump your products thread.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm curious about this whipped clouds. I've used the shealoe mousse before and though I liked the way it left my hair, I just wasn't a big fan of the consistency. If this were fluffier, I would be down with that. 

Trying out the Methi Sativa Tea set tomorrow.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Mar 5, 2009)

I just tried the MethiSativa Tea and did a review on my blog:

http://newlynatural.com/blog/?p=796


----------



## chebaby (Mar 5, 2009)

yaaaayyyyyyy i just got my 2 vatika frostings in the mail this morning. i was surprised because my packages normally come in the afternoon but today it came at like 11am. im so excited, i love this stuff. im getting color done on friday so im going to douse my hair in vatika frosting before i got to get it done.


----------



## SuchMagnificent (Mar 5, 2009)

Did anyone just receive a bottle of Whipped Ends? I got my second batch about 2 weeks ago and the consistency seems a bit off. The first time, it was more creamy and thick. Now it has more of a liquid-like form. It was damn near runny. I tried to stir it around but alas, its a no go.  Im still gonna use it, I think the end result is the same, but I just cant shake the feeling something is off.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Mar 5, 2009)

SuchMagnificance said:


> Did anyone just receive a bottle of Whipped Ends? I got my second batch about 2 weeks ago and the consistency seems a bit off. The first time, it was more creamy and thick. Now it has more of a liquid-like form. It was damn near runny. I tried to stir it around but alas, its a no go.  Im still gonna use it, I think the end result is the same, but I just cant shake the feeling something is off.




Ug, I can't stand runny products. I would email her about it.


----------



## MonaLisa (Mar 5, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Okay whose name is Tonnia R on here? J/K. Congrats on winning the $50 if you are a LHCF member.


 

_.....just realized...I did....not....winnn......  _
_first mega millions, now this..._

_*dayum*_


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 7, 2009)

MonaLisa said:


> _.....just realized...I did....not....winnn......_
> _first mega millions, now this..._
> 
> _*dayum*_


 I'm sad that I didn't win either.  Not like I really need to buy more Hairveda products.  I just got a shipping confirmation today for my most recent order.  One more order and I will be stocked up. I will attempt to not order (Hairveda only ) for 6 months after that.  I need some time to actually use the products.  I've been getting Hairveda from the product exchange forum too.  Don't judge me .  I will try to hold out for this last order to include the new hydra formula.  We shall see.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 7, 2009)

Oh yeah did ya'll notice the bulk section is no longer there? I hope that is temporary.


----------



## BostonMaria (Mar 7, 2009)

I went to Cold Stone yesterday and had a cheesecake ice-cream cone. Can you believe it smelled EXACTLY like Hairveda's Whipped Cream Ends Hydration?! It tasted like heaven of course. The ice-cream, not the hair product. I don't wanna hear how I poisoned you guys with conditioner LOL


----------



## msdevo (Mar 7, 2009)

I am sure that after smelling the Vatika Frosting some ladies took a lil lick to see if it taste like it smells.  I for one would never do that.

 LOL  


BostonMaria said:


> I went to Cold Stone yesterday and had a cheesecake ice-cream cone. Can you believe it smelled EXACTLY like Hairveda's Whipped Cream Ends Hydration?! It tasted like heaven of course. The ice-cream, not the hair product. I don't wanna hear how I poisoned you guys with conditioner LOL


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 10, 2009)

Okay I think my Hairveda is here.  I should be able to pick it up tomorrow on the way to work.


----------



## Libra08 (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey ladies I was wondering if any of you had a problem with the hydrosoft spritz? I used it for the past two days, and my hair feels filmy and coated. Is anyone else having this problem? Thanks!


----------



## A856 (Mar 10, 2009)

beans4reezy said:


> Yeah, this left a sticky feeling on my hair that I didn't like. I ended up giving mine away in the dump your products thread.


 
I just poured mines with my daily mixture of condish/oil/water. to use it up...i won't purchase that again.


----------



## Libra08 (Mar 10, 2009)

A-Yannie said:


> I just poured mines with my daily mixture of condish/oil/water. to use it up...i won't purchase that again.



Thanks! Good to know I'm not the only one.


----------



## theislandoll (Mar 13, 2009)

Ever since I started using the whipped cream & cocasta shikakai oil, I don't have anymore dandruff! I'm just sad that the whipped cream is only available during winter/spring 

Has anyone tried the new _*Whipped Clouds*,_ and is it only for natural hair?


----------



## snillohsss (Mar 13, 2009)

theislandoll said:


> Ever since I started using the whipped cream & cocasta shikakai oil, I don't have anymore dandruff! I'm just sad that the whipped cream is only available during winter/spring
> 
> Has anyone tried the new _*Whipped Clouds*,_ and is it only for natural hair?


 
I just got mine today.  I will post a review as soon as I figure out how I am going to use it!


----------



## snillohsss (Mar 14, 2009)

ok.. I used the whipped clouds last night.  Woke up this morning, and my hair is a greasy mess.  I have to clarify to get this out of my hair.  I didn't use a lot at all.  

My hair is limp, lifeless, and greasy.  It seems it is too heavy for my hair.  Pure Shea Butter is like that on my hair as well.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Mar 16, 2009)

bump......


----------



## beans4reezy (Mar 18, 2009)

I found my hairveda staple...the almond glaze!!! That stuff is the truth.  I will put it on my seven months post hairline, tie my hair down for 30-45 mins, and I'll have a smooth hairline ALL DAY! This stuff is amazing.  I'm going to order another  3-4 bottles.  I am stretching until June and I CANNOT be without this stuff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

MY FIRST STAPLE!!! Please hold for the happy dance:


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 18, 2009)

I love Almond Glaze.  I just use it as good ole hair grease.


----------



## msdevo (Mar 18, 2009)

The other day I used some whipped ends that I got in January and my hair felt hard afterwards. Thats the 1st time thats happened though.  

Did anyone else experience this???


----------



## MizzBrown (Mar 18, 2009)

The Almond Glaze is SO thick...I'm bout to use it to pre-base the hell out of my scalp when i get my relaxer.


----------



## *fabulosity* (Mar 18, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I'm sad that I didn't win either. Not like I really need to buy more Hairveda products. I just got a shipping confirmation today for my most recent order. One more order and I will be stocked up. I will attempt to not order (Hairveda only ) for 6 months after that. I need some time to actually use the products. I've been getting Hairveda from the product exchange forum too. Don't judge me . I will try to hold out for this last order to include the new hydra formula. We shall see.


 
Dang Shay! You keeping the lights on in that joint....

Just kidding.. I'm good on all accounts. I don't "need" to buy anything as I got multiples in December.. but your post incite the PJ in me just to go take a look!


----------



## asummertyme (Mar 18, 2009)

Ima need to Re-up in a second..I am low on errrthang..


----------



## chebaby (Mar 18, 2009)

i already have 3 vatika frostings because i love that stuff and dont want to ever be without.
i have one jar of sitrinilla left but ever since i realized that mixing with evoo makes it wonderful i've been itching to order more.
i think i'll wait though.


----------



## Queen_Earth (Mar 18, 2009)

OK WOW!!! I read the first page and am going to have a lot of reading to do because I am about to go into a weave and def want to keep my hair protected under it so I gotta see what products will be the best


----------



## Sweetest_Love (Mar 18, 2009)

The Whipped Cream is AWESOME for the ends, I'm relaxed.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 19, 2009)

*fabulosity* said:


> Dang Shay! You keeping the lights on in that joint....
> 
> Just kidding.. I'm good on all accounts. I don't "need" to buy anything as I got multiples in December.. but your post incite the PJ in me just to go take a look!


 
I know, I know....she does this sale and I'm done for a minute .


----------



## Ballerina_Bun (Mar 19, 2009)

growinglong777 said:


> I agree Pocahontas, the *CoCasta Shikakai Herbal Hair Oil, smells so good and feels so good on my scalp,, really softens the new growth. This oil has a different consistency that I haven't see with any other oil.. it is smooth and creamy in texture..can't quite put my finger on it.. but heavenly.*
> 
> *The Almond glaze is divine, really smooths my edges and my nape. I love them both.. and trying to figure out what I should order next. *


 
If it were not for the nauseatingly sweet smell of the CoCasta Oil, I would love it.  The fragrance is far too strong.  I may mix it with some Black Castor oil to see if it tones it down some.

Otherwise, it’s really nice.  I like the whipped butter on my ends.  I just ordered a sample to try.  I wonder what this would be like with avocado butter instead of sheabutter.


----------



## suburbanbushbabe (Mar 19, 2009)

> If it were not for the nauseatingly sweet smell of the CoCasta Oil, I would love it. The fragrance is far too strong. I may mix it with some Black Castor oil to see if it tones it down some.



It didn't always use to be so sickly sweet. I think it changed. I just ordered the Whipped Cream and asked them to make with 20% of the fragrance, to dial down the scent.  They did!


----------



## BostonMaria (Mar 20, 2009)

suburbanbushbabe said:


> It didn't always use to be so sickly sweet. I think it changed. I just ordered the Whipped Cream and asked them to make with 20% of the fragrance, to dial down the scent.  *They did!*



BJ is very accommodating like that

I placed an order last week and I'm waiting on the Whipped Clouds. I ordered sheabutter and other butters from Texas Naturals Supply, but I just had to try Hairveda's whipped shea butter anyway.

I am not too thrilled about the Cocasta because its too thick IMO. But I ordered another bottle of the Avosoya oil, its so light and doesn't leave my hair greasy. Its definitely a keeper!


----------



## Kay.Dee (Mar 20, 2009)

Is the green tea butter supposed to be a liquid?  I don't know if it's because I live in TX, but the texture of it is kind of gross and I spilled some when I opened the jar.  
It's not even that hot here yet, but I'll see if it firms up.


----------



## Eisani (Mar 20, 2009)

Kay.Dee said:


> Is the green tea butter supposed to be a liquid? I don't know if it's because I live in TX, but the texture of it is kind of gross and I spilled some when I opened the jar.
> It's not even that hot here yet, but I'll see if it firms up.


 
Stick it in the fridge for a while. It definitely shouldn't be liquid, but I think it has a low melting point. This may also end up being a seasonal product (of course I don't know, just guessing). *Speaking of seasonal, the end of Vatika Frosting season should be quickly approaching.* Just puttin that out there .


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Mar 20, 2009)

*My first purchase of the Vatika Frosting just shipped today....I can't wait to try it out, I've heard nothing but good things!*


----------



## chebaby (Mar 20, 2009)

when i first got my green tea butter it was like a butter. it was solid but not hard. this last time it was like liquid so idk.


----------



## Kay.Dee (Mar 20, 2009)

I had it in the fridge when I posted, and I took it out about an hour later and it was firm so I put it on my dresser.

Well I checked it again 5 minutes ago and it's a liquid again.  I guess that's just the way it is, which I don't like.
But the almond glaze seems great so far.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 21, 2009)

I told yall that one day I would post a pic of my Hairveda stash.  I finally figured out how to post pics in a thread. Whew these pics are detailed.  I think I see a hair.  Sorry about that. This is my front closet next to the bathroom.  I think I might see some dirt on the wall too.  Ignore.


----------



## Closeout (Mar 21, 2009)

OMG!! how much did you spend!!??!!


----------



## La Colocha (Mar 21, 2009)

^^^^^ My lord shay you were not playing around were you


----------



## Toy (Mar 21, 2009)

Wow that stash is huge!!!


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 21, 2009)

Closeout said:


> OMG!! how much did you spend!!??!!


I've built this stash over time. It might be interesting to add it up and get a total.



La Colocha said:


> ^^^^^ My lord shay you were not playing around were you


No my hair loves Hairveda!



toy said:


> Wow that stash is huge!!!


Yeah, that's why I plan to participate in this upcoming sale and stop buying Hairveda for at minimum 3-6 months!


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 21, 2009)

Oh yeah I realized that's not all.  I have two 16 oz bottles of Moist 24/7 and a tub of Shea Aloe Mousse (now whipped clouds).


----------



## Toy (Mar 21, 2009)

If your hair loves hairveda products no worries you on top of it so you wont run out.


----------



## MonaLisa (Mar 21, 2009)

_*just sitting in stunned silence*_
*goes back to look at Shay's stash one more time..*

_*crickets chirping*_


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 21, 2009)

MonaLisa said:


> _*just sitting in stunned silence*_
> *goes back to look at Shay's stash one more time..*
> 
> _*crickets chirping*_


 

Yeah it is a bit much.  Mind you I have gone on a shopping spree with other products now too.


----------



## MonaLisa (Mar 23, 2009)

_*digging in the crates moment*_

_*Was doing hardcore spring cleaning...came upon a box of items that I had packed away when I moved...

lo and behold...found a quarter of a jar of ole skool Hairveda Almond Glaze from when BJ first opened the site!

I greased my scalp and sealed my pigtails with it and me like for that purpose...keep in mind this is beeswax free.

I'm thinking about asking her if she can make the old school version again as well.  I would definitely start buying again.*_


----------



## Vshanell (Mar 23, 2009)

MonaLisa said:


> _*digging in the crates moment*_
> 
> _*Was doing hardcore spring cleaning...came upon a box of items that I had packed away when I moved...*_
> 
> ...


 Old school version?  So she changed it?  My last batch of AG was from black friday but I didn't know there was a change.


----------



## Vshanell (Mar 23, 2009)

Kay.Dee said:


> Is the green tea butter supposed to be a liquid? I don't know if it's because I live in TX, but the texture of it is kind of gross and I spilled some when I opened the jar.
> It's not even that hot here yet, but I'll see if it firms up.


 It definitely shouldn't be liquid.  Mine is thick/creamy/fluffy soft.  I can hold the jar upside down and it dosen't move, even in hot weather.  Wonder what happened.


----------



## Eisani (Mar 23, 2009)

Y'all know a sale is coming up right? TBA, but it's coming. I just seented something


----------



## Eisani (Mar 23, 2009)

Shay I'ma need you to resize those pics first of all. Second, I say got damn! OCD-ish?  That is hilarious. You look like you're selling the stuff on the side. PJ-ism @ it's finest. I'm so proud of you! *tear*


----------



## BostonMaria (Mar 23, 2009)

Shay72, I can't breathe!  Please adopt me and do my hair with all that Hairveda stuff! LMAO

I received my order today, but BJ forgot 2 items *crying*  I hope she sends it soon.  I also received shea butter, almond butter, and mango butter from Texas Natural Supply. Its going to be a long night in the shower. Hope nobody has to go to the bathroom today! LOL


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Mar 23, 2009)

Eisani said:


> Shay I'ma need you to resize those pics first of all. Second, I say got damn! OCD-ish?  That is hilarious. You look like you're selling the stuff on the side. PJ-ism @ it's finest. I'm so proud of you! *tear*


 Girl you are a MESS!

Shay:
Are you really still purchasing?  Jesus might come before you use up all that stuff you already have....


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Mar 23, 2009)

Eisani said:


> Y'all know a sale is coming up right? TBA, but it's coming. I just seented something


 
*Another BIG SALE!*

Its time to award you all with some of our great offers!

This time around we'll have some of our customer favorites on sale!

Vatika Frosting
Whipped Gelly
Green Tea
Whipped Clouds!!

Sale to be announced soon!

Oh Lord please help me...


----------



## Eisani (Mar 23, 2009)

crlsweetie912 said:


> Girl you are a MESS!
> 
> Shay:
> Are you really still purchasing? *Jesus might come before you use up all* *that stuff you already have*....


 I can see Shay trying to pack all that stuff on the chariot and it would be swingin low, for real!


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Mar 23, 2009)

Eisani said:


> I can see Shay trying to pack all that stuff on the chariot and it would be swingin low, for real!


----------



## tilati (Mar 23, 2009)

Shay, I'm in disbelief now I was staring hard at your pics trying to understand WHY you did order this much of each item  PJ-ism at its finest, huh?  But I ain't mad at you, that's good stuff


----------



## BostonMaria (Mar 23, 2009)

crlsweetie912 said:


> *Another BIG SALE!*
> 
> Its time to award you all with some of our great offers!
> 
> ...



GREAT
Of course this happens a week after I order my stuff LOL   

I am not in love with the whipped clouds erplexed I don't like the smell or texture.  I guess I expected it to have the same consistency as Shescenit.com's shea butter. But I'll use it anyway and mix it with something else.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Mar 23, 2009)

*I JUST GOT MY FIRST SHIPMENT OF VATIKA FROSTING!!!!  CAN'T WAIT TO USE IT....I HAVE SOME PRODUCT IN MY HAIR ALREADY, I'M TEMPTED TO WASH IT JUST SO I CAN PUT SOME FROSTING IN MY HAIR....IT SMELLS SO DEVINE!!!*


----------



## MonaLisa (Mar 23, 2009)

Pokahontas said:


> Old school version? So she changed it? My last batch of AG was from black friday but I didn't know there was a change.


 

_*Yup....I was an ole skool Hairveda user, 2007*.._ 

*The current version ingredient list reads*: *Sweet Almond Butter, Sweet Almond oil, Ricinus communis Seed oil, Beeswax, L. Laurate, Copernica Cerifera Wax, Fragrance. 4oz. *

*My old 2007 version reads: Pure Almond Butter, Nature's Jelly, Almond Oil, Glycerin, Fragrance.*

_I may try the new one to see the difference.  I don't know about the beeswax on the edges though..seems like it would cause blockage..._


----------



## Eisani (Mar 23, 2009)

BostonMaria said:


> GREAT
> Of course this happens a week after I order my stuff LOL
> 
> I am not in love with the *whipped clouds* erplexed I don't like the smell or texture. I guess I expected it to have the same consistency as Shescenit.com's shea butter. But I'll use it anyway and mix it with something else.


 I didn't order the new one because I have two jars of the SheaAloe (same thing, old name) that I don't like for the same reasons. That and the Hydrasoft spritz are the only two things I do NOT care for.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 23, 2009)

Eisani said:


> Shay I'ma need you to resize those pics first of all. Second, I say got damn! OCD-ish?  That is hilarious. You look like you're selling the stuff on the side. PJ-ism @ it's finest. I'm so proud of you! *tear*


You're asking too much right now. I just learned how to use photobucket and how to put pictures in a post so maybe next time. You know I thought I was a baby pj until I took those pics. Now I'm all bored so I'm buying a bunch of other stuff too. The last time my mom came to my place she was like "Wow...at least it's organized."



BostonMaria said:


> Shay72, I can't breathe! Please adopt me and do my hair with all that Hairveda stuff! LMAO
> 
> I received my order today, but BJ forgot 2 items *crying* I hope she sends it soon. I also received shea butter, almond butter, and mango butter from Texas Natural Supply. Its going to be a long night in the shower. Hope nobody has to go to the bathroom today! LOL


You know we don't share Hairveda. 



crlsweetie912 said:


> Girl you are a MESS!
> 
> Shay:
> Are you really still purchasing? Jesus might come before you use up all that stuff you already have....






Eisani said:


> I can see Shay trying to pack all that stuff on the chariot and it would be swingin low, for real!







tilati said:


> Shay, I'm in disbelief now I was staring hard at your pics trying to understand WHY you did order this much of each item  PJ-ism at its finest, huh?  But I ain't mad at you, that's good stuff


I guess I'm in the pj society now!



BostonMaria said:


> GREAT
> Of course this happens a week after I order my stuff LOL
> 
> I am not in love with the whipped clouds erplexed I don't like the smell or texture. I guess I expected it to have the same consistency as Shescenit.com's shea butter. But I'll use it anyway and mix it with something else.


I use the Whipped Shea Aloe Mousse (new Whipped Clouds) as a moisturizer for my body. I use Avosoya as an oil for my skin. I can always find a way to use it.



Eisani said:


> I didn't order the new one because I have two jars of the SheaAloe (same thing, old name) that I don't like for the same reasons. That and the Hydrasoft spritz are the only two things I do NOT care for.


I used to LOVE  hydra but now I'm like oh okay.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 23, 2009)

i hope that when i do the big chop her products will work for me. if anything i know i will always use the vatika frosting, cocoasta oil, and maybe the whipped cream. the conditioners may work on my natural hair too.
im trying sooooooooooo hard not to big chop yet but its killing me.


----------



## babs19 (Mar 23, 2009)

i was just wondering if any ladies from the uk have tried to order this?

ETA- never mind i couldnt resist ordering anyway


----------



## Charz (Mar 24, 2009)

WHEN IS THE SALE??


----------



## MizzBrown (Mar 27, 2009)

MonaLisa said:


> _*Yup....I was an ole skool Hairveda user, 2007*.._
> 
> *The current version ingredient list reads*: *Sweet Almond Butter, Sweet Almond oil, Ricinus communis Seed oil, Beeswax, L. Laurate, Copernica Cerifera Wax, Fragrance. 4oz. *
> 
> ...



Ummm, she needs to bring back that old version. That pissed me off seeing that. 

I also had a problem with the beeswax after a while...you really have to wash that stuff out and not be heavy handed..

Why she changed the formula? You got any more of the old jars? You takin' offers?


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Mar 27, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> WHEN IS THE SALE??



LOL....I was about to post the exact same question.....


----------



## Eisani (Mar 27, 2009)

Shell send out an emai and I'm sure SOMEone will post it here. I aint. Damn vultures. Oops, I meant lurkers.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 27, 2009)

Eisani said:


> Shell send out an emai and I'm sure SOMEone will post it here. I aint. Damn vultures. Oops, I meant lurkers.


 
I'm like you Eisani I ain't sharing ish! It also didn't help that Angeldoll  (beautiful hair) posted her reggie and Hairveda is all up and in there! Times like this I am so happy that I have a huge stash!


----------



## PrissyMiss (Mar 27, 2009)

You know I really liked the moisturizing effect of the whipped cream... but it made my hair shed. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Eisani (Mar 27, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I'm like you Eisani I ain't sharing ish! It also didn't help that Angeldoll  (beautiful hair) posted her reggie and Hairveda is all up and in there! Times like this I am so happy that I have a huge stash!


Angeldoll's hair is gorgeous and she has progressed to quickly! Yea, she's gonna influence a lot of purchases.  


qt_pie said:


> You know I really liked the moisturizing effect of the whipped cream... but it made my hair shed. Has anyone else experienced this?



Are you using it on wet or dry hair? How much and how, like baggying or what? I experienced shedding with it when I was using it on damp hair. I think it was too much moisture that way, but I'm fine if I use a smidge on dry hair, namely my ends.


----------



## PrissyMiss (Mar 27, 2009)

Are you using it on wet or dry hair? How much and how, like baggying or what? I experienced shedding with it when I was using it on damp hair. I think it was too much moisture that way, but I'm fine if I use a smidge on dry hair, namely my ends.[/QUOTE]

Hmmm...Yeah I think you are right. I usely moisturize on damp, dang near dry hair, I will get again and see if it works on completely dry hair. Thanks.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Mar 27, 2009)

OOOOoooohhhhh this post has me so excited about receiving my shipment.  Kind of glad I didn't know SheaAloe was the same as Whipped Clouds.  I looked at all those categories a million times, then sent an email for help b/c I didn't know the name changed.  I feel like a klutz now, lol.  I ordered the Cocasta Shikakai Oil, cause I just finished Carol's Daughter Lisa's Hair Elixir, ordered whipped baggy cream b/c I'm back on board with my bunning and phony ponies, and the Almond Glaze.  Hopefully, sometime next week I'll be flaunting some shiny healthy locks thanks to Hairveda!


----------



## MonaLisa (Mar 27, 2009)

MizzBrown said:


> Ummm, she needs to bring back that old version. That pissed me off seeing that.
> 
> I also had a problem with the beeswax after a while...you really have to wash that stuff out and not be heavy handed..
> 
> Why she changed the formula? You got any more of the old jars? You takin' offers?


 
_*Nahhh son..    I just happened to find this jar all random like....I actually thought my mama had it..*_

_*I think I'm going to ask if it's possible for a non-beeswax version to be made again.. if it was, I'd definitely get.   I forgot how much I liked.*_


----------



## MizzBrown (Mar 27, 2009)

qt_pie said:


> You know I really liked the moisturizing effect of the whipped cream... but it made my hair shed. Has anyone else experienced this?


 
YUP! That's why i got rid of mine...seemed fine at first but as i used it as a leave-in and did my normal rollerset, hair was just shedding all over the place.

Tried it on wet AND damp hair...too much shedding for me. I could've just used a smidge on my ends too but I didnt want that to cause splits so i had to pass it off.


----------



## PrissyMiss (Mar 31, 2009)

Okay it's official... I do not like the shealoe mousse. I gave it 3 chances. It does not moisturize. Period. So has anyone tried the new version of this?


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 31, 2009)

Nope but I use the original version as a moisturizer for my body.


----------



## Shaley (Mar 31, 2009)

qt_pie said:


> Okay it's official... I do not like the shealoe mousse. I gave it 3 chances. It does not moisturize. Period. So has anyone tried the new version of this?



The original version did not work at all for my hair....but was a really good moisturizer for my legs and feet.

I want to try the new one, but am waiting for more reviews before I purchase.


----------



## The Princess (Apr 1, 2009)

Okay...do anyone have any ideal when this sale suppose to be. Im starting to feel like a fiend, I be checking her page like everyday, to see if the prices has changed. I need my vatika frosting.


----------



## Charz (Apr 1, 2009)

Maybe the sale was an April Fools joke.......


----------



## cutiebe2 (Apr 1, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Maybe the sale was an April Fools joke.......


 that's not funny!


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 1, 2009)

The Princess said:


> Okay...do anyone have any ideal when this sale suppose to be. *Im starting to feel like a fiend, I be checking her page like everyday, to see if the prices has changed.* I need my vatika frosting.


 
You too? And we all know I do not need any more Hairveda!


----------



## mariofmagdal (Apr 1, 2009)

Shay72

Hairveda is truly awesome! I love your stash!


----------



## PrissyMiss (Apr 2, 2009)

I pretty much figured she's not going to have it anytime soon since she has problems with her vendor.


----------



## Eisani (Apr 2, 2009)

As usual, she'll send out an e-mail. If you're on the list, you'll be notified when (if) the sale starts.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 6, 2009)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

The store is closed until April 12th for restocking! I'm laughing cuz you know I don't need anything....except maybe some vatika frosting


----------



## MonaLisa (Apr 6, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> The store is closed until April 12th for restocking! I'm laughing cuz you know I don't need anything....except maybe some vatika frosting


 

_*LMAO - I swear I just came from the site to check something and saw closed for restocking...and I was like......*_
_*then was like....I don't even need anything right now...*_

_*then I thought of y'all and was gonna post but u beat me to it!*_


----------



## Eisani (Apr 6, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> The store is closed until April 12th for restocking! I'm laughing cuz you know I don't need anything....except maybe some vatika frosting


  You know good and damn well...


----------



## alexstin (Apr 6, 2009)

Hmmmm, so maybe the sale will be on after she restocks.


----------



## MonaLisa (Apr 6, 2009)

alexstin said:


> Hmmmm, so maybe the sale will be on after she restocks.


 

_that's what I was thinking..._


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 6, 2009)

alexstin said:


> Hmmmm, so maybe the sale will be on after she restocks.


 
That's what I figured too but wasn't gonna say it out loud .


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 6, 2009)

Eisani said:


> You know good and damn well...


 
What? What?


----------



## asummertyme (Apr 7, 2009)

wowow..i didnt even know the store shut down..i need some sitrinillah like really badly..but if a sale is coming..i will sacrifice a feww days...


----------



## chebaby (Apr 7, 2009)

now that i did the big chop i wonder if the sitrinilla would work better. i still have one jar left so i will try it this week.


----------



## asummertyme (Apr 13, 2009)

ummmhmmm.....


----------



## *fabulosity* (Apr 14, 2009)

So what are the prices going to be for this sale???


----------



## MonaLisa (Apr 14, 2009)

*fabulosity* said:


> So what are the prices going to be for this sale???


 

_*noooo she is not amped up at 3:44 a.m.....*_


----------



## Vshanell (Apr 14, 2009)

*fabulosity* said:


> So what are the prices going to be for this sale???


 The email said 40-50% off of:
Vatika Frosting 
Whipped Gelly 
CoCasta Oil 
Whipped Clouds 
Herbal Green Tea Butter

That's a great sale.  I don't really need anything but I'd love some more Cocasta.


----------



## *fabulosity* (Apr 14, 2009)

MonaLisa said:


> _*noooo she is not amped up at 3:44 a.m.....*_


 
ML you better quit!! I had a bout of insomnia... Now I have placed about 5 hairveda orders..why am I not on the mailing list?? I just have to go back and stalk the site daily...which is fine with me..




Pokahontas said:


> The email said 40-50% off of:
> Vatika Frosting
> Whipped Gelly
> CoCasta Oil
> ...


 
Yes, it is.. but this is stuff I already have! That whipped gelly lasts me forever.. I can only use a literal DROP of CoCasta without looking like a greaseball so I still have 80% of that bottle left.. No whipped cream? I'm coming to the end of a bottle; but I have a new bottle waiting.. I wanted some more sitrinillah and to try the conditioners.. oh well.. maybe I'll save my $..  

VF is used as a sealant right? I've got enough butters and oils running around here that I can't use now..


----------



## KPH (Apr 14, 2009)

HAS THE SALE STARTED?????????????????

LAWD JESUS, I CAN'T GET TO THE WEBSITE FROM WORK, IT'S BLOCKED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## asummertyme (Apr 14, 2009)

I hope they have a sale on some of the other stuff like sitrinillah..I dont have any more...


----------



## Vshanell (Apr 14, 2009)

KPH said:


> HAS THE SALE STARTED?????????????????
> 
> LAWD JESUS, I CAN'T GET TO THE WEBSITE FROM WORK, IT'S BLOCKED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


 LMAO!

Calm down KPH....it starts on the 15th.  Not sure when it ends.


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Apr 14, 2009)

KPH said:


> HAS THE SALE STARTED?????????????????
> 
> LAWD JESUS, I CAN'T GET TO THE WEBSITE FROM WORK, IT'S BLOCKED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO




Not until the 15th but I know y'all gonna be on it at midnight. I'm trying to decide if I need anything. I could always use more VF and CoCasta - those are the only things I use off of that list. I really need to get some more sitrinillah, but if it's not on sale I can wait.


----------



## Eisani (Apr 14, 2009)

*fabulosity* said:


> ML you better quit!! I had a bout of insomnia... Now I have placed about 5 hairveda orders..why am I not on the mailing list?? I just have to go back and stalk the site daily...which is fine with me..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Just holler if you need more SitriNillah. I got you   BTW, I think you have to register to be on the e-mail list. I spent all my money in ATL so I have no dollars for this sale and I need some green tea butter 



KPH said:


> HAS THE SALE STARTED?????????????????
> 
> LAWD JESUS, I CAN'T GET TO THE WEBSITE FROM WORK, IT'S BLOCKED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


 Dayum, Pookie!!


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Apr 14, 2009)

Eisani said:


> Dayum, Pookie!!


----------



## BostonMaria (Apr 14, 2009)

The sale is over.  everybody go home, nothing to see here

Yeah don't go to her website... you bunch of greedy women ,you better not buy everything!


----------



## Eisani (Apr 14, 2009)

BostonMaria said:


> The sale is over. everybody go home, nothing to see here
> 
> Yeah don't go to her website... you bunch of greedy women ,you better not buy everything!


 ..............


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Apr 14, 2009)

The whipped clouds stuff sounds nice. I might try that and get another tub of Vatika Frosting.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 14, 2009)

BostonMaria said:


> The sale is over. everybody go home, nothing to see here
> 
> Yeah don't go to her website... you bunch of greedy women ,you better not buy everything!


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 14, 2009)

Ya'll know I can't keep my addicted to Hairveda behind away.  Shoot Cocasta is usually $20 a bottle and I always need Vatika.  Don't judge me.


----------



## Eisani (Apr 14, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Ya'll know I can't keep my addicted to Hairveda behind away. Shoot Cocasta is usually $20 a bottle and I always need Vatika. *Don't judge me*.


 Oh, but we are...


----------



## MonaLisa (Apr 14, 2009)

Eisani said:


> Oh, but we are...


 

_*Bwaaaaaaah...a.*_

**ok...who's going to ask BJ what happened to the salon sizes?**
_*hoping they are coming back...*_


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Apr 14, 2009)

OMG 40-50% off Whipped Gelly....I only have one jar left....and My Pretty Ricky teenager done got hold of my Cocasta for his "waves"......and cheaper shipping......
I NEED this SALE!!!!


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Apr 14, 2009)

I want to try the whipped gelly. Is it good? Also is the sale for everyone or just people who registered?


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 14, 2009)

MonaLisa said:


> _*Bwaaaaaaah...a.*_
> 
> **ok...who's going to ask BJ what happened to the salon sizes?**
> _*hoping they are coming back...*_


 
I asked her about the Almond Glaze a while back and she said the jar was melting when packaging the product.  So she said until she got another supplier she would not be providing it. I don't know if that same supplier provides gallon sizes too.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 14, 2009)

Eisani said:


> Oh, but we are...


 
Dag why you gotta bold it and put it in red?

I will see if my junkie a$$ will actually order because I'm starting to get on my own nerves with this addiction.


----------



## *fabulosity* (Apr 14, 2009)

Eisani said:


> *Just holler if you need more SitriNillah. I got you*  BTW, I think you have to register to be on the e-mail list. I spent all my money in ATL so I have no dollars for this sale and I need some green tea butter
> 
> 
> Dayum, Pookie!!


 
Hey punkin!! I got you for some green tea butter..  what else you thinking about ... Happy Bday.. now I gotta stay up til midnight!!!!


----------



## *fabulosity* (Apr 14, 2009)

crlsweetie912 said:


> OMG 40-50% off Whipped Gelly....I only have one jar left....and *My Pretty Ricky teenager* done got hold of my Cocasta for his "waves"......and cheaper shipping......
> I NEED this SALE!!!!


 

 _Five in the morning...._


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Apr 14, 2009)

unique4lyfe33 said:


> I want to try the whipped gelly. Is it good? Also is the sale for everyone or just people who registered?


 
Sale for everyone.  The announcement is up on the site.  I SWEAR by the whipped gelly.  I have 4bvgttt hair that would never have that smooth sleek look without a ton of hard crispy gels.  But the whipped gelly LAYS my hair down even when I am stretching.  Makes it smooth and shiny but not crusty.  I am in   It's my baby daddy!


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Apr 14, 2009)

Ok thank you


----------



## mscocoface (Apr 14, 2009)

crlsweetie912 said:


> OMG 40-50% off Whipped Gelly....I only have one jar left....and My *Pretty Ricky *teenager done got hold of my Cocasta for his "waves"......and cheaper shipping......
> I NEED this SALE!!!!


 

Pretty Ricky!!!!!!

Ya'll have me over here crying!!!


----------



## AllieCat0817 (Apr 14, 2009)

Yall think the sale will really be on & the store open at midnight? Cuz I will truly get up out my bed at 12 to order. But I'll be mad if I do & it aint open till like 8am! ????


----------



## Eisani (Apr 14, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Dag why you gotta bold it and put it in red?


Cuz I wanted to make sure urbody saw that mess lol.


*fabulosity* said:


> Hey punkin!! I got you for some green tea butter..  what else you thinking about ... Happy Bday.. now I gotta stay up til midnight!!!!


Hey girl. Thanks! I'm not really thinking about anything else, maybe more whipped gelly but that's seriously it. Oh, and I'm kinda salty w/Mr. S tonight


----------



## natstar (Apr 14, 2009)

What does the whipped jelly smell like?


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Apr 14, 2009)

natstar said:


> What does the whipped jelly smell like?


 It's a light sweet smell.  Not harsh or heavy...


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Apr 14, 2009)

Between this sale and the NYX deal (please consult the Make-Up Forum), I'm going to be straight-up BROKE!!!!!!!!! 


....and I live in the D.C./MD area, so she's saying that shipping will be discounted or free. 

_Lawd ha' mercy!!! _

*SP fanning herself*


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Apr 14, 2009)

Serenity_Peace said:


> Between this sale and the NYX deal (please consult the Make-Up Forum), I'm going to be straight-up BROKE!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ....and I live in the D.C./MD area, so she's saying that shipping will be discounted or free.
> ...


 I was just thinking the same thing!


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 14, 2009)

Oh shoot I forgot about the shipping deal too!


----------



## msdevo (Apr 14, 2009)

Gee thanks. I just ordered the 1st set.  I NEVER go into the makeup forum. If I can't pay my rent next month I am gonna blame you



Serenity_Peace said:


> Between this sale and *the NYX dea*l (please consult the Make-Up Forum), I'm going to be straight-up BROKE!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ....and I live in the D.C./MD area, so she's saying that shipping will be discounted or free.
> ...


----------



## The Princess (Apr 14, 2009)

Allright, yall got me in here at 11:48 close to midnight.

 Yall bet not get all the Vatika Frosting.


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Apr 14, 2009)

I know Im waiting too I hope she opens it at 12 so I can get offline lol


----------



## msdevo (Apr 14, 2009)

Im set. I still have 2 jars that I ordered in January taking up space in the fridge. BUT.....a few more wont hurt.


The Princess said:


> Allright, yall got me in here at 11:48 close to midnight.
> 
> Yall bet not get all the Vatika Frosting.


----------



## mscocoface (Apr 15, 2009)

Anyone getting in yet?!


----------



## empressri (Apr 15, 2009)

err i dont see the sale yet...


----------



## cutiebe2 (Apr 15, 2009)

yeah im waiting...the prices aren't going down!!!


----------



## msdevo (Apr 15, 2009)

Nothing yet


----------



## mscocoface (Apr 15, 2009)

Me neither. She doesn't have any regular hours does she?


----------



## empressri (Apr 15, 2009)

NOT FAIR. i made poppa and stepdaughter wait to get chicken wings so i could shop the sale. everyone is hungry


----------



## The Princess (Apr 15, 2009)

We all got issues, I know the truth hurts, but we are.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Apr 15, 2009)

Me neither and the page is taking a while to load.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Apr 15, 2009)

The Princess said:


> We all got issues, I know the truth hurts, but we are.


right!!! Ova here not feeding hungry children! Empresri feed that child

I'm not as bad....i'm just not writing my term paper that is due on Monday


----------



## empressri (Apr 15, 2009)

this woman has no shame


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Apr 15, 2009)

empressri said:


> NOT FAIR. i made poppa and stepdaughter wait to get chicken wings so i could shop the sale. everyone is hungry



 That's just wrong. hahahaha


----------



## empressri (Apr 15, 2009)

can someone see if BJ is online?


----------



## cutiebe2 (Apr 15, 2009)

empressri said:


> this woman has no shame


you or BJ

BJ might get a big e-mob if she don't start putting out some discounts


----------



## msdevo (Apr 15, 2009)

Need sleep...must buy Hairveda...need sleep...must buy Hairveda


----------



## mscocoface (Apr 15, 2009)

It is 9:00 for me on the west coast and I am getting anxious here.  Anyone heard from BJ? 

I am in need of some jelly with a quickness.  Ran out two weeks ago.


----------



## mscocoface (Apr 15, 2009)

msdevo said:


> Need sleep...must buy Hairveda...need sleep...must buy Hairveda


 
 Too much!


----------



## The Princess (Apr 15, 2009)

Yall I gotta go to sleep, I have to get up at 5 anyway for work. But yall greedy people  will have everything sold out by the crack of dawn.


----------



## empressri (Apr 15, 2009)

omg folks about to fuss me out!!!!erplexed


----------



## mscocoface (Apr 15, 2009)

I am going to use the comment my son uses when I have said or done something he totally does not understand.........I Got Nuthin!

Any of you ladies getting anything?


----------



## cutiebe2 (Apr 15, 2009)

do you think she forgot about us?


----------



## msdevo (Apr 15, 2009)

I will try to save you some



The Princess said:


> Yall I gotta go to sleep, I have to get up at 5 anyway for work. But yall greedy people  will have everything sold out by the crack of dawn.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Apr 15, 2009)

msdevo said:


> Need sleep...must buy Hairveda...need sleep...must buy Hairveda



LOL You and me both. I only want one thing.... and the sale isn't on yet. *sigh*


----------



## mscocoface (Apr 15, 2009)

Empressri I am getting concerned for your safety girl. Go feed the masses hon.


----------



## msdevo (Apr 15, 2009)

Im good if I get to bed by 1am EST.  BJ has 45 minutes to hook me up.


mscocoface said:


> Too much!


----------



## The Princess (Apr 15, 2009)

msdevo said:


> I will *try* to save you some


 

erplexed
I believe it when I see it.....


----------



## msdevo (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey now I can't speak for the other ladies. lol


The Princess said:


> erplexed
> I believe it when I see it.....


----------



## *fabulosity* (Apr 15, 2009)

How'd I know this thread would be full of junkies like myself trying to get a fix..and don't need nuthin!!


----------



## msdevo (Apr 15, 2009)

I want 1 of everything lol


ILuvsmuhgrass said:


> LOL You and me both. I only want one thing.... and the sale isn't on yet. *sigh*


----------



## mscocoface (Apr 15, 2009)

Did she mean April 15th West Coast time?!


----------



## The Princess (Apr 15, 2009)

Allright im out... yall save me some vatika frosting..please...Goodnight


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 15, 2009)

msdevo said:


> Im good if I get to bed by 1am EST. BJ has 45 minutes to hook me up.


 
I'm good at least til 2am.

OT: You listen to your Day26 yet?


----------



## msdevo (Apr 15, 2009)

Yeah, its pretty good. Not as good as the 1st though. Their voices seem to have grown . I really like the slow cuts on there


Shay72 said:


> I'm good at least til 2am.
> 
> OT: *You listen to your Day26 yet?*


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 15, 2009)

msdevo said:


> Yeah, its pretty good. Not as good as the 1st though. Their voices seem to have grown . I really like the slow cuts on there


 
I'm multitasking and downloading it now.


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Apr 15, 2009)

Well Im bout to go to bed. I guess its a sign telling me I dont need nothing else lol


----------



## mscocoface (Apr 15, 2009)

I think I am going to check out also.  I fear that this will open around 8:00 am EST and that is waaay to early in the am for me on the west coast.  So I will miss out again.


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 15, 2009)

...


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 15, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> ...


 
I know, right?


----------



## MonaLisa (Apr 15, 2009)

^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## empressri (Apr 15, 2009)

dang we ate and came back and still the same thing...


----------



## SweetD (Apr 15, 2009)

Springsale link is up but still not ready.


----------



## MonaLisa (Apr 15, 2009)

*turns on mp3 player...Trey Songz....*

*y'all can listen too while waiting....

"Can't Help But Wait"

[Intro:]
I can’t help but wait…
Oh I, can’t help but wait…
Check it out

[Verse 1:]
I see you, you're with him - he ain’t right but you don’t trip
You stand by, while he lies - then turn right 'round and forgive
I can’t take to see your face, with those tears run down your cheeks
But what can I do - I gotta stay true
'cause deep down I’m still a G

[Bridge:]
And I don’t wanna come between you and your man
Even though I know I treat you better than he can

[Hook:]
Girl I can’t help but wait
Til’ you get that with him, it don’t change
Can’t help but wait
Til’ you see that wit me it ain’t the same
Can’t help but wait
Til’ you, see you, for what you really are
Baby girl you are a star
And I can’t help but wait

[Verse 2:]
Listen, it ain’t fresh to just let him call the shots
You’re a queen, you should be, getting all that someone’s got
You should be rocking the latest in purses, bracelets, and watches, your worth
Much more than an occasional "I love you"
I’m thinking of you

[Bridge]

[Hook]

[Brakedown:]
Get it together - you can do better
Seeing’s believing
And I see what you need so
I’m gone play my position
Let you catch what you’ve been missing
I’m calling out, girl 'cause I can’t help but wait

[Hook 2x]

[Outro:]
Oh - can’t help but wait, babe
No-no-no-no-no-no
I can’t help but wait
Oh-oh-oh, can’t help but wait
No, no, no


----------



## winona (Apr 15, 2009)

BillyJay said:


> Thanks for the reviews Poka!!
> Thank you all for trusting me with your hair!



Okay so I am at the butt crack of dawn trying to order.  When do you open up for the sale?? I just got try your products before all these greedy women buy them up LOL


----------



## MizzBrown (Apr 15, 2009)

^^^No you didnt turn on your MP3 for the rest of us to "listen" to! 

Yall crack me up!!!


----------



## winona (Apr 15, 2009)

*HELP*

The big spring sale is up but it is not allowing me to order with sale prices.  Am I doing something wrong?
Okay I am going to bed but I will be up extra early to ensure I get the products I want.  PJism is worst than crack.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: HELP*



winona said:


> The big spring sale is up but it is not allowing me to order with sale prices. Am I doing something wrong?
> Okay I am going to bed but I will be up extra early to ensure I get the products I want. PJism is worst than crack.


 You hve to click the link at the bottom left of the page.  It will take you to the sale page w/ prices....


----------



## msdevo (Apr 15, 2009)

My order is placed!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dommo (Apr 15, 2009)

I thought everything was going to be on sale...i wanted that [email protected] conditioner


----------



## cutenss (Apr 15, 2009)

I placed my order.  Love the frosting!


----------



## natstar (Apr 15, 2009)

I just ordered my staples and Im trying out the frosting-can't wait!


----------



## The Princess (Apr 15, 2009)

Yes...I placed my order and was able to get my Vatika Frosting....


----------



## theislandoll (Apr 15, 2009)

ordered my stuff. yayyyy!


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Apr 15, 2009)

Lawd, I went to bed and totally forgot!! I'm supposed to be in the shower getting ready for work, but no - I'm online ordering HairVeda... 

She messed me up with this: *END OF VATIKA FROSTING SEASON!* *
**We will not restock this product until Late September.
* 
I've started adding it to my DC, using it more often for sealing, etc. So I had to get 4.* *


----------



## Coolata (Apr 15, 2009)

Just finished my order.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 15, 2009)

Cassandra1975 said:


> Lawd, I went to bed and totally forgot!! I'm supposed to be in the shower getting ready for work, but no - I'm online ordering HairVeda...
> 
> She messed me up with this: *END OF VATIKA FROSTING SEASON!* *
> **We will not restock this product until Late September.*
> ...


 
Girl she messed me up with that one too. I had to get 5.  Hopefully I'm set cuz I got two in the fridge and one currently open.  My plan is not to run out.  Gotta go get ready for work.


----------



## winona (Apr 15, 2009)

1	SitriNillah Deep Conditioner

1	Moist Condition 24/7	

4	Vatika Frosting

4	Whipped Gelly

1	Herbal Green Tea Butter

1	Almond Glaze

Why I bought so much I have no clue...Maybe it was bc I stayed up to the butt crack of dawn to make my order (the anticipation got ahold of me) That is my story and I am sticking to it. I just hope I dont end up on the swap board.
After reading some more reviews I went back and ordered 2 more frostings (2 on first order and then 2 more).  Anyway I have called and sent to emails seeing if I can combined those orders for less shipping costs.  I hope she gets back to me b4 it is too late


----------



## KPH (Apr 15, 2009)

*i placed my order this morning*


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Apr 15, 2009)

winona said:


> 1    SitriNillah Deep Conditioner
> 
> 1    Moist Condition 24/7
> 
> ...


She will combine them for you.   The sale at thanksgiving, I had a problem ordering one of the products (site was having issues). So I ordered it in a separate order and then emailed her. She combined it and the extra shipping cost was refunded to my Paypal account.


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Apr 15, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Girl she messed me up with that one too. I had to get 5. Hopefully I'm set cuz I got two in the fridge and one currently open. My plan is not to run out. Gotta go get ready for work.


 OK, well then I don't feel so bad with my "panic" response. I was like, "what the???" Since when does Vatika have a season?????? 



KPH said:


> *i placed my order this morning*


 I am glad you got your order in! You had me cracking up yesterday!


----------



## KPH (Apr 15, 2009)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Girl, I was nervous.  My computer at home is janky (my 13 y/o got online from home this a.m.) and I couldn't get to the website from work.  I thought I was going to have to post a please help me thread to get some products.  GOD IS GOOD.


CoCasta Shikakai Hair Oil
Item# SPRING	$6.50 USD	2	$13.00 USD
Herbal Green Tea Butter
Item# SPRING	$4.50 USD	1	$4.50 USD
Almond Glaze
Item# SPRING	$4.99 USD	1	$4.99 USD


----------



## nicki6 (Apr 15, 2009)

Well...the ONE thing I wanted (Hydrasoft Spritz) isn't even in stock


----------



## asummertyme (Apr 15, 2009)

Havent placed an order as of yet, hopefully I will stil have time to do it this afternoon..


----------



## Eisani (Apr 15, 2009)

Mm mmm mmm  

For shame!


----------



## winona (Apr 15, 2009)

Cassandra1975 said:


> She will combine them for you.   The sale at thanksgiving, I had a problem ordering one of the products (site was having issues). So I ordered it in a separate order and then emailed her. She combined it and the extra shipping cost was refunded to my Paypal account.



Thank God!  I just couldnt help myself.  All the ingredients my hair loves.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Apr 15, 2009)

I got two bottles of Cocosta Oil (love that stuff) and a bottle of the whipped clouds to try. I accidently sent it to my house! I usually have these things sent to school so I don't have my mom hounding me about my semi-PJ habit...oh well


----------



## Eisani (Apr 15, 2009)

This is an e-mail from my sis this morning.  @ the bolded 

I bought some stuff this morning but it wasn't on sale. She only had one page of stuff on sale and it wasn't anything that I would want. She was out of the 3 in 1 whipped conditioner that I wanted so I got the protien conditioner and some other moisture pro conditioner which I'm sure I can use one of them as a daily conditioner. I still want to buy some hair growth shampoo from roundbrushhair.com. But I'm glad I finally ordered that protien stuff cause that helped by hair so much with the breakage I was having and it helped it grow. Right now my hair is at a stand still on the growing. I know I need my ends trimmed again so maybe that's why. Anyways for all 3 products I got was only like $28 with the shipping. I can't wait for it to come in *I hope I don't get addicted to buying up a bunch of hair products like you, haha.  
*


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Apr 15, 2009)

Eisani said:


> Mm mmm mmm
> 
> For shame!


What?


----------



## Supergirl (Apr 15, 2009)

I got my order in early this morning (trying to beat summa y'all ).


----------



## Vshanell (Apr 15, 2009)

BJ is great with her already affordable prices, cheaper shipping, and great sales.  

Trying to decide weather to get cocasta or not.  I don't know how you guys use up so much stuff!!  I still got stuff from my first order that I placed over a year ago!  I haven't touched my full size bottle of Vatika because I'm still working on the first one (the small size) that I had before I made this thread.


----------



## Eisani (Apr 15, 2009)

Pokahontas said:


> BJ is great with her already affordable prices, cheaper shipping, and great sales.
> 
> Trying to decide weather to get cocasta or not. I don't know how you guys use up so much stuff!! I still got stuff from my first order that I placed over a year ago!* I haven't touched my full size bottle of Vatika* because I'm still working on the first one (the small size) that I had before I made this thread.


 I still have mine from last spring lol. I haven't had to place an order since November, but if I had money this week, I'd find SOMETHING to buy lol. 

OT: I'm narrowing down my field of products so I may be selling more stuff soon. Getting ready to move into a smaller place and I'll have NO room for all this crap!


----------



## AllieCat0817 (Apr 15, 2009)

I wanted Whipped Cream... out of stock.
I haven't tried any of her products yet... so uh, I ordered pretty much one of everything, and two of some things.  UGH!


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Apr 15, 2009)

I got my whipped gelly but I wanted to try vatika frosting but yall beat me to it and its sold out. Well I hope the gelly works good on my hair


----------



## BostonMaria (Apr 15, 2009)

unique4lyfe33 said:


> I got my whipped gelly but I wanted to try vatika frosting but yall beat me to it and its sold out. Well I hope the gelly works good on my hair



The vatika frosting sold out already?!!! WTF

Eisani, get your butt in here! I know it was you!


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Apr 15, 2009)

BostonMaria said:


> The vatika frosting sold out already?!!! WTF
> 
> Eisani, get your butt in here! I know it was you!


Um...well...I did order 4 VF's...and somebody else got 5. But that's all I know about. So I don't know who got the rest.


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Apr 15, 2009)

Now the vatika frosting is not saying sold out, so I guess she still has some. But I already bout 3 whipped gellies so im good. 

ok I broke down and ordered the vatika frosting lmao I couldnt help it.


----------



## Toy (Apr 15, 2009)

I Had to get in on the sale I bought 2 jars of the whipped Clouds,never used before.


----------



## Eisani (Apr 15, 2009)

BostonMaria said:


> The vatika frosting sold out already?!!! WTF
> 
> Eisani, get your butt in here! I know it was you!


  Not me, mami! Just got back from vacation and I is a brokeded ***** right about now  Just keep your eyes open, you know some of these hoarders are gonna be posting stuff to sell soon enough.

ETA: oops, forgot where I was. Can't curse


----------



## MonaLisa (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: HELP*



crlsweetie912 said:


> You hve to click the link at the bottom left of the page. It will take you to the sale page w/ prices....


 
_*Wanted to thank you for this...*_

*I was going on very little sleep and even after you said this...I was still in "challenged" mode...*

*then I looked up...*

*and was like...ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh....*

*I had the Vatika F...but I put it back...I still have a jar in the fridge I haven't even touched yet.*

*Had to make sure I got my whip, green tea butter and a cocosta oil (did this around 6 ish a.m. this morning before work).*

*_waiting for conditioner sale_ *


----------



## MonaLisa (Apr 15, 2009)

toy said:


> I Had to get in on the sale I bought 2 jars of the whipped Clouds,never used before.


 

_*Please share your feedback after you've used for a minute...*_

*off topic - did you get the qvc free shipping email?*


----------



## metalkitty (Apr 15, 2009)

The vatika is back in stock, just ordered mine along with cocasta oil a half hour ago!


----------



## beans4reezy (Apr 15, 2009)

Just ordered two bottles of that Cocasta oil! That stuff is the truth!


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 15, 2009)

Seriously it was such a whirlwind this morning I don't remember everything I ordered and what the total was.  I need to check my e-mail. I don't need to buy anymore Hairveda for the rest of the year. Well I do want to try out the new Hydrasoft Spritz when she puts that out but that's it.


----------



## AllieCat0817 (Apr 15, 2009)

I want to try the whipped cream and amala deep cleansing shampoo (I did buy the rinse).  I bought almost everything else at 7 this morning.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Apr 15, 2009)

Eisani said:


> I still have mine from last spring lol. I haven't had to place an order since November, but if I had money this week, I'd find SOMETHING to buy lol.
> 
> OT: I'm narrowing down my field of products so I may be selling more stuff soon. Getting ready to move into a smaller place and I'll have NO room for all this crap!


 
Can you send up the Bat signal when you start selling stuff....



unique4lyfe33 said:


> I got my whipped gelly but I wanted to try vatika frosting but yall beat me to it and its sold out. Well I hope the gelly works good on my hair


 
Whipped gelly is AMAZING.  I love it



unique4lyfe33 said:


> Now the vatika frosting is not saying sold out, so I guess she still has some. But I already bout 3 whipped gellies so im good.
> 
> *ok I broke down and ordered the vatika frosting lmao I couldnt help it*.


 
Junkie!  



MonaLisa said:


> _*Wanted to thank you for this...*_
> 
> *I was going on very little sleep and even after you said this...I was still in "challenged" mode...*
> 
> ...


 
Ask me what the hale I was doing up then.  I couldn't sleep for nothing last night.



Shay72 said:


> Seriously it was such a whirlwind this morning I don't remember everything I ordered and what the total was. I need to check my e-mail. I don't need to buy anymore Hairveda for the rest of the year. Well I do want to try out the new Hydrasoft Spritz when she puts that out but that's it.


 
You don't need to order NAIR OTHER PRODUCT!!!!


----------



## Eisani (Apr 15, 2009)

Wait, I'm slow! Good to see you Crlsweetie ! I'll send up a smoke signal when I get to selling


----------



## MonaLisa (Apr 15, 2009)

Eisani said:


> Wait, I'm slow! Good to see you Crlsweetie ! I'll send up a smoke signal when I get to selling


 

_I ain't wanna say nuttin..._

_but I am..._



_*watching exchange board/hand on mouse*_


----------



## Toy (Apr 15, 2009)

MonaLisa said:


> _*Please share your feedback after you've used for a minute...*_
> 
> *off topic - did you get the qvc free shipping email?*


 

I sure will give a review cant wait to try it .

I did receive the email,i already had a order already in good looking out.


----------



## Libra08 (Apr 16, 2009)

cutiebe2 said:


> I got two bottles of Cocosta Oil (love that stuff) and a bottle of the whipped clouds to try. I accidently sent it to my house! I usually have these things sent to school so I don't have my mom hounding me about my semi-PJ habit...oh well



LOL the same thing happened to me! I had to IM hairveda and ask her to ship it to my school address. I'm so excited to try hairveda, although I only bought the vatika frosting and the whipped cream.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 16, 2009)

i love hairveda but i already have everything except the protein duo. it seems my products will last me for a while. i almost forgot i had 3 full jars of vatika and a full bottle of cocasta and avosoya. thats not including the almond glaze and conditioners.


----------



## babs19 (Apr 17, 2009)

i just got my order from hairveda im going crazy right now!!! OMG!! the smell is like a candy factory lol i bought whipped gelly, moist condtion 24/7, cocasta oil, vatika frosting, ashaomega scalp booster, whipped cream and the stirinillah deep conditioner. this came to a whole lot due to shipping and i live in the uk i should have just bought everything lol


----------



## msdevo (Apr 17, 2009)

The whipped clouds is my new love. I use it when on my cornrows under my wigs and when I take them out my hair feels so soft. Its not heavy or greasy at all.


----------



## beans4reezy (Apr 17, 2009)

msdevo said:


> The whipped clouds is my new love. I use it when on my cornrows under my wigs and when I take them out my hair feels so soft. Its not heavy or greasy at all.


 
Off topic, but nice progress with your hair growing!


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Apr 17, 2009)

babs19 said:


> i just got my order from hairveda im going crazy right now!!! OMG!! the smell is like a candy factory lol i bought whipped gelly, moist condtion 24/7, cocasta oil, vatika frosting, ashaomega scalp booster, whipped cream and the stirinillah deep conditioner. this came to a whole lot due to shipping and i live in the uk i should have just bought everything lol


 
When did you order?


----------



## msdevo (Apr 17, 2009)

Thank you!!  I'm triyng 


beans4reezy said:


> Off topic, but nice progress with your hair growing!


----------



## cocoagirl (Apr 17, 2009)

i broke down eaaaarly this morning and bought the Whipped Gelly and the Green Tea butter so hopefully I like both..wanted to try the Vatika... but you know how y'all do, lol


----------



## jaded_faerie (Apr 18, 2009)

My order from 3 months ago is done, done, done! I used the last of everything except vatika frosting and moist con last night.  I will be ordering sometime next week, but have no idea what exactly(of course my staple poo and con).  

Whipped clouds sounds interesting....


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Apr 18, 2009)

I got the SheaAloe, Cocasta Oil, and whipped baggy cream this week. Two of the three are a winner, I'm not too crazy about the SheaAloe, I thought it would have been a creamy consistency.  I love the smells of all of them.  I'm going to keep working with the SheaAloe and figure out what I want to try next.  So far, I'm pleased!!


----------



## AllieCat0817 (Apr 18, 2009)

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> I got the SheaAloe, Cocasta Oil, and whipped baggy cream this week. Two of the three are a winner, I'm not too crazy about the SheaAloe, I thought it would have been a creamy consistency.  I love the smells of all of them.  I'm going to keep working with the SheaAloe and figure out what I want to try next.  So far, I'm pleased!!



Wha???  Whipped Cream was out of stock when I ordered.  UGH!


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 18, 2009)

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> I got the SheaAloe, Cocasta Oil, and whipped baggy cream this week. Two of the three are a winner, I'm not too crazy about the SheaAloe, I thought it would have been a creamy consistency. I love the smells of all of them. I'm going to keep working with the SheaAloe and figure out what I want to try next. So far, I'm pleased!!


 
I know you want to keep working with Shealoe.  If it does not work for you hair it is an excellent skin moisturizer.  My skin is extremely dry and it works for me.

Did ya'll see she plans to introduce bath & body products in the fall? I'm so there.  I've been using Shescentit & Jasmine's products but of course I can add Hairveda to the mix even more( I use avosoya as a body oil in addition to shealoe as a moisturizer). My skin is special and it requires natural products.


----------



## Eisani (Apr 18, 2009)

She had bath and body products before (like '07) but I don't think she was happy with the formulations. Hopefully this time will be sweeter. Whatever happened to the type 4 butter/Dulcis Creme????


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 18, 2009)

Eisani said:


> She had bath and body products before (like '07) but I don't think she was happy with the formulations. Hopefully this time will be sweeter. Whatever happened to the type 4 butter/Dulcis Creme????


 
I think she is still not happy with it so she is still working on it. 

I just saw that the new version of hydrasoft should be ready late summer.  Good thing I just ordered Juices & Berries from Oyin to help me out.  I'm not loving the current version of hydra anyway.  I'm using it as a detangler vs a moisturizer.


----------



## rainbowknots (Apr 18, 2009)

i just checked her site and the hydrasoft spritz is no longer listed! Is this product being discontinued???


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 18, 2009)

blaqphoenix said:


> i just checked her site and the hydrasoft spritz is no longer listed! Is this product being discontinued???


 
Reformulated.  She said it will be ready late summer.  So I guess she will no longer sell the old version.


----------



## rainbowknots (Apr 18, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Reformulated. She said it will be ready late summer. So I guess she will no longer sell the old version.


 
awe man...that sux..., i need another spritz to hold me until her new product comes out...


----------



## *fabulosity* (Apr 22, 2009)

anybody rec'd their products from this yet???


----------



## AllieCat0817 (Apr 22, 2009)

Naw.  I swear I'm not expecting ANYTHING for weeks.  Just have my expectations set.


----------



## Toy (Apr 22, 2009)

I have not received anything not expecting anything for about 2 wks.


----------



## MonaLisa (Apr 22, 2009)

I don't see it on the site at the moment...but during the time of the sale...it definitely stated a timeline window for processing and it definitely was in the WEEKS range...not days...

so my expectation was to wait for _weeks_ and I knew that when placing the order.

Luckily my order was not a conditioner re-up...so I'm good..


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Apr 22, 2009)

Yea I wasnt planning on receiving my order for about like 3 wks, and thats when Im taking theses braids out, so its good


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 22, 2009)

Sad thing is I forgot I ordered for a minute but yeah I'm not expecting anything until end of this month beginning of next.


----------



## MonaLisa (Apr 22, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> *Sad thing is I forgot I ordered for a minute* but yeah I'm not expecting anything until end of this month beginning of next.


 

_*Dang girl...*_ 



_*sending you over to Eisani's to take a time out...*_


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 22, 2009)

MonaLisa said:


> _*Dang girl...*_
> 
> 
> 
> _*sending you over to Eisani's to take a time out...*_


 I posted in the cowash challenge thread that I'm putting myself on conditioner restriction.  I told Eisani she inspired this new development.  I need help !


----------



## empressri (Apr 22, 2009)

i ordered a ton of stuff, didn't ship yet though.

i just oiled my hair with the vatika frosting, man oh MAN!!! i know it's gonna be so soft in the morning.


----------



## cocoagirl (Apr 28, 2009)

ok thought it was just me, I was like where my ish at...i'm an impatient online expecter...


----------



## Eisani (Apr 28, 2009)

MonaLisa said:


> _*Dang girl...*_
> 
> 
> 
> _*sending you over to Eisani's to take a time out...*_


 


Shay72 said:


> I posted in the cowash challenge thread that I'm putting myself on conditioner restriction. I told Eisani she inspired this new development. I need help !


 Y'all gon' stop talking about me like I'm not here


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Apr 28, 2009)

Eisani said:


> Y'all gon' stop talking about me like I'm not here


 Not the bat!!  
Y'all betta leave Eisani alone...


----------



## Eisani (Apr 28, 2009)

Cassandra1975 said:


> Not the bat!!
> Y'all betta leave Eisani alone...


 Unh unh, don't tell 'em nothin...they think this mess is easy. It ain't. I've relapsed, twice. Or thrice.


----------



## asummertyme (Apr 28, 2009)

Eisani said:


> Y'all gon' stop talking about me like I'm not here


OMGosh girl...OT but i am loving those earrings!! I might have to ask u where u got them..I cant find stuff like that out here where Ilive....those are hot!


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 28, 2009)

Eisani said:


> Y'all gon' stop talking about me like I'm not here


 
At least you're still trying.  I'm not.  I've given up.  The new thing I'm trying is to only buy things on payday.  Like that really helps .  I bought something yesterday and payday is Friday.


----------



## tbaby_8 (Apr 28, 2009)

I think I remember seeing something on the site that she had a family emergency, but she was still going to send the stuff out, but the site did say weeks.


----------



## Eisani (Apr 28, 2009)

asummertyme said:


> OMGosh girl...OT but i am loving those earrings!! I might have to ask u where u got them..I cant find stuff like that out here where Ilive....those are hot!


 Thanks! I'll send you a PM.


Shay72 said:


> At least you're still trying. I'm not. I've given up. The new thing I'm trying is to only buy things on payday. Like that really helps . I bought something yesterday and payday is Friday.


 Everyday is a new day. It's like a 12-step program. I tried that whole pay day thing once. Yeah, didn't work.


----------



## Toy (Apr 28, 2009)

I got a Shipping Notice on sunday about my Products Going out.


----------



## Charz (Apr 28, 2009)

toy said:


> I got a Shipping Notice on sunday about my Products Going out.



When did you order?


----------



## Toy (Apr 28, 2009)

I ordered during this Last sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 28, 2009)

Okay:  I ordered items from SheScentIt and Hairveda exactly One Nano Computer Click from each other.  

I got my SheScentIt items over a week ago and have not seen my stuff from Hairveda (first time ordering from Hairveda).  Still waiting................


----------



## MonaLisa (Apr 28, 2009)

toy said:


> I got a Shipping Notice on sunday about my Products Going out.


 

_*Same here....*_


----------



## Toy (Apr 28, 2009)

Mona,Have u received any other information from the post ofc i keep checking and the site has not been updated i need my hairveda fix please tell a sista u heard something.


----------



## BostonMaria (Apr 28, 2009)

Eisani said:


> Unh unh, don't tell 'em nothin...they think this mess is easy. It ain't. I've relapsed, twice. Or thrice.



Umm Eisani, aren't you on a No Buy Till Dec 09 challenge or something? 

BTW is BJ still selling those gallons of conditioner? Because I didn't like the Moist Condition Pro but my hair fell in love with the Moist Condition 24/7. Let me know if you wanna sell me one of your bottles  

Love the new signature, your hair looks great!


----------



## BostonMaria (Apr 28, 2009)

toy said:


> I ordered during this Last sale.



If anyone bought Hairveda products during the sale I'd give it a few more days before getting your stuff.  Back in Nov when she had that Black Friday sale it took about 4-5 weeks for me to get my products. 

So now I just buy from her when she doesn't have a sale going on. Or I place a large order and just expect it to come within a month or more.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 28, 2009)

im going to deep condition overnight tonight with the sitrinilla mixed with coconut oil. i havent used this in a long time and i remember not liking it. but i hope my natural hair will love it. it does have great ingredients.


----------



## empressri (Apr 29, 2009)

my hairveda went out a few days ago.


----------



## Eisani (Apr 29, 2009)

BostonMaria said:


> Umm Eisani, aren't you on a No Buy Till Dec 09 challenge or something?
> 
> BTW is BJ still selling those gallons of conditioner? Because I didn't like the Moist Condition Pro but my hair fell in love with the Moist Condition 24/7. Let me know if you wanna sell me one of your bottles
> 
> Love the new signature, your hair looks great!


 Y'all keep killing me with these random dates. I never said 6 months, I never said December. I'm just trying something new to use up some stuff. As far as the gallons go, try e-mailing her to find out. I know when I got mine they weren't even on the site, but she still sold them. Since I have so much stuff, I've only used about 1/4 of my gallon of 24/7 and I have until November to use the rest . I'll pm you.


----------



## Toy (Apr 29, 2009)

I checked the USPS Site and its in my zipcode YIPEE!!


----------



## Toy (Apr 29, 2009)

I received my order Today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 29, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay: I ordered items from SheScentIt and Hairveda exactly One Nano Computer Click from each other.
> 
> I got my SheScentIt items over a week ago and have not seen my stuff from Hairveda (first time ordering from Hairveda). Still waiting................


 

I got an e-mail today from Hairveda. My order is being processed. YAY!


----------



## AllieCat0817 (Apr 29, 2009)

aw DAMMM for real!??  I ordered like 7am Apr 15... wasnt expecting anything for at least a month.  OOOOOH I"m hype!  Even though I hadnt gotten any emails yet.  For you guys that got your product or notice, did you order Apr 15???  That was the date the sale started.


----------



## Toy (Apr 29, 2009)

I ordered on the Last sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 29, 2009)

AllieCat0817 said:


> aw DAMMM for real!?? I ordered like 7am Apr 15... wasnt expecting anything for at least a month. OOOOOH I"m hype! Even though I hadnt gotten any emails yet. For you guys that got your product or notice, did you order Apr 15??? That was the date the sale started.


 
Yes, it was around the 15th.  More like April 17th.


----------



## Smiley79 (Apr 29, 2009)

I still want to try these Hairveda products...i'm so curious.  I can't believe how long this post is....I am not gonna read all these posts, lol.  Which of the Hairveda products are the faves?


----------



## AllieCat0817 (Apr 29, 2009)

Now Ima be stalkin my email EXTRA bad for a notification.


----------



## Prose Princess (Apr 29, 2009)

Used my Vatika Frosting for my rollerset for the first time in a loooong time the other day because my house was burning up and it was liquid.  Gave my hair some serious bling!


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Apr 29, 2009)

I got an e-mail from Hairveda that my order is being processed! I was expecting it to get it around this time lol


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 29, 2009)

Got my e-mail today!


----------



## chebaby (Apr 29, 2009)

im now in love with the sitrinilla. my relaxed hair hated it and i used it several times. it made my hair feel hard most times and other times it just did nothing.
my natural hair loves it though. i deep conditioned with it today and my hair was soooooo soft. then i sealed in my kbb hair milk with the vatika frosting(now that its melted) and my hair is still so soft. i will be ordering more next month. but since i have a twa its good because this 8oz jar will last me a long time. shoot i had a 2 oz sample of miss jessies deep conditioner and i used it like 6 times already.


----------



## Eisani (Apr 29, 2009)

^^^Mmm hmm, I see that SitriNillah wore you down...


----------



## chebaby (Apr 29, 2009)

^^^^yea it did. because i was so about to sale it lmao. but  it works so well. my hair still feels nice, infact i just took my hand out my hair to type this lol.


----------



## MonaLisa (Apr 29, 2009)

toy said:


> Mona,Have u received any other information from the post ofc i keep checking and the site has not been updated i need my hairveda fix please tell a sista u heard something.


 
 I saw you got your order!

_*the f**** over this way....supposedly attempted to deliver around 9:40 a.m. today. they just couldn't do it yesterday when I was home in the morning typing my thesis out. *_

_*at least I know it's at the post office...I will pick up early Saturday morning..*_

Eisani
*Re: Hairveda products are amazing!!*
Quote:
Originally Posted by *BostonMaria* 


_Umm Eisani, aren't you on a No Buy Till Dec 09 challenge or something? _

_BTW is BJ still selling those gallons of conditioner? Because I didn't like the Moist Condition Pro but my hair fell in love with the Moist Condition 24/7. Let me know if you wanna sell me one of your bottles  _

_Love the new signature, your hair looks great!_

Y'all keep killing me with these random dates. I never said 6 months, I never said December. I'm just trying something new to use up some stuff. As far as the gallons go, try e-mailing her to find out. I know when I got mine they weren't even on the site, but she still sold them. Since I have so much stuff,* I've only used about 1/4 of my gallon of 24/7 and I have until November to use the rest . I'll pm you.* 



_*nothing was even said to me about this...I know somebody heard me say I'ma need to reup on salon size by years end...I knows it..*_


----------



## *fabulosity* (Apr 29, 2009)

Still nothing over here.. Im last on everybody's list!!!


----------



## Toy (Apr 29, 2009)

Yeah, today was a good day Mona,Atleast you know its there waiting for you.


----------



## MonaLisa (Apr 29, 2009)

*fabulosity* said:


> Still nothing over here.. Im last on everybody's list!!!


 

_*Neva dat*_ 

_Don't be hair product salty actin..._


----------



## MonaLisa (Apr 29, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay: I ordered items from SheScentIt and Hairveda exactly One Nano Computer Click from each other.
> 
> *I got my SheScentIt items over a week ago and have not seen my stuff from Hairveda (first time ordering from Hairveda).* Still waiting................


 

_*Not directed at poster...but to the post...cause I keep seeing this sentiment/posting come up around sale time...*_

_*does anyone think that it's possible...just...maybe....Hairveda is handling more orders during a sale period and overall...than shescentit...and that accounts for the differential in turnaround time...*_

_*not going to add that it was posted that there would be a potential wait for products...*_

_*...if you can't handle the wait...it probably would be better to seek out an alternative..just sayin...*_

_*if you want da shiznit hairveda....u may have to wait....that's the dilly...*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 29, 2009)

MonaLisa said:


> _*Not directed at poster...but to the post...cause I keep seeing this sentiment/posting come up around sale time...*_
> 
> _*does anyone think that it's possible...just...maybe....Hairveda is handling more orders during a sale period and overall...than shescentit...and that accounts for the differential in turnaround time...*_
> 
> ...


 
Thanks alot.  It was my very first time ordering from this Company. Naturally, I was concerned because the $ had been taken out of my Account. Now that I know what happens around their Sale time, I will be more cognizant of that.  

However, I did recieve an e-mail from them today letting me know that my order has been processed.  So everything is good.  Thanks again.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Apr 29, 2009)

Ohh, yall gettin stuff....


----------



## Loves Harmony (Apr 30, 2009)

I rec my order yesterday morning yayayayay!


----------



## Eisani (Apr 30, 2009)

MonaLisa said:


> Eisani
> *Re: Hairveda products are amazing!!*
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BostonMaria*
> ...


@ the red: perhaps somebody didn't see the post. Somebody ain't coming off the big bottle, just willing to share some, so if the other somebody needs something, somebody needs to holla @ somebody... 


*fabulosity* said:


> Still nothing over here.. *Im last on* *everybody's list*!!!


 HUSH.


----------



## AllieCat0817 (Apr 30, 2009)

Y'all killin me.  No email yet and I ordered at 7am Apr 15...


----------



## Smiley79 (Apr 30, 2009)

I think the Hairveda thread needs to start a PART 2.


----------



## Eisani (Apr 30, 2009)

Smiley79 said:


> I think the Hairveda thread needs to start a PART 2.


 Many have tried. And failed. We're quite comfortable riiiiiiiiiight here...


----------



## Smiley79 (Apr 30, 2009)

Ok! lol. Gottcha'!


----------



## Smiley79 (Apr 30, 2009)

I guess I'll fix myself a drink and make this my weekend project to go through these posts....lol.  I really want to try these products now that I'm deciding to transistion.


----------



## BostonMaria (Apr 30, 2009)

Eisani said:


> Y'all keep killing me with these random dates. I never said 6 months, I never said December. I'm just trying something new to use up some stuff. As far as the gallons go, try e-mailing her to find out. I know when I got mine they weren't even on the site, but she still sold them. Since I have so much stuff, I've only used about 1/4 of my gallon of 24/7 and I have until November to use the rest . I'll pm you.



My bad, I thought you said December 31, 2009 at 11:59pm 

I will PM her and I hope she says yes.

To the ladies complaining about not receiving your drugs products... the last sale she had back in November was crazy and I didn't get my products for 4-5 weeks. Trust me you'll get it.  Maybe it'll be some time in June, but you'll get it LOL  I don't know the behind the scenes but I do know that these women on this forum will go e-gangsta on you if you complain about BJ LOL  Not me, I'm a lover not a fighter.


----------



## so1913 (Apr 30, 2009)

That Cocasta Shikakai hair oil...whew...good stuff right there...


----------



## Eisani (Apr 30, 2009)

We lays down the law  

Disruptors and folks who don't read will be handled real proper-like      

And for the freaky ones :sandm:


----------



## The Princess (Apr 30, 2009)

I got an email, that my order shipped yesterday.


----------



## The Princess (Apr 30, 2009)

Anyone did a hot oil treatment with the Cocasta Shikakai hair oil..If so..how did you do it. Details please. TIA.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 30, 2009)

i deep conditioned again this morning with the sitrinilla conditioner. i wanted to make sure yesterday wasnt a fluke lol. my hair came out so soft. it was done for 2 hours without heat, just a plastic cap. yep, im happy with this stuff.
but i must say my natural hair doesnt seem to be happy with the cocasta oil. it seems my natural hair only like light oils so i use the thicker oils like castor, cocasta and evoo in my conditioner mixes. it still loves the vatika frosting though.


----------



## MonaLisa (Apr 30, 2009)

Eisani said:


> @ the red: perhaps somebody didn't see the post. Somebody ain't coming off the big bottle, just willing to share some, so if the other somebody needs something, somebody needs to holla @ somebody...


 
_*awkward pause_*

_*My bad...*_

*It was the Theraflu talkin...not me...I don't even remember posting that in jealousy..*


----------



## MonaLisa (Apr 30, 2009)

chebaby said:


> i deep conditioned again this morning with the sitrinilla conditioner. i wanted to make sure yesterday wasnt a fluke lol. my hair came out so soft. it was done for 2 hours without heat, just a plastic cap. yep, im happy with this stuff.
> but *i must say my natural hair doesnt seem to be happy with the cocasta oil*. it seems my natural hair only like light oils so i use the thicker oils like castor, cocasta and evoo in my conditioner mixes. it still loves the vatika frosting though.


 

_*alert....alert...._

_potential hair exchange board sale item alert...._

_alert....alert...*_


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Apr 30, 2009)

I got my order today 6! The whipped gelly smells good but OMG the vatika frosting smells good enough to eat! I cant wait to try them out. I already used a lil bit of the whipped gelly on my edges and it made them soft and moisturized! I think these will be staples of mine!


----------



## The Princess (May 1, 2009)

I got my order today......Oh the excitement.


----------



## AllieCat0817 (May 1, 2009)

Heyo I still havent gotten a notification email.  Ordered 7am 4/15.


----------



## KPH (May 1, 2009)

GOT MY ORDER TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AllieCat0817 (May 1, 2009)

Y'all KILLIN ME!


----------



## Shay72 (May 1, 2009)

My stuff is here. Well its over at the condo office and I can't get it until Monday but it is here.  I feel kind of sad because this is my last Hairveda order for the rest of the year except when she comes back out with Hydrasoft.  Oh yeah--bath & body products don't count on this section of the board.


----------



## *fabulosity* (May 1, 2009)

I got mine today.. Vatika frostng smells just like Hydrathermal naturals growth lotion...  I want to go put it on right now...


----------



## metalkitty (May 1, 2009)

AllieCat0817 said:


> Heyo I still havent gotten a notification email.  Ordered 7am 4/15.


I knooow. I ordered around noon on the 15th, I just hope for good news next week. I know it'll be worth the pain though!


----------



## Eisani (May 1, 2009)

*fabulosity* said:


> I got mine today.. Vatika frostng smells just like Hydrathermal naturals growth lotion...  I want to go put it on right now...



Green Tea Butter and urthang? 


@ Monalisa: girl please, as a fellow Aries I know how and when to ignore you and not be offended lol. Blame it on the Th-th-th-th-th-theraflu...


----------



## Loves Harmony (May 1, 2009)

im in love with the green tea butter... It made my new growth so soft.


----------



## cutiebe2 (May 2, 2009)

My package came on Wednesday which was great because I was home from school!! My mother never knew I ordered these things. I am so lucky!!!

The Whipped clouds worked really well on my hair. It maybe one of the few items from Hairveda that work. I think WC and Cocoasta oil are keepers. I have some almond butter that I like for my hairline too...


----------



## mstar (May 2, 2009)

Hey, can anyone give me the correct contact info for Hairveda? I've been using [email protected] (the address on the website), but I've received no response. 

TIA


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (May 2, 2009)

mstar said:


> Hey, can anyone give me the correct contact info for Hairveda? I've been using [email protected] (the address on the website), but I've received no response.
> 
> TIA


 
This is what I used when i spoke to her [email protected]


----------



## MonaLisa (May 2, 2009)

_*Okay...I am at peace now that my Wen and Hairveda products..are safely home, as they should be...

I know they were frightened being alone in a cold ups/post office facility*_


----------



## Charz (May 4, 2009)

I have not received my order yet, even though the site stated that during the sale it would take 10-15 days.


----------



## AllieCat0817 (May 4, 2009)

I think it was 10-15 business days... which is 2-3 weeks.  I haven't gotten my email yet either.  Today is the 13th business day.  We'll see!


----------



## Charz (May 4, 2009)

^ When did you order? I'm just blown because I ordered early in the morning on the first day and other people have been received their products.


----------



## Eisani (May 4, 2009)

MonaLisa said:


> _*Okay...I am at peace now that my Wen and Hairveda products..are safely home, as they should be...*_
> 
> _*I know they were frightened being alone in a cold ups/post office facility*_


 Were the products afraid, or their mommy?

ETA: Why do I need more Whipped Gelly already? What am I gonna do?


----------



## AllieCat0817 (May 4, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> ^ When did you order? I'm just blown because I ordered early in the morning on the first day and other people have been received their products.



7am the first day 4/15.  And yep other folk have gotten theirs..


----------



## beans4reezy (May 4, 2009)

These products take waaaayyy to long to get here. I ordered mine during the spring sale and have yet to receive an email letting me know they are en route. I need to order some more stuff, but I'll wait until I can drop $$$ to buy products for the rest of the year. I DO NOT want to go through this waiting bit again.


----------



## AllieCat0817 (May 4, 2009)

I got my shipping notification email today!  Woohoo!  I placed two separate orders so she refunded me some shipping charges so I'd only pay shipping once.


----------



## MonaLisa (May 4, 2009)

....................


----------



## MonaLisa (May 4, 2009)

Eisani said:


> Were the products afraid, or their mommy?
> 
> ETA: Why do I need more Whipped Gelly already? What am I gonna do?


 

_*Oh hush!*_ 

_*substitute for wg....clear ecostyler gel..._*


----------



## mstar (May 4, 2009)

unique4lyfe33 said:


> This is what I used when i spoke to her [email protected]


Thank you!


----------



## La Colocha (May 5, 2009)

Can someone please tell me what the green tea butter and the amala cream rinse smell like.?


----------



## Cassandra1975 (May 5, 2009)

Got my shipping notice email yesterday.


----------



## Shay72 (May 5, 2009)

So I opened my box yesterday and had forgotten how much vatika I had ordered.  Yeah, there really is no need to order any more Hairveda for the rest of the year. Well when hydra comes back out I will order that. I also feel like I need to order some green tea herbal butter because it is the only product I do not own.


----------



## MonaLisa (May 5, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> So I opened my box yesterday and had forgotten how much vatika I had ordered. Yeah, there really is no need to order any more Hairveda for the rest of the year. *Well when hydra comes back out I will order that. I also feel like I need to order some green tea herbal butter because it is the only product I do not own*.


 

*I was fixin ta say....*


----------



## chebaby (May 5, 2009)

i forgot tell post that my sitrinilla went bad. i had it for a while before i use it so i guess thats why. i notice when i first used it that the smell had change but i didnt pay it any mind. i had used it twice before i realized it was bad. there was mold in it. but not green mold like on read, it was clear and when i tried to dig it out, it went all the way to the bottom of the container. so i threw it out. but now that i know i like it, when i get money i will be ordering some more.


----------



## La Colocha (May 5, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Can someone please tell me what the green tea butter and the amala cream rinse smell like.?


 
I would like to get these but i just would like to know what they smell like.


----------



## mstar (May 6, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Can someone please tell me what the green tea butter and the amala cream rinse smell like.?


 
I haven't tried the green tea, but the Amala Cream Rinse has a lemon scent. 

After completely ignoring my two emails about my missing order, Aisha from Hairveda finally responded to me last night (over _two weeks_ after my first email). She didn't even address my missing package, just asked if I had received my backordered Vatika Frosting yet. When I called her on it, her excuse was that "We have had and (sic) overwhelming response to the sale and the popularity of our products is growing." I'm sorry, but there is NO EXCUSE for ignoring your customer's urgent emails and then giving a lame excuse like that.

The Hairveda products I've tried so far have been really nice, but I'm pretty upset about being treated so poorly.


----------



## Charz (May 6, 2009)

I got an email on Monday stating that my order was to be shipped out on Tuesday. I have yet to receive my shipping notification *IF* it shipped yesterday.


----------



## beans4reezy (May 6, 2009)

Getting my shipping notice today after emailing! Geez. I should have ordered more! I need to restock on the Whipped cream and a three week wait is not enticing at all.


----------



## Eisani (May 6, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Can someone please tell me what the green tea butter and the amala cream rinse smell like.?


 


mstar said:


> I haven't tried the green tea, but the Amala Cream Rinse has a lemon scent.


 
The amala cream rinse doesn't smell lemony to me, it reminds me of the Moist 24/7 scent which I think is mango-papya or something like that...can't exactly put my finger on it. 

According to her site, all 4/15 orders will be shipped out by the end of THIS week.


----------



## La Colocha (May 6, 2009)

The cream rinse is sold out. Yall didn't leave nuthin?


----------



## Eisani (May 6, 2009)

^^I know the sales are cool, but it's always best to order during regular business. No mad dash, nothing sold out, and no extended waiting periods for products. I've been buying her stuff since '07 so I'm familiar and ok with the long waits during sales, but it's not for everyone. If it's something I really want/need, I won't wait and usually get my products in about a week.


----------



## Supergirl (May 6, 2009)

shipping notice today!


----------



## inthepink (May 6, 2009)

I still haven't received any notice.


----------



## Charz (May 6, 2009)

I got my shipping notice today.


----------



## LaidBak (May 6, 2009)

Still waiting on my shipment...but more importantly I am waiting on Hydrasoft to come back.  I'd really like to try it.


----------



## *fabulosity* (May 6, 2009)

I guess I just don't understand. You have a sale on specific products.. shut the site down because the sale is coming.. Which would leave me to believe that you are already making the stuff that is going to be on sale in ANTICIPATION of the rush. Then stuff sells out which means that stuff is at capacity of what you can make... And stuff is still backed up for weeks? I mean y'all can continue to support that type of operation; but this PJ is like "I'm skraight" on the next one.. In 3 weeks..seriously I could have learned how to make the stuff my doggone self from watching you tube..


----------



## Eisani (May 6, 2009)

Valid point Fab, but @ the same time, for the sale vets to be complaining is like someone falling into a hole, getting out, coming back and fallling right back in. They already knew from last time it was there, yet they didn't choose another route...people new to the product line I can understand not being prepared (but if they go back thru this thread or vendor review, they'd see the pattern) for the wait but anyone else, hey, they knew what time it was.


----------



## *fabulosity* (May 6, 2009)

Eisani said:


> Valid point Fab, but @ the same time, for the sale vets to be complaining is like someone falling into a hole, getting out, coming back and fallling right back in. They already knew from last time it was there, yet they didn't choose another route...people new to the product line I can understand not being prepared (but if they go back thru this thread or vendor review, they'd see the pattern) for the wait but anyone else, hey, they knew what time it was.


 
 So it's the customer's fault because they still ordered? Whatever happened to continuous improvement? I thought the first time she didn't shut the other operations down and I could see how that could be a problem. But the site was shut down for like 4 or 5 days before the sale.

Either way, vet or no vet.. 3 weeks is too darn long. How does that get addressed..? Just cuz it's happened before don't make it right hair-bff... 

I'll be calling you about my twistout instructions later on.. just FYI..


----------



## Shay72 (May 6, 2009)

Hairveda stan for life :2cool:! End of story. Bye!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 6, 2009)

*fabulosity* said:


> I guess I just don't understand. You have a sale on specific products.. shut the site down because the sale is coming.. Which would leave me to believe that you are already making the stuff that is going to be on sale in ANTICIPATION of the rush. Then stuff sells out which means that stuff is at capacity of what you can make... And stuff is still backed up for weeks? I mean y'all can continue to support that type of operation; but this PJ is like "I'm skraight" on the next one.. In 3 weeks..seriously I could have learned how to make the stuff my doggone self from watching you tube..


 
IA:  I'm a little disappointed.  Especially since it is/was my first time ordering.  And I did have to contact them via e-mail through PayPal since the $ was immediately taken out of my Account.  I did receive an e-mail approximately 4 days later informing me of a 15 day processing time, However, I still have not gotten a shipping notice.

I honestly don't know if I will purchase again.  I hope to.  And really would like to. I hope to really like the products, but at this point, I am unsure.


----------



## Loves Harmony (May 6, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> The cream rinse is sold out. Yall didn't leave nuthin?


 

I know! I was tying to order some myself.


----------



## Eisani (May 6, 2009)

You know I'm not saying it's the customer's fault-to a degree. Based on previous personal experiences or reading those of others, one does have a choice. Plain and simple. Buyer beware *and* informed. You and I talked about this before and both agreed that w/certain product lines, if someone doesn't like the wait, it's up to them to whether or not they choose to order. Period. Haven't the previous sales taken about 3 wks for receipt? Anyway, didn't you get your stuff?  You're becoming the voice of the people; the disgruntled, downtrodden, anxious, nevous twitchin PJ's.  I'm finna make me some shampoo.


----------



## MonaLisa (May 6, 2009)

_*if da disgruntled folks don't order no mo......it be mo product available....for the stans.... *

*just sayin...*_


----------



## DeepBluSea (May 6, 2009)

Aww. . . I haven't received a shipping notice.   I ordered 4/15.


----------



## La Colocha (May 6, 2009)

Loves Harmony said:


> I know! I was tying to order some myself.


 
I was trying to be slick, I was thinking ok if i wait until after the sale, ill get something and then wait a few weeks. So i know now to get something before a sale. Have you used it before it sounds really nice.


----------



## *fabulosity* (May 6, 2009)

Eisani said:


> You know I'm not saying it's the customer's fault-to a degree. Based on previous personal experiences or reading those of others, one does have a choice. Plain and simple. Buyer beware *and* informed. *You and I talked about this before and both agreed that w/certain product lines, if someone doesn't like the wait, it's up to them to whether or not they choose to order.* Period. Haven't the previous sales taken about 3 wks for receipt? Anyway, didn't you get your stuff?  You're becoming the voice of the people; the disgruntled, downtrodden, anxious, nevous twitchin PJ's.  I'm finna make me some shampoo.


 
Ok, agreed and still at that time I still said it was ridiculous to have to wait that long. Yes, I got my stuff but still took too long IMO... And my point exactly. And to be fair... y'all gas these products up a bit much so poor newbies and PJs feel forced to buy the things...  It just bugs me that people just think that's ok. When I posted about old girl Robin..folks came out the woodwork like oh blah blah..didn't get my product for weeks, didn't respond to emails..and I'm straight saying what's the difference between them and HV.. ? Oh the HV stans...



MonaLisa said:


> _*if da disgruntled folks don't order no mo......it be mo product available....for the stans.... *_
> 
> _*just sayin...*_


 
Y'all ahead one more.. bc I'm cutting this out of my PJ budget. And KBB.. but that's another thread. I had someone order there and I felt bad bc I knew the story but she asked what I used on my hair one day... 3 weeks later..still waiting..bad business IMO.



Shay72 said:


> Hairveda stan for life :2cool:! End of story. Bye!


 
You, E, and ML keep these places in business...lol.. ordering gallons here and there... guess my order don't get no priority cause I'm regular... but why I gotta spend a car note some place to get my order in a decent amount time....

I'm just saying....


----------



## LaidBak (May 6, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> I was trying to be slick, I was thinking ok if i wait until after the sale, ill get something and then wait a few weeks. So i know now to get something before a sale. Have you used it before it sounds really nice.


 
I've figured out that I need to decide what my staples will be and just order enough for a 6 month supply.  I'll order during the sales and just have patience.

What does "stans" mean??


----------



## Shay72 (May 6, 2009)

LaidBak said:


> I've figured out that I need to decide what my staples will be and just order enough for a 6 month supply. I'll order during the sales and just have patience.
> 
> What does "stans" mean??


 
That's exactly what I do.  I'm good on Hairveda through the end of the year at least if not more.

"Stan"--Comes from the Eminem song.  Obsessed fan.


----------



## MonaLisa (May 6, 2009)

*fabulosity* said:


> Ok, agreed and still at that time I still said it was ridiculous to have to wait that long. Yes, I got my stuff but still took too long IMO... And my point exactly. And to be fair... y'all gas these products up a bit much so poor newbies and PJs feel forced to buy the damn things...  It just bugs me that people just think that's ok. When I posted about old girl Robin..folks came out the woodwork like oh blah blah..didn't get my product for weeks, didn't respond to emails..and I'm straight saying what's the difference between them and HV.. ? Oh the HV stans...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

_*But if we say we still ain't got nuttin but love for you in a real heartfelt Five Heartbeats kinda way....would that make you feel better*_ 

_*flings open arms in a Color Purple kinda way*_


----------



## Loves Harmony (May 6, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> I was trying to be slick, I was thinking ok if i wait until after the sale, ill get something and then wait a few weeks. So i know now to get something before a sale. Have you used it before it sounds really nice.


 

Nope, i havent tried the product before. I hope that it doesnt take long before she re stock. I need some con and i wanted to order both product together.


----------



## Eisani (May 6, 2009)

Hair bffs and fam can do that and KIM. Hell, we all have a pernt (yea, pernt). 

*Fab* you're a filthy stinkin junkie too...you know you're judged by the company you keep. Just sayin  

"There is roooooom at the crroooosss for yooo-ooo-ooou"

Mona, are we singing got nothin but love for you with music or acapulco like when the po-lice stopped them? Just need to know which mental place to find foe the right emotions.


----------



## MonaLisa (May 6, 2009)

Eisani said:


> Hair bffs and fam can do that and KIM. Hell, we all have a pernt (yea, pernt).
> 
> *Fab* you're a filthy stinkin junkie too...you know you're judged by the company you keep. Just sayin
> 
> ...


 

_*Dang E, the one with music -- we are tryin ta lift the woman's spirit up for crying out loud.  Poor thing on the bottom of the hair product recipient list and sh***_ .

_*Hit it*_

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THgfvZrE5s0


----------



## MonaLisa (May 6, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> That's exactly what I do. I'm good on Hairveda through the end of the year at least if not more.
> 
> "Stan"--Comes from the Eminem song. Obsessed fan.


 


*hey...bj said....she will be listing the salon sizes again....so keep in mind for restocking for year end...*


----------



## beans4reezy (May 6, 2009)

DeepBluSea said:


> Aww. . . I haven't received a shipping notice. I ordered 4/15.


 
You should email them. I did and got a shipping confirmation the next day.


----------



## Shay72 (May 6, 2009)

I see the HV stans are up in here acting like fools!


----------



## Eisani (May 7, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I see the HV stans are up in here acting like fools!


= Shay (National HV security)
= *Fab* (Officer Friendly)
= Eisani (Shaft)
= MonaLisa (SWAT and strategic operations)
:gunner7:*I just wanted to use this one, but this is one of ML's people...*


----------



## LaidBak (May 7, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> "Stan"--Comes from the Eminem song.  Obsessed fan.



LoL!!  Wow...y'all went way back with that one.


----------



## Vshanell (May 7, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> That's exactly what I do. I'm good on Hairveda through the end of the year at least if not more.
> 
> "Stan"--Comes from the Eminem song. Obsessed fan.


 I'm glad somebody finally answered that.  I can rest easy now.


----------



## beans4reezy (May 7, 2009)

They are sold out of the whipped cream ends hyrdration?! You can't be serious! I'm going to wait until they are back in stock and order for the year.  This BJ must be a millionaire the way her products are flying off the shelf.


----------



## Chanteuse (May 7, 2009)

chebaby said:


> i forgot tell post that my sitrinilla went bad. i had it for a while before i use it so i guess thats why. i notice when i first used it that the smell had change but i didnt pay it any mind. i had used it twice before i realized it was bad. *there was mold in it*. but not green mold like on read, it was clear and when i tried to dig it out, it went all the way to the bottom of the container. so i threw it out. but now that i know i like it, when i get money i will be ordering some more.



Eek!  How long did you have it?  I have some that I haven't been using but if its going to spoil I guess I need to either go ahead and use it up or find somebody to give it too.


----------



## Supergirl (May 7, 2009)

LaidBak said:


> *I've figured out that I need to decide what my staples will be and just order enough for a 6 month supply. * I'll order during the sales and just have patience.
> 
> What does "stans" mean??



You have the right idea.


----------



## chebaby (May 7, 2009)

Chanteuse said:


> Eek! How long did you have it? I have some that I haven't been using but if its going to spoil I guess I need to either go ahead and use it up or find somebody to give it too.


 i had it for a long while. maybe a little more than six months i think. i kept it so long because i had 2 jars and didnt like it at first so it was just sitting there.


----------



## AllieCat0817 (May 7, 2009)

I got my order today.  I opened EVERYTHING... filled to the top and smells GREAT.  The vatika frosting melted but I have it in the fridge.


----------



## Cassandra1975 (May 7, 2009)

My order was sitting at my door today when I got home. Normally I have to pick up my HairVeda at the post office (every order I've had before, they leave the pink card for me). Thankfully I don't have crazy neighbors. If my Hairveda had come up missing it woulda been me and the mailman.


----------



## AllieCat0817 (May 7, 2009)

I'm diggin the smell on all of it


----------



## MonaLisa (May 7, 2009)

Eisani said:


> = Shay (National HV security)
> = *Fab* (Officer Friendly)
> = Eisani (Shaft)
> = MonaLisa (SWAT and strategic operations)
> :gunner7:*I just wanted to use this one, but this is one of ML's people...*


 

_*Bwaaaaaaaaaaaahhh...*_   

*silly*


----------



## MonaLisa (May 7, 2009)

chebaby said:


> i had it for a long while. maybe a little more than six months i think. *i kept it so long because i had 2 jars and didnt like it at first so it was just sitting there.*


 

_*blasphemy*_

_*still waiting on chebaby's hair product sale...*_

__


----------



## cocoagirl (May 8, 2009)

dang I haven't gotten mine yet, what's up with that?


----------



## Afrobuttafly (May 8, 2009)

I'm coming to the ayurvedic club soon


----------



## AllieCat0817 (May 8, 2009)

I stated yday that my vatika frosting was 100% liquid when I got it out of the mail box... put it in the fridge and within an hour or so it was solid and looked as I expected it to.

I am VERY pleased with the Amala Cream Rinse as a low-poo (and it does a VERY good job).  I was prepared to follow up the Amala Cream Rinse with my Chagrin Valley shampoo bar because I didn't think it would clean that well (I am very heavy handed with product and yesterday I used Shescentit Gillian butter and I wanted to remove it well).  I didn't need to use my poo-bar, the amala cream rinse did awesome by itself, NO stripping at all.  My hair did not feel gunky afterward at all either.  The bottle says safe for daily use, and I see how that could be the case.  Definitely.

The Moist Condition 24/7 is FABULOUS.  I used it right after the Amala Cream Rinse and left it on while I showered.  I wanted to leave it in because I could tell it is a very heavy moisturizer (at least on my hair).. but I did rinse it out to see how my hair would feel after rinsing it out.  VERY VERY soft and super moisturized.  I can't say this has alot of slip, but I have read that super duper moisturizing conditioners won't have slip (such as AO Honeysuckle Rose, same thing- zero slip).  I will DEF be repurchasing the Amala Cream Rinse and Moist Condition 24/7.  Actually after I rinsed it out, I squeezed the extra water out of my hair and applied more as an overnight leave in.

I did a scalp massage with the Cocasta Shikaki Oil before bed-- this stuff smells *fab* and I love the consistency.  I normally do a nightly scalp massage with Vatika Oil.  I will be rotating the two.  

I did a wash n go this morning (only have a 3 inch TWA so my options are super limited right now) and have the green tea herbal butter in-- very thick-- not sure of my review yet.  I do like the smell and consistency, might be a little heavy for summer.  I then tried to apply the Whipped Gelly on top of the green tea herbal butter- uh NO don't do this.  I was seeing white flecks so I stopped with the Whipped Gelly (I tested a small area first and saw the white pieces). I HATE white pieces.  BUT I do admit I was probably trying to use too much stuff at once.  I decided I will try the Whipped Gelly by itself or maybe with the Almond Glaze.  The smell and consistency of the Whipped Gelly do seem like what my hair would love on its own without a butter under it.  I did use my usual Smooth n Shine Curl Activator Gel on top of the herbal green tea butter and put a little almond glaze on top of that.  The almond glaze weighs down good (which is a good thing for a bushy 3 inch TWA for me).  Again, I KNOW I was using too much stuff at once, but I was tryna try ERRYTHING! lol.

I still have to try the Whipped Clouds and Vatika Frosting and I need to figure out when to use what etc.  I know I will enjoy these more as my hair grows out and I can style in different ways.

I do know for sure the Amala Cream Rinse and the Moist Condition 24/7 are repurchases for me.  I can easily see how the Moist Condition 24/7 could be used as a leave-in.. the bottle says it can be used as a moisturizer.  Awesome.

I'm satisfied.  I hope everyone gets their orders very soon.


----------



## Vshanell (May 8, 2009)

AllieCat0817 said:


> I stated yday that my vatika frosting was 100% liquid when I got it out of the mail box... put it in the fridge and within an hour or so it was solid and looked as I expected it to.
> 
> I am VERY pleased with the Amala Cream Rinse as a low-poo (and it does a VERY good job). I was prepared to follow up the Amala Cream Rinse with my Chagrin Valley shampoo bar because I didn't think it would clean that well (I am very heavy handed with product and yesterday I used Shescentit Gillian butter and I wanted to remove it well). I didn't need to use my poo-bar, the amala cream rinse did awesome by itself, NO stripping at all. My hair did not feel gunky afterward at all either. The bottle says safe for daily use, and I see how that could be the case. Definitely.
> 
> ...


 [email protected] trying out everything at once.  I've done that before and it will cause white flakes, lol....I just get so excited and on top of that I'm heavy handed.

The 24/7 does make a really great leave-in.  I've actually never tried it as a rinse out because it's too good for me to rinse out, lol.  

I like the cream rinse well enough, I just have to use so much of it so I probably won't get that one again.

The Whipped Jelly is really good for twist-outs.  I haven't tried it for a wash n' go yet.

Loved reading your review!


----------



## Eisani (May 8, 2009)

Pokahontas said:


> [email protected] trying out everything at once. I've done that before and it will cause white flakes, lol....I just get so excited and on top of that I'm heavy handed.
> 
> The 24/7 does make a really great leave-in. I've actually never tried it as a rinse out because it's too good for me to rinse out, lol.
> 
> ...


 *Fab* just asked me this morning if the WG was good on twist outs. I told her I hadn't tried it that way. Thanks  !


----------



## Lindy (May 8, 2009)

OMG, you guys have awakened the product junkie in me!!  She's been asleep for many months, so I guess I owe myself a lil fix, right???!! 

I just ordered the Cocasta Oil, Stri-Nilla Conditioner, Almond Glaze, and Moist Con 24/7!!!   I'm counting on these products to help me in my quest for 3 inches in 6 months!!!


----------



## *fabulosity* (May 8, 2009)

Eisani said:


> *Fab* just asked me this morning if the WG was good on twist outs. I told her I hadn't tried it that way. Thanks  !


 
I was just gonna post that same thing.... lol... 

Yay! I'll try it tonight!! 

After I make a hood dip and pick up my "Curls" products from the hood salon...hee hee hee... glad I'm wearing jeans and flats in case I have to run... LMAO...kidding...


----------



## bklyncurly (May 8, 2009)

I got white flakes in my hair too. I thought I had used too much Vatika Frosting and my water temp was too hot.


----------



## Eisani (May 8, 2009)

*fabulosity* said:


> I was just gonna post that same thing.... lol...
> 
> Yay! I'll try it tonight!!
> 
> After I make a hood dip and pick up my "Curls" products from the hood salon...hee hee hee... glad I'm wearing jeans and flats in case I have to run... LMAO...kidding...


 I hear they're really nice @ the salon  just hit it before dark.


----------



## *fabulosity* (May 8, 2009)

Eisani said:


> I hear they're really nice @ the salon  just hit it before dark.


 
You been there.. in person? I saw 9 Mile and telegraph and was like...okk. She was really nice on the phone. Their prices are eh... but at least no shipping.


----------



## Eisani (May 8, 2009)

*fabulosity* said:


> You been there.. in person? I saw 9 Mile and telegraph and was like...okk. She was really nice on the phone. Their prices are eh... but at least no shipping.


 My coworker has been twice in the past couple weeks.


----------



## chebaby (May 8, 2009)

i forgot all about my whipped cream until i found it today. i took my bonnet off and spread it on my dry bed head hair just to see if it would make it soft and it did. my matted hair was sooooooo soft. it was a little greasy feeling but that doesnt bother me. i will be ordering another bottle next month along with the whipped gelly. i want to see if the whipped gelly will define my curls.


----------



## chebaby (May 8, 2009)

MonaLisa said:


> _*blasphemy*_
> 
> _**still waiting on chebaby's hair product sale...**_
> 
> __


 hahahaha dont hold your breath lol.......(i do need to give some stuff up though)


----------



## Ballerina_Bun (May 8, 2009)

I ordered on the 15th of April.  I wonder if I will receive my order soon.  The oil is a staple now.


----------



## Jalen's Mom (May 8, 2009)

Yeah, I ordered on the 15th of April too, and I haven't even received a shipping notice.  Their website said that orders from the 15th will ship out by the end of this week.  I'm not holding my breathe because it's late Friday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 8, 2009)

Jalen's Mom said:


> Yeah, I ordered on the 15th of April too, and I haven't even received a shipping notice. Their website said that orders from the 15th will ship out by the end of this week. I'm not holding my breathe because it's late Friday.


  I ordered as well on the 15th (or sometime around there) and I received my Products in the Mail Today !


----------



## topnotch1010 (May 8, 2009)

Jalen's Mom said:


> Yeah, I ordered on the 15th of April too, and I haven't even received a shipping notice. Their website said that orders from the 15th will ship out by the end of this week. I'm not holding my breathe because it's late Friday.


 
See, that's why I stopped ordering Hairveda. They take entirely too long!


----------



## Jalen's Mom (May 8, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I ordered as well on the 15th (or sometime around there) and I received my Products in the Mail Today !


 
Did you receive a shipping notice?


----------



## theislandoll (May 9, 2009)

The whipped clouds isn't good for my hair at all . It's way too pasty and i don't like that it doesn't really absorb into my hair. *But it's a fantastic skin moisturizer.* I love that my legs look like silk  so i'll be using that for my body. I'm glad that I re-read that label!


----------



## Charz (May 9, 2009)

I got my products yesterday. I had ordered the Vatika Frosting, Almond Glaze, and Cocasta oil. Everything smells very good and the packaging around the products was the most professional I have ever experienced in regards to the small business. I will update if I like the products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 9, 2009)

Jalen's Mom said:


> Did you receive a shipping notice?


 No.  I did not.  Actually, I contacted them via PayPal through e-mail.  And they e-mailed me back about 4 days later and informed me there was a 15 day shipping period.  

After that time expried, I e-mailed them again, since I had the e-mail address and she told me it would be shipped out the following week.  However, it was actually the next week.  But it's here now.


----------



## AllieCat0817 (May 9, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> No.  I did not.  Actually, I contacted them via PayPal through e-mail.  And they e-mailed me back about 4 days later and informed me there was a 15 day shipping period.
> 
> After that time expried, I e-mailed them again, since I had the e-mail address and she told me it would be shipped out the following week.  However, it was actually the next week.  But it's here now.



Glad you got it!!!


----------



## The Princess (May 9, 2009)

theislandoll said:


> The whipped clouds isn't good for my hair at all . It's way too pasty and i don't like that it doesn't really absorb into my hair. *But it's a fantastic skin moisturizer.* I love that my legs look like silk  so i'll be using that for my body. I'm glad that I re-read that label!


 
Yeah I didn't care for it, its to heavy for my hair.


----------



## Supergirl (May 9, 2009)

theislandoll said:


> The whipped clouds isn't good for my hair at all . It's way too pasty and i don't like that it doesn't really absorb into my hair. *But it's a fantastic skin moisturizer.* I love that my legs look like silk  so i'll be using that for my body. I'm glad that I re-read that label!



When I saw the ingredients, I purchased it specifically for my skin! I got it in the mail today--can't wait to give it a whirl!


----------



## PrissyMiss (May 9, 2009)

Yay! I got my order today!


----------



## Coolata (May 9, 2009)

I picked my order up at the PO yesterday!!

Two of the following:
vatika frosting
whipped gelly
herbal green tea butter
whipped clouds
almond glaze

1- 32 oz. SitriNillah DC
1 32 oz Methi Sativa Set

I should be good until the next sale.


----------



## joytimes10 (May 9, 2009)

I ordered on 4/24.  I just checked the order statuss update on the site and my mouth is still hanging open.  4/15 orders are just now going out.  I'm gonna cry....

Guess I'll order some shescentit while I wait


----------



## Chanteuse (May 9, 2009)

chebaby said:


> i had it for a long while. maybe a little more than six months i think. i kept it so long because i had 2 jars and didnt like it at first so it was just sitting there.



Thanks for responding!  That's about how long I have had mine.  Sigh - I'm going to inspect it now - man that would suck if it has gone bad already.  Just a waste of money. 
Anyway - thanks again for the info.


----------



## AllieCat0817 (May 10, 2009)

joytimes10 said:


> I ordered on 4/24.  I just checked the order statuss update on the site and my mouth is still hanging open.  4/15 orders are just now going out.  I'm gonna cry....
> 
> Guess I'll order some shescentit while I wait



That's what I did!


----------



## LaidBak (May 10, 2009)

joytimes10 said:


> I ordered on 4/24.  I just checked the order status update on the site and my mouth is still hanging open.  4/15 orders are just now going out.  I'm gonna cry....
> 
> Guess I'll order some shescentit while I wait



Yup, I ordered some Shescentit too.  Its already on the way.  Meanwhile, the HairVeda I ordered on 4/17 and 4/18 has still not shipped.  
Trying to be patient....


----------



## MonaLisa (May 10, 2009)

_*Demand and supply y'all....Demand and supply...*_


----------



## joytimes10 (May 10, 2009)

MonaLisa said:


> _*Demand and supply y'all....Demand and supply...*_


 

The Hairveda PJs are clogging up the order line.  

_Stomps of the order shescentit...._


----------



## cocoagirl (May 11, 2009)

Word, I still ain't received by ish..I da^n near don't want the stuff nemore. Supply and demand my black a$$, I want my ish...  don't mind me my stomach bubbling from this laxative tea...but really though, what's the hold up?


----------



## Charz (May 11, 2009)

The Vakita Frosting is awesome mixed with some conditioner. I mixed it with some Banana Brulee. It smelled so nice while I sat under my steamer yesterday. After rinsing it out I sealed with the Cocasta Oil, put the almond glaze on my edges and airdried with a scarf on. 

After my hair was dry it was *SO SOFT!* It was almost too soft!  I had the bigest softest fro you could image. The glaze did a good job of holding down my edges too, with the assistance of a scarf while my hair dried. 

This stuff smells so good. I wish I had it to smell at work right now.


----------



## nicki6 (May 14, 2009)

I got my order today...exactly 29 days later 

I haven't talked any smack in this thread because I already know that I'm gong to order again. I just won't stay up late to get my order in first


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 14, 2009)

nicki6 said:


> I got my order today...exactly 29 days later
> 
> I haven't talked any smack in this thread because I already know that I'm gong to order again. I just won't stay up late to get my order in first


 After smelling that SitriNillah -- I know I'll probably be ordering again too.  In fact, I already have stuff sitting out there in a cart Just too scuurrred to hit the button.


----------



## MonaLisa (May 14, 2009)

_*
Hairveda is like the Ashanti of hair care products....it's got that "good-good"...*_



_*Sometimes....you gotta wait to get that good-good....
and when you finally get the good-good...*_

*you be like....ah...that was good...*


_
*leaving now before I catch a rock...and I'm moody and I might throw it back...and it ain't worth it cause that is not what Obama would want...*_


----------



## DeepBluSea (May 14, 2009)

cocoagirl said:


> Word, I still ain't received by ish..I da^n near don't want the stuff nemore. Supply and demand my black a$$, I want my ish...  don't mind me my stomach bubbling from this laxative tea...but really though, what's the hold up?





For real though, she did change the shipping info.  One day, it stated their would be a 15 day delay.  A week later, it stated orders would be mailed by such and such date.

Still waiting.  I did receive the email notice this weekend.   I ordered 4/15.  Hope it's worth the wait.


----------



## LovelyLionessa (May 14, 2009)

I haven't received my order yet. 

I ordered on 4/15.


----------



## cutiebe2 (May 14, 2009)

I LOOVVVEEEE whipped clouds!!!!


----------



## Supergirl (May 14, 2009)

cutiebe2 said:


> I LOOVVVEEEE whipped clouds!!!!



How are you using it?


----------



## cocoagirl (May 15, 2009)

well i haven't received a shipping notice or my order or anything else...so i guess the wait continues..i better like this stuff! if i ever get a chance to use it


----------



## Mz.Shug (May 15, 2009)

I would like to order now but i'm scurred I won't get it! Keep updating ladies.


----------



## AngelDoll (May 15, 2009)

My order should be here tomorrow. But now I can't resist KBB.


----------



## AllieCat0817 (May 15, 2009)

I will be reordering too.  Def.  Amala cream rinse and Moist 24-7 and I want to try the baggy cream even though I don't baggy.  Haven't tried Sitrinillah yet but I know I'll love it.  I'll try that today cuz Friday is henna or DC day.  Oh and I will def reorder Whipped Gelly.  I've used Whipped Clouds as lotion- scared to use on my hair because many have said it makes their hair hard?  Almond glaze- still not sure about this one yet.


----------



## cocoagirl (May 15, 2009)

ok so this morning I got my shipping notice....


----------



## Shay72 (May 15, 2009)

I use Shealoe Mousse (whipped clouds) as a body lotion. My skin is quite special--meaning really dry--but  I have found a routine that works.  I use avosoya while my skin is wet and follow up with Shealoe and I'm good all day.


----------



## AngelDoll (May 15, 2009)

*Got my hair **goodies **today**, **:thatsall: *


----------



## LaidBak (May 15, 2009)

I finally got my shipping notice.


----------



## LovelyLionessa (May 15, 2009)

I didn't receive a shipping notice, but I did finally get my goodies today.


----------



## rainbowknots (May 15, 2009)

I went and tried to order a few things the other day, the methi tea, the baggy cream and something else...and everything was sold out!!! I hope she restocks soon because I NEED my whipped cream


----------



## theislandoll (May 17, 2009)

*oh snap!*

Urban Aroma Body Luxe! This fall! 
_HairVeda proudly introduces Urban Aroma! Enjoy Luxurious bath soaps, body butters, conditioning oils, scrubs & lotions! We'll also have a unscented line for Sensitive Skin!_

coming soon this fall...


----------



## Supergirl (May 17, 2009)

theislandoll said:


> *oh snap!*
> 
> Urban Aroma Body Luxe! This fall!
> _HairVeda proudly introduces Urban Aroma! Enjoy Luxurious bath soaps, body butters, conditioning oils, scrubs & lotions! We'll also have a unscented line for Sensitive Skin!_
> ...



Awww sookie sookie!


----------



## Supergirl (May 17, 2009)

AngelDoll said:


> My order should be here tomorrow. But now I can't resist KBB.



I feel you.  I am plotting my next KBB order now.  
Whatchoo gon' get?


----------



## Shay72 (May 17, 2009)

theislandoll said:


> *oh snap!*
> 
> Urban Aroma Body Luxe! This fall!
> _HairVeda proudly introduces Urban Aroma! Enjoy Luxurious bath soaps, body butters, conditioning oils, scrubs & lotions! We'll also have a unscented line for Sensitive Skin!_
> ...


 


Supergirl said:


> Awww sookie sookie!


 
I am so excited !!!!!


----------



## queendiva79 (May 17, 2009)

Ladies,

I am convinced and will now order products from Hairveda.  

Thanks,


----------



## cutiebe2 (May 17, 2009)

Supergirl said:


> How are you using it?


I run it through my hair every morning and then pin it up. Its really moisturizing. I haven't tried to style with it.


----------



## Shay72 (May 17, 2009)

Mz.Shug said:


> I would like to order now but i'm scurred I won't get it! Keep updating ladies.


 
You'll get it .  I think I've only seen one post about a person not receiving their items.  I believe it was a USPS issue and not a Hairveda issue.


----------



## Shay72 (May 17, 2009)

Can anyone tell me about the Green Tea Herbal Butter? What's the consistency like? TIA.


----------



## Vshanell (May 17, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Can anyone tell me about the Green Tea Herbal Butter? What's the consistency like? TIA.


 I have an old batch.  I don't think she's changed the formula.

I can't really compare the consistencey to anything but it's super smooth and creamy.  It's like a velvetey smooth feel and it's soft and kinda whipped.  It's not hard or anything like some butters can be.  It's pretty heavy so I usually don't do much with it but put it on my ends.  The only thing I don't care for about it is that it dosen't give my hair any shine.  It's kinda dull looking.


----------



## MonaLisa (May 17, 2009)

^^^

_*I use it mostly for moisturizing purposes Shay when I'm braiding my hair up for airdrying.. i think I have three jars in inventory*_


----------



## ilovemy3bhairdoyou (May 18, 2009)

sigh..... im still waiting and all i ordered was a sample of whipped clouds back on the 29th.. oh well


----------



## Eisani (May 18, 2009)

I'm glad she's FINALLY bringing the body products back !


----------



## Smiley79 (May 18, 2009)

I can't take it anymore!!!!!!!  I have to get me some Hairveda.  lol. Which product is great for moisture for type 4a/b?


----------



## tbaby_8 (May 18, 2009)

I got mine on Friday.  The Vatika frosting smells yummy!  I used a little on my hair, I about wanted to eat it it smelled so good.  I also ordered the whipped clouds.  Can someone tell me how do they use it on 3c hair.  I like it, but it smells a little waxy.  I got it for me and my mom.  She has 4/a/b hair and it is very dry and brittle.  I am hoping that it will help her out.  Any info is helpful.

Thanks.


----------



## cocoagirl (May 20, 2009)

my order is here, finally! btw, do you all refridgerate her products? should i put the whipped butter and gel in the fridge?


----------



## LaidBak (May 20, 2009)

*Singing In My CeeCee Penniston Voice* * Finally it happened to me! * I got my order on Monday.  I open it and immediately smoothed some almond glaze on my edges.   It didn't make them lay down ( EQP Mango butter does it better), but it had this AMAZING smell!  Every time I moved my head I got a whiff of that wonderful smell.  For that alone I'll keep using it.  
I'm DCing now so I'll get a chance to use the cocasta oil for sealing.  It smells great too.


----------



## LaidBak (May 20, 2009)

cocoagirl said:


> my order is here, finally! btw, do you all refridgerate her products? should i put the whipped butter and gel in the fridge?


I refrigerate my Vatika frosting. But I do that with all of my coconut oil based, non preservative having stuff.  I don't know about the butters.  I don't have my whipped clouds in the fridge.


----------



## DeepBluSea (May 20, 2009)

I received my order on sat!


----------



## Shay72 (May 20, 2009)

cocoagirl said:


> my order is here, finally! btw, do you all refridgerate her products? should i put the whipped butter and gel in the fridge?


I only refridgerate vatika frosting and the whipped gelly I am not using at the moment.



LaidBak said:


> *Singing In My CeeCee Penniston Voice* *Finally it happened to me! *I got my order on Monday. I open it and immediately smoothed some almond glaze on my edges. It didn't make them lay down ( EQP Mango butter does it better), but it had this AMAZING smell! Every time I moved my head I got a whiff of that wonderful smell. For that alone I'll keep using it.
> I'm DCing now so I'll get a chance to use the cocasta oil for sealing. It smells great too.


 
I LOVE  the almond glaze smell too.


----------



## chebaby (May 20, 2009)

i think tomorrow i will order a whipped gelly and sitrinilla. im hoping the gelly will make my curl pop all over the place. i miss that fruity smell of the gelly too. wish i still had some left.


----------



## chebaby (May 21, 2009)

ok am i the only one mad that everything is still gone. i mean c'mon lmao.


----------



## La Colocha (May 21, 2009)

chebaby said:


> ok am i the only one mad that everything is still gone. i mean c'mon lmao.


 
Keep any eye on the swap board che, i see hairveda on there all the time. Until things get back to normal that might be your best bet. I know if i really get the itch for something ill go there first.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (May 23, 2009)

Is the Hydrasoft Spritz discontinued? I bought a sample on the swap board & my jheri curl loves it. I'm going to post this on the swap board but if anyone has any that they don't want, I'm willing to pay top dollar. Thanks...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 23, 2009)

LaidBak said:


> I refrigerate my Vatika frosting. But I do that with all of my coconut oil based, non preservative having stuff. I don't know about the butters. I don't have my whipped clouds in the fridge.


 
I also Keep the Sitrinillah in the Refrig as well.  Especially after the one post where the Poster said she found mold in hers.


----------



## Shay72 (May 23, 2009)

nakialovesshoes said:


> Is the Hydrasoft Spritz discontinued? I bought a sample on the swap board & my jheri curl loves it. I'm going to post this on the swap board but if anyone has any that they don't want, I'm willing to pay top dollar. Thanks...


 
She is reformulating it and it should be available again late summer.


----------



## mstar (May 25, 2009)

I know many people don't care for the Whipped Clouds shealoe butter, but I really love it. When I use it on damp hair, right after shampooing, it makes my hair softer than any other product I've ever used.

I like to put oil on my scalp when I'm wearing braids, and the Whipped Clouds absorbs well and feels so good. My grandma has itchy scalp from her blood pressure medication, and when I let her try my Whipped Clouds, she said it was the only product that stopped the itching.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 25, 2009)

Is there a sale today? Or did you all buy everything up? :scratchch


----------



## sillygirl82 (May 25, 2009)

I just spent my Ebates check on the Almond glaze and cocasta oil.


----------



## LovelyLionessa (May 25, 2009)

mstar said:


> I know many people don't care for the Whipped Clouds shealoe butter, but I really love it. When I use it on damp hair, right after shampooing, it makes my hair softer than any other product I've ever used.
> 
> I like to put oil on my scalp when I'm wearing braids, and the Whipped Clouds absorbs well and feels so good. My grandma has itchy scalp from her blood pressure medication, and when I let her try my Whipped Clouds, she said it was the only product that stopped the itching.


 
I really like the Whipped Clouds product also. It's unlike any other whipped shea butter product I've tried and I also like the smell too. I use mine on my ends.


----------



## AllieCat0817 (May 26, 2009)

I hate the almond glaze.  Trying to use it to slick edges but uh no.  Maybe I'm using it wrong.

I LOVEEEE Whipped Gelly.  Did y'all notice the home page now says 'all products in stock and ready to ship'???  I'm wondering if that really means things will ship right away.  I want a 16oz Whipped Gelly but need it delivered before June 7.. not really trusting that.


----------



## [email protected]@ (May 26, 2009)

I sooo want to try this stuff. i want to order the Whipped Coud Fluffy Shea Blend, the Whiped Cream 3in1 (baggy cream) and the Herbal Green Tea Butter.

I don't see shipping cost. I guess it goes by weight? I was gonna order a sample of each.


----------



## Shay72 (May 26, 2009)

keyawarren said:


> I sooo want to try this stuff. i want to order the Whipped Coud Fluffy Shea Blend, the Whiped Cream 3in1 (baggy cream) and the Herbal Green Tea Butter.
> 
> I don't see shipping cost. I guess it goes by weight? I was gonna order a sample of each.


 
I believe it is by the amount you order and where you live.  If you click on FAQ, then you can click on shipping.


----------



## chebaby (May 26, 2009)

yesterday i ordered the whipped gelly and the whipped cream.
the whipped cream is very moisturizing but i threw mine away because i had it for soooooo long lol. way more than six months. i was relaxed back then so i would only use a little here and there. but i cant wait to get my order. esp. the whipped gelly.


----------



## AllieCat0817 (May 27, 2009)

I just ordered a 20oz Whipped Gelly (amazing stuff for me, LUV it.. I almost bought two 20oz but that was being hoggish), another 8oz Moisture 24-7 conditioner (this stuff is awesome) and an 8oz Whipped Cream just to try.  Her prices really aren't bad at all and it's awesome stuff. 

Still not sure if I really like the Vatika Frosting (way too sweet smelling like cake), Herbal Green Tea Butter or Whipped Clouds, or Almond Glaze.  My hair loves regular Vatika Oil as a nightly scalp massage... and normally hates butters but loves SheScentIt Gillian Butter and Ojon Treatment butter.  I'ma stick with what works instead of forcing my hair to like something it doesn't.


----------



## AllieCat0817 (May 27, 2009)

woohoooo I sent them an email asking if they thought they could ship my new order so that it arrives before my vaca on June 7.  I got an immediate response stating they will ship today! YESSS.

I can't be runnin outta Whipped Gelly.  I'm hooked.


----------



## Shay72 (May 27, 2009)

AllieCat0817 said:


> Moisture 24-7 conditioner (this stuff is awesome)


 
It sure is !


----------



## AllieCat0817 (May 27, 2009)

I have some in as a leave-in right now!


----------



## ilovemy3bhairdoyou (May 28, 2009)

AllieCat0817 said:


> woohoooo I sent them an email asking if they thought they could ship my new order so that it arrives before my vaca on June 7. I got an immediate response stating they will ship today! YESSS.
> 
> I can't be runnin outta Whipped Gelly. I'm hooked.


 

Are you serious? Ive been waiting over a month for 1 jar of whipped clouds, i keep getting the run around.... this blows


----------



## AllieCat0817 (May 28, 2009)

I didn't get my shipping email yet.. but she did say it would ship yday.  Not sure.  Email them again.  I swear I got an email reply within 5-10 minutes.


----------



## beans4reezy (May 28, 2009)

Ah man! Pay day isn't until NEXT WEEK! I hope she isn't out of the almond glaze or whipped cream!!!!! aghhhh!


----------



## ilovemy3bhairdoyou (May 28, 2009)

AllieCat0817 said:


> I didn't get my shipping email yet.. but she did say it would ship yday. Not sure. Email them again. I swear I got an email reply within 5-10 minutes.


 

Ugh ive been emailing them lol.... I emailed them on 5/19 and was told my order was shipping out on 5/20... then i waited a couple days letting them know i have yet to received my shipping notice, finally on monday 5/25 i received my shipping notice stating my  order would was being prepared to ship on 5/25?? so you can imagine my anger and disgust considering i was told it was shipped out 5 days prior... ugh  it finally came today though...meanwhile the shescentit i ordered on 5/19 has been at my house since yesterday... I know it seems petty but i paid money, had to stalk via email to get any type of response... i didnt even order during the sale! sigh....


----------



## AllieCat0817 (May 29, 2009)

AllieCat0817 said:


> I didn't get my shipping email yet.. but she did say it would ship yday.  Not sure.  Email them again.  I swear I got an email reply within 5-10 minutes.



I got my shipping email today, after emailing this morning to inquire as to whether it shipped yet (order was placed Wed).  I'll take it!


----------



## ilovemy3bhairdoyou (May 29, 2009)

AllieCat0817 said:


> I got my shipping email today, after emailing this morning to inquire as to whether it shipped yet (order was placed Wed). I'll take it!


 
thats super fast, i wonder if she is pre-making and stocking product now


----------



## LaidBak (May 29, 2009)

AllieCat0817 said:


> I got my shipping email today, after emailing this morning to inquire as to whether it shipped yet (order was placed Wed).  I'll take it!



You got me thinking I need to order some more right now while the getting is good (read:fast)....


----------



## Vshanell (May 30, 2009)

Why am I thinking of buying the 16oz. Whipped Jelly?  I said when I finished my first container that I might not buy anymore even though I did but these last few uses have made me fall in love.  It is giving me some wonderful twist-outs and all you need is the one product.  It has great shine too.  I'm depressed because I used the last of it yesterday.  I wonder when the next sale is and if I can wait that long.


----------



## AllieCat0817 (May 30, 2009)

I just ordered my 16oz and got my shipping notice in 2 days (after emailing them to let them know I needed it ASAP).  Even got a separate email from BJ asking me if I got the shipping notification.

I LOVEEE whipped gelly.  And today I'm loving Herbal Green Tea Butter underneath it.  Awesome. Glad I didn't sell my butter.  I did sell 2 Vatika Frostings.  Still have Whipped Clouds but I really like it as lotion. Never put it on my hair because of the collagen protein.


----------



## AllieCat0817 (Jun 2, 2009)

I just received my 2nd Hairveda order.  I'm really diggin this stuff.  16oz Whipped Gelly (cuz I am in LUB with it), Moist 24-7 conditioner and also wanted to try the Whipped Cream.  I am really diggin the Whipped Cream.  Awesome stuff- all of it really.  I am very satisfied with these products.  Staples for sure.  I did sell my Vatika Frosting because the smell was too cakey-sweet for me and I am a recovering food addict (lost and maintained since 2003 but still once an 'addict' always an 'addict').  I did love the texture of the Vatika Frosting and everything else about it, but can't walk around smellin cake all day.  The smell of the other products doesn't bother me.. its sort of sweet lemony but it doesn't cause cravings.

I will continue to purchase HV!


----------



## Supergirl (Jun 2, 2009)

AllieCat0817 said:


> I just received my 2nd Hairveda order.  I'm really diggin this stuff.  16oz Whipped Gelly (cuz I am in LUB with it), Moist 24-7 conditioner and also wanted to try the Whipped Cream.  I am really diggin the Whipped Cream.  Awesome stuff- all of it really.  I am very satisfied with these products.  Staples for sure.  I did sell my Vatika Frosting because the smell was too cakey-sweet for me and I am a recovering food addict (lost and maintained since 2003 but still once an 'addict' always an 'addict').  I did love the texture of the Vatika Frosting and everything else about it, but can't walk around smellin cake all day.  The smell of the other products doesn't bother me.. its sort of sweet lemony but it doesn't cause cravings.
> 
> I will continue to purchase HV!



I am glad you are loving your products. You know they say that smelling sweet stuff will keep us from eating it but... I don't believe it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mscocoface (Jun 2, 2009)

I have never been on crack cocaine but I have a sneaky suspicion this is what it is like.

I sure hope BJ places her adds in the new sellers forum showing on this site.  It would be good to just check it while checking my favorite forum.

Oh goodness what am I thinking.  Yes I am addicted!


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm addicted too! This line has great quality products so there is nothing wrong with being addicted to the good stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 2, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I'm addicted too! This line has great quality products so there is nothing wrong with being addicted to the good stuff.


 
Hey Ms. 10lb Pail !


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 2, 2009)

^^Hi, I plan to buy another one soon. Matter of fact I'm going to visit the site.  I'm not planning to buy anything right now.  I just like to visit and every now and then.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm back already....BJ says she has a new Customer Service Rep.  Does that mean she replaced Aisha? She talked about professionalism, etc....I ain't wanna say nuthin' but I think that girl was making her business look bad with some of her exuses & responses to some people.


----------



## Eisani (Jun 2, 2009)

It ain't you is it, Shay????


----------



## MonaLisa (Jun 2, 2009)

Eisani said:


> It ain't you is it, Shay????


 

*Bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhh.....*  


_but if she is...I'ma be looking for a discount on my next pail purchase..make it happen Shay.._


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 2, 2009)

Eisani said:


> It ain't you is it, Shay????


 


MonaLisa said:


> *Bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhh.....*
> 
> 
> _but if she is...I'ma be looking for a discount on my next pail purchase..make it happen Shay.._


 
I wish ! I would volunteer for that job.  Pay me in products!


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Jun 3, 2009)

I'd have to be paid in Avosoya and vatika frosting.


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Jun 3, 2009)

oh man...this thread kind of makes me want to try hairveda...i've always been curious about their products, but never actually ordered...


----------



## chebaby (Jun 4, 2009)

got my hairveda today. but it came as soon as i was leaving out the door for work. so i had no time to smell my goodies, what a bummer lmao. but when i get home its on like popcorn.
i got the whipped cream, whipped gelly and she threw in a sample of amala cream rinse. so i guess tomorrow i will be using my whipped cream as a moisturizer and the whipped gelly like a gel. i want to see if its going to define these bad boys.


----------



## tbaby_8 (Jun 4, 2009)

I got the vatika frosting and the whipped cream.  I like the whipped cream, but I don't think I will be repurchasing it.  I used the vatika frosting on my mom and sisters hair.  How about they tried to jack me for my stuff.  So as soon as it becomes available again.  I will have to place an order for me and them.  The love the stuff.  I do have a few more items that I am eyeing too.


----------



## beans4reezy (Jun 4, 2009)

I just placed an order for four jars of the almond glaze. Here's hoping it wont take 3 weeks to get to me ....


----------



## chebaby (Jun 4, 2009)

man i cant wait until i get some more money so i can get me a jar of that sitrinilla. i know the 16oz will last me forever.


----------



## MonaLisa (Jun 4, 2009)

chebaby said:


> man i cant wait until i get some more money so i can get me a jar of that sitrinilla. *i know the 16oz will last me forever*.


 

_*Fo real?*_

_*do you apply your conditioner by the teaspoon?*_


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 7, 2009)

I sat up and read this whole thread i feel sick now and my eyeballs hurt .


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 7, 2009)

chebaby said:


> man i cant wait until i get some more money so i can get me a jar of that sitrinilla. i know the 16oz will last me forever.


Not me.  I'm heavy handed.  I transfer sitri from the pail into smaller jars and last week I used an entire 8 oz jar !



MonaLisa said:


> _*Fo real?*_
> 
> _*do you apply your conditioner by the teaspoon?*_


----------



## Eisani (Jun 7, 2009)

Yall forgot Che has a TWA...sheesh!


----------



## chebaby (Jun 7, 2009)

lol yea ladies, i have a twa now. my hair no longer looks like the pic above.


----------



## beans4reezy (Jun 7, 2009)

I ordered some priducts last Friday. Ladies who have ordered recently, how long have you been waiting to receive your orders?


----------



## mariofmagdal (Jun 8, 2009)

I love Sitrinillah! Can't believe I forgot to order some :0(


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jun 8, 2009)

beans4reezy said:


> I ordered some priducts last Friday. Ladies who have ordered recently, how long have you been waiting to receive your orders?


 
 Two weeks and still haent rec any shipiing slips


----------



## beans4reezy (Jun 8, 2009)

Loves Harmony said:


> Two weeks and still haent rec any shipiing slips


 
The products are great, but why in the world do you have to wait forever and a doggone day for them? I'm setting some cash aside to order for the year, period. This is ridiculous.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 8, 2009)

beans4reezy said:


> I ordered some priducts last Friday. Ladies who have ordered recently, how long have you been waiting to receive your orders?


 
I haven't ordered since the sale but during non sale times I generally get my stuff in exactly two weeks.


----------



## mariofmagdal (Jun 8, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I haven't ordered since the sale but during non sale times I generally get my stuff in exactly two weeks.


 

Same here. I have never had a difficult time with Hairveda and shipping.


----------



## MonaLisa (Jun 8, 2009)

chebaby said:


> lol yea ladies, i have a twa now. my hair no longer looks like the pic above.


 

_*ohhhhhhhhhh...otay*_...
_all of us ain't realize...my bad..my bad..._

*_somebody get E to simmer down...she's so volatile_..*


----------



## sillygirl82 (Jun 8, 2009)

I can't get my Hairveda products until Friday or Saturday.  I went to pick them up today from the Post Office only to find out they have shortened their hours.  I got there about 15 minutes after it closed and buzzed on the door.  I waved to the workers and they ignored me.


----------



## beans4reezy (Jun 11, 2009)

This is truly a first for me. I placed my order last Friday and I just received a shipping notice today! Commmmeeee on Almond Glaze and give mama some lovin'!


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 11, 2009)

beans4reezy said:


> This is truly a first for me. I placed my order last Friday and I just received a shipping notice today! Commmmeeee on Almond Glaze and give mama some lovin'!


 
B4r you must have gotten the last jar because its oos. I wonder why its not sold in a bigger size like the other products.


----------



## beans4reezy (Jun 11, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> B4r you must have gotten the last jar because its oos. I wonder why its not sold in a bigger size like the other products.


 
I ordered four jars, so you are right...I must have . They do need to make bigger jars of the stuff though- it goes way too quickly!


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 11, 2009)

beans4reezy said:


> I ordered four jars, so you are right...I must have . They do need to make bigger jars of the stuff though- it goes way too quickly!


 
May i ask how long does a jar usually last you? Maybe one day there will be a larger option. It seems more economical to get the larger sizes.


----------



## beans4reezy (Jun 11, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> May i ask how long does a jar usually last you?


 
My last jar lasted about three months. I only use it to slick down my edges though. I am now going to try twist outs with it, so maybe it will last a little less than the three months. I brought so many jars because I remember how annoyed I was when I went to get some and there were oos as well.


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 11, 2009)

beans4reezy said:


> My last jar lasted about three months. I only use it to slick down my edges though. I am now going to try twist outs with it, so maybe it will last a little less than the three months. I brought so many jars because I remember how annoyed I was when I went to get some and there were oos as well.


 
I don't blame you, i think i remember an older thread where the ag was oos for a minute, so you did good.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 11, 2009)

i am loving the whipped gelly on my edges. i have yet to try it on my whole head. the whipped cream i like better on dry hair but i have only used it once since i got it.
i may try the amala cream rinse on my hair tomorrow depending on if i deep condition overnight.


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Jun 11, 2009)

chebaby said:


> i am loving the whipped gelly on my edges. i have yet to try it on my whole head. the whipped cream i like better on dry hair but i have only used it once since i got it.
> i may try the amala cream rinse on my hair tomorrow depending on if i deep condition overnight.


 
Yes I loooveee Whipped Gelly! I use it when I wash, airdry and bun. It works wonders for me!


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 11, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> B4r you must have gotten the last jar because its oos. I wonder why its not sold in a bigger size like the other products.


 
She actually sold it in a salon size at one point but had to stop because when filling the jar it was melting.  

I got a sample size of the green tea butter and I wasn't expecting this type of consistency.  I will give it a try tonight.  If I like it I will order ASAP because I need to institute a 2 week no buy as of tomorrow as punishment for using heat during bootcamp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 11, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> She actually sold it in a salon size at one point but had to stop because when filling the jar it was melting.
> 
> I got a sample size of the green tea butter and I wasn't expecting this type of consistency. I will give it a try tonight. If I like it I will order ASAP because I need to institute a 2 week no buy as of tomorrow as punishment for using heat during bootcamp.


 
Yeah......And I'll be watching you Ms. Lady  JK.....

If you make it, I am going to be very,very proud.


----------



## mariofmagdal (Jun 12, 2009)

sillygirl82 said:


> I can't get my Hairveda products until Friday or Saturday. I went to pick them up today from the Post Office only to find out they have shortened their hours. I got there about 15 minutes after it closed and buzzed on the door. I waved to the workers and they ignored me.


 

Don't you hate that! I mix the Saturday hours with weekday hours all the time, and am usually just a few minutes short!


----------



## Libra08 (Jun 12, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> She actually sold it in a salon size at one point but had to stop because when filling the jar it was melting.
> 
> I got a sample size of the green tea butter and I wasn't expecting this type of consistency.  I will give it a try tonight.  If I like it I will order ASAP because I need to institute a 2 week no buy as of tomorrow as punishment for using heat during bootcamp.



Two week no buy?!?! Dayum! How many products a week do you normally buy


----------



## sillygirl82 (Jun 12, 2009)

I picked up my products from the Post office.  I can't use them until tonight though.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 12, 2009)

Libra08 said:


> Two week no buy?!?! Dayum! How many products a week do you normally buy


 
I actually buy quite a few products but have slowed down lately because I am running out of room .  I did clear out some space cuz them girls at my job ate up that V05 & Suave I was getting rid of.


----------



## sillygirl82 (Jun 12, 2009)

Well damn.  I just got my products today and I love them.  I went back the website and I ordered the large tub of the whipped gelly.


----------



## [email protected]@ (Jun 14, 2009)

My stuff came in on Monday (less than two weeks after i placed the order). I just got it from my moms' house on Friday. She's like "whats that?" Sticks her fingers into each product and rubs them on her arms and hands....We can't never have nuthin' huh?


----------



## [email protected]@ (Jun 14, 2009)

Does anyone use the Herbal Green Tea Butter or Whipped Clouds on their ends instead of Whipped Ends Hydration? I have all three samples and i'm wondering how to incorporate them.


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 14, 2009)

keyawarren said:


> Does anyone use the Herbal Green Tea Butter or Whipped Clouds on their ends instead of Whipped Ends Hydration? I have all three samples and i'm wondering how to incorporate them.


 
Hi Keya, i use the green tea butter on my ends and the length of my hair as a moisturizer. A little is all you need. I don't have the other products you mentioned, hopefully others will chime in to help you.


----------



## [email protected]@ (Jun 14, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Hi Keya, i use the green tea butter on my ends and the length of my hair as a moisturizer. A little is all you need. I don't have the other products you mentioned, hopefully others will chime in to help you.


 
Thanks. I guess I can just alternate the green tea butter and the ends hydrations stuff till I run out...So far I like them both.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 2, 2009)

im so pressed that she is about to come out with a shampoo bar.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 2, 2009)

^^Me too!!!


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 5, 2009)

I am really enjoying my products from her. Everything ive ordered i love.
The only thing i don't have from her that i want is the whipped jelly, and the scalp oil. Which i will purchase at a later date.


----------



## AllieCat0817 (Jul 5, 2009)

Whipped Gelly is the only gel I will use now.  I gave ALL my other 50 leven gels away two days ago.


----------



## [email protected]@ (Jul 5, 2009)

I now use the whipped clouds on my ends because they seem extra dry. I use the green tea butter on my ends, after my leave in, when I'm air drying. I want to try that almond glaze to keep the kitchen in check...


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 5, 2009)

keyawarren said:


> I now use the whipped clouds on my ends because they seem extra dry. I use the green tea butter on my ends, after my leave in, when I'm air drying. I want to try that almond glaze to keep the kitchen in check...


 
I seal in my moisture with the almond glaze, its really nice.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jul 5, 2009)

..........


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 5, 2009)

tlinton84 said:


> So after reading this entire thread  I just bought all the products in sample sizes and a 4 oz of the Almond Glaze. If I don't like this ish all y'all heifers are gonna pay me back my $40


 
If you don't like them there are tons of ladies who will buy them from you. Just put them on the exchange forum. Matter of fact if you don't like that almond glaze just pm me.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jul 5, 2009)

..........


----------



## Eisani (Jul 5, 2009)

Tlinton, we ain't neva scared! Hopefully u like the products though.


----------



## twinkletoes17 (Jul 8, 2009)

This is not the kind of thread to stumble upon on payday >.>

Off to www.hairveda.com.


----------



## winnettag (Jul 8, 2009)

I still miss my Hydrasoft


----------



## AllieCat0817 (Jul 9, 2009)

winnettag said:


> I still miss my Hydrasoft



I want to try that.  I adore the moisture 24-7 conditioner, amala cream rinse and whipped gelly and will continue to repurchase.  I found this thread about Hydrasoft on the HV forum.  BJ says it will be available late summer... so maybe next month?:

http://www.hairveda.net/apps/topics/show/621284


----------



## chebaby (Jul 9, 2009)

i am using the whipped gelly on the front of my hair everyday. i love that stuff. i cant remember if i posted on this before but earlier this week i used the sample she gave me of the amala rinse and i loved it. i will def. repurchase that. and i want that shampoo bar lol.
i revisited my almond glaze the night before last and its too waxy for me. i wanted to use it anyway but read the thread about the lady and the murrays pomade and was like "nope". i'll stick with the whipped gelly.
oh and that vatika frosting is still the bidness. i pre poo with it atleast 2x a week.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 19, 2009)

Okay....BJ...come on with the Shikakai bar.  I'm tryna hold out and order when that comes out but I don't want to get into a panic cuz I already see Almond Glaze is OOS.  Not that I was planning to order that since I have like 7 but still once one goes OOS it puts me on the ledge.


----------



## Vshanell (Jul 19, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Okay....BJ...come on with the Shikakai bar. I'm tryna hold out and order when that comes out but I don't want to get into a panic cuz I already see Almond Glaze is OOS. Not that I was planning to order that since I have like 7 but still once one goes OOS it puts me on the ledge.


 She's putting the Shikakai bar back out?

Hmmm, I still have my first one.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 19, 2009)

Pokahontas said:


> She's putting the Shikakai bar back out?
> 
> Hmmm, I still have my first one.


 
Yep 
http://hairveda.com/default.aspx


----------



## Vshanell (Jul 19, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Yep
> http://hairveda.com/default.aspx


 Ah, ok....that's different than the one I have.  Looks good.  Yumm...cranberries.


----------



## Ozma (Jul 19, 2009)

I am (im)patiently waiting for my very first order to be delivered. I am salivating at the thought of how luscious my hair will feel and smell.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Jul 19, 2009)

I haven't been in this thread for so long. I'm still using Hairveda, but haven't had to buy any products since I still have so much left. I do want to try the new poo bar, but I have way too many shampoos on hand to justify buying another bar


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jul 21, 2009)

I got my package with all the samples yesterday...
And I am sooooooooooo disappointed 















That I didn't get full sizes of everything 
I loooove everything!!!! It all smells so good! I was in the shower for about an hour yesterday after I opened the package. 

Right now I think my favorite products are the CoCasta Shikakai Oil, SitriNillah Deep Conditioner, and the Whipped Gelly. Gosh this stuff smells so good!!!!!

My only complaint is that it took so long for me to get it, I had ordered since the 5th and just got it yesterday. But it's something I'm willing to deal with since the products seem so awesome. Oh and the Almond Glaze  is backordered so I have to wait to try that  but I am stil very pleased with everything.

Any ideas for the Herbal Green Tea Butter? Her site says to use it as a leave in but I think the Whipped Cream worked better for me as a leave in...

I hope that she expands into making body products too, I would definitely buy


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 21, 2009)

lamaravilla said:


> I got my package with all the samples yesterday...
> And I am sooooooooooo disappointed
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hi lamaravilla i use the green tea butter as a moisturizer and sometimes as a sealer over a leave in.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 21, 2009)

lamaravilla said:


> I hope that she expands into making body products too, I would definitely buy


 
If you click on the "Coming Soon" tab on her website you will see that she will be offering body products.


----------



## [email protected]@ (Jul 21, 2009)

I use the green tea butter to seal my ends when I airdry. A little bit or else they dry crunchy. I had a few samples myself and was loving it. Since i've found my qp mango butter, I don't really use the whipped ends hydration. Works well...just not feeling the texture.


----------



## [email protected]@ (Jul 21, 2009)

I still wanna try the almond glaze.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 23, 2009)

I need help.  For those of you that use whipped gelly for wash & go's can you share tips & techniques?  I'm texlaxed. TIA.


----------



## Ozma (Jul 23, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I need help.  For those of you that use whipped gelly for wash & go's can you share tips & techniques?  I'm texlaxed. TIA.



Bumping... I ordered the Whipped Cream, too. I'd like to read the different ways LHCF'ers are using it.


----------



## Esi (Jul 23, 2009)

lamaravilla said:


> I got my package with all the samples yesterday...
> And I am sooooooooooo disappointed
> 
> 
> ...



I have been using my green tea butter either as a sealant (rarely) or more regularly on my scalp when I have the case of the itchies.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm out of avosoya.... I need more. My hair didn't like it a whole lot but my skin sure did!


----------



## Angelicus (Jul 23, 2009)

Finally tried samples of their products:

1. Shikaikai shampoo- Did not like the smell. It was only okay. I am not exactly feeling the Germall Plus either but I understand that products need preservatives. (FYI: Germall Plus is: Propylene Glycol (and) Diazolidinyl Urea (and) Iodopropynyl ). 

2. Condition Pro Protein Condtioner- Loved the smell of this stuff! It gave my hair a little slip. 

3. Green Tea Butter- Didn't like the smell. I think my hair doesn't like the vegetable oil in it. 

4. Whipped Clouds- There's sort of a chemical "After-smell" to this product that I don't like. I like the "before-smell," if that makes sense. The ingredients are awesome. I don't have a mixing device to make my own whipped shea butters so this product was great. Please apply this stuff on dry hair. I tried it on wet hair and looked like a greasy dog. 

5. Baggy Cream- Awesome good stuff. Best leave in that I have used in a very long time. I liked it on wet and dry hair. Smells so yummy in the tummy. It made my hair feel great. 

I wanted to try that deep conditioner too but they don't offer samples of that one.


----------



## panamoni (Jul 24, 2009)

Just got my first shipment yesterday!
- Whipped (baggy) Cream -- Very moisturizing -- made my hair feel great
- Almond glaze - gives nice texture and hold to my edges -- I also put some on my ends.  
- Sitrinillah Deep Condish -- will be trying that tonight - smells like oranges, which I think is weird, but hopefully, my hair will like it.  I'll let you guys know.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 22, 2009)

Just When I thought the _Smell_ of Sitrinillah was the Be All to End All......
A Fellow PJ sent me the Vatika Frosting in the Mail Yesterday :littleang:

All I could Do Was


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Sep 9, 2009)

Somebody please tell me she didn't stop making the Hydrasoft!! I just revisited it and it makes my roots "bow down" I need it in my life!!  

I don't see it on her site! I'm sending out an SOS 

Someone give me the scoop on the HydraSoft!!


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 9, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Somebody please tell me she didn't stop making the Hydrasoft!! I just revisited it and it makes my roots "bow down" I need it in my life!!
> 
> I don't see it on her site! I'm sending out an SOS
> 
> Someone give me the scoop on the HydraSoft!!


 
Calm down ! I can't really talk I nearly had a breakdown when I couldn't get any during Black Friday last year.  She is reformulating Hydrasoft.  It is now Hydrasilica.  It should be out at some point this month.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 15, 2009)

Yay!   
I am soooo nervous I  got my sample pack & right now I am pre-shampooing with CoCasta Shikakai Oil... in the morning I will wash with the Amala Shampoo and DC with the SitriNillah Deep Conditioning Masque. 

I tried the Green tea butter on dry hair --(twist out-sealed with Cocasta S. Oil) it was soft but puffy--no definition--(I used this on my elbows and skin sooooooft )

The Whipped clouds on dry hair is great (made my hair feel hard at first) after applying the sealing oil---defined and shiny soft waves. (not too keen on the smell though)

Does anyone know what the consistency & smell of the whipped cream is? I really would like to try it but when I placed my order it was OOS.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 15, 2009)

i may try her green tea butter again. i used to love it but havent used it in a long while. i may revisit it for the winter.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Sep 18, 2009)

I have a quick question about hairveda samples. I would like to order the sitrinillah masque sample, but is it enough for a deep condition? I have thick hair and I want to make sure the sample gets to all of my hair.

anyone like the cocasta shikakai oil?


----------



## chebaby (Sep 18, 2009)

^^^^^the sample should be more than enough.
i love the cocasta oil. its like a sweet smelling jbco to me.


----------



## BostonMaria (Sep 18, 2009)

Bettina said:


> Does anyone know what the consistency & smell of the whipped cream is? I really would like to try it but when I placed my order it was OOS.



It smells like a creamsicle. I loooove the smell. More than that though I love how my *DH* loves the smell LOL   



washnset said:


> I have a quick question about hairveda samples. I would like to order the sitrinillah masque sample, but is it enough for a deep condition? I have thick hair and I want to make sure the sample gets to all of my hair.
> 
> anyone like the cocasta shikakai oil?



The sitrinillah is 16 oz so that should last you at least a few applications. I'm very heavy handed, but I think the smaller jar gave me about 3 or 4 applications. My hair is thick too.  I love the cocasta oil.


----------



## Hibiscus_Hair (Sep 18, 2009)

Good Lawd! Why does this thread have over 200 posts?


----------



## KynniB (Sep 18, 2009)

Im going to need the hydrasilica and acv rinse to come out with a quickness.


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Sep 18, 2009)

KynniB said:


> Im going to need the hydrasilica and acv rinse to come out with a quickness.


 
I hear you on that one...and the vatika frosting!!


----------



## Lita (Sep 21, 2009)

washnset said:


> I have a quick question about hairveda samples. I would like to order the sitrinillah masque sample, but is it enough for a deep condition? I have thick hair and I want to make sure the sample gets to all of my hair.
> 
> anyone like the cocasta shikakai oil?



It will be fine.That was the first sample I bought from HV & it work very well all the way to my scalp.I Dc over-night & had very moisturized hair.
Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## chebaby (Sep 24, 2009)

i need a big jar of whipped gelly like yesterday.


----------



## asummertyme (Sep 24, 2009)

I am trying to get BJ to make me a inbetween salon size and at home size..cause I dont want to spend 150..but i need alot more than the larer size..altho my hair isnt thick..i am kind of heavy handed with my condish's..
I just love that dang sitrinillah..i have never had a condish work so well on myhair b4...


----------



## asummertyme (Sep 24, 2009)

washnset said:


> I have a quick question about hairveda samples. I would like to order the sitrinillah masque sample, but is it enough for a deep condition? I have thick hair and I want to make sure the sample gets to all of my hair.
> 
> anyone like the cocasta shikakai oil?


love the cocasta oil..dunno about that sample size sitrinillah tho..


----------



## MonaLisa (Sep 24, 2009)

....................


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 25, 2009)

Hydrasilica is up and ready to be ordered.  Ya'll know I've already ordered bc I did not need to wait for the vatika to be up at midnight.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 25, 2009)

i need some sitrinilla conditioner. i want to see if my natural hair likes it, its been so long since i tried it.


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 25, 2009)

asummertyme said:


> I am trying to get BJ to make me a *inbetween salon size and at home size..cause I dont want to spend 150..but i need alot more than the larer size.*.altho my hair isnt thick..i am kind of heavy handed with my condish's..
> I just love that dang sitrinillah..i have never had a condish work so well on myhair b4...




Amen to that.  I wouldn't mind having a bigger size.   Kinda like the big tubs (4lbs, 5lbs, etc) of relaxer that they sell in the BSS.


----------



## MonaLisa (Sep 27, 2009)

_*How come ain't nobody say up in here that there was a Hairveda Facebook page?*_

_*and before the grammar stans get at me...I know what I had said... lol*_


----------



## chebaby (Sep 27, 2009)

lol mona. i didnt know she had a page. im surprised it seems like a lot of people fell off hiarveda. there was a time this thread was at the top of the page all day everyday.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 27, 2009)

MonaLisa said:


> _*How come ain't nobody say up in here that there was a Hairveda Facebook page?*_
> 
> _*and before the grammar stans get at me...I know what I had said... lol*_


 
Look why everybody trying to get me to join Facebook??? I'm so sick of it.  I won't even join Facebook for Hairveda .


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 27, 2009)

MonaLisa said:


> _*How come ain't nobody say up in here that there was a Hairveda Facebook page?*_
> 
> _*and before the grammar stans get at me...I know what I had said... lol*_


 
Oh yeah I forgot this


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 27, 2009)

She's on twitter too:
http://twitter.com/HairVeda

Why is that ACV rinse up now that I ordered on Friday & Saturday from Hairveda? I said I wasn't gonna get it but I may add it to my order


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 27, 2009)

MonaLisa said:


> _*How come ain't nobody say up in here that there was a Hairveda Facebook page?*_
> 
> _*and before the grammar stans get at me...I know what I had said... lol*_



Hee hee!  My bad.  And I've been tracking her sale updates via facebook in another thread.


----------



## snillohsss (Sep 27, 2009)

I know I fell off because the delivery times were just crazy.  I am now waiting almost 2 months for things.  I love that it is all handmade, but it does me no good if I can't get the products.  I would buy 5-6 jrs/bottles of each item, just due to the shipping.

The last straw was when I had been waiting and waiting for the Almond Glaze to come back into stock.  It finally did, only to receive an email 4 weeks later saying it is out of stock and will ship next week. Well that was 2 weeks ago.

I spend at least $200+ bucks with each order, but this was my last order with Hairveda.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 27, 2009)

thats understandable. long wait times are frustrating whether we know ahead of time or not. i know i want my producs like yesterday lol.
but i have never had to wait more than 2 weeks for my products from her. i normally get them in a week.
now im waiting on my afrodetangler and im getting impatient even though its only been ten days.


----------



## MonaLisa (Sep 27, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Look why everybody trying to get me to join Facebook??? I'm so sick of it. I won't even join Facebook for Hairveda .


 

 and oke:



			
				chebaby said:
			
		

> im surprised it seems like a lot of people fell off hiarveda. there was a time this thread was at the top of the page all day everyday.


 
_*Guess folks are getting there experimentation on...or like in snill's case, not happy with the time between placing order and receiving it .*_

_*Like you, I've never really had an issue...so I stay a customer and I'm happy with the product. I pretty much do my orders in bulk now...so I was pretty much stocked up Hairveda wise for the year (conditioner, butter, jelly, whipped cream, poo, cocosta oil). *_

_*My pail is 1/3rd full so that is my indicator to prep for restocking soon*_.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Sep 27, 2009)

chebaby said:


> lol mona. i didnt know she had a page. im surprised it seems like a lot of people fell off hiarveda. there was a time this thread was at the top of the page all day everyday.


 
I don't post as much because I have so many of her products, and if I keep coming in this thread I'll be tempted to spend more money on products I have enough of  <- (ooh, I ended in a preposition )


----------



## Nappy_in_the_City (Sep 29, 2009)

I am soooo interested in making a purchase from hairveda. I think I may wait until after my 1st hair appointment with a stylist in 2 years... they are going to trim my ends and I'm thinking ehse products would be more beneficial on "living" hair!


----------



## mariofmagdal (Sep 29, 2009)

Still love Hairveda, and I follow on facebook. Never had a problem with my order being delayed.


----------



## La Colocha (Sep 29, 2009)

chebaby said:


> lol mona. i didnt know she had a page.* im surprised it seems like a lot of people fell off hiarveda*. there was a time this thread was at the top of the page all day everyday.


 
I love bj, she has been so kind to me and i love the products, im just too impatient with the wait times. It just started getting too long. If the times shortened up i would hop back on the wagon, but until then im using other stuff.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 29, 2009)

I got a shipping confirmation & tracking # today !!!!!


----------



## fattyfatfat (Sep 29, 2009)

still waiting on my shipping confirmation and tracking number to come!




Shay72 said:


> I got a shipping confirmation & tracking # today !!!!!


----------



## chebaby (Sep 29, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I got a shipping confirmation & tracking # today !!!!!


 from the sale? already? im surprised


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 29, 2009)

chebaby said:


> from the sale? already? im surprised


 
Yes.  I ordered two days back to back so they refunded some of my shipping too.


----------



## MonaLisa (Sep 29, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> *Yes. I ordered two days back to back* so they refunded some of my shipping too.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 29, 2009)

i hope i get my confirmation soon too lol. im almost out of vatika frosting and even though i dont use it everyday, i know when i run out im gonna miss it. next month im thinking about making another order because my mom uses vatika frosting too.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Sep 30, 2009)

does anyone know the average wait time to receive the confirmation number? thanks.




chebaby said:


> i hope i get my confirmation soon too lol. im almost out of vatika frosting and even though i dont use it everyday, i know when i run out im gonna miss it. next month im thinking about making another order because my mom uses vatika frosting too.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 30, 2009)

washnset said:


> does anyone know the average wait time to receive the confirmation number? thanks.


 
When there is a huge sale it generally takes weeks (3-4) that's why people were shocked when I said I got mine yesterday.


----------



## Fedoralova (Sep 30, 2009)

*Those waiting on confirmation numbers can email [email protected] and I'll get the info to you. When you email you'll get me. During normal business orders can take up to 10 business days. There are only 2 people that make, package, label, and ship all the products and sometimes it takes longer for a products process to be complete. During a sale however, it can take longer.  This sale wasnt as bad as we anticipated and we're acutally on the ball with this one. The next we may be a little behind. 

If your order has been processed I can email a tracking number to you. Just shoot me an email. *


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 30, 2009)

Fedoralova said:


> *Those waiting on confirmation numbers can email [email protected] and I'll get the info to you. When you email you'll get me. During normal business orders can take up to 10 business days. There are only 2 people that make, package, label, and ship all the products and sometimes it takes longer for a products process to be complete. During a sale however, it can take longer. This sale wasnt as bad as we anticipated and we're acutally on the ball with this one. The next we may be a little behind. *
> 
> *If your order has been processed I can email a tracking number to you. Just shoot me an email. *


 
I never mind waiting no matter how long it takes but I was extremely excited to get my track & confirm so soon !!!


----------



## Fedoralova (Sep 30, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I never mind waiting no matter how long it takes but I was extremely excited to get my track & confirm so soon !!!





*LOL!!*


----------



## fattyfatfat (Sep 30, 2009)

email sent 




Fedoralova said:


> *Those waiting on confirmation numbers can email [email protected] and I'll get the info to you. When you email you'll get me. During normal business orders can take up to 10 business days. There are only 2 people that make, package, label, and ship all the products and sometimes it takes longer for a products process to be complete. During a sale however, it can take longer. This sale wasnt as bad as we anticipated and we're acutally on the ball with this one. The next we may be a little behind. *
> 
> *If your order has been processed I can email a tracking number to you. Just shoot me an email. *


----------



## in_di_vi_du_al (Oct 1, 2009)

I would LOVE to know when mines is going to be shipped out- but Im patient  I am VERY excited! lol My boyfriend says I`m 'hair crazy'


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Oct 1, 2009)

I love the products I just can't stand the wait  A month is just entirely too long. I have an order right now that will be a month old on the 9th that still hasn't shipped


----------



## myhair84 (Oct 1, 2009)

has anyone used the whipped baggy creme in the winter? I'm worried about glycerin being high on the  ingredient list and people have said that glycerin doesn't do well in dry weather. Thanks!


----------



## Nappy_in_the_City (Oct 1, 2009)

GGRRR I'm still on the fence about placing an order with Hairveda. I ordered several products from a natural hair company and didn't end up liking them and didn't like the smells either. would any of you ladies have recommendation for 4b hair?


----------



## fattyfatfat (Oct 1, 2009)

have you tried Njoi creations products?




Nappy_in_the_City said:


> GGRRR I'm still on the fence about placing an order with Hairveda. I ordered several products from a natural hair company and didn't end up liking them and didn't like the smells either. would any of you ladies have recommendation for 4b hair?


----------



## Charz (Oct 1, 2009)

Nappy_in_the_City said:


> GGRRR I'm still on the fence about placing an order with Hairveda. I ordered several products from a natural hair company and didn't end up liking them and didn't like the smells either. would any of you ladies have recommendation for 4b hair?


 

Qhemet Biologics...Period.

Amla and Olive Heavy Cream


----------



## chebaby (Oct 1, 2009)

Nappy_in_the_City said:


> GGRRR I'm still on the fence about placing an order with Hairveda. I ordered several products from a natural hair company and didn't end up liking them and didn't like the smells either. would any of you ladies have recommendation for 4b hair?


 the afroveda shea amla butter cream makes and keeps my hair soooo soft. i also love pure shea butter and karens body beautiful products. the hair milk, hair cream and deep conditioner are amazing. you may love her hair butter too.


----------



## Nappy_in_the_City (Oct 1, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Qhemet Biologics...Period.
> 
> Amla and Olive Heavy Cream



These are actually the products I am going to put on the exchange forum. They are just not working for me, I tried them out one last time and ... nothing and my fiance hates the smell. He is ALWAYS giving me the stank face  everytime I apply any of their products to my hair. I would love to stick to one company for most of my hair needs.
Back to trial and error.


----------



## mstar (Oct 1, 2009)

Nappy_in_the_City said:


> These are actually the products I am going to put on the exchange forum. They are just not working for me, I tried them out one last time and ... nothing and my fiance hates the smell. He is ALWAYS giving me the stank face  everytime I apply any of their products to my hair. I would love to stick to one company for most of my hair needs.
> Back to trial and error.


I hated Qhemet's products, too. My recommendations would be Afroveda and Komaza Care. (I'm a natural 4a/4b)

Komaza has an entire line of products specifically for type 4 hair (the Califia line) and it is GOOOOOD! Their Olive deep condish is downright amazing. They offer samples of everything, their prices are very reasonable, orders are shipped out the same day, and their customer service is the best I've ever experienced from a small hair company.

Afroveda has a very good line, too, although it's not as large as Komaza's. Their co-wash condish, and the Miss Bhree lotion moisturizer are two of my staple products. If you're looking for more of an Ayruvedic focus, I'd go with Afroveda instead of Hairveda. 

Hairveda does have 3 products that I really love for my natural hair: Whipped Clouds, Whipped Cream, and the CoCasta Oil. Good luck in your search...

ETA: The scents of Komaza and Afroveda are to die for! Much better than either Qhemet or Hairveda, IMO.


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 1, 2009)

My Hairveda was delivered to the condo office today.  I will be picking it up tomorrow .


----------



## labelfree (Oct 1, 2009)

Nappy_in_the_City said:


> GGRRR I'm still on the fence about placing an order with Hairveda. I ordered several products from a natural hair company and didn't end up liking them and didn't like the smells either. would any of you ladies have recommendation for 4b hair?


 
You may also want to use products you can find on the ground. Giovanni, Nature's Gates,V05 conditioners and Trader Joe's conditioners are all wonderful products too. I personally would never use Qhemet due to the price and long waiting times same goes for Karen's Body Beautiful. Plus that way you avoid shipping costs! You can even find oils at Wholefoods that I see alot of women mention on this broad.


----------



## Lita (Oct 1, 2009)

Nappy_in_the_City said:


> GGRRR I'm still on the fence about placing an order with Hairveda. I ordered several products from a natural hair company and didn't end up liking them and didn't like the smells either. would any of you ladies have recommendation for 4b hair?



Try Komaza Products. www.komazacare.com

Njoi Creations-     www.njoicreations.etsy.com

Christine Gant-    www.christinegant.etsy.com

I hope it works out for you...


----------



## Lita (Oct 1, 2009)

I think the komaza site is down!

Keep checking...


----------



## Fedoralova (Oct 1, 2009)

washnset said:


> email sent



*Did you get a response?*


----------



## Fedoralova (Oct 1, 2009)

in_di_vi_du_al said:


> I would LOVE to know when mines is going to be shipped out- but Im patient  I am VERY excited! lol My boyfriend says I`m 'hair crazy'



*Email at the hairveda addy and I can check the system and let you know.*


----------



## Fedoralova (Oct 1, 2009)

lamaravilla said:


> I love the products I just can't stand the wait  A month is just entirely too long. I have an order right now that will be a month old on the 9th that still hasn't shipped



*An HV order?*


----------



## fattyfatfat (Oct 3, 2009)

I got the confirmation number right after I sent the email. Thanks!




Fedoralova said:


> *Did you get a response?*


----------



## fattyfatfat (Oct 3, 2009)

I received my Vatika Frosting today and Im in heaven! It smells sooo good! I cant wait to use it in my hair. I also received a sample of the cocasta oil. I cant wait for the next sale!


----------



## acapnleo (Oct 3, 2009)

Lita said:


> Try Komaza Products. www.komazacare.com
> 
> Njoi Creations-     www.njoicreations.etsy.com
> 
> ...




thank you for the links lita, i was just about to google komaza... knowing I dont need anymore products...

hey... wasn't that you pushin' njoi??? girl... you gonna have me in trouble


----------



## fattyfatfat (Oct 3, 2009)

njoi products are amazing!!!!!! my favorite product from her is the ayurvedic hair butter.




ready2grow2 said:


> thank you for the links lita, i was just about to google komaza... knowing I dont need anymore products...
> 
> *hey... wasn't that you pushin' njoi??*? girl... you gonna have me in trouble


----------



## acapnleo (Oct 3, 2009)

washnset said:


> I received my Vatika Frosting today and Im in heaven! It smells sooo good! I cant wait to use it in my hair. *I also received a sample *of the cocasta oil. I cant wait for the next sale!



Of all of the orders i have placed with Hairveda and any other homemade hair products biz, i have yet to receive a sample with my order  

 i do love vatika frosting...


----------



## Lita (Oct 3, 2009)

washnset said:


> I received my Vatika Frosting today and Im in heaven! It smells sooo good! I cant wait to use it in my hair. I also received a sample of the cocasta oil. I cant wait for the next sale!



Give A Review.....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Oct 3, 2009)

ready2grow2 said:


> thank you for the links lita, i was just about to google komaza... knowing I dont need anymore products...
> 
> hey... wasn't that you pushin' njoi??? girl... you gonna have me in trouble



I'am Your Natural Hair Product Pusher.....

Christine Gant ( Gives Samples)  & (Sales Samples)

Njoi Creations (Gives Samples) & (Sale Samples)

Nu Nu Love Hand Mades... www.nunulovehandmades.etsy.com            (Very good products)


----------



## fattyfatfat (Oct 3, 2009)

I ordered the sample. Sorry, I should have mentioned that in my other post.



ready2grow2 said:


> Of all of the orders i have placed with Hairveda and any other homemade hair products biz, i have yet to receive a sample with my order
> 
> i do love vatika frosting...


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Oct 5, 2009)

How long is the Vatika Frosting going to be on sale? Also how many ounces is the bulk size of the Strinilla conditioner?


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Oct 5, 2009)

Also what's wrong with the website? Is it down?


----------



## Vshanell (Oct 5, 2009)

ready2grow2 said:


> Of all of the orders i have placed with Hairveda and any other homemade hair products biz, i have yet to receive a sample with my order
> 
> i do love vatika frosting...


 I never get samples anywhere either.  I always hear people say they get samples thrown in and I never do.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Oct 5, 2009)

I didnt receive a free sample with my purchase. I received a sample of the cocasta oil, which I purchased. maybe thats what other ladies mean too.




Pokahontas said:


> I never get samples anywhere either. I always hear people say they get samples thrown in and I never do.


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 5, 2009)

lamaravilla said:


> How long is the Vatika Frosting going to be on sale? Also how many ounces is the bulk size of the Strinilla conditioner?


 
The vatika frosting sale is over.  The bulk size of sitrinillah is a 10 lb pail so 160 oz.


----------



## chebaby (Oct 5, 2009)

im still waiting on my order. i cant wait to see if i like the sitrinilla.


----------



## Barbie83 (Oct 5, 2009)

I DC'd with the Sitrinilliah tonight (I'm sitting in rollers now) and it was fabulous. I forgot to use heat because I fell asleep, so it was on my hair covered in plastic for about 3 hours. This reminds me of ORS Replenishing Pak. They smell very similar, except the Sitrinillah is much thicker.

BTW, I ordered the $3 sample size, and its a good size jar! I have SL-APLish length hair and I'll get about 3 uses out of it (and I'm super slap happy with condish so that's sayin sumthin


----------



## mariofmagdal (Oct 5, 2009)

I love sitrinillah!


----------



## Vshanell (Oct 6, 2009)

washnset said:


> I didnt receive a free sample with my purchase. I received a sample of the cocasta oil, which I purchased. maybe thats what other ladies mean too.



no, the ones im referring to make sure to state that it was free, lol.  im not just talking about hairveda though...its wherever i order.  but whatever, as long as i get my stuff.


----------



## Vshanell (Oct 7, 2009)

Is she having any sales now?

I need more Whipped Jelly....it's twist-out time.


----------



## chebaby (Oct 7, 2009)

i need some whipped gelly too. i have afroveda pur whipped jelly but they are so different. i love them both.


----------



## KynniB (Oct 8, 2009)

chebaby said:


> i need some whipped gelly too. i have afroveda pur whipped jelly but they are so different. i love them both.



How are they different?


----------



## mstar (Oct 8, 2009)

Ugh!! I was all ready to place my small order, when I found out that the HydraSilica spray is sold out. Now I'm torn between placing my order anyways, or waiting for it to come back in stock.

I'm really missing my Whipped Clouds and CoCasta, so I'm tempted to just go ahead and order. Then again, her shipping prices are sky-high, so I really should wait. 

Does anyone know when the HydraSilica is expected to be back in stock?


----------



## brebre928 (Oct 8, 2009)

How long does it usally take for you all to recieve your order?


----------



## Vshanell (Oct 8, 2009)

mstar said:


> Ugh!! I was all ready to place my small order, when I found out that the HydraSilica spray is sold out. Now I'm torn between placing my order anyways, or waiting for it to come back in stock.
> 
> I'm really missing my Whipped Clouds and CoCasta, so I'm tempted to just go ahead and order. Then again, her shipping prices are sky-high, so I really should wait.
> 
> Does anyone know when the HydraSilica is expected to be back in stock?


yeah i was about to order whipped gelly until I saw that avosoya was out of stock.  Now i probably won't order.


----------



## acapnleo (Oct 8, 2009)

brebre928 said:


> How long does it usally take for you all to recieve your order?


 
Forever and a day... rolleyes:


----------



## brebre928 (Oct 8, 2009)

ready2grow2 said:


> Forever and a day... rolleyes:


 
LOLOLOLOL!!!!!!!


----------



## fattyfatfat (Oct 8, 2009)

And your NOT lying!!!!




ready2grow2 said:


> Forever and a day... rolleyes:


----------



## mstar (Oct 9, 2009)

Well, I've received no response to my email, AGAIN. 

I now see on the site that HydraSilica won't be restocked for 2 weeks, so I decide to go ahead and order without it...only to find out that now Whipped Cream is sold out too! So I added a sample size of Whipped Cream to my order instead...I don't use it that often, it will last me through the end of the year. 

I'm just frustrated with this company. Their CS is crap.


----------



## chebaby (Oct 9, 2009)

when you guys get an email from her about your order status, where is the email coming from? is it haircareproducts?


----------



## RocStar (Oct 10, 2009)

mstar said:


> Well, I've received no response to my email, AGAIN.
> 
> I now see on the site that HydraSilica won't be restocked for 2 weeks, so I decide to go ahead and order without it...only to find out that now Whipped Cream is sold out too! So I added a sample size of Whipped Cream to my order instead...I don't use it that often, it will last me through the end of the year.
> 
> ...


----------



## Harina (Oct 10, 2009)

I ordered the whipped cream 3 in 1 ends hydration on the 3rd. I was hoping it would get here by next friday. Do you think this is wishful thinking? I received my original order email, but not the shipping confirmation.


----------



## mstar (Oct 10, 2009)

RocStar said:


> I agree with the bold. I can't get them to respond to my inquiries about an order I placed. NEVER AGAIN I TELL YOU!!! erplexed
> 
> Why, why, why. I don't mind if things are delayed, etc., but communicate with me...come on.
> 
> Ok, I am done.


Yeah. I'm only gonna order from them once a year (during sales), since only two of their products are staples for me.

Black businesses do not automatically get a pass from me, if they can't be bothered to respect me and my money.


----------



## chebaby (Oct 10, 2009)

i have not gotten my products and no email even though i sent them one. i've never had trouble with them before but once is too much for me so i will NEVER order from them again. i love cocasta oil but if i need some i will get it from the exchange forum. good thing i already have 2 bottles.


----------



## robot. (Oct 10, 2009)

Fedoralova said:


> *Those waiting on confirmation numbers can email [email protected] and I'll get the info to you. When you email you'll get me. During normal business orders can take up to 10 business days. There are only 2 people that make, package, label, and ship all the products and sometimes it takes longer for a products process to be complete. During a sale however, it can take longer.  This sale wasnt as bad as we anticipated and we're acutally on the ball with this one. The next we may be a little behind.
> 
> If your order has been processed I can email a tracking number to you. Just shoot me an email. *



Fedora, do you work from in another state or are you in MD too?

You can tell BJ my offer still stands (sent you an email - i'm curlyxpop).


----------



## Charz (Oct 10, 2009)

chebaby said:


> i have not gotten my products and no email even though i sent them one. i've never had trouble with them before but once is too much for me so i will NEVER order from them again. i love cocasta oil but if i need some i will get it from the exchange forum. good thing i already have 2 bottles.



I hear you girl! I canceled my order on the 1st of Oct and STILL haven't gotten a refund! I got an email saying that BJ would take care of it. Still NO REFUND after I sent yet ANOTHER EMAIL!

*whew I feel allot better*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 10, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> I hear you girl! I canceled my order on the 1st of Oct and STILL haven't gotten a refund! I got an email saying that BJ would take care of it. Still NO REFUND after I sent yet ANOTHER EMAIL!
> 
> I want my money!!!! NOW!!


 
Look Here Tupac!  

Don't Let that Prettywrap take you all out of character.


----------



## Charz (Oct 10, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Look Here Tupac!
> 
> Don't Let that Prettywrap take you all out of character.




Girl I don't play with my hair product money. I had to sell allot of products for that money!!!! 

I mean dang at least return my emails.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 10, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Girl play with my hair product money. *I had to sell allot of products for that money!!!!*
> 
> I mean dang at least return my emails.


 
IK You Did PUSHA!

It'll be a'right tho'. 

I'm sure it's on the way.


----------



## robot. (Oct 10, 2009)

Dang, I didn't know it was that bad.

When I ordered I got my stuff within a week.  But then, I only had two items.


----------



## RocStar (Oct 10, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Girl I don't play with my hair product money. I had to sell allot of products for that money!!!!
> 
> I mean dang at least return my emails.



I guess I won't take it personal that my emails aren't being responded to either.  I am so dissapointed in this experience.  This was my first and last time ordering from Hairveda.  I understand that the products are handmade and can take some time to ship, but what does that have to do with replying to me emails and inquiries.  I placed my order on 9-25 and can't get a response on when and if my products will be shipped.  I only ordered 3 or 4 things. 

I guess my next step is to complain through paypal and get my money back.


----------



## chebaby (Oct 10, 2009)

im with you Charz. i used my moms cc for hat crap. i may ask for a refund and get some afroveda. see, if she didnt think afroveda was competition it is now. yea i said it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 10, 2009)

RocStar said:


> I guess I won't take it personal that my emails aren't being responded to either. I am so dissapointed in this experience. This was my first and last time ordering from Hairveda. I understand that the products are handmade and can take some time to ship, but what does that have to do with replying to me emails and inquiries. I placed my order on 9-25 and can't get a response on when and if my products will be shipped. I only ordered 3 or 4 things.
> 
> I guess my next step is to complain through paypal and get my money back.


 
I felt the same way, when I first ordered, but after I got my products and loved them, I quickly forgot how I felt.

The 2nd Time I ordered, I had no problem receiving my order. 

I learned, for whatever reason, with this particular vendor, It's going to take a while.erplexed

And Unfortunately, I would have to be _"willing to wait"_ or move on to another product line.

Good Luck to you All.


----------



## chebaby (Oct 10, 2009)

ill move on.....


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Oct 10, 2009)

chebaby said:


> ill move on.....



I agree, Afroveda is WAY cheaper and I get my orders within 2 weeks, at the most.


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 10, 2009)

Shoot ya'll know me--I will always stan for Hairveda but I got some Afroveda too !


----------



## acapnleo (Oct 10, 2009)

i ordered on 9/26... got shipping confirmation today. I only ordered 1 Vatika Frosting.


----------



## acapnleo (Oct 10, 2009)

lamaravilla said:


> I agree, Afroveda is WAY cheaper and I get my orders within 2 weeks, at the most.


 

hmmm really? I will have to give them a second look...


----------



## Charz (Oct 10, 2009)

ready2grow2 said:


> hmmm really? I will have to give them a second look...




I have some Afroveda reviews on my youtube. The link is in my siggy


----------



## acapnleo (Oct 10, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> I have some Afroveda reviews on my youtube. The link is in my siggy


 
cool, i will check them out... thanks charz!!!


----------



## Truth (Oct 10, 2009)

AHHHHHHHHHHHH makin it real hard to decide which cart to select "check out".. ..hairveda got a lot of good reviews... time to do some digging and find more on shescentit and Afroveda... I shall combat the urge to buy from all 3 lines...however ionoooo pjism is rising..


----------



## Glamorous_chic (Oct 10, 2009)

wow, after reading this i guess i don't feel soo bad. i ordered on 9/25 also and have yet to receive anything. i saw on the website it said a personal email would be sent out, but all i have is the confirmation email thru paypal. i emailed cs also, with no response. i'd only seen good reviews previously. well, if there is a next time, i guess i'll probably have to order 1-2 months in advance of when i actually need the product. :-/


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Oct 10, 2009)

I got an email from them saying that they are trying to have all the orders finished today and order confirmations sent out as well. Patience is key.  They take a long time to process and make orders, so order in advance so you are not disappointed.  They make great products, there's only 2 of them and sometimess I am sure all the LHCF questions and demands can be overwhelming.


----------



## mstar (Oct 10, 2009)

I don't really mind the long wait time. What makes me mad is that they ignore all emails. It's like someone is talking to you, how you just gonna look the other way and act like they're not even there? ESPECIALLY after they just gave you their money? 

I agree that Afroveda is great, so is Komaza. Both companies have excellent CS, and Komaza usually ships orders the same day.


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 10, 2009)

Good point mstar!

I cosign on Komaza their shipping is scary fast!


----------



## beans4reezy (Oct 10, 2009)

I went to order some things yesterday and they are out of the Whipped Cream Ends Hydration. It must be that time again when they are running out of everything and it is taking longer to fill orders. I will give it a couple of weeks before ordering.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Oct 11, 2009)

their products are amazing, but I agree about their customer service being off. I am over here waiting for my sitrinillah and checking my email for a tracking number like crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vshanell (Oct 11, 2009)

I just received an email that there was a death in the family.  My prayers go out to BJ and family.

_If you've placed an order, you're probably wondering where it is! We have fallen behind due to a sudden death in the family. GrannyVeda, who we've posted about on the forum and facebook passed away due to heart failure on the 4th of October. BJ, who was very close to GrannyVeda, was in charge of planning the funeral and burial while making products. 

We are closing the site until all orders have been filled. Tracking will be be sent to your email inbox once your order is ready to ship. 

Please excuse our delay. We are fulfilling all orders non stop this week and if you have any questions, please contact Reyna at [email protected]. 

Anwar 
_


----------



## La Colocha (Oct 11, 2009)

My prayers go out to bj and her family.


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 11, 2009)

Okay I was just coming to report this.


----------



## AllieCat0817 (Oct 11, 2009)

I placed my order before the Vatika Frosting would be available on purpose so I wouldn't have to wait.  I don't remember how long my ship time was, but it wasn't that long.  Again, I ordered on purpose before VF came back.  

Wishing BJ and family the best right now.


----------



## Pompous Blue (Oct 11, 2009)

I placed my order with Hairveda Sept 26.
Received a shipping confirmation 10/4/09.
Received my order 10/7/09.

My last order I placed with Afroveda took a month to arrive although my CC was processed and charged a couple of days after I placed my order. This order was during the 20% off sale. I wasn't disappointed in the shipping time (just expected it); but I was disappointed that my CC was charged a whole month before my order was shipped.

A previous order I placed with Afroveda took 2 weeks to arrive.

So all in all, from my experience, the shipping is about the same for both Hairveda and Afroveda.


----------



## Fedoralova (Oct 11, 2009)

*Thanks Poka, I was just coming to update you. I know alot of you placed orders and are waiting patiently to receive them. We're trying our best. Thank you all for the kind words. I will pass them on to BJ.*


----------



## MonaLisa (Oct 11, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Okay I was just coming to report this.


 

_*Likewise...*_


_and the folks moving on...y'all will be helping me out...to get my order sooner when I place it_  ...


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 11, 2009)

MonaLisa said:


> _*Likewise...*_
> 
> 
> _and the folks moving on...y'all will be helping me out...to get my order sooner when I place it_  ...


 
 Leave it to you.  I was saying this in my head.


----------



## AllieCat0817 (Oct 11, 2009)

Too funny. I will always order my beloved Whipped Gelly (can't live without!!) Sitrinillah, Moist 24-7, &  Amala Cream Rinse. Always! I just know ahead of time to order separate from sales if I need it faster but still expect to wait. Def don't mind.


----------



## BostonMaria (Oct 11, 2009)

I received this email today from Hairveda:

_If you've placed an order, you're probably wondering where it is! We have fallen behind due to a sudden death in the family. GrannyVeda, who we've posted about on the forum and facebook passed away due to heart failure on the 4th of October. BJ, who was very close to GrannyVeda, was in charge of planning the funeral and burial while making products.

We are closing the site until all orders have been filled. Tracking will be be sent to your email inbox once your order is ready to ship.

Please excuse our delay. We are fulfilling all orders non stop this week and if you have any questions, please contact Reyna at [email protected].

Anwar _

My condolences to BJ and her family


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 11, 2009)

AllieCat0817 said:


> Too funny. I will always order my beloved Whipped Gelly (can't live without!!) Sitrinillah, Moist 24-7, & Amala Cream Rinse. Always! I just know ahead of time to order separate from sales if I need it faster but still expect to wait. Def don't mind.


 
Of course being the PJ that I am I have started using other product lines but Hairveda changed my hair's life.  No joke! I will always use her products.


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Oct 11, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Of course being the PJ that I am I have started using other product lines but *Hairveda changed my hair's life*. No joke! I will always use her products.


 
I agree completely!!  Hairveda made being natural so much easier for me!


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 11, 2009)

LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden said:


> I agree completely!! Hairveda made being natural so much easier for me!


 
You have encouraged me along with other naturals that this line will take me through my transition and on to being a natural.


----------



## MonaLisa (Oct 11, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Leave it to you. I was saying this in my head.


 



{{hug}}}


----------



## Harina (Oct 20, 2009)

Still haven't gotten my whipped ends. Ordered on the 3rd. Sent an email. This customer service blows. I don't think I'll be ordering from them again unless this is some sort of miracle product.


----------



## MoniintheMiddle (Oct 26, 2009)

ok, after all of the glowing reviews (and considering I am 44 weeks into my transition) I ordered the VF and the deep conditioner....I hope i have the same success that you ladies have had (and I hope they don't take too long to arrive


----------



## chebaby (Oct 26, 2009)

im still so in love with the cocasta oil. i oil my braids with it at least 3 times a week. i love that stuff, and the smell is so amazing.
i hated the sitrinilla and am giving it away to a member here who loves it.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Oct 26, 2009)

I love the cocasta oil too!!! I want to place another order for it, but I still havent received the order from 10/3/09. I sent two emails, but I havent received a response 




chebaby said:


> *im still so in love with the cocasta oil.* i oil my braids with it at least 3 times a week. i love that stuff, and the smell is so amazing.
> i hated the sitrinilla and am giving it away to a member here who loves it.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Oct 26, 2009)

the VF smells sooooooooooooo good! Im going to use it as a DC this week.

all I want is my sitrinillah!!!!!!!!!!



MoniintheMiddle said:


> ok, after all of the glowing reviews (and considering I am 44 weeks into my transition) I ordered the VF and the deep conditioner....I hope i have the same success that you ladies have had (and I hope they don't take too long to arrive


----------



## chebaby (Oct 26, 2009)

i want some more whipped gelly, im out. but i dont feel up to the wait.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Oct 27, 2009)

I received my shipping confirmation today.


----------



## mstar (Nov 6, 2009)

You've got to be kidding me!

They were out of Whipped Cream, so I ordered a sample instead. My first WC sample came in a 2 ounce bottle, but this time they sent me...a mayonnaise packet. A flimsy half-ounce sample in a foil mayonnaise/ketchup-type packet that's not even resealable. WTF? This is taking it to a new low...$2.50 for a half-ounce, and they can't even be bothered to put it in a freaking container? Thank goodness I still had my old sample bottle, or I'd be SOL. 

I was pleasantly surprised by the large 4 oz. SitriNillah sample--that was unexpectedly generous for Hairveda. I hate the strong orange scent, but thankfully it didn't linger when I tried it on my hand. (No moisture lingered either, LOL. The spot where I rubbed the conditioner felt just like the unconditioned side. Now I'm scared to try it on my hair.)

For those who are considering an order, my order took 3 weeks to ship...I only ordered 2 full-size items and 2 samples. Funny how I ordered from Komaza during their sale a few weeks ago, and my order shipped _the very next day._

And Hairveda really had some nerve to charge $8 for shipping four items, one of which was a ketchup packet. As soon as I find a replacement for CoCasta oil, I'm good. I'm not giving this business any more of my money.


----------



## chebaby (Nov 6, 2009)

i was thinking the same thing about not ordering from hairveda  anymore. imo the cocasta is like a smell good jbco. u can try that.


----------



## Charz (Nov 6, 2009)

chebaby said:


> i was thinking the same thing about not ordering from hairveda anymore. imo the cocasta is like a smell good jbco. u can try that.


 
I am going to order from Hairveda on Black Friday. This will be a test.

If I have a problem or get my products by New Years, I am done.


----------



## Charz (Nov 6, 2009)

mstar said:


> You've got to be kidding me!
> 
> They were out of Whipped Cream, so I ordered a sample instead. My first WC sample came in a 2 ounce bottle, but this time they sent me...a mayonnaise packet. A flimsy half-ounce sample in a foil mayonnaise/ketchup-type packet that's not even resealable. WTF? This is taking it to a new low...$2.50 for a half-ounce, and they can't even be bothered to put it in a freaking container? Thank goodness I still had my old sample bottle, or I'd be SOL.


 
Are you serious? It was in a packet like one of the FREE samples you get from Sephora when you place your order on line?


----------



## chebaby (Nov 6, 2009)

^^^^ thats a shame right????


----------



## Charz (Nov 6, 2009)

chebaby said:


> ^^^^ thats a shame right????


 
Shoot I was gonna get a sample of Whipped Cream, but if it's $2.50 for 1/2 ounce, I can get 16 times more for only $5.50 extra....


----------



## chelleypie810 (Nov 6, 2009)

? about hairveda..my hair was really really sticky after i used their products and i wasn't using too much product either. was i the only one with this problem?


----------



## mstar (Nov 6, 2009)

chebaby said:


> i was thinking the same thing about not ordering from hairveda anymore. imo the cocasta is like a smell good jbco. u can try that.


That's a good idea. I really love JBCO, but I don't use it as a sealant like I use CoCasta. Hmmm, I've actually grown to like that overpriced Global Goddess Coconut Amla oil...maybe I'll find a knockoff somewhere online for cheap. Global Goddess smells a lot better than CoCasta anyways. 



Charzboss said:


> Are you serious? It was in a packet like one of the FREE samples you get from Sephora when you place your order on line?


Yes, girl...like a Sephora sample packet. I am too through! $2.50 for something that should've been free. The worst part is that the only reason I ordered it was because they were out of stock on the full size.


----------



## BeetleBug (Nov 6, 2009)

I want to try the  Pur ButterCreme on my hair when it comes out in the scents. It has good ingredients so it might be good for a twisting cream/ butter. My hair doesn't appear to like the aloe vera in Afroveda's Curly Custard when I do my twists, so I'm hoping this can replace it.


----------



## beans4reezy (Nov 6, 2009)

Pompous Blue said:


> So all in all, from my experience, the shipping is about the same for both Hairveda and Afroveda.


 
Same thing with Qhemet.  It took like 2 and half weeks for me to receive my order. I am starting to think that there is an issue with these natural lines.


----------



## Ltown (Nov 8, 2009)

I have vatika frosting is it suppose to be gritty?


----------



## The Princess (Nov 8, 2009)

Well Im going to order from the Black Friday Sale. Just the Vatika Frosting. I love this stuff. However it does last a long time. I still have some from last year. The VF is the only thing that I actully like from her line. 

It doesn't suppose to be gritty, however I had a jar that was and it works just the same. It should be creamy and smooth though.


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 8, 2009)

I plan to order on BF also. ACV rinse, Amala Cream Rinse, Sitrinillah, Hydrasilica Spritz, and I want to try 1-2 of the buttercreams.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Nov 8, 2009)

I plan on buying VF, sitrinillah, cocasta and the amala rinse.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Nov 8, 2009)

the VF that I have isnt gritty.




ltown said:


> I have vatika frosting is it suppose to be gritty?


----------



## fattyfatfat (Nov 8, 2009)

I had to put the rest of the packet into another container so it wouldnt go to waste.




Charzboss said:


> Are you serious? It was in a packet like one of the FREE samples you get from Sephora when you place your order on line?


----------



## Ltown (Nov 8, 2009)

washnset said:


> the VF that I have isnt gritty.


I'll have to ask hairveda. thanks


----------



## BeetleBug (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm buying  the vf, the cocosta oil, and the buttercreams on black friday.


----------



## TexturedTresses (Nov 14, 2009)

what happend to the green tea butter?  is it no longer available.  i can't find it on her site?


----------



## La Colocha (Nov 15, 2009)

TexturedTresses said:


> what happend to the green tea butter? is it no longer available. i can't find it on her site?


 
Its being reformulated, that was my favorite thing from hairveda. I think there were problems with the consistancy of the product.


----------



## Americka (Nov 15, 2009)

ltown said:


> I have vatika frosting is it suppose to be gritty?



I thought I was the only one! I also have three jars with a "gritty" consistency. Although it is still effective,  I would much prefer it to be the smooth and creamy consistency that my first jar had. I guess it is best not to order during a sale.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 15, 2009)

Oh snaps, I need to get ready for the black Friday sale. I still have 1.5 jars of the VF, it lasts a long time!! 

I need some good protein based conditioners, any recommendations?


----------



## The Princess (Nov 15, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Oh snaps, I need to get ready for the black Friday sale. I still have 1.5 jars of the VF, it lasts a long time!!
> 
> I need some good protein based conditioners, any recommendations?


 

I got 5 unopen jars left. It does last a long time. I order a bunch from BF from last year. However my friends and family be taking my jars of VF. This is the only thing I order from Hairveda.

Her Methia Sativa(SP) and Moist Conditon Pro is good too. However I moved on to cheaper alternatives. For my hard protein I use the Traycee method (egg treatment). For a light protein I use Aphogee 2 min Keratain.


----------



## empressri (Nov 15, 2009)

green tea hair butter, wonder if it will make a comeback


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Nov 15, 2009)

^^^ That's what I ordered about 6 weeks ago. I wonder if I'll ever receive my order...


----------



## Kimbosheart (Nov 15, 2009)

Here's my mini review. I've been tracking this thread for a few months and finally around the middle of October I had the opportunity to order. I just received my products on Friday and I placed my order around Oct 20th. I ordered the methi sativa, the ACV rinse, 2 vatika frostings and the strinillah dc. I have tried everything but the strinillah. 

ACV rinse: awesome, it tingles and feels cold on your scalp. I think it does exactly what its supposed to. I know a homemade ACV rinse would work just as well BUT i'm a little lazy and I like the bottle and the extra steeped herbs.

Methi-Sativa: My hair felt like silk after the first step. I think the second step for me wasnt as beneficial as the first step but I still used both and my hair feels great.

Vatika Frosting: Its not that it doesnt smell good its just I think food smells belong on food. And i wish I wouldve paid closer attention if its been said somewhere on this thread that it smells like ButterCreme Frosting. That being said, it won't replace my EQP Mango Butter. I like it for my edges and I used it to seal my ends on a few rollers when I did my rollerset. But I think for about 90% of my hair its just too greasy. 

I hope this review helps some of y'all decide. the shipping was a little slow but thats understandable since its a kitchen operation. The products are quality but its like anything you decide to try it may or may not work for you the way it works for others.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Nov 15, 2009)

have you tried sending an email? 




Serenity_Peace said:


> ^^^ That's what I ordered about 6 weeks ago. I wonder if I'll ever receive my order...


----------



## 4My2Kids (Nov 19, 2009)

mstar said:


> You've got to be kidding me!
> 
> They were out of Whipped Cream, so I ordered a sample instead. My first WC sample came in a 2 ounce bottle, but this time they sent me...a *mayonnaise packet. A flimsy half-ounce sample in a foil mayonnaise/ketchup-type packet that's not even resealable. WTF?* This is taking it to a new low...$2.50 for a half-ounce, and they can't even be bothered to put it in a freaking container? Thank goodness I still had my old sample bottle, or I'd be SOL.
> 
> ...


 
I had the same experience and I posted elsewhere and they have provided a resolution for me. Maybe we just need to all let them know they need to look at the policy on samples and costs and so on?


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Nov 20, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Its being reformulated, that was my favorite thing from hairveda. I think there were problems with the consistancy of the product.


 
Maybe that's why I never received my order...


----------



## Charz (Nov 20, 2009)

Serenity_Peace said:


> Maybe that's why I never received my order...


 
Wow, and they couldn't even have the courtesy to tell you?!?!


----------



## LoveisYou (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm sorry, if you start a business, your first priority should be customer satisfaction.  Waiting six weeks for an order is not o.k.

I waited about a month before getting the e-mail about my shipment.  I'm not pleased.

This is why I love Karen's Body Beautiful, she ships fast.


----------



## The Princess (Nov 26, 2009)

Whoever get the Hairveda Black Friday "Sale as started" link in their email, please post. 

TIA...


----------



## *fabulosity* (Nov 26, 2009)

I came in here hoping the sale had already started... darn it. I'm gonna miss this one this year... when I finally didn't mind dealling with the shipping time... I know its gonna be sold out by the time I get back from the 12 am IRL sales.

Which is good... I just wanted to try some of her soaps and the moist 24/7.


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 26, 2009)

Fab it says on the site & twitter that she is having a Cyber Monday sale too .


----------



## rainbowknots (Nov 26, 2009)

Wow, I haven't ordered from her in a few months, but when I used to, I got all my stuff within two weeks. Now I'm scared to order from there again...but then again, i don't think I can live without my Sitrinillah and my Whipped Cream...what to do, what to do, what to do? erplexed


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 26, 2009)

She said she has hired/will be hiring temp staff to help with orders.


----------



## *fabulosity* (Nov 26, 2009)

LoveisYou said:


> I'm sorry, if you start a business, your first priority should be customer satisfaction. Waiting six weeks for an order is not o.k.
> 
> I waited about a month before getting the e-mail about my shipment. I'm not pleased.
> 
> *This is why I love Karen's Body Beautiful*, she ships fast.


 
She didn't used to... she got e-gone off on a few times and stepped her game up...


----------



## *fabulosity* (Nov 26, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Fab it says on the site & twitter that she is having a Cyber Monday sale too .


 
Oh wow great.. I'll probably get them in 2010 but that's all good. I wish paypal had a way of doing an authorization... like you authorize the funds being there.. but if product not there by a certain time... you could cancel it... just like credit cards... wishful thinking.


----------



## LoveisYou (Nov 26, 2009)

*fabulosity* said:


> She didn't used to... she got e-gone off on a few times and stepped her game up...


 
Someone needs to e-go off on the folks at Hairveda, I got the e-mail that my order was shipped, still no order.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Nov 27, 2009)

I gave into hairveda today 

I kept telling myself that I WASNT going to order from them based on their long shipping time and that they my emails were NEVER answered as well as my post on their forum.

But then cocasta oil was on SALE today. I couldnt resist.

maybe I'll be stronger next time.


----------



## epiphany braids (Nov 27, 2009)

WOW this is my first time ordering from Hairveda and I am  nervous and TERRIFIED!! Oh I hope she really got her sh^&% together. My head is going  crazy right now. Oh I hope I get my order.


----------



## asummertyme (Nov 28, 2009)

Serenity_Peace said:


> ^^^ That's what I ordered about 6 weeks ago. I wonder if I'll ever receive my order...


 6 weeks ago!?...whoa!


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Nov 28, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Fab it says on the site & twitter that she is having a Cyber Monday sale too .


 
I thought she was going to have a seperate sale for cyber monday, so I didnt buy that much for black friday


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Nov 28, 2009)

unique4lyfe33 said:


> I thought she was going to have a seperate sale for cyber monday, so I didnt buy that much for black friday



It looks like all she plans to have on sale for Monday are gift bags of the new body products. I might be wrong though, but that's what it looks like from the home page of Hairveda.
Cyber Monday is also only from 4pm -9pm.


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Nov 28, 2009)

lamaravilla said:


> It looks like all she plans to have on sale for Monday are gift bags of the new body products. I might be wrong though, but that's what it looks like from the home page of Hairveda.
> Cyber Monday is also only from 4pm -9pm.


 
O ok well I got all I needed anyway lol


----------



## Kurlee (Nov 28, 2009)

subscribing


----------



## destine2grow (Nov 30, 2009)

I have heard all the hype about her products that I want to order on mon but I don't want to wait 6 wks or 2wks unless I order something that is on back order.


----------



## MA2010 (Dec 6, 2009)

ADVICE NEEDED PLEASE:

Hello Hairveda lovers. I was going though my PJ stash and noticed a 4 oz jar of Hairveda's Shea Aloe Butter Cream. It is a year old (I purchased this last year's Black Friday sale). 

It is still very creamy and smells nice. I did notice the oil starting to seperating from the actual cream itself. 

Should I just toss it? Shelf life for these products are 6 months to a year right?


----------



## AllieCat0817 (Dec 6, 2009)

I would use it as foot lotion.


----------



## MA2010 (Dec 6, 2009)

AllieCat0817 said:


> I would use it as foot lotion.


 
Great idea, why didn't I think of that!!!!


----------



## Vshanell (Dec 6, 2009)

MA2010 said:


> ADVICE NEEDED PLEASE:
> 
> Hello Hairveda lovers. I was going though my PJ stash and noticed a 4 oz jar of Hairveda's Shea Aloe Butter Cream. It is a year old (I purchased this last year's Black Friday sale).
> 
> ...


Honestly I don't pay much mind to the shelf life of any of these natural products but that's just me.  As long as it smells the same and looks the same as when i got it I'm using it.  I've had some stuff from various places for way over a year and i still use it.


----------



## darlingdiva (Dec 6, 2009)

The Almond Glaze is certainly amazing.  It's the most non grease-like grease I've ever used.  It provides hold without having that ultra-greasy feel.  I don't have to wash my hands every two minutes when I use it.  Plus, it provides great hold & absorbs into my hair well.


----------



## beans4reezy (Dec 26, 2009)

I just received my shikaki swirl shampoo bar. Of course, it smells heavenly. Anyone have any feedback on using it? Did you like it? Does it really add volume?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 26, 2009)

darlingdiva said:


> *The Almond Glaze is certainly amazing. It's the most non grease-like grease I've ever used. It provides hold without having that ultra-greasy feel. I don't have to wash my hands every two minutes when I use it. Plus, it provides great hold & absorbs into my hair well.*


 
IA:  I wish I woulda' gotten more than 2 since they were only $4.50.


----------



## Kurlee (Dec 30, 2009)

did anyone have any negative results with the whipped cream? The beeswax makes me nervous.


----------



## beans4reezy (Dec 30, 2009)

Kurlee said:


> did anyone have any negative results with the whipped cream? The beeswax makes me nervous.


 
I did, but this was when I used the whipped cream as a leave-in on wet hair. The next day my hair was so coated and hard, I had to rewash my hair. As a moisturizer on dry hair though, it works heavenly


----------



## darlingdiva (Dec 30, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> IA: I wish I woulda' gotten more than 2 since they were only $4.50.


 
Really?

When was this?  I haven't used much of it, but I would've gotten another one for that price.  I'm just about ready to call it my staple grease.  I might as well, since it's the only grease that I have & use.  With the Almond Glaze, I can do a twist-out on dry hair & it'll come out looking like those I've done on wet hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 30, 2009)

darlingdiva said:


> Really?
> 
> *When was this?* I haven't used much of it, but I would've gotten another one for that price. I'm just about ready to call it my staple grease. I might as well, since it's the only grease that I have & use. With the Almond Glaze, I can do a twist-out on dry hair & it'll come out looking like those I've done on wet hair.


 
During BF The Almond Glaze Sold for either $4.00 or $4.50.  (And I only got 2 )


----------



## Embyra (Sep 8, 2010)

urgh im overseas so dont kow if i should even order hairveda there sees to be too long of a wait and the people she sells to overseas they dont even have the stock in wth urgh

the vatika frosting looks so good though


----------

